# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #21



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> These folks are communist ideologues. You can't rationalize with an ideologue. Their spouses, if any, are probably ideologues as well. They like Obama because he is also a communist ideologue, just a more devious one. He never would have won election if he ranted like they do. They are just bullying people because they know most people don't like their political stances. They have nothing to lose.


Once again, you hit the nail on the head about the dark side, KC. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Once again, you hit the nail on the head about the dark side, KC. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Pray for the people of the Ukraine. President, Clinton helped to disarm them in 1990's, and now their position to defend themselves, against Russia and (Ras)Putin, is compromised. :?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Pray for the people of the Ukraine. President, Clinton helped to disarm them in 1990's, and now their position to defend themselves, against Russia and (Ras)Putin, is compromised. :?


And our 'fearless' leader had just laughed it off not too long ago. He's not laughing so hard now. What an idiot.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't think so. Surely. Chocolate comes from a bean - like a peanut. So it's protein - or maybe a vegetable? At any rate, I'm sure it's a kind of building block for cells. Isn't it? :wink:


Absolutely. It also pairs nicely with ice cream, which is at the top of my food pyramid. I think I have chocolate ice cream for blood. Who needs purple?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> And our 'fearless' leader had just laughed it off not too long ago. He's not laughing so hard now. What an idiot.


Yup just fearless and he sends John Kerry who does not haave a clue what to do other then put more money into problem. Seem that is all this adminastration knows to do. Just as what they did in Egypt.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> And our 'fearless' leader had just laughed it off not too long ago. He's not laughing so hard now. What an idiot.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> And our 'fearless' leader had just laughed it off not too long ago. He's not laughing so hard now. What an idiot.


An idiot? Yeah, you're correct......Stupid is as Stupid does!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> An idiot? Yeah, you're correct......Stupid is as Stupid does!


 :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yup just fearless and he sends John Kerry who does not haave a clue what to do other then put more money into problem. Seem that is all this adminastration knows to do. Just as what they did in Egypt.


He's promised them 1B in aid. Where is this money coming from? He also promised them "experts" to help them get back on track. I hope they aren't the "experts" that are responsible for Obama's foreign policy.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> And our 'fearless' leader had just laughed it off not too long ago. He's not laughing so hard now. What an idiot.


I feel that we will somehow pay for his foreign policy naivete'.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I feel that we will somehow pay for his foreign policy naivete'.


Unfortunately, I have to agree with your assessment.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I feel that we will somehow pay for his foreign policy naivete'.


Yes of course we will have to pay for his mistakes! More than once! :hunf:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/IAMWHOLELIFE/photos/a.186053493952.121988.116884823952/10151433520068953/?type=1&theater Me too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I feel that we will somehow pay for his foreign policy naivete'.


Yes, we will.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> And our 'fearless' leader had just laughed it off not too long ago. He's not laughing so hard now. What an idiot.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sounds like what we thought would happen doesn't it. She must be doing the Dem thing. Face lift Kerry, NP, and now her. Must be nice to make that much money and can afford to do it. But really must say does not help them look better. Their faces do not move when they talk.


Yes, Lerner and Kerry both are a little extreme. Maybe it will loosen up?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Boy, I know what you are saying. My DH has been ranting lately about how he thinks America is lost. I keep telling him that we just have to pray that the Senate goes Republican. Obama's edicts can be wiped out with the stroke of a pen due to Obama's precedent.
> 
>  We survived Woodrow Wilson's progressive actions and eugenics.
> 
> ...


So true - we did survive.

Speaking of ranting - I gave up posting (ranting) on Facebook for Lent - I'm afraid of foot-in-mouth disease.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

With those pics at the hearing today, it seems Lois Lerner took the fifth... of scotch. Then another 5th of vodka too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Absolutely. It also pairs nicely with ice cream, which is at the top of my food pyramid. I think I have chocolate ice cream for blood. Who needs purple?


I do know that we are twins separated at birth! Of course you are right to have ice cream at the top of your food pyramid. Ice cream is nature's perfect food - cream, milk, and sugar. Contains fat, protein, and carbs. YUM! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> An idiot? Yeah, you're correct......Stupid is as Stupid does!


Yep - and he keeps on doing it over and over.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> He's promised them 1B in aid. Where is this money coming from? He also promised them "experts" to help them get back on track. I hope they aren't the "experts" that are responsible for Obama's foreign policy.


It's probably coming from the military - some are already on food stamps, and obama's reducing the numbers. Sickening, isn't it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hubby took our youngest son to work just now. He asked if I wanted some chips while he was gone. I said no I`m giving them up for Lent. 
He then said "why don`t you give up something really courageous like knitting"? I told him I`d rather give up a kidney or a lung LOL


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Pray for the people of the Ukraine. President, Clinton helped to disarm them in 1990's, and now their position to defend themselves, against Russia and (Ras)Putin, is compromised. :?


(Ras)Putin - very good, Jokim!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hubby took our youngest son to work just now. He asked if I wanted some chips while he was gone. I said no I`m giving them up for Lent.
> He then said "why don`t you give up something really courageous like knitting"? I told him I`d rather give up a kidney or a lung LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/IAMWHOLELIFE/photos/a.186053493952.121988.116884823952/10151433520068953/?type=1&theater Me too.


Now, there is a man worthy of being our President!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hubby took our youngest son to work just now. He asked if I wanted some chips while he was gone. I said no I`m giving them up for Lent.
> He then said "why don`t you give up something really courageous like knitting"? I told him I`d rather give up a kidney or a lung LOL


We are addicted to knitting, aren't we? I can't give it up either. During the two weeks when I had my cast on, I nearly went out of my mind not being able to knit. :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Now, there is a man worthy of being our President!


Yes, he is a good man.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> (Ras)Putin - very good, Jokim!


You do know the story of the monk, Rasputin, and the influence he exerted on the last Tsarina Romanov. The sane people close to the throne saw how dangerous this man was and tried to get rid of him in so many ways, incl. killing him. Nothing was successful.They finally had to forcibly drown him, but by then the Bolshevik revolution was underway and nothing could have saved imperialist Russia.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Received this from a friend and thought you might enjoy it.

In church I heard the sweet elderly lady in the pew next to me saying a prayer. It was so innocent and sincere that I just have to share it with you:

"Dear Lord,
This has been a tough four to five years. You have taken my favorite actor Patrick Swayze. My favorite musician Johnny Cash. My favorite Blues Singer Ray Charles. My favorite actor Marlon Brando. My favorite singer Whitney Houston. And now my favorite author Tom Clancy!

I just wanted you to know that my favorite politicians are Barack Obama, Joe Biden, Nancy Pelosi, and Harry Reid.

Thank You, Amen"


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Here is something fun:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=179100492268687


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You do know the story of the monk, Rasputin, and the influence he exerted on the last Tsarina Romanov. The sane people close to the throne saw how dangerous this man was and tried to get rid of him in so many ways, incl. killing him. Nothing was successful.They finally had to forcibly drown him, but by then the Bolshevik revolution was underway and nothing could have saved imperialist Russia.


Thanks, Jokim. I knew he was bad, but that's all I knew. My mother was a history buff, but it didn't rub off on me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Received this from a friend and thought you might enjoy it.
> 
> In church I heard the sweet elderly lady in the pew next to me saying a prayer. It was so innocent and sincere that I just have to share it with you:
> 
> ...


What a wise woman she is! :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here you go Thumper.http://www.facebook.com/arkansascraftschool/photos/a.376953648245.160895.130995908245/10152047525338246/?type=1&theater


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> We are addicted to knitting, aren't we? I can't give it up either. During the two weeks when I had my cast on, I nearly went out of my mind not being able to knit. :-D


Ouch! You had a cast on so you couldn`t cast on!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We are addicted to knitting, aren't we? I can't give it up either. During the two weeks when I had my cast on, I nearly went out of my mind not being able to knit. :-D


Have you gotten the cast off?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here you go Thumper.http://www.facebook.com/arkansascraftschool/photos/a.376953648245.160895.130995908245/10152047525338246/?type=1&theater


That's beautiful! Thanks for sharing that with me. I wish I had some pictures of mine but I've given them all away and never took pictures if them. I'm really bad about that. I don't label my quilts either. I'm destined to obscurity.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> That's beautiful! Thanks for sharing that with me. I wish I had some pictures of mine but I've given them all away and never took pictures if them. I'm really bad about that. I don't label my quilts either. I'm destined to obscurity.


We saw a "Little House on the Prairie" show one time. Michael Landon ( the daddy) wrote his name under a table he made. We thought it was a good idea. We have a rubber stamp also a burning tool we used on everything we made. So if you see something with a heart shaped stamp with CB on it, it is us.
When I helped my gs with his painting I always made him sign it. 
You should sign all of work work Thumper. I have just starting taking pic of my knitting thanks to KP.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here you go Thumper.http://www.facebook.com/arkansascraftschool/photos/a.376953648245.160895.130995908245/10152047525338246/?type=1&theater


Great art work!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Ouch! You had a cast on so you couldn`t cast on!!!


 :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here you go Thumper.http://www.facebook.com/arkansascraftschool/photos/a.376953648245.160895.130995908245/10152047525338246/?type=1&theater


How beautiful is that! :thumbup: Thanks CB for sharing it with us.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Ouch! You had a cast on so you couldn`t cast on!!!


Clever, Wendy! :thumbup:  Good one!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you gotten the cast off?


Yes! The cast came off on Monday, the causal pain is gone. I can knit and grasp with left hand again! :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes! The cast came off on Monday, the causal pain is gone. I can knit and grasp with left hand again! :thumbup:


Jokim,

That is great! Glad you are coming along well.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim,
> 
> That is great! Glad you are coming along well.


Thanks LL. For the next two weeks it's just MIL and me living the life of Riley! ;-) :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks LL. For the next two weeks it's just MIL and me living the life of Riley! ;-) :thumbup: :XD:


You are a very good woman! Enjoy her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes! The cast came off on Monday, the causal pain is gone. I can knit and grasp with left hand again! :thumbup:


PTL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone see this?http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/03/04/inflammatory-video-brands-clinton-butcher-of-benghazi-104453


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You are a very good woman! Enjoy her.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> PTL


Amen! to that, CB.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You are a very good woman! Enjoy her.


No, I look at it as: God gave me a heart for it. Otherwise it would not be endurable. But thanks, LL. Words from you are always comforting, and yes, I enjoy every moment with her because I don't know how many I have left. :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> No, I look at it as: God gave me a heart for it. Otherwise it would not be endurable. But thanks, LL. Words from you are always comforting, and yes, I enjoy every moment with her because I don't know how many I have left. :-D


That is why I said enjoy her. Yes, you have a gift.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hi all! Did you see the fireworks by Cummings (Dem - MD) at the Lois Lerner committee hearing today?

Cummings made a complete fool of himself by showing partisanship and playing the "guilt trip" plea that he didn't have his say.

Didn't he realize is was Lois who was supposed to speak? After Lois refused to speak (at the advice of her atty, ad nauseam) and the hearing was adjourned, Cummings, suddenly wanted his 15 minutes to spew.

Issa even twice, allowed Cummings to speak after adjournment, but although Cummings said he had a ? he asked none and just kept ranting how Issa spoke to Fox News (shock!) and never let him (Cummings) speak. Of course, Cummings has been at every hearing, interview, meeting and received every single same piece of evidence and discovery that Issa and the committee did.

Cummings had the opportunity to speak his piece in the opening comments and while the hearing was on. Cummings only began his tirade *after* Issa adjourned the hearing as Lerner kept pleading the 5th so there was no purpose to continue the hearing and the members were off the platform and from their seats.

Lerner is headed for contempt charges, or jail and rightly so.

Cummings should take note and act like an educated and thinking member of Congress he claims he is. Instead he acted like a raving out-of-control Democrat.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anyone see this?http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/03/04/inflammatory-video-brands-clinton-butcher-of-benghazi-104453


thanks CB.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi all! Did you see the fireworks by Cummings (Dem - MD) at the Lois Lerner committee hearing today?
> 
> Cummings made a complete fool of himself by showing partisanship and playing the "guilt trip" plea that he didn't have his say.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the infor. Didn't see it but hubby came in after he watch it and boy he was on fire.

Hope lerner does have contempt charges brought against her. But can't see anyone in Congress will do it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks for the infor. Didn't see it but hubby came in after he watch it and boy he was on fire.
> 
> Hope lerner does have contempt charges brought against her. But can't see anyone in Congress will do it.


Hi Yarnie, I'm not so sure. I think the committees are building their case with the multiple hearings, gathering evidence to piece together, even though the IRS (in this scandal) is still dragging their feet in provided the subpoenaed docs.

I don't think Lois is getting away with this one.

I do think she'll be held in contempt and wants immunity to speak.

I'd not give it to her, but we'll see what happens next.

The best thing is to charge her with contempt and not give immunity until and unless she'll talk and tell it all. After the Nov 2014 elections, of course!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Yarnie, I'm not so sure. I think the committees are building their case with the multiple hearings, gathering evidence to piece together, even though the IRS (in this scandal) is still dragging their feet in provided the subpoenaed docs.
> 
> I don't think Lois is getting away with this one.
> 
> ...


I hope all comes out with what admin. has done. I have never seen such a mess going on in my life.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Ouch! You had a cast on so you couldn`t cast on!!!


 :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi all! Did you see the fireworks by Cummings (Dem - MD) at the Lois Lerner committee hearing today?
> 
> Cummings made a complete fool of himself by showing partisanship and playing the "guilt trip" plea that he didn't have his say.
> 
> ...


Cummings was sure throwing a temper tantrum . Shaking my head.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Received this from a friend and thought you might enjoy it.
> 
> In church I heard the sweet elderly lady in the pew next to me saying a prayer. It was so innocent and sincere that I just have to share it with you:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

this sounds like a good one.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-243251-1.html


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Here is an older site but couple of them want to try.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-223471-3.html


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

you just have to see this one. It's a warm your heart one.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-243009-1.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> you just have to see this one. It's a warm your heart one.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-243009-1.html


I have seen that one before. Isn't that the sweetest thing? Love it. My daughter gave us her dog before she moved away. When she would come back home Mitch would do the same thing. We let her talk to him on the phone and he would lick the phone and loved talking to her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I know I am late to wish you a Happy Birthday To you dear Empress LovetheLake. Hope you had a joyful fun filled day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy birthday to the Queen of the Banana heads! XXX


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Ouch! You had a cast on so you couldn`t cast on!!!


If I had a blue ribbon, you just won it, WendyBee! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks LL. For the next two weeks it's just MIL and me living the life of Riley! ;-) :thumbup: :XD:


I hope you have a great time!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi all! Did you see the fireworks by Cummings (Dem - MD) at the Lois Lerner committee hearing today?
> 
> Cummings made a complete fool of himself by showing partisanship and playing the "guilt trip" plea that he didn't have his say.
> 
> ...


I agree. I expected it to be just that productive.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have seen that one before. Isn't that the sweetest thing? Love it. My daughter gave us her dog before she moved away. When she would come back home Mitch would do the same thing. We let her talk to him on the phone and he would lick the phone and loved talking to her.


That video really is sweet. The dog is just beside himself (or herself).


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Lovethelake! Belated. I hope you had a wonderful day. I have a feeling that you did!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I feel that we will somehow pay for his foreign policy naivete'.


this was one of our newspaper's political cartoons (editorial columns followed the same general theme)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hubby took our youngest son to work just now. He asked if I wanted some chips while he was gone. I said no I`m giving them up for Lent.
> He then said "why don`t you give up something really courageous like knitting"? I told him I`d rather give up a kidney or a lung LOL


 :thumbup: Knitting is necessary for good mental health


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> this was one of our newspaper's political cartoons (editorial columns followed the same general theme)


I know it is sad for this man to be the president. He is a wimp and sissy. Very upsetting for us.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> this was one of our newspaper's political cartoons (editorial columns followed the same general theme)


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know it is sad for this man to be the president. He is a wimp and sissy. Very upsetting for us.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

cartoon.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203299575030529&set=a.1122648546800.19788.1244672160&type=1&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Ouch! You had a cast on so you couldn`t cast on!!!


 :lol: :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes! The cast came off on Monday, the causal pain is gone. I can knit and grasp with left hand again! :thumbup:


That's great news! What is your first post-op project?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> you just have to see this one. It's a warm your heart one.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-243009-1.html


That was so sweet! I bet that dog didn't leave his side for hours or days


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I know I am late to wish you a Happy Birthday To you dear Empress LovetheLake. Hope you had a joyful fun filled day.


hope you had a wonderful birthday LTL


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> cartoon.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203299575030529&set=a.1122648546800.19788.1244672160&type=1&theater


the value of a pen and a phone :lol:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim, that's great news about your cast. I am willing to bet that it's going to tire quickly for a while. Are you going to physical therapy? If so, you might want to let them know what your interests are, such as knitting. They might recommend some exercises to help you regain the length of time you can knit faster than otherwise.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> the value of a pen and a phone :lol:


Your caption is perfect.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lovethelake, sorry I missed your BD, hugs


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Lovethelake, sorry I missed your BD, hugs


I did too. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim's, glad the cast is off--now you will feel better! Hugs, Jane


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I did too. Happy Birthday!


I missed it too. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Boy, I know what you are saying. My DH has been ranting lately about how he thinks America is lost. I keep telling him that we just have to pray that the Senate goes Republican. Obama's edicts can be wiped out with the stroke of a pen due to Obama's precedent.
> 
>  We survived Woodrow Wilson's progressive actions and eugenics.
> 
> ...


Yes, we survived, but we're not the same as we were before the above instances happened. :?
After every one of the above, we turned ever so slightly to the left.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lois L. is an employee of the US people (US gov't). How dare she refuse to answer questions posed to her, regarding questionable practices, by the peoples' Representatives!!! :thumbdown: 
How long would you keep your job if you refused to cooperate with a reasonable request from your boss???!
Who's standing up for us, the people??!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Lois L. is an employee of the US people (US gov't). How dare she refuse to answer questions posed to her, regarding questionable practices, by the peoples' Representatives!!! :thumbdown:
> How long would you keep your job if you refused to cooperate with a reasonable request from your boss???!
> Who's standing up for us, the people??!


Arrogant . Just like the administration!
I know we are being thrown under the bus! What happened to laws and rules! They out the window.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

So sorry I missed your Birthday Lakey. I hope you had a good one &#9829;


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

After seeing Giftys lovely hair, here is mine before I had it cut short a few years ago. 
I donated the braid to 'Locks of Love'


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Lois L. is an employee of the US people (US gov't). How dare she refuse to answer questions posed to her, regarding questionable practices, by the peoples' Representatives!!! :thumbdown:
> How long would you keep your job if you refused to cooperate with a reasonable request from your boss???!
> Who's standing up for us, the people??!


I am sure that even if they try her she will continue to take the Fifth. She says that she is afraid for her life. I imagine she is most afraid that Obama will have her knocked off so she can't testify against him. If I were Izza, I would give her a proffer. Tell her she will have immunity and witness protection if her testimony indicates the WH was involved. If her testimony indicates someone else, such as the Attorney General, was the responsible party, offer her minimal sentencing. If she still refuses to testify, it means she is the responsible party. If she deals, determine her sentencing based on the quality and quantity of written evidence that she can provide.

Like you, I'd like her punished severely; however, I'd rather get the proof on Obama. She can always be shafted at a later date. For example, if she won't deal, I think a class action by the American people affected could bankrupt her and claw back all earnings and bonuses from the period.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> After seeing Giftys lovely hair, here is mine before I had it cut short a few years ago.
> I donated the braid to 'Locks of Love'


Beautiful hair wendy. So special that you would donate it for someone else to enjoy. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am sure that even if they try her she will continue to take the Fifth. She says that she is afraid for her life. I imagine she is most afraid that Obama will have her knocked off so she can't testify against him. If I were Izza, I would give her a proffer. Tell her she will have immunity and witness protection if her testimony indicates the WH was involved. If her testimony indicates someone else, such as the Attorney General, was the responsible party, offer her minimal sentencing. If she still refuses to testify, it means she is the responsible party. If she deals, determine her sentencing based on the quality and quantity of written evidence that she can provide.
> 
> Like you, I'd like her punished severely; however, I'd rather get the proof on Obama. She can always be shafted at a later date. For example, if she won't deal, I think a class action by the American people affected could bankrupt her and claw back all earnings and bonuses from the period.


Great advise! Wish it would come about. I love that claw back all the earrings and bonuses. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> After seeing Giftys lovely hair, here is mine before I had it cut short a few years ago.
> I donated the braid to 'Locks of Love'


Beautiful hair and a more beautiful spirit to donate your hair! Love your smile


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I know y'all will enjoy this like I did.http://www.facebook.com/kube93seattle/photos/a.124016469892.99269.114686854892/10152202600784893/?type=1&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know y'all will enjoy this like I did.http://www.facebook.com/kube93seattle/photos/a.124016469892.99269.114686854892/10152202600784893/?type=1&theater


Love it! Thanks CB


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone

I absolutely love Ted Cruz, and want him to be our next President so bad.
Here is his speech at CPAC today. I`m waiting to see Mark Levins speech, and I will post that too.
http://therightscoop.com/watch-ted-cruz-keynote-at-cpac2014/


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi all! Did you see the fireworks by Cummings (Dem - MD) at the Lois Lerner committee hearing today?
> 
> Cummings made a complete fool of himself by showing partisanship and playing the "guilt trip" plea that he didn't have his say.
> 
> ...


What he claims to be and what he really is are two diametrically-opposed different things. :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks for the infor. Didn't see it but hubby came in after he watch it and boy he was on fire.
> 
> Hope lerner does have contempt charges brought against her. But can't see anyone in Congress will do it.


Lois should also be stripped of all her financial bennies. I understand she's still getting paid.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> After seeing Giftys lovely hair, here is mine before I had it cut short a few years ago.
> I donated the braid to 'Locks of Love'


Beautiful hair, Wendy Bee! You made someone very happy by donating your hair so that they may enjoy it. God Bless you. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know y'all will enjoy this like I did.http://www.facebook.com/kube93seattle/photos/a.124016469892.99269.114686854892/10152202600784893/?type=1&theater


So true! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> After seeing Giftys lovely hair, here is mine before I had it cut short a few years ago.
> I donated the braid to 'Locks of Love'


Hi, WendyBee! How nice to see a picture! Your hair is beautiful - so shiny. The short cut is cute. Do you keep it short, or did you let it grow again.

It's so good to give to Locks of Love. My daughter has done it a few times. When she got pregnant, she let it grow. Then after she had the baby, she got it cut for Locks of Love. She never wears it short, though. Her hair is extremely curly, so she wear it about shoulder length, usually back in a braid. With 5 kids, she goes for a practical "do."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great advise! Wish it would come about. I love that claw back all the earrings and bonuses. :thumbup:


Ah, yes. Satisfying. But - how do we take back the face lift? Did anybody else notice it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know y'all will enjoy this like I did.http://www.facebook.com/kube93seattle/photos/a.124016469892.99269.114686854892/10152202600784893/?type=1&theater


True. :roll: :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Lois should also be stripped of all her financial bennies. I understand she's still getting paid.


Disgusting, isn't it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ah, yes. Satisfying. But - how do we take back the face lift? Did anybody else notice it?


I saw a pic up close. Didn't do much good. Still the neck thingy going on. I think it is the new color on her hair. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Lois should also be stripped of all her financial bennies. I understand she's still getting paid.


Yes she is! Amazing!!!Just not right.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good news. My sister's boot toppers came back to my house! Said no postage paid. Funny I got the receipt saying it was paid for. No sticker on the package. I knew that would happen once I made the second pair. 
Sun is out. My ds took dh to the north to fish so it is just me and the dogs. Too bad Jokim and mil can't have a party together. Lots of cleaning planned and of course some knitting. I have my Downton Abbey taped. Supper thawing. Woo Hoo!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good news. My sister's boot toppers came back to my house! Said no postage paid. Funny I got the receipt saying it was paid for. No sticker on the package. I knew that would happen once I made the second pair.
> Sun is out. My ds took dh to the north to fish so it is just me and the dogs. Too bad Jokim and mil can't have a party together. Lots of cleaning planned and of course some knitting. I have my Downton Abbey taped. Supper thawing. Woo Hoo!


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw a pic up close. Didn't do much good. Still the neck thingy going on. I think it is the new color on her hair. :shock:


Oh. I thought her whole face looks plumper but not fatter. Just smoother - that's it. I'll have to look more closely when she's sentenced. (Like that's gonna happen.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good news. My sister's boot toppers came back to my house! Said no postage paid. Funny I got the receipt saying it was paid for. No sticker on the package. I knew that would happen once I made the second pair.
> Sun is out. My ds took dh to the north to fish so it is just me and the dogs. Too bad Jokim and mil can't have a party together. Lots of cleaning planned and of course some knitting. I have my Downton Abbey taped. Supper thawing. Woo Hoo!


At our house, when one of us goes out, the other calls that "quality time."

The boot toppers came back to you! Wow - it's been quite a while, hasn't it? Well, I'm glad they're back because it was a mystery. Enjoy your free day!!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good news. My sister's boot toppers came back to my house! Said no postage paid. Funny I got the receipt saying it was paid for. No sticker on the package. I knew that would happen once I made the second pair.
> Sun is out. My ds took dh to the north to fish so it is just me and the dogs. Too bad Jokim and mil can't have a party together. Lots of cleaning planned and of course some knitting. I have my Downton Abbey taped. Supper thawing. Woo Hoo!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good news. My sister's boot toppers came back to my house! Said no postage paid. Funny I got the receipt saying it was paid for. No sticker on the package. I knew that would happen once I made the second pair.
> Sun is out. My ds took dh to the north to fish so it is just me and the dogs. Too bad Jokim and mil can't have a party together. Lots of cleaning planned and of course some knitting. I have my Downton Abbey taped. Supper thawing. Woo Hoo!


So happy that your toppers arrived, not where they were intended but nonetheless, in the family. Wonder if someone's conscience was nudged or maybe someone's eyes were opened?

You are so very welcome to come and join us here in the frozen NYS,CB. I have plenty of food. Unfortunately, MIL cannot go out unless it's a Dr.'s appt. or an emergency. I'm sorting and organizing my stash. Third day on it and I think I can see a tiny light at the end of the 'completion' tunnel. I have so much yarn that I decided just to organize it by man-made vs. wool and size, starting with Lace to #6 chunky. DH would have a fit if he saw how much yarn I have.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good news. My sister's boot toppers came back to my house! Said no postage paid. Funny I got the receipt saying it was paid for. No sticker on the package. I knew that would happen once I made the second pair.
> Sun is out. My ds took dh to the north to fish so it is just me and the dogs. Too bad Jokim and mil can't have a party together. Lots of cleaning planned and of course some knitting. I have my Downton Abbey taped. Supper thawing. Woo Hoo!


That's great CB! Glad you got the boot toppers back. Maybe one of your kids could use the other pair?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You are so very welcome to come and join us here in the frozen NYS,CB. I have plenty of food. Unfortunately, MIL cannot go out unless it's a Dr.'s appt. or an emergency. I'm sorting and organizing my stash. Third day on it and I think I can see a tiny light at the end of the 'completion' tunnel. I have so much yarn that I decided just to organize it by man-made vs. wool and size, starting with Lace to #6 chunky. DH would have a fit if he saw how much yarn I have.


Jokim, 
My husband would have a fit, too. I might have said before, the basement wall (top to bottom) is filled with it. Now, it is hidden in every dresser in two bedrooms and one large, almost walk-in, has a floor covered with yarn. I am knitting as fast as I can! Oh, I bought some today!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> I absolutely love Ted Cruz, and want him to be our next President so bad.
> Here is his speech at CPAC today. I`m waiting to see Mark Levins speech, and I will post that too.
> http://therightscoop.com/watch-ted-cruz-keynote-at-cpac2014/


I agree, Wendy! :thumbup: He's a true Patriot! :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That's great CB! Glad you got the boot toppers back. Maybe one of your kids could use the other pair?


I will give the other pair to my gd. She had hinted if I want to make her some she would be okay with that. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim,
> My husband would have a fit, too. I might have said before, the basement wall (top to bottom) is filled with it. Now, it is hidden in every dresser in two bedrooms and one large, almost walk-in, has a floor covered with yarn. I am knitting as fast as I can! Oh, I bought some today!


What about hiding some in empty suitcases?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What about hiding some in empty suitcases?


He would find them there. We got rid of extra suitcases, so he'd see it all. Plus, there are not enough suitcases to take care of it all...


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good news. My sister's boot toppers came back to my house! Said no postage paid. Funny I got the receipt saying it was paid for. No sticker on the package. I knew that would happen once I made the second pair.
> Sun is out. My ds took dh to the north to fish so it is just me and the dogs. Too bad Jokim and mil can't have a party together. Lots of cleaning planned and of course some knitting. I have my Downton Abbey taped. Supper thawing. Woo Hoo!


Glad the toppers made their way back to you. One future gift done! Lol!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim,
> My husband would have a fit, too. I might have said before, the basement wall (top to bottom) is filled with it. Now, it is hidden in every dresser in two bedrooms and one large, almost walk-in, has a floor covered with yarn. I am knitting as fast as I can! Oh, I bought some today!


LL, somewhere in time, we must be related by our love of yarn and stashing. ;-) :-D
As I was saying to myself while sorting my yarn today, 'The only place I will yarn shop for a while is in my own basement!' :lol: 
Actually that's not so far off the mark. I have so much yarn that I've forgotten I had some of it. It was like looking at it for the first time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw a pic up close. Didn't do much good. Still the neck thingy going on. I think it is the new color on her hair. :shock:


Saw picture - must be the same one. Saw the neck. Hmmm.... maybe that's for her next appearance - when they charge her with contempt of Congress.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What about hiding some in empty suitcases?


He would find it in suitcases. He uses them more often than I do. I'm better off to keep it where he hardly ever goes, where the Christmas decorations are stored. He's not a snooper by nature, so I'm safe. Besides, I'm not a big spender. Yarn/knitting is my only spending weakness, plus I save money in other ways. So,... he's still better off with me buying yarn. :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> So happy that your toppers arrived, not where they were intended but nonetheless, in the family. Wonder if someone's conscience was nudged or maybe someone's eyes were opened?
> 
> You are so very welcome to come and join us here in the frozen NYS,CB. I have plenty of food. Unfortunately, MIL cannot go out unless it's a Dr.'s appt. or an emergency. I'm sorting and organizing my stash. Third day on it and I think I can see a tiny light at the end of the 'completion' tunnel. I have so much yarn that I decided just to organize it by man-made vs. wool and size, starting with Lace to #6 chunky. DH would have a fit if he saw how much yarn I have.


Heh heh - while the cat's away.......
:thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> He would find them there. We got rid of extra suitcases, so he'd see it all. Plus, there are not enough suitcases to take care of it all...


You're right, LL. Not enough suitcase space! :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> He would find them there. We got rid of extra suitcases, so he'd see it all. Plus, there are not enough suitcases to take care of it all...


You need a heated knitting cottage. Oh - wouldn't THAT be delightful!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You need a heated knitting cottage. Oh - wouldn't THAT be delightful!


That's living a dream! :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> LL, somewhere in time, we must be related by our love of yarn and stashing. ;-) :-D
> As I was saying to myself while sorting my yarn today, 'The only place I will yarn shop for a while is in my own basement!' :lol:
> Actually that's not so far off the mark. I have so much yarn that I've forgotten I had some of it. It was like looking at it for the first time.


I'm with you Jokim. What can we do? Enjoy!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You need a heated knitting cottage. Oh - wouldn't THAT be delightful!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> He would find it in suitcases. He uses them more often than I do. I'm better off to keep it where he hardly ever goes, where the Christmas decorations are stored. He's not a snooper by nature, so I'm safe. Besides, I'm not a big spender. Yarn/knitting is my only spending weakness, plus I save money in other ways. So,... he's still better off with me buying yarn. :-D


Ha! I used to hide my kids' Christmas presents where they would never think to look and never ventured. Their dresser drawers.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, WendyBee! How nice to see a picture! Your hair is beautiful - so shiny. The short cut is cute. Do you keep it short, or did you let it grow again.
> 
> It's so good to give to Locks of Love. My daughter has done it a few times. When she got pregnant, she let it grow. Then after she had the baby, she got it cut for Locks of Love. She never wears it short, though. Her hair is extremely curly, so she wear it about shoulder length, usually back in a braid. With 5 kids, she goes for a practical "do."


Thanks bon. 
My hair is an absolute nightmare. It`s so thick and it grows so quickly. I have my hair in a ponytail...it`s not that long, but I hate hair being in my eyes.
Whenever I wash my hair I rinse it in either a jug of rain water or melted snow. Maybe that`s what makes it shiny and virtually grey hair free. I don`t use any expensive shampoos either, and I haven`t used conditioner in years.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ha! I used to hide my kids' Christmas presents where they would never think to look and never ventured. Their dresser drawers.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Brilliant!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I really don't have that big of a stash. If I had a lys around I probably would. Knitting is my cheapest hobby. Now patterns are a different story. When I cleaned out my sewing room I had 2 large basket's full and a 2 old crocks full. Maybe Jokim and LL need to send some of your stash this way. heheeheh.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Uh oh hubby is cross with me...I broke our washing machine.
In the last snowstorm we had last weekend I washed out some clothes by hand and used the 'empty and spin' feature on my washing machine. Well since then the washer hasn`t worked. It wouldn`t empty.
Hubby had a look at it but couldn`t see what was wrong. I suggested he go to YouTube and type in 'Whirlpool washer finding and fixing problems'. Well he did that and by diagnosing it through YouTube he discovered that a chunk of ice must have been in the washing machine hose and broke off something in the pump.
He said a new pump will cost $50 online, so will have to wait a week or two before we get it. He said he`ll order it tomorrow or Saturday.
At least it`s cheaper than calling out a technician who would charge double that just to look at it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Ha! I used to hide my kids' Christmas presents where they would never think to look and never ventured. Their dresser drawers.


LOL Thumpy. We used to put the kids stuff on layaway and hide the receipts. One year our oldest found the receipts, so every year since I used to hide the receipts in my Kings Speech dvd case or another fave dvd case that I knew the kids would never watch.
When I used to buy ice cream bars, I used to take them out the box and hide the bars in an empty brussel sprout or cauliflower bag in the freezer.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Great explanation about the mostly man-made drought in California (over the delta smelt):

Typical Liberal idea to starve citizens and folks over their foolish ideas:

http://www.dickmorris.com/californias-man-made-drought-dick-morris-tv-lunch-alert/?utm_source=dmreports&utm_medium=dmreports&utm_campaign=dmreports


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I really don't have that big of a stash. If I had a lys around I probably would. Knitting is my cheapest hobby. Now patterns are a different story. When I cleaned out my sewing room I had 2 large basket's full and a 2 old crocks full. Maybe Jokim and LL need to send some of your stash this way. heheeheh.


When I decide to give some up, I will. Just 2 large baskets and 2 old crocks. Tis nothing. Try a large roomful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Uh oh hubby is cross with me...I broke our washing machine.
> In the last snowstorm we had last weekend I washed out some clothes by hand and used the 'empty and spin' feature on my washing machine. Well since then the washer hasn`t worked. It wouldn`t empty.
> Hubby had a look at it but couldn`t see what was wrong. I suggested he go to YouTube and type in 'Whirlpool washer finding and fixing problems'. Well he did that and by diagnosing it through YouTube he discovered that a chunk of ice must have been in the washing machine hose and broke off something in the pump.
> He said a new pump will cost $50 online, so will have to wait a week or two before we get it. He said he`ll order it tomorrow or Saturday.
> At least it`s cheaper than calling out a technician who would charge double that just to look at it.


How about calling a place that sells them and ask them? Maybe they can help.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> How about calling a place that sells them and ask them? Maybe they can help.


Hubby was talking to a friend of his who works in the trade. He said he`s taking the pump out and taking to his friends house after work to see if he can match some pumps his friend has.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ha! I used to hide my kids' Christmas presents where they would never think to look and never ventured. Their dresser drawers.


That's a great idea, Thumper. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Just talked to DH. He was talking to some of our friends who have a daughter in VT. Last Sept. they went to visit her and stopped at WEBS on the way back home. They could not believe the size of the store and the variety of yarn, and knitting/crocheting related stuff, for sale there. The wife thought she was in heaven! ;-) 
It is a fantastic place to shop for yarn. Never fail to stop there when in the neighborhood.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL Thumpy. We used to put the kids stuff on layaway and hide the receipts. One year our oldest found the receipts, so every year since I used to hide the receipts in my Kings Speech dvd case or another fave dvd case that I knew the kids would never watch.
> When I used to buy ice cream bars, I used to take them out the box and hide the bars in an empty brussel sprout or cauliflower bag in the freezer.


Wendy, I am splitting my gut laughing at your ingenuity in hiding things from the kids. Brussel sprout bags wouldn't work in my hse. DD and DH love the veggie, but raisin boxes would do well. So would prune bags! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ha! I used to hide my kids' Christmas presents where they would never think to look and never ventured. Their dresser drawers.


I love it! I'll have to tell my daughter, who is battling right now with a teenager whose clothes are on the FLOOR instead of in the drawer! Hey - that's a poem!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks bon.
> My hair is an absolute nightmare. It`s so thick and it grows so quickly. I have my hair in a ponytail...it`s not that long, but I hate hair being in my eyes.
> Whenever I wash my hair I rinse it in either a jug of rain water or melted snow. Maybe that`s what makes it shiny and virtually grey hair free. I don`t use any expensive shampoos either, and I haven`t used conditioner in years.


How nice. How do you collect it? Do you have a rain barrel?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I really don't have that big of a stash. If I had a lys around I probably would. Knitting is my cheapest hobby. Now patterns are a different story. When I cleaned out my sewing room I had 2 large basket's full and a 2 old crocks full. Maybe Jokim and LL need to send some of your stash this way. heheeheh.


I have a fair amount of yarn, but some goes waaaay back. I'm not tempted to buy yarn unless it's for a project, except - for the cotton. So tiny - so cute - so many pretty colors - I seem to want them all. They sell it at Walmart - so whenever I'm there I get one. If I go to Michael's or Joann's, I get one. And that's if they don't have any I love. If they have some that I really love, I buy a few. I have them in a closet - and even went so far as to organize them so they look pretty. It is a sickness. I finally realized that I actually do have a stash! Thank goodness they're usually under $2 each!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Uh oh hubby is cross with me...I broke our washing machine.
> In the last snowstorm we had last weekend I washed out some clothes by hand and used the 'empty and spin' feature on my washing machine. Well since then the washer hasn`t worked. It wouldn`t empty.
> Hubby had a look at it but couldn`t see what was wrong. I suggested he go to YouTube and type in 'Whirlpool washer finding and fixing problems'. Well he did that and by diagnosing it through YouTube he discovered that a chunk of ice must have been in the washing machine hose and broke off something in the pump.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Wendy, I am splitting my gut laughing at your ingenuity in hiding things from the kids. Brussel sprout bags wouldn't work in my hse. DD and DH love the veggie, but raisin boxes would do well. So would prune bags! :lol:


Prune bags? Oh, that sounds yummy. :shock:

Actually, prunes are good - just don't overdo it!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Please pray for my Dad - he has blood in his urine and has been admitted to hospital. Could have a tumor on his bladder but still have more testing to do. Thanks friends.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Prune bags? Oh, that sounds yummy. :shock:
> 
> Actually, prunes are good - just don't overdo it!


Oh, I like prunes. My family won't touch 'em!
I think I can have them during my abstinence from sweets this Lent. They don't qualify as sweets, do they? Hmm...


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Please pray for my Dad - he has blood in his urine and has been admitted to hospital. Could have a tumor on his bladder but still have more testing to do. Thanks friends.


DH and I will put him on our prayer list. What is his first name?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hubby was talking to a friend of his who works in the trade. He said he`s taking the pump out and taking to his friends house after work to see if he can match some pumps his friend has.


Keep us posted.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm with the grands tonight helping my son get them ready for bed; baths and such. Cole is being a pill tonight and nobody but daddy will do. Babies know what they want.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> How nice. How do you collect it? Do you have a rain barrel?


I want to try that! Yes, tell us how you collect it. I am gathering snow tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL Thumpy. We used to put the kids stuff on layaway and hide the receipts. One year our oldest found the receipts, so every year since I used to hide the receipts in my Kings Speech dvd case or another fave dvd case that I knew the kids would never watch.
> When I used to buy ice cream bars, I used to take them out the box and hide the bars in an empty brussel sprout or cauliflower bag in the freezer.


Good one Wendy. Didn't the ice cream taste like brussel sprouts? My youngest son was the worst to sneak downstairs to eat. He was the one that always took a big dip out of anyone's birthday cake. 
I had to hide the cokes under the air conditioner unit. I would take the ones out for the day or they would all be gone. He heard me while he was on the stairs one time so I lost that hiding place. When his sister was selling Girl Scout cookies I hid the boxes of cookies in the closet under the stairs. He found them and ate I don't know how many boxes. Dd had sold some Thin Mints to my aunt. She kept asking me where her cookies were. I had to tell her son had eaten them. She wasn't happy about it either. I found in his room when I had to clean one time where he had a gallon of ice cream . It had mildewed with the spoon stuck up straight in the carton. :roll:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Please pray for my Dad - he has blood in his urine and has been admitted to hospital. Could have a tumor on his bladder but still have more testing to do. Thanks friends.


Prayers for you and Dad. Please keep us informed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Please pray for my Dad - he has blood in his urine and has been admitted to hospital. Could have a tumor on his bladder but still have more testing to do. Thanks friends.


I am praying for him, WCK. Does he live near you?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good news. My sister's boot toppers came back to my house! Said no postage paid. Funny I got the receipt saying it was paid for. No sticker on the package. I knew that would happen once I made the second pair.
> Sun is out. My ds took dh to the north to fish so it is just me and the dogs. Too bad Jokim and mil can't have a party together. Lots of cleaning planned and of course some knitting. I have my Downton Abbey taped. Supper thawing. Woo Hoo!


I'm so glad they showed up CB - they must have been on quite the journey.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Oh, I like prunes. My family won't touch 'em!
> I think I can have the during my abstinence from sweets this Lent. They don't qualify as sweets, do they? Hmm...


No - they're fruit. In fact, I heard just this morning (or yesterday?) that we should cut way back on sugar, NOT including the sugar in fruit. Isn't a prune really a plum?

I just googled it. It said that a prune is a kind of plum, but not the regular plum. If it's not a regular plum, it's a prune. Whoa - isn't that a kind of circular thinking or something? :shock: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> DH and I will put him on our prayer list. What is his first name?


Thanks so much Thumper - his name is Sig


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Please pray for my Dad - he has blood in his urine and has been admitted to hospital. Could have a tumor on his bladder but still have more testing to do. Thanks friends.


Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for a good report for WCK's Dad . I ask that there is no tumor Lord. By Your Strips he is healed. Lord I pray for WCK and her family that they have peace of mind while they are waiting on the report. I pray You wrap your arms around them and comfort them. We are trusting in You for Dad's healing. I thank You Father for Your Miracle in this situation. I give You the Honor and the Praise You deserve. In Jesus Name I pray Amen.
Please keep us posted. XX


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for a good report for WCK's Dad . I ask that there is no tumor Lord. By Your Strips he is healed. Lord I pray for WCK and her family that they have peace of mind while they are waiting on the report. I pray You wrap your arms around them and comfort them. We are trusting in You for Dad's healing. I thank You Father for Your Miracle in this situation. I give You the Honor and the Praise You deserve. In Jesus Name I pray Amen.
> Please keep us posted. XX


Amen.
CB, you are a good person. That was a lovely prayer and so thoughtful of you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Oh, I like prunes. My family won't touch 'em!
> I think I can have the during my abstinence from sweets this Lent. They don't qualify as sweets, do they? Hmm...


Dates are good. I always keep a box to eat to kill the want of something sweet. Also good in cereal.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Please pray for my Dad - he has blood in his urine and has been admitted to hospital. Could have a tumor on his bladder but still have more testing to do. Thanks friends.


He has my prayers, and so do you and family, Kitty. Let us hope the news is good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm with the grands tonight helping my son get them ready for bed; baths and such. Cole is being a pill tonight and nobody but daddy will do. Babies know what they want.


My kids always were good with Dh. I would hand them over to him when he came in from work. He wore out 3 rocking chairs with them. Well I was using it too but he is the one that were in them when the rockers broke. He could sleep with them all over him and rock.  
Are you enjoying being a grandma? You are good to help with them . You know they really do appreciate it and need your help. Since I had three so close together and Dh working out of town my parents helped me. Couldn't have done it without them. No help for the in-laws tho.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I am praying for him, WCK. Does he live near you?


Thanks Bonnie & LL. No he lives back in Alberta - about 800 miles from here and driving means a 2.5 hour ferry ride and a drive through the Rocky Mountains. I already have a flight booked for April for my usual Spring visit and I'll see what happens in the next couple of days. I'm very grateful that he has no pain at all and no other symptoms


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> No - they're fruit. In fact, I heard just this morning (or yesterday?) that we should cut way back on sugar, NOT including the sugar in fruit. Isn't a prune really a plum?
> 
> I just googled it. It said that a prune is a kind of plum, but not the regular plum. If it's not a regular plum, it's a prune. Whoa - isn't that a kind of circular thinking or something? :shock: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for a good report for WCK's Dad . I ask that there is no tumor Lord. By Your Strips he is healed. Lord I pray for WCK and her family that they have peace of mind while they are waiting on the report. I pray You wrap your arms around them and comfort them. We are trusting in You for Dad's healing. I thank You Father for Your Miracle in this situation. I give You the Honor and the Praise You deserve. In Jesus Name I pray Amen.
> Please keep us posted. XX


Thanks CB, that's such a comforting prayer


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> No - they're fruit. In fact, I heard just this morning (or yesterday?) that we should cut way back on sugar, NOT including the sugar in fruit. Isn't a prune really a plum?
> 
> I just googled it. It said that a prune is a kind of plum, but not the regular plum. If it's not a regular plum, it's a prune. Whoa - isn't that a kind of circular thinking or something? :shock: :lol:


Thank you, Bonnie. My conscience is clear. I can have fruit.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Bonnie & LL. No he lives back in Alberta - about 800 miles from here and driving means a 2.5 hour ferry ride and a drive through the Rocky Mountains. I already have a flight booked for April for my usual Spring visit and I'll see what happens in the next couple of days. I'm very grateful that he has no pain at all and no other symptoms


Maybe he just has a kidney infection. We always think of the worse. Drs. always tell you what it could be to cover their b-hinds. He will be fine. We are agreeing in Jesus Name for his healing.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for a good report for WCK's Dad . I ask that there is no tumor Lord. By Your Strips he is healed. Lord I pray for WCK and her family that they have peace of mind while they are waiting on the report. I pray You wrap your arms around them and comfort them. We are trusting in You for Dad's healing. I thank You Father for Your Miracle in this situation. I give You the Honor and the Praise You deserve. In Jesus Name I pray Amen.
> Please keep us posted. XX


Amen. CB your prayer is so from deep within your heart.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Please pray for my Dad - he has blood in his urine and has been admitted to hospital. Could have a tumor on his bladder but still have more testing to do. Thanks friends.


Oh my prayers are with your Dad and you mom and You. Arm wraps for now from me to you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Dates are good. I always keep a box to eat to kill the want of something sweet. Also good in cereal.


Thanks for the reminder, CB. Love dates.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Amen. CB your prayer is from deep within your heart.


Amen and Amen


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks for the reminder, CB. Love dates.


no no no I do not go out on dates and I do not eat dates.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no no no I do not go out on dates and I do not eat dates.


 :thumbup: :lol: :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> LL, somewhere in time, we must be related by our love of yarn and stashing. ;-) :-D
> As I was saying to myself while sorting my yarn today, 'The only place I will yarn shop for a while is in my own basement!' :lol:
> Actually that's not so far off the mark. I have so much yarn that I've forgotten I had some of it. It was like looking at it for the first time.


  I know that feeling too. I was looking for some yarn in a box I put away and also found yarn and a wip that I had forgotten I had


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh what will I do next. Dr. told me after seizure to be careful not to bang my head. Well tonight I bang my head on refigator handle, then hubby gave me evil look and said let me do it. So being the kind wonderful wife i am I said don't tell me what to not do. So then God put his hand on me. I bang my head on wall going into basement, bang my head on heat vent pipe and bang my head on freezer door. Which is the reason I was doing all this to put meat in freezer down in basement. Didn't dare tell hubby. But boy does my head hurt. See if I get to hoddy ho God steps in and ho my hoddy.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know that feeling too. I was looking for some yarn in a box I put away and also found yarn and a wip that I had forgotten I had


I also found a few WIPs I didn't know I had. Good. Now I'll have something to look forward to doing to break up the monotony of knitting this scarf I'm on now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Uh oh hubby is cross with me...I broke our washing machine.
> In the last snowstorm we had last weekend I washed out some clothes by hand and used the 'empty and spin' feature on my washing machine. Well since then the washer hasn`t worked. It wouldn`t empty.
> Hubby had a look at it but couldn`t see what was wrong. I suggested he go to YouTube and type in 'Whirlpool washer finding and fixing problems'. Well he did that and by diagnosing it through YouTube he discovered that a chunk of ice must have been in the washing machine hose and broke off something in the pump.
> He said a new pump will cost $50 online, so will have to wait a week or two before we get it. He said he`ll order it tomorrow or Saturday.
> At least it`s cheaper than calling out a technician who would charge double that just to look at it.


That was good detective work Wendy; hope it's all working again soon


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> LOL Thumpy. We used to put the kids stuff on layaway and hide the receipts. One year our oldest found the receipts, so every year since I used to hide the receipts in my Kings Speech dvd case or another fave dvd case that I knew the kids would never watch.
> When I used to buy ice cream bars, I used to take them out the box and hide the bars in an empty brussel sprout or cauliflower bag in the freezer.


Now that is devious Wendy :lol: glad my Mom didn't think of that when we were kids


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know that feeling too. I was looking for some yarn in a box I put away and also found yarn and a wip that I had forgotten I had


It all sounds like you were looking at the stash I have but it isn't much really. I just have a bit, a bit more than one needs but just bits. No really those huge plastic bins you can get well I only have 6 of them two large baskets and the good stuff angora ect in their special bins. But really very little. The same with my books all are needed hard cover and paper. They are in the chest in living room in bag in living room in case in here and just in case in bed room. That is incase I get sick won't have far to go.

Plus there is my carving things, and my paints oh it is never ending.

but the motive I have for all of this is some day when God calls me home. My son's will have to clean it all out. It is called a mother's revenge. For all they did and got away with or thought they did.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

If that is revenge I will really will get even.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Dates are good. I always keep a box to eat to kill the want of something sweet. Also good in cereal.


That's a great idea - I'll have to try that! Thanks, CB!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh what will I do next. Dr. told me after seizure to be careful not to bang my head. Well tonight I bang my head on refigator handle, then hubby gave me evil look and said let me do it. So being the kind wonderful wife i am I said don't tell me what to not do. So then God put his hand on me. I bang my head on wall going into basement, bang my head on heat vent pipe and bang my head on freezer door. Which is the reason I was doing all this to put meat in freezer down in basement. Didn't dare tell hubby. But boy does my head hurt. See if I get to hoddy ho God steps in and ho my hoddy.


Ouch :XD: but you still have your sense of humour


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm with the grands tonight helping my son get them ready for bed; baths and such. Cole is being a pill tonight and nobody but daddy will do. Babies know what they want.


I miss those little baby days. They're so sweet to hold.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I also found a few WIPs I didn't know I had. Good. Now I'll have something to look forward to doing to break up the monotony of knitting this scarf I'm on now.


I found 1 and 1/3 socks - what did you find?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good one Wendy. Didn't the ice cream taste like brussel sprouts? My youngest son was the worst to sneak downstairs to eat. He was the one that always took a big dip out of anyone's birthday cake.
> I had to hide the cokes under the air conditioner unit. I would take the ones out for the day or they would all be gone. He heard me while he was on the stairs one time so I lost that hiding place. When his sister was selling Girl Scout cookies I hid the boxes of cookies in the closet under the stairs. He found them and ate I don't know how many boxes. Dd had sold some Thin Mints to my aunt. She kept asking me where her cookies were. I had to tell her son had eaten them. She wasn't happy about it either. I found in his room when I had to clean one time where he had a gallon of ice cream . It had mildewed with the spoon stuck up straight in the carton. :roll:


Hilarious! My daughter used to take iced tea to her room. The glasses stayed there until they had hunks of mold in the bottom. Nothing like pouring out iced tea and hearing it plop! GROSS!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Bonnie & LL. No he lives back in Alberta - about 800 miles from here and driving means a 2.5 hour ferry ride and a drive through the Rocky Mountains. I already have a flight booked for April for my usual Spring visit and I'll see what happens in the next couple of days. I'm very grateful that he has no pain at all and no other symptoms


I hope you get a good report. It's hard when they live so far away. My parents were 700 miles away - that's a long trip.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, Bonnie. My conscience is clear. I can have fruit.


Bottom line - yes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no no no I do not go out on dates and I do not eat dates.


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh what will I do next. Dr. told me after seizure to be careful not to bang my head. Well tonight I bang my head on refigator handle, then hubby gave me evil look and said let me do it. So being the kind wonderful wife i am I said don't tell me what to not do. So then God put his hand on me. I bang my head on wall going into basement, bang my head on heat vent pipe and bang my head on freezer door. Which is the reason I was doing all this to put meat in freezer down in basement. Didn't dare tell hubby. But boy does my head hurt. See if I get to hoddy ho God steps in and ho my hoddy.


Good grief, girl! Sit down!

The day I found out I had osteoporosis for real and the dr said just don't fall, I went home and slipped on leaves and fell on my hip/butt on concrete. I thought, "Great." But no problem. I hope you also have NO problem. Hoddy ho for sure!

(What's hoddy ho? I didn't cuss just then, did I?)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Wee Bee nothing worst then wash machine down. Hope it gets better soon. Give it a kick for me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It all sounds like you were looking at the stash I have but it isn't much really. I just have a bit, a bit more than one needs but just bits. No really those huge plastic bins you can get well I only have 6 of them two large baskets and the good stuff angora ect in their special bins. But really very little. The same with my books all are needed hard cover and paper. They are in the chest in living room in bag in living room in case in here and just in case in bed room. That is incase I get sick won't have far to go.
> 
> Plus there is my carving things, and my paints oh it is never ending.
> 
> but the motive I have for all of this is some day when God calls me home. My son's will have to clean it all out. It is called a mother's revenge. For all they did and got away with or thought they did.


It all sounds like necessities to me Yarnie. Leave notes in the good stuff so your boys give it special handling


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If that is revenge I will really will get even.


Revenge! Change of plans - I WON'T be cleaning out that dangerous closet tomorrow. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Wee Bee nothing worst then wash machine down. Hope it gets better soon. Give it a kick for me.


Now Yarnie you are starting to talk like a man. You know they are the ones that kick or pound something to get it to work.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Revenge! Change of plans - I WON'T be cleaning out that dangerous closet tomorrow. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


That will show them!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That will show them!


 They'll really miss me when they see that closet! Heh heh.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

This has been fun. Going on midnight here - O'Reilly's on for the second time. Enough is enough. Time for reading and sleep. Good night, all. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> They'll really miss me when they see that closet! Heh heh.


LOL


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Please pray for my Dad - he has blood in his urine and has been admitted to hospital. Could have a tumor on his bladder but still have more testing to do. Thanks friends.


I am praying for him WCK.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> This has been fun. Going on midnight here - O'Reilly's on for the second time. Enough is enough. Time for reading and sleep. Good night, all. Sweet dreams.


NITEY XXX


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> This has been fun. Going on midnight here - O'Reilly's on for the second time. Enough is enough. Time for reading and sleep. Good night, all. Sweet dreams.


Wait now wait you can not watch O"Reilly read and sleep what has happen to you? It's one or the other.

O.K. good night.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now Yarnie you are starting to talk like a man. You know they are the ones that kick or pound something to get it to work.


What good does it do letting men kick everything sometimes a women needs to get her kick in too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Thumper you are so lucky you get to be Grandma, and go home. Miss doing that.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

No I don`t have a rain barrel bon. I go outside to my back yard and take an empty bucket with me whenever it rains. If I don`t need to wash my hair the day it rains I pour the water in empty water jugs ready for when I want wash my hair...usually on a Sunday but it can be any day.
I have been known in the summer to go outside in just my nightgown during a particularly heavy rainstorm and wash my hair outdoors. But not if its thundering though lol


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I miss those little baby days. They're so sweet to hold.


Not when they're screaming at the top of their lungs for what seems like forever they're not!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

2 women came in separately today to get yarn to make penguin sweaters. I hadn't heard of it before, but it seems Australia keeps them on hand in their bird sanctuaries - so I looked it up


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

a catty spoof on the movie Amadeus

http://www.flixxy.com/amadeus-cat-ameowadeus.htm


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> 2 women came in separately today to get yarn to make penguin sweaters. I hadn't heard of it before, but it seems Australia keeps them on hand in their bird sanctuaries - so I looked it up


Everywhere I looked for 2 days had penguin in sweaters. Wondered what that was about.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I want to scream or puke!http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/03/06/obama-instructs-audience-how-not-to-faint-while-he-speaks-104822


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for a good report for WCK's Dad . I ask that there is no tumor Lord. By Your Strips he is healed. Lord I pray for WCK and her family that they have peace of mind while they are waiting on the report. I pray You wrap your arms around them and comfort them. We are trusting in You for Dad's healing. I thank You Father for Your Miracle in this situation. I give You the Honor and the Praise You deserve. In Jesus Name I pray Amen.
> Please keep us posted. XX


Amen.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Bonnie & LL. No he lives back in Alberta - about 800 miles from here and driving means a 2.5 hour ferry ride and a drive through the Rocky Mountains. I already have a flight booked for April for my usual Spring visit and I'll see what happens in the next couple of days. I'm very grateful that he has no pain at all and no other symptoms


Give us updates all the time.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh what will I do next. Dr. told me after seizure to be careful not to bang my head. Well tonight I bang my head on refigator handle, then hubby gave me evil look and said let me do it. So being the kind wonderful wife i am I said don't tell me what to not do. So then God put his hand on me. I bang my head on wall going into basement, bang my head on heat vent pipe and bang my head on freezer door. Which is the reason I was doing all this to put meat in freezer down in basement. Didn't dare tell hubby. But boy does my head hurt. See if I get to hoddy ho God steps in and ho my hoddy.


Careful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I want to scream or puke!http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/03/06/obama-instructs-audience-how-not-to-faint-while-he-speaks-104822


He makes me sick.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wait now wait you can not watch O"Reilly read and sleep what has happen to you? It's one or the other.
> 
> O.K. good night.


You're right. I mean enough is enough of O'Reilly. Turned him off, went to bed, read, and slept.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> No I don`t have a rain barrel bon. I go outside to my back yard and take an empty bucket with me whenever it rains. If I don`t need to wash my hair the day it rains I pour the water in empty water jugs ready for when I want wash my hair...usually on a Sunday but it can be any day.
> I have been known in the summer to go outside in just my nightgown during a particularly heavy rainstorm and wash my hair outdoors. But not if its thundering though lol


Good system.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Not when they're screaming at the top of their lungs for what seems like forever they're not!


Oh - selective memory here. :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good system.


Do you get a good rinse from just being outside? Tell me what does it do for your hair?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> 2 women came in separately today to get yarn to make penguin sweaters. I hadn't heard of it before, but it seems Australia keeps them on hand in their bird sanctuaries - so I looked it up


 :lol: Cute sweaters!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Everywhere I looked for 2 days had penguin in sweaters. Wondered what that was about.


I know. Why do penguins need sweaters - with all this global warming going on?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I want to scream or puke!http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/03/06/obama-instructs-audience-how-not-to-faint-while-he-speaks-104822


Has a high opinion of himself - undeserved.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I know. Why do penguins need sweaters - with all this global warming going on?


I heard that "global warming" is the wrong term. It is "global extremes" that is the correct description.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I know. Why do penguins need sweaters - with all this global warming going on?


LOL! Excellent point.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I heard that "global warming" is the wrong term. It is "global extremes" that is the correct description.


I remember hearing once that in trauma centers, the biggest danger is shock. They said that when the vital signs start swinging wildly, that's a sign of shock.

I know we've all noticed the swings in weather. I thought of this when we had a rash of tornadoes and hurricanes. I wonder if it's a sign of unstable climate? And does that matter, or is it just part of a cycle? I'm not a believer in man-made global warming. i don't think we're that "big" compared to the entire earth. But I just saw the words "global extremes" and thought of that crazy weather.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I remember hearing once that in trauma centers, the biggest danger is shock. They said that when the vital signs start swinging wildly, that's a sign of shock.
> 
> I know we've all noticed the swings in weather. I thought of this when we had a rash of tornadoes and hurricanes. I wonder if it's a sign of unstable climate? And does that matter, or is it just part of a cycle? I'm not a believer in man-made global warming. i don't think we're that "big" compared to the entire earth. But I just saw the words "global extremes" and thought of that crazy weather.


The crazy weather is a sign of "global extremes". I bet the term changes to that one in the future.

I have talked to people who know and they say that the weather is a combination of what humans are doing and nature. I think we will see more climate extremes in the future. It is happening.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Do you get a good rinse from just being outside? Tell me what does it do for your hair?


It makes my hair feel nice and soft after it dries. And the cold water feels good on my scalp.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The crazy weather is a sign of "global extremes". I bet the term changes to that one in the future.
> 
> I have talked to people who know and they say that the weather is a combination of what humans are doing and nature. I think we will see more climate extremes in the future. It is happening.


What you say makes sense to me - a combination of the two. I don't think humans have nearly as much influence as nature just because if the earth were scaled down to the size of a billiard ball, even the Rocky Mountains wouldn't be noticeable. So I'm hoping that Mother Nature will overrule the human factor. You might call it the old Nature versus "Nurture," and I think I'm rooting for Nature. :?:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I found 1 and 1/3 socks - what did you find?


My oldest WIP, an afghan I started before I got married in '73! I will have to rip one of the fan&feather strips. It's way off in size. I thought I was done with it and gave it away. :roll: :XD: 
Then there is the V-vest I designed and started (1/2 done) in CA 2 yrs ago. I will keep working on it after finishing the 1st Comm. scarf for my GD. She's making it in early May.
Then there is the afghan made with really, really fuzzy yarn that I just love. Don't ask me what the yarn is. It's a mill-end I picked up at AC Moore's. I only began it, so I'm not too far into it.
Then I have to finish my GD's AG Doll outfit in time for spring.
Then of course, the prayer shawl that I ripped out and began all over again. The meeting is in 4 weeks. I'm not even 1/2 done with it. :XD: 
One thing you can be sure of: I never get bored.  :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> What you say makes sense to me - a combination of the two. I don't think humans have nearly as much influence as nature just because if the earth were scaled down to the size of a billiard ball, even the Rocky Mountains wouldn't be noticeable. So I'm hoping that Mother Nature will overrule the human factor. You might call it the old Nature versus "Nurture," and I think I'm rooting for Nature. :?:


Yes, but Nature can be devastating.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I know I am late to wish you a Happy Birthday To you dear Empress LovetheLake. Hope you had a joyful fun filled day.


Happy Birthday, LTL! Sorry that this is late. :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Found this on the internet today. It fits as good today as 60+ years ago.
> 
> http://eaglerising.com/5010/ode-welfare-state/


Yes, I've seen this - funny and fitting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, but Nature can be devastating.


True.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> cartoon.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203299575030529&set=a.1122648546800.19788.1244672160&type=1&theater


Yep!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's great news! What is your first post-op project?


Finish my GD's 1st. Communion scarf and organizing my stash (have only Red Heart and #4 wt. acrylics left to sort).


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Jokim, that's great news about your cast. I am willing to bet that it's going to tire quickly for a while. Are you going to physical therapy? If so, you might want to let them know what your interests are, such as knitting. They might recommend some exercises to help you regain the length of time you can knit faster than otherwise.


No PT. I asked. Dr. said not necessary. They know I knit and were ok w/it. But, when I asked about lifting my MIL in and out of bed, that was a definite NO!!!. So she now scootches in and out by herself mostly, with only a little help from me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Finish my GD's 1st. Communion scarf and organizing my stash (have only Red Heart and #4 wt. acrylics left to sort).


You are very productive! How nice to be able to make her First Communion scarf. What a treasure that will be for her to keep and hand down.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I finished one washcloth for DD's friend. Two more to go, but first I must make some progress on my granddaughter's blanket. And top priority before any knitting - clean out this dreadful closet and the whole miserable room!!! Maybe DH would like to help?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am sure that even if they try her she will continue to take the Fifth. She says that she is afraid for her life. I imagine she is most afraid that Obama will have her knocked off so she can't testify against him. If I were Izza, I would give her a proffer. Tell her she will have immunity and witness protection if her testimony indicates the WH was involved. If her testimony indicates someone else, such as the Attorney General, was the responsible party, offer her minimal sentencing. If she still refuses to testify, it means she is the responsible party. If she deals, determine her sentencing based on the quality and quantity of written evidence that she can provide.
> 
> Like you, I'd like her punished severely; however, I'd rather get the proof on Obama. She can always be shafted at a later date. For example, if she won't deal, I think a class action by the American people affected could bankrupt her and claw back all earnings and bonuses from the period.


Afraid for her life. Now there is a thought to ponder, right here in our country and right now during the reign of our ruler. Not that far out of the real of possibility, is it? What would Thomas Paine, Jefferson, Washington, Adams, Madison and all those who risked their all to give birth to our country? :-(


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> 2 women came in separately today to get yarn to make penguin sweaters. I hadn't heard of it before, but it seems Australia keeps them on hand in their bird sanctuaries - so I looked it up


There was a thread yesterday, about knitters needed to knit penguin sweaters.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> He makes me sick.


I mute the TV or radio when he's on, or turn it off altogether! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a catty spoof on the movie Amadeus
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/amadeus-cat-ameowadeus.htm


Cute. :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I know. Why do penguins need sweaters - with all this global warming going on?


:thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You are very productive! How nice to be able to make her First Communion scarf. What a treasure that will be for her to keep and hand down.


She a true feminine female. Loves bling, and princess stories, and nice clothes. Reads voraciously and helps her younger sister with reading.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I mute the TV or radio when he's on, or turn it off altogether! :thumbup:


Me too. They are saying on the news that this Ukraine thing would not have happened if BO (yes he does smell) would have been a better leader -


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Me too. They are saying on the news that this Ukraine thing would not have happened if BO (yes he does smell) would have been a better leader -


Stinks, more like it! :thumbdown:
Once a KGB man, ALWAYS a KGB man.
Once a socialist/communist, always a communist! :thumbdown:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Stinks, more like it! :thumbdown:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> She a true feminine female. Loves bling, and princess stories, and nice clothes. Reads voraciously and helps her younger sister with reading.


She sounds a lot like two of our granddaughters. Very "girly." Fun, isn't it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just found something I thought I'd lost forever. The pattern for my daughter's "butterfly pinafore" - from around 1975! I'd hand-written it, copied from somewhere. It's a very pretty pattern and turn out so nicely in light blue. I don't know how in the world I did it - it's been that long ago. I couldn't find a pattern for it in the right size. I'm going to try to crochet one for my youngest granddaughter!!! When? That's the 64 thousand dollar question.

Back to the closet I go.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> She sounds a lot like two of our granddaughters. Very "girly." Fun, isn't it?


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> She should be afraid. Several people that could have brought Obama's lies to the surface, have died under Mysterious circumstances.


Hmm................. :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> She should be afraid. Several people that could have brought Obama's lies to the surface, have died under Mysterious circumstances.


Remember Vince Foster and the Clintons? I would love to visit Ft. Marcy just to see if anyone put up a memorial stone on the 'suicide' spot. :|


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Are any of you ladies familiar with Willow Yarns from Stevens Pt., WI.? How are they to deal with and how are their yarns? Just rec'd a catalog from them and some yarns look good for the price (like I need more yarn! :lol: ).
But, while DH is away, I will feel free to shop!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Wee Bee nothing worst then wash machine down. Hope it gets better soon. Give it a kick for me.


Thank you yarny. I just washed out some more stuff by hand this morning and squeezed out as much water as I could. By the time I get my washing machine fixed I`ll have arm muscles like Popeye lol
Luckily it`s a pretty day today for a change so I hung out the clothes on the washing line.
I`ll need to wash my sheets tomorrow so I`ll get hubby to take them over our sons house in the morning so he can bring them back early enough where I can hang them outside. Hubby can take the leftover sweet and sour pork and fried rice I made last night as payment.
Win/Win


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I thought I had a lot of yarn stash. But it is miniscule compared to some of yours. I have leftover yarn in one large Rubbermaid tote. I buy yarn when I need it - one or two skeins at a time for a project.
I have two projects on the go now. An afghan for our bedroom next winter, and one for our next door neighbour for Christmas. I`m starting early this year - I don`t want to be knitting well into Christmas Eve night like I did last Christmas.
I do have a large cardboard box of yarn my sister in law gavce me last year about 20 skeins that I stored in our spare room. That yarn is earmarked to make dog and cat blankets for the local animal shelters here in WV and Kentucky where my sister in law lives.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you yarny. I just washed out some more stuff by hand this morning and squeezed out as much water as I could. By the time I get my washing machine fixed I`ll have arm muscles like Popeye lol
> Luckily it`s a pretty day today for a change so I hung out the clothes on the washing line.
> I`ll need to wash my sheets tomorrow so I`ll get hubby to take them over our sons house in the morning so he can bring them back early enough where I can hang them outside. Hubby can take the leftover sweet and sour pork and fried rice I made last night as payment.
> Win/Win


Hope you get your machine fixed real soon, Wendy. Are there any laundromats nearby?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you yarny. I just washed out some more stuff by hand this morning and squeezed out as much water as I could. By the time I get my washing machine fixed I`ll have arm muscles like Popeye lol
> Luckily it`s a pretty day today for a change so I hung out the clothes on the washing line.
> I`ll need to wash my sheets tomorrow so I`ll get hubby to take them over our sons house in the morning so he can bring them back early enough where I can hang them outside. Hubby can take the leftover sweet and sour pork and fried rice I made last night as payment.
> Win/Win


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I thought I had a lot of yarn stash. But it is miniscule compared to some of yours. I have leftover yarn in one large Rubbermaid tote. I buy yarn when I need it - one or two skeins at a time for a project.
> I have two projects on the go now. An afghan for our bedroom next winter, and one for our next door neighbour for Christmas. I`m starting early this year - I don`t want to be knitting well into Christmas Eve night like I did last Christmas.
> I do have a large cardboard box of yarn my sister in law gavce me last year about 20 skeins that I stored in our spare room. That yarn is earmarked to make dog and cat blankets for the local animal shelters here in WV and Kentucky where my sister in law lives.


It sounds very organized and under control.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I thought I had a lot of yarn stash. But it is miniscule compared to some of yours. I have leftover yarn in one large Rubbermaid tote. I buy yarn when I need it - one or two skeins at a time for a project.
> I have two projects on the go now. An afghan for our bedroom next winter, and one for our next door neighbour for Christmas. I`m starting early this year - I don`t want to be knitting well into Christmas Eve night like I did last Christmas.
> I do have a large cardboard box of yarn my sister in law gavce me last year about 20 skeins that I stored in our spare room. That yarn is earmarked to make dog and cat blankets for the local animal shelters here in WV and Kentucky where my sister in law lives.


OMG. I feel so guilty. Between my yarn, fabric, stitching, and doll stashes I have 2 rooms plus a couple of bins for sock yarns in the basement. I haven't even addressed my sewing machines, surfers, and quilting machine.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Have any of you ladies been keeping up on that brat in NJ suing her parents for future college expenses after she left home voluntarily because she didn't want to follow their home rules?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> OMG. I feel so guilty. Between my yarn, fabric, stitching, and doll stashes I have 2 rooms plus a couple of bins for sock yarns in the basement. I haven't even addressed my sewing machines, surfers, and quilting machine.


There`s not a knitter in the world who wouldn`t love a rummage in your yarn stash Thumpy. Sounds like my kind of house.
Probably the only reason why my yarn isn`t all over the house is because my house is so small lol


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> There`s not a knitter in the world who wouldn`t love a rummage in your yarn stash Thumpy. Sounds like my kind of house.
> Probably the only reason why my yarn isn`t all over the house is because my house is so small lol


Bet my house is smaller than yours. What would you care to wager?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Bet my house is smaller than yours. What would you care to wager?


I bet a skein of yarn Thumpy that my 3 bedroom/1 bath home is smaller than yours!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Have any of you ladies been keeping up on that brat in NJ suing her parents for future college expenses after she left home voluntarily because she didn't want to follow their home rules?


I have heard about it but not really keep up with it. I agree spoiled brat. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK how is your Dad?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Found this on the internet today. It fits as good today as 60+ years ago.
> 
> http://eaglerising.com/5010/ode-welfare-state/


Good one Joey :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I miss all of you sorry. I was playing around today. Mostly around not much play.

WCK has not been on line wanted to check to see if any news about your Dad. Still praying everything goes o.k.

Oh Thumper that girl should be spank taken her parents to court. What a spoiled brat, must be a Liberal wants everyone else to pay for her life.

Did you hear Obama admin has spent 1 billion tax payer dollares to do ad's for Obama Care. Wow I sure am glad for that what would I do if the government could not cause a train wreak and spend more money then we have.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have heard about it but not really keep up with it. I agree spoiled brat. :roll:


I agree. I thought the judge decided against her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for your prayers for my Dad; it means so much to us to have your support. 

He was sent home from the hospital this afternoon but he is still on a catheter and is still bleeding but not as heavily as before. One of the nurses showed him and my mom how to change the catheter bag every 8 hours - hopefully that works out ok. My youngest brother and sil were with them most of the afternoon and will check in on them in the morning - so will my other brother and sil. Homecare will send a nurse to check on him on Mon. The urologist's office was closed today so they will make an appointment on Mon and hopefully he won't have to wait too long to get in to see him. There is an infection but they don't know what else is causing the bleeding to continue. I'm still praying that it is just an infection that will be cleared up with meds.

He's very happy to be at home where its fairly quiet and in his favourite chair. Can't blame him for wanting to get out of the hospital but still worried about him


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> The crazy weather is a sign of "global extremes". I bet the term changes to that one in the future.
> 
> I have talked to people who know and they say that the weather is a combination of what humans are doing and nature. I think we will see more climate extremes in the future. It is happening.


That makes sense to me too LL. The earth has seen many extremes in climate change. The area I live in has been covered with glaciers and has also been a mild rainforest.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, all. I'll be thinking of you, especially your Dad, WCK.

Sleep well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> My oldest WIP, an afghan I started before I got married in '73! I will have to rip one of the fan&feather strips. It's way off in size. I thought I was done with it and gave it away. :roll: :XD:
> Then there is the V-vest I designed and started (1/2 done) in CA 2 yrs ago. I will keep working on it after finishing the 1st Comm. scarf for my GD. She's making it in early May.
> Then there is the afghan made with really, really fuzzy yarn that I just love. Don't ask me what the yarn is. It's a mill-end I picked up at AC Moore's. I only began it, so I'm not too far into it.
> Then I have to finish my GD's AG Doll outfit in time for spring.
> ...


No time for boredom in your future Jokim! Are you making a lacy pattern for your gd's scarf?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for your prayers for my Dad; it means so much to us to have your support.
> 
> He was sent home from the hospital this afternoon but he is still on a catheter and is still bleeding but not as heavily as before. One of the nurses showed him and my mom how to change the catheter bag every 8 hours - hopefully that works out ok. My youngest brother and sil were with them most of the afternoon and will check in on them in the morning - so will my other brother and sil. Homecare will send a nurse to check on him on Mon. The urologist's office was closed today so they will make an appointment on Mon and hopefully he won't have to wait too long to get in to see him. There is an infection but they don't know what else is causing the bleeding to continue. I'm still praying that it is just an infection that will be cleared up with meds.
> 
> He's very happy to be at home where its fairly quiet and in his favourite chair. Can't blame him for wanting to get out of the hospital but still worried about him


Thanks for the update on your Dad. I know you are upset and worried. Maybe he will go better at home . Keep us posted on his recovery. Have you ever heard of the cranberry juice or pills for infection? I take them if I get a kidney infection. But would check with dr. first. Will still keep you in my prayers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks for the update on your Dad. I know you are upset and worried. Maybe he will go better at home . Keep us posted on his recovery. Have you ever heard of the cranberry juice or pills for infection? I take them if I get a kidney infection. But would check with dr. first. Will still keep you in my prayers.


Thanks CB - I know he is much happier at home. He and Mom are both on blood thinners so cranberries are off limits for them.

Are you enjoying your little break while DH is off fishing?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I bet a skein of yarn Thumpy that my 3 bedroom/1 bath home is smaller than yours!


2 bedroom, 1 bath. 1100 square feet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB - I know he is much happier at home. He and Mom are both on blood thinners so cranberries are off limits for them.
> 
> Are you enjoying your little break while DH is off fishing?


The blood thinners may account for the bleeding continuing. It takes longer to stop. My husband takes them, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for your prayers for my Dad; it means so much to us to have your support.
> 
> He was sent home from the hospital this afternoon but he is still on a catheter and is still bleeding but not as heavily as before. One of the nurses showed him and my mom how to change the catheter bag every 8 hours - hopefully that works out ok. My youngest brother and sil were with them most of the afternoon and will check in on them in the morning - so will my other brother and sil. Homecare will send a nurse to check on him on Mon. The urologist's office was closed today so they will make an appointment on Mon and hopefully he won't have to wait too long to get in to see him. There is an infection but they don't know what else is causing the bleeding to continue. I'm still praying that it is just an infection that will be cleared up with meds.
> 
> He's very happy to be at home where its fairly quiet and in his favourite chair. Can't blame him for wanting to get out of the hospital but still worried about him


Have been praying daily for your Dad. Thank you for the update.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No time for boredom in your future Jokim! Are you making a lacy pattern for your gd's scarf?


Yes, it's a lacy patt. but a 'mindless' one that doesn't need concentration. I'll try posting a photo of it when it's done.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB - I know he is much happier at home. He and Mom are both on blood thinners so cranberries are off limits for them.
> 
> Are you enjoying your little break while DH is off fishing?


I'm sure Drs. are aware of this, but blood thinners could contribute to his bleeding. When taking blood thinners, having to have surgery is a 'Catch 22', isn't it? :-(


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm sure Drs. are aware of this, but blood thinners could contribute to his bleeding. When taking blood thinners, having to have surgery is a 'Catch 22', isn't it? :-(


Surprisingly, surgery for someone on blood thinners hasn't been too bad for us.

My husband's been on blood thinners since 1975. There are 2 kinds: blood thinners in pill form, taken every day that remain in your system. There are also blood thinners in shot form, which last only one day.

For surgery, 
1. they took him off the pill-form blood thinners a few days ahead so it would be out of his system. During that time, they put him on a daily shot of a blood thinner which keeps his clotting time normal but only lasts for one day. 
2. On the day of surgery, he took neither - no blood thinners on that day .
3. After surgery, he gradually built up the pill form for a couple of days, had his clotting time tested, then went off the shots.

It has worked well with NO problems three or four times (I've lost count!).

So that's one thing that seems like a problem but can be handled well by the doctors. Thank goodness.

I hope this isn't too much information, but I'm trying to be reassuring. I find all the medical stuff a bit scary until we've done it. Maybe others do, too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning good morning it's time to raise and shine. O.K. not so much shine. I am doing one handed typing do to the fact wild willie is up on desk needing special attendtion right now. Also seems to think he is able to help me type. Paws are a terrible thing to waste when one can use them too. 
I really should use my lap top or tablet. Just gotten so use to using desk top.But then he would not be able to help me type and get pets in the a.m. Oh he has decided he is tired of helping me type. Has jump down to look for new adventure.

Day light savings time tonight lose an hour. Lost an hour furing fall back. Hoping to gain an hour when I spring forward.

Oh yesterday wow sun at least half a day and 42 temps. Took out lawn chair and just bathed in the glory of that yellow thing. Waited for you Thumper (but seems you had a twin problem. Hope it got better. ) and Joey Last night they said on weather rain and sleet then snow. But got up this morning and it did not happen. But in the 20's who cares 20's are better then below 0. Also when out birds are starting mating call.
News about squirrel front. Hubby put baffle up around bird feeder. Did that stop the little buggers why no. One climb on his new trailer and jump onto feeder. Smart bugger so trailer has been moved. wonder what tricks bugger will show us next. good news do not have to see ever trailer in this state it is now sitting in drive way.

No yellow thing in sky yet don't want to get to use to it. As it may not show up again for a day or week or mouth .

Must get coffee started hate having to wait an hour to eat anything, then coffee is all gone so wait an hour for coffee. Its a naste thing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


>


Oh my what have you done? This is not good. Now you will have to spend a fortune to feed, cloth them. Then you will have to lie and steal and cheat the taxes payers.You will have to push OB Care. What were you thinking of?

Next time just go to Disney World and pick up a suit.
:shock: :shock: :?: :?: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Surprisingly, surgery for someone on blood thinners hasn't been too bad for us.
> 
> My husband's been on blood thinners since 1975. There are 2 kinds: blood thinners in pill form, taken every day that remain in your system. There are also blood thinners in shot form, which last only one day.
> 
> ...


Thanks for explaining further about blood thinners, Bonnie.
I wasn't aware that there was a 1-day shot available. When my DH had to have surgery he had to stop taking Coumadin few days b/4 his surgery.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Get your tissues ready first, then view:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Willow Yarns. Have any of you bought any yarn from this concern? They're in Steven's Point, WI. Let me know. Some yarn looks great for the price.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB - I know he is much happier at home. He and Mom are both on blood thinners so cranberries are off limits for them.
> 
> Are you enjoying your little break while DH is off fishing?


I didn't know you couldn't think cranberry juice with blood thinners. I knew some meds you couldn't drink grapefruit. 
While my mother was getting ready for her stomach test she wasn't suppose to eat any red jello or drink anything red. We couldn't figure out why until yesterday when she had her test. Red dye would look like blood.
If you Dad could get in a pool or bath tub it would help detox his kidney's . Sounds silly but it works. Something about the pressure.
I cleaned the first day. Friday I had to take my mother for stomach test. Then my sister and I took her to eat for her birthday. I had company last night ( my 11 yo grandson). I will try to clean my bedroom up today. It is nice not to have to cook


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Get your tissues ready first, then view:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't know you couldn't think cranberry juice with blood thinners. I knew some meds you couldn't drink grapefruit.
> While my mother was getting ready for her stomach test she wasn't suppose to eat any red jello or drink anything red. We couldn't figure out why until yesterday when she had her test. Red dye would look like blood.
> If you Dad could get in a pool or bath tub it would help detox his kidney's . Sounds silly but it works. Something about the pressure.
> I cleaned the first day. Friday I had to take my mother for stomach test. Then my sister and I took her to eat for her birthday. I had company last night ( my 11 yo grandson). I will try to clean my bedroom up today. It is nice not to have to cook


Hope your mom's test turn out to be o.k. and you did have a lovely day of it after words.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


>


 :hunf: :!:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for your prayers for my Dad; it means so much to us to have your support.
> 
> He was sent home from the hospital this afternoon but he is still on a catheter and is still bleeding but not as heavily as before. One of the nurses showed him and my mom how to change the catheter bag every 8 hours - hopefully that works out ok. My youngest brother and sil were with them most of the afternoon and will check in on them in the morning - so will my other brother and sil. Homecare will send a nurse to check on him on Mon. The urologist's office was closed today so they will make an appointment on Mon and hopefully he won't have to wait too long to get in to see him. There is an infection but they don't know what else is causing the bleeding to continue. I'm still praying that it is just an infection that will be cleared up with meds.
> 
> He's very happy to be at home where its fairly quiet and in his favourite chair. Can't blame him for wanting to get out of the hospital but still worried about him


I am glad he was able to come home. One does so much better when home with love ones. Hope he is mending and it is only an infection. Hard to handle when you are far away,and not knowing what is happening and have to wait for news. Hope you are doing all right to lady.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't know you couldn't think cranberry juice with blood thinners. I knew some meds you couldn't drink grapefruit.
> While my mother was getting ready for her stomach test she wasn't suppose to eat any red jello or drink anything red. We couldn't figure out why until yesterday when she had her test. Red dye would look like blood.
> If you Dad could get in a pool or bath tub it would help detox his kidney's . Sounds silly but it works. Something about the pressure.
> I cleaned the first day. Friday I had to take my mother for stomach test. Then my sister and I took her to eat for her birthday. I had company last night ( my 11 yo grandson). I will try to clean my bedroom up today. It is nice not to have to cook


Hope all's well with your Mom, CB. Please keep up posted. Yes, it is nice not to have to cook when DH is away. I always have leftovers, or something he doesn't like, when he's away.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Just a reminder


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Willow Yarns. Have any of you bought any yarn from this concern? They're in Steven's Point, WI. Let me know. Some yarn looks great for the price.


Put out by a company called Herrchners. Joey can tell you more about it. Have been to Herrchners and neat yarns. They have an outlet shop .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't want those nasty spelling police to get me.

Correction as follows

following

attention 

Wasn't

Wards

no not telling where they are. Find them yourselves.

Hope I spelt that right. Oh who cares. Stop laughing I can hear you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Put out by a company called Herrchners. Joey can tell you more about it. Have been to Herrchners and neat yarns. They have an outlet shop .


Thanks, Yarnie. I thought the address sounded familiar. I am familiar with Herrschnerr's. Bought much yarn from them. I haven't had any contact with Willow.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't want those nasty spelling police to get me.
> 
> Correction as follows
> 
> ...


No one on our side would correct you. We know what you mean no matter how you spell it. Part of your lovely charm, Yarnie.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> 2 bedroom, 1 bath. 1100 square feet.


I think we have the same amount of square feet Thumpy so we both won


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you Joeysomma. I had heard from someone that they don't charge shipping on orders of $50.00 or more. Wonder if that's true.


joeysomma said:


> I received an email from Herrschners. They are having an in store sale on Willow yarn 20% off until March 14th. Since we are only open until 6 next week, I will try to go there to see what it is. Will report!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks for explaining further about blood thinners, Bonnie.
> I wasn't aware that there was a 1-day shot available. When my DH had to have surgery he had to stop taking Coumadin few days b/4 his surgery.


The treatment probably depends on why they're taking the blood thinners, too.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I think we have the same amount of square feet Thumpy so we both won


We're both winners no matter what! I always teased my sons that their rooms would be annexed as sewing rooms when they moved out so they better not even think about moving back because there wouldn't be any place for them to stay.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I would gladly vote for Rand Paul or Ted Cruz. Dh says the dems are more scared of Christie because he a moderate and he could be voted in by some dems. I think he is right but don't know if I would be happy with Christie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Did you watch Sarah Palin at CPAC?
> 
> She had a parody on Green Eggs and Ham. I was only able to find a part of the transcript. Her whole speech is on link below.
> 
> ...


Thank you thank you Joey I listen to her speech and she is right on about everything. Would not have heard it if not for you posting here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Did you watch Sarah Palin at CPAC?
> 
> She had a parody on Green Eggs and Ham. I was only able to find a part of the transcript. Her whole speech is on link below.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would gladly vote for Rand Paul or Ted Cruz. Dh says the dems are more scared of Christie because he a moderate and he could be voted in by some dems. I think he is right but don't know if I would be happy with Christie.


Christie isn't my favorite, but I'll take anybody over a Democrat. I used to vote the person, but after what they've done this time, no more.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would gladly vote for Rand Paul or Ted Cruz. Dh says the dems are more scared of Christie because he a moderate and he could be voted in by some dems. I think he is right but don't know if I would be happy with Christie.


I am with you Christie is the same one who was all huggie with Obama after Hurricane Sandy. He also has a problem with controling his mouth. 
I would be afraid he would just be another yes guy to who ever wanted something.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks Joey - just watched the Palin speech. They love her! I think she's great, especially her optimism. 

It's 11:30, but we have to tinker with the clocks tonight - so it's "really" 12:30. Good night, all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Good morning good morning it's time to raise and shine. O.K. not so much shine. I am doing one handed typing do to the fact wild willie is up on desk needing special attendtion right now. Also seems to think he is able to help me type. Paws are a terrible thing to waste when one can use them too.
> I really should use my lap top or tablet. Just gotten so use to using desk top.But then he would not be able to help me type and get pets in the a.m. Oh he has decided he is tired of helping me type. Has jump down to look for new adventure.
> 
> Day light savings time tonight lose an hour. Lost an hour furing fall back. Hoping to gain an hour when I spring forward.
> ...


Yarnie, Willie is just living with the Cat's Bill of Rights ---

*I am the cat, and I have certain inalienable rights:*
I have the right to walk over your face anytime I wish, day or night.
I have the right to observe and comment on any and all bathroom behavior. Further, I have the right to be highly offended by any closed door.
I have the right to smell your shoes to detemine if you have been fraternizing or cavorting or frolicking with any highly questionable animals.
I have the right to assist in any food preparation, cooking, cleaning or eating event that may occur in the home.
I have the right to wake you at three in the morning if I find my food dish is not to my satisfaction.
I have the right to tip over any water container I deem unsuitable for consumption.
I have the right to curse at squirrels and birds that may dare to pass my windows.
I have the right to inspect any grocery items that come into the home. Further, I have the right to inhabit any paper bag or cardboard box that you bring home for as long as I wish.
I have the right to nap at any time and place I darn well please, without the distraction of being called or moved just because you want to sit down, wash your hands or use your computer keyboard.
I have the right to sleep on top of any appliance that is warm.
I have the right to assist in any changing of bed linens and to chase the phantom creatures beneath the sheets.
I have the right to look aloof when scolded for mistaking your toes as one of those pesky phantom creatures that hide beneath the sheets.
I have the right to kill paper-towel rolls that otherwise might sneak up on you at night.
I have the right to your complete attention anytime you sit down to read or work.
And finally, I have the right to be loved, petted, pampered and entertained, for, as you know, the best things in life....purr!
And, should you err in your ways, I will graciously forgive. After all, you are only human, but I love you anyway.

Signed,
The Cat


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Christie isn't my favorite, but I'll take anybody over a Democrat. I used to vote the person, but after what they've done this time, no more.


Me too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't know you couldn't think cranberry juice with blood thinners. I knew some meds you couldn't drink grapefruit.
> While my mother was getting ready for her stomach test she wasn't suppose to eat any red jello or drink anything red. We couldn't figure out why until yesterday when she had her test. Red dye would look like blood.
> If you Dad could get in a pool or bath tub it would help detox his kidney's . Sounds silly but it works. Something about the pressure.
> I cleaned the first day. Friday I had to take my mother for stomach test. Then my sister and I took her to eat for her birthday. I had company last night ( my 11 yo grandson). I will try to clean my bedroom up today. It is nice not to have to cook


Hope your mom's doing ok CB - not fun having tests done, especially on her birthday. Nice that you and your sister could have lunch to celebrate her birthday and that you could spend the evening with your gs. Hope you had another good day today.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't want those nasty spelling police to get me.
> 
> Correction as follows
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope your mom's doing ok CB - not fun having tests done, especially on her birthday. Nice that you and your sister could have lunch to celebrate her birthday and that you could spend the evening with your gs. Hope you had another good day today.


Thanks Kitty. We will find out about Mama's test Tuesday. Going to be another busy week for me. Gd check up at Dentist Mon, Tuesday Mama's dr. Then Dh Thursday for eye exam. 
Maybe I need one of those lights on top of my car like the Ambulance have.
How is your Dad doing tonight?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Kitty. We will find out about Mama's test Tuesday. Going to be another busy week for me. Gd check up at Dentist Mon, Tuesday Mama's dr. Then Dh Thursday for eye exam.
> Maybe I need one of those lights on top of my car like the Ambulance have.
> How is your Dad doing tonight?


CB's Patient Transfer Service - sounds like a flashing light would be a good idea :lol:

Dad got a lot of rest today and his spirits are good; he was fine with the catheter and is not bleeding as heavily so we all feel much better now. Thanks for your prayers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB's Patient Transfer Service - sounds like a flashing light would be a good idea :lol:
> 
> Dad got a lot of rest today and his spirits are good; he was fine with the catheter and is not bleeding as heavily so we all feel much better now. Thanks for your prayers.


I will barrow Wendy's head light with the red lights on it. But I need a bell or something to warn cars to get out of my way.
Good news . I knew your Dad would get better with all of our prayers. God is Good!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will barrow Wendy's head light with the red lights on it. But I need a bell or something to warn cars to get out of my way.
> Good news . I knew your Dad would get better with all of our prayers. God is Good!


Yes - PTL!

Here's what you need for next week -


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning all

Just remembered I need to change my clocks. Which ruined the idea that I slept in for once. Now my day is a bit off kilter, Better get to the stove and microwave and change those so I am not late for today's fun and games


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes - PTL!
> 
> Here's what you need for next week -


Change the hair to auburn and you got it! You're funny. I misspelled borrow. I will get in trouble for that. :


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, Willie is just living with the Cat's Bill of Rights ---
> 
> *I am the cat, and I have certain inalienable rights:*
> I have the right to walk over your face anytime I wish, day or night.
> ...


How did you know that was Wild Willie? Every word describes him. Cats rule human must follow every move.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB's Patient Transfer Service - sounds like a flashing light would be a good idea :lol:
> 
> Dad got a lot of rest today and his spirits are good; he was fine with the catheter and is not bleeding as heavily so we all feel much better now. Thanks for your prayers.


Glad to hear that he is feeling better. Hope bleeding stops soon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes - PTL!
> 
> Here's what you need for next week -


Looks good just what she needs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Just remembered I need to change my clocks. Which ruined the idea that I slept in for once. Now my day is a bit off kilter, Better get to the stove and microwave and change those so I am not late for today's fun and games


Same here but I didn't know hubby hadn't change them. So I thought wow I slept in and caught up with a hour sleep. Well I didn't So am off kilter too, way off.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Change the hair to auburn and you got it! You're funny. I misspelled borrow. I will get in trouble for that. :


Hey this is the speeling Police jus wated to lets you knows I am on the joobs.

Not ice mouth is not rights wors speld month.

I am's on the jab.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Miss you KGP, glad to hear from you LTL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wee Bee and Thumper you live in a palace compared to me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-243670-10.html

you have to try this it is fun.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-243670-10.html
> 
> you have to try this it is fun.


I'm pohecy, bogover, ammey, and razuvik. Yup, just what I thought, too!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would gladly vote for Rand Paul or Ted Cruz. Dh says the dems are more scared of Christie because he a moderate and he could be voted in by some dems. I think he is right but don't know if I would be happy with Christie.


I'm w/you, CB, on Christie. He's not truly conservative. Don't know why he was at CPAC this year. Last year he wasn't even invited. :|


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The treatment probably depends on why they're taking the blood thinners, too.


Insufficient heart pumping action. (?)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, Willie is just living with the Cat's Bill of Rights ---
> 
> *I am the cat, and I have certain inalienable rights:*
> I have the right to walk over your face anytime I wish, day or night.
> ...


We all have, have had or will have, cats that live by the above rules! R.I.P Foley


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks Joey - just watched the Palin speech. They love her! I think she's great, especially her optimism.
> 
> It's 11:30, but we have to tinker with the clocks tonight - so it's "really" 12:30. Good night, all.


Why Palin is so popular is because so many of us, women, identify with her. She's one of us. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Kitty. We will find out about Mama's test Tuesday. Going to be another busy week for me. Gd check up at Dentist Mon, Tuesday Mama's dr. Then Dh Thursday for eye exam.
> Maybe I need one of those lights on top of my car like the Ambulance have.
> How is your Dad doing tonight?


When we reach a certain age, Dr. visits become more frequent than social visits. :wink: :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm pohecy, bogover, ammey, and razuvik. Yup, just what I thought, too!


 :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will barrow Wendy's head light with the red lights on it. But I need a bell or something to warn cars to get out of my way.
> Good news . I knew your Dad would get better with all of our prayers. God is Good!


Amen! :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Just remembered I need to change my clocks. Which ruined the idea that I slept in for once. Now my day is a bit off kilter, Better get to the stove and microwave and change those so I am not late for today's fun and games


Welcome back, LTL. Missed reading your posts.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Insufficient heart pumping action. (?)


I don't know. My DH takes it because years ago, when we were in our thirties, he broke his leg and had blood clots that went to his lungs four times. Not fun. He has a rare form of leukemia that was diagnosed at the same time. They couldn't get his clotting time stabilized for a long time. I can hardly believe he's had his blood checked once a month for all those years! And that's why we were very happy to have insurance. I don't know how we'd have managed without it. I feel sick at heart for the people who've lost it, especially those who are already sick.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB's Patient Transfer Service - sounds like a flashing light would be a good idea :lol:
> 
> Dad got a lot of rest today and his spirits are good; he was fine with the catheter and is not bleeding as heavily so we all feel much better now. Thanks for your prayers.


Still praying for your Dad and your family. Happy to hear that bit of good news.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-243670-10.html
> 
> you have to try this it is fun.


Genuine, outgoing, sentimental, ?? :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't know. My DH takes it because years ago, when we were in our thirties, he broke his leg and had blood clots that went to his lungs four times. Not fun. He has a rare form of leukemia that was diagnosed at the same time. They couldn't get his clotting time stabilized for a long time. I can hardly believe he's had his blood checked once a month for all those years! And that's why we were very happy with our insurance.


Mine has AFIB, in addition to faulty heart valve. (Pooling blood has a tendency to clot) :-(


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Mine has AFIB, in addition to faulty heart valve. (Pooling blood has a tendency to clot) :-(


Oh. I've just heard of AFIB recently (on tv). I'm glad they have these medicines.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh. I've just heard of AFIB recently (on tv). I'm glad they have these medicines.


His mom, MIL who lives with us, has it. My DD has heart issues also, related to this. She needs to be checked regularly. A FIB is atrial fibrillation (irregular heartbeat).


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Change the hair to auburn and you got it! You're funny. I misspelled borrow. I will get in trouble for that. :


Who's criticizing our spelling now? The dark side? It's better to misspell few words than to waste a lifetime living a failed ideology. :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Who's criticizing our spelling now? The dark side? It's better to misspell few words than to waste a lifetime living a failed ideology. :thumbdown:


no they have not as of lately. We are just being silly as some have started site on here who are just angry about people and their spelling.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no they have not as of lately. We are just being silly as some have started site on here who are just angry about people and their spelling.


Some people need to get a life!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> How did you know that was Wild Willie? Every word describes him. Cats rule human must follow every move.


Over the years DH and I have been well trained by expert cats


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/03/09/rick-perry-shaken-up-by-obamas-disturbing-threat-to-governors-in-meeting-105322


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Same here but I didn't know hubby hadn't change them. So I thought wow I slept in and caught up with a hour sleep. Well I didn't So am off kilter too, way off.


I hate the first few days after "spring forward"; wish we could just stay on daylight time year around. Hubby was too efficient - he changed the clock on my side of the bed too, so I thought I slept in but didn't


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/03/09/rick-perry-shaken-up-by-obamas-disturbing-threat-to-governors-in-meeting-105322


Why am I not surprised? :thumbdown:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Mine has AFIB, in addition to faulty heart valve. (Pooling blood has a tendency to clot) :-(


Sorry to hear that Jokim, will pray for your dh too. Maybe that's a good indication that meds are used instead of replacement? Many years ago my MIL had a valve replaced and last Dec a friend also had hers replaced.

My Mom has always had an irregular heartbeat but has only had high blood pressure and narrowing arteries for the past 10 years so she's also on blood thinners.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry to hear that Jokim, will pray for your dh too. Maybe that's a good indication that meds are used instead of replacement? Many years ago my MIL had a valve replaced and last Dec a friend also had hers replaced.
> 
> My Mom has always had an irregular heartbeat but has only had high blood pressure and narrowing arteries for the past 10 years so she's also on blood thinners.


My DH's heart issues were only discovered 4-5 yrs. ago at a pre-op. testing. Since then he's acquired a cardiologist and all sorts of specialists, and is able to control the problem with meds. It certainly changes one's lifestyle, but I'm grateful that he's alive.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> His mom, MIL who lives with us, has it. My DD has heart issues also, related to this. She needs to be checked regularly. A FIB is atrial fibrillation (irregular heartbeat).


Can they feel it? I used to have palpitations due to mitral valve prolapse, and I found it distracting and annoying.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/03/09/rick-perry-shaken-up-by-obamas-disturbing-threat-to-governors-in-meeting-105322


Egomaniac. I think it would take a lot to disturb Rick Perry.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> no they have not as of lately. We are just being silly as some have started site on here who are just angry about people and their spelling.


Some people just don't seem to know what's really important in life; would hate to live with one of them. I bet big issues just go right over their heads too


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Some people just don't seem to know what's really important in life; would hate to live with one of them. I bet big issues just go right over their heads too


I haven't read these posts, but it seems to me that people who are always correcting others feel inferior. ? I think it's rude - or at least insensitive - to correct people you barely know unless it's absolutely necessary, as in proofreading something important for them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/03/09/rick-perry-shaken-up-by-obamas-disturbing-threat-to-governors-in-meeting-105322


As Canadians, we really noticed how seriously the states took their rights so I'm not surprised that most states would resent federal interference. Wouldn't that type of interference be a constitutional matter for the USA?

Over decades of Liberal governments, provinces sold out many of their rights for federal funding. We didn't end up with better services - just more expensive delivery of services with duplication at both levels of govt. It's just been in the past couple of years that the Conservative govt has started to push some of that responsibility back to the provinces.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> As Canadians, we really noticed how seriously the states took their rights so I'm not surprised that most states would resent federal interference. Wouldn't that type of interference be a constitutional matter for the USA?
> 
> Over decades of Liberal governments, provinces sold out many of their rights for federal funding. We didn't end up with better services - just more expensive delivery of services with duplication at both levels of govt. It's just been in the past couple of years that the Conservative govt has started to push some of that responsibility back to the provinces.


States' rights are very important here. In fact, one cause of the Civil War was states' rights. It's an especially touchy subject with this president who has no regard for laws regarding the LIMITS to his "sovereign reign."


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I haven't read these posts, but it seems to me that people who are always correcting others feel inferior. ? I think it's rude - or at least insensitive - to correct people you barely know unless it's absolutely necessary, as in proofreading something important for them.


 :thumbup: completely agree with you


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Can they feel it? I used to have palpitations due to mitral valve prolapse, and I found it distracting and annoying.


I have palpitations also (MVP). You can feel them. They usually come on (with me) when I'm stressed or worried. Haven't had one in a while. (knock on wood) A FIB is undetectable to the person, you can't feel it. That's what DH tells me. MIL would get very light-headed when she got them. Now it's hard to tell because she's so unsteady on her feet and doesn't complain. She is under dr.'s care.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Some people just don't seem to know what's really important in life; would hate to live with one of them. I bet big issues just go right over their heads too


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> States' rights are very important here. In fact, one cause of the Civil War was states' rights. It's an especially touchy subject with this president who has no regard for laws regarding the LIMITS to his "sovereign reign."


The main cause of the Civil War was the issue of States' Rights. Slavery was added later to turn those people, 'on the fence' about CW, to the North's side and against the South. The US Constitution is a document which organized the States into a cohesive group. The States give the Fed. Gov't the power to regulate certain issues, but by no means as much power as the Feds now have. One of the Rights in the Bill of Rights (I'm not sure which one at the moment) states (paraphrasing): Rights not specifically indicated, in this document as belonging to the Federal Gov't, belong to the states.
This is a bone of contention between the smaller vs. big gov't crowds. The fact that the Federal gov't., as originally purposed in the Constitution, serves at the request of the states, has been lost in today's interpretation of the Constitution.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I have palpitations also (MVP). You can feel them. They usually come on (with me) when I'm stressed or worried. Haven't had one in a while. (knock on wood) A FIB is undetectable to the person, you can't feel it. That's what DH tells me. MIL would get very light-headed when she got them. Now it's hard to tell because she's so unsteady on her feet and doesn't complain. She is under dr.'s care.


That's another thing we have in common!

I can see how a FIB would make her feel light-headed. I don't know if mitral valve prolapse runs in families or not. As far as I know, I'm the only one. Before they diagnosed it, a previous doctor thought I'd had rheumatic fever when I was little. Not that I know of. Medicine has come a long way.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's another thing we have in common!
> 
> I can see how a FIB would make her feel light-headed. I don't know if mitral valve prolapse runs in families or not. As far as I know, I'm the only one. Before they diagnosed it, a previous doctor thought I'd had rheumatic fever when I was little. Not that I know of. Medicine has come a long way.


The DR. asked me if I had R.F. in my younger days. I didn't know. But I have MVP.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This for the dems that read FF.http://www.wnd.com/2014/03/look-who-sees-new-health-care-train-wreck-for-dems/


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Some people just don't seem to know what's really important in life; would hate to live with one of them. I bet big issues just go right over their heads too


You are so right. They are nothing more that a bunch of AOW (angry old women) that spend their lives in front of computer monitors waiting to attach anyone that disagrees with them. You see if you disagree with them in their small minds you are not intelligent.

Oh well, so good to be here when the smart people are.

I am trying very hard not to buy a new spinning wheel. I have one that I could sell to help pay for it. Must be strong, must not contact seller, must not eat cookies....................................See I might be able to do one of those things. I lied, will eat cookies


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You are so right. It sure seems funny that Obama sued Arizona for passing a law that was about the same as the fed law regarding illegals. He stated that only the feds could enforce a federal law. But now he wants the states to enforce his Obama care.
> 
> BTW there is a law suit in the Federal appeals court to enforce the ACA as passed by the Congress as originally written. If they (Florida business) win, all of the mandates will go into effect immediately. They should have the answer before the fall election. Then what will Obama do? Will he go to the Supreme Court to stop the ACA from going into effect?


I'm not so sure he'll lose. Many of the judges are biased. The future of this country shouldn't turn on the whimsy of few persons. Why even have the Constitution if it's not going to be followed?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This for the dems that read FF.http://www.wnd.com/2014/03/look-who-sees-new-health-care-train-wreck-for-dems/


2014 win is fine, but what I would like to see is a Dem. demolition in 2016.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You are so right. They are nothing more that a bunch of AOW (angry old women) that spend their lives in front of computer monitors waiting to attach anyone that disagrees with them. You see if you disagree with them in their small minds you are not intelligent.
> 
> Oh well, so good to be here when the smart people are.
> 
> I am trying very hard not to buy a new spinning wheel. I have one that I could sell to help pay for it. Must be strong, must not contact seller, must not eat cookies....................................See I might be able to do one of those things. I lied, will eat cookies


Welcome to sanity, LTL. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This young fellow writes a regular satire "diary" in the National Post - his most recent column was on Kerry and Ukraine

http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/03/08/john-kerry-dear-diary-you-know-something-i-think-ukraine-will-be-just-fine/

Can't believe that some of the lefties here are convinced that poor Putin (Russia) is a victim of the evil, invasive USA, Europe and other western powers backing the extreme, fascist, revolutionary government that has overtaken the Ukraine :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The main cause of the Civil War was the issue of States' Rights. Slavery was added later to turn those people, 'on the fence' about CW, to the North's side and against the South. The US Constitution is a document which organized the States into a cohesive group. The States give the Fed. Gov't the power to regulate certain issues, but by no means as much power as the Feds now have. One of the Rights in the Bill of Rights (I'm not sure which one at the moment) states (paraphrasing): Rights not specifically indicated, in this document as belonging to the Federal Gov't, belong to the states.
> This is a bone of contention between the smaller vs. big gov't crowds. The fact that the Federal gov't., as originally purposed in the Constitution, serves at the request of the states, has been lost in today's interpretation of the Constitution.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The DR. asked me if I had R.F. in my younger days. I didn't know. But I have MVP.


I've always had a heart murmur. I think that's what my doctor was hearing when he asked me that. Actually, he didn't ask me. He told me, "You had rheumatic fever when you were little." I was in my twenties then. Didn't figure it out till I was 40. I don't think they knew what to listen for - apparently it's a clicking sound? Maybe the stethoscopes got better? I don't know - I'm just glad I can't hear it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You are so right. It sure seems funny that Obama sued Arizona for passing a law that was about the same as the fed law regarding illegals. He stated that only the feds could enforce a federal law. But now he wants the states to enforce his Obama care.
> 
> BTW there is a law suit in the Federal appeals court to enforce the ACA as passed by the Congress as originally written. If they (Florida business) win, all of the mandates will go into effect immediately. They should have the answer before the fall election. Then what will Obama do? Will he go to the Supreme Court to stop the ACA from going into effect?


The guy doesn't understand it. I'd sure love to see his grades - and the courses he took. He doesn't seem too clear on a lot of things - except his single-minded determination to change (ruin) this country.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You are so right. They are nothing more that a bunch of AOW (angry old women) that spend their lives in front of computer monitors waiting to attach anyone that disagrees with them. You see if you disagree with them in their small minds you are not intelligent.
> 
> Oh well, so good to be here when the smart people are.
> 
> I am trying very hard not to buy a new spinning wheel. I have one that I could sell to help pay for it. Must be strong, must not contact seller, must not eat cookies....................................See I might be able to do one of those things. I lied, will eat cookies


Ah - it's good to read your posts again. Have a cookie for me, too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You are so right. They are nothing more that a bunch of AOW (angry old women) that spend their lives in front of computer monitors waiting to attach anyone that disagrees with them. You see if you disagree with them in their small minds you are not intelligent.
> 
> Oh well, so good to be here when the smart people are.
> 
> I am trying very hard not to buy a new spinning wheel. I have one that I could sell to help pay for it. Must be strong, must not contact seller, must not eat cookies....................................See I might be able to do one of those things. I lied, will eat cookies


Here I will help enable you. All artist and crafters need good tools. I say so go ahead buy the spinning wheel. It is what you NEED . Cookies too with some ice cream.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> 2014 win is fine, but what I would like to see is a Dem. demolition in 2016.


Amen!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> You are so right. They are nothing more that a bunch of AOW (angry old women) that spend their lives in front of computer monitors waiting to attach anyone that disagrees with them. You see if you disagree with them in their small minds you are not intelligent.
> 
> Oh well, so good to be here when the smart people are.
> 
> I am trying very hard not to buy a new spinning wheel. I have one that I could sell to help pay for it. Must be strong, must not contact seller, must not eat cookies....................................See I might be able to do one of those things. I lied, will eat cookies


AOW sounds like a pretty good description - after any real discussion stops, they just turn the topic into another personal commentary thread instead of using their own threads. They even admitted that snarky commentary is more fun than discussion.

I'd like to learn to spin one day, I have a lot of friends in the local guild. Have you created more of the lovely dyed yarns you showed us last year?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This young fellow writes a regular satire "diary" in the National Post - his most recent column was on Kerry and Ukraine
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/03/08/john-kerry-dear-diary-you-know-something-i-think-ukraine-will-be-just-fine/
> 
> Can't believe that some of the lefties here are convinced that poor Putin (Russia) is a victim of the evil, invasive USA, Europe and other western powers backing the extreme, fascist, revolutionary government that has overtaken the Ukraine :roll:


The left are communist and Marxist so that is why they are on Putin's side. They need to go to Russia to live for about 5 years. Then they can come back and tell us how happy they are and what they believe. :hunf: 
Kerry is a joke.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This young fellow writes a regular satire "diary" in the National Post - his most recent column was on Kerry and Ukraine
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/03/08/john-kerry-dear-diary-you-know-something-i-think-ukraine-will-be-just-fine/
> 
> Can't believe that some of the lefties here are convinced that poor Putin (Russia) is a victim of the evil, invasive USA, Europe and other western powers backing the extreme, fascist, revolutionary government that has overtaken the Ukraine :roll:


Oh you should have read today what one of them wrote about C Pak conference. Said that the right at that conference were supporting and were communist. Another said we are gun lovers and we do not care about women. I still am trying to figure out what program they were watching as I did not see or hear any of this. That is what is called spinning, and the problem with that is so many gullible women on KP will read it and believe their every word instead of checking into it themselves.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Bumpkins for the post to think thus man really does think he has all the power and everyone in this country should do as he says. That man is scary.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you should have read today what one of them wrote about C Pak conference. Said that the right at that conference were supporting and were communist. Another said we are gun lovers and we do not care about women. I still am trying to figure out what program they were watching as I did not see or hear any of this. That is what is called spinning, and the problem with that is so many gullible women on KP will read it and believe their every word instead of checking into it themselves.


Only about 6 of them will believe the lies. :shock: :roll: :|


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You are so right. They are nothing more that a bunch of AOW (angry old women) that spend their lives in front of computer monitors waiting to attach anyone that disagrees with them. You see if you disagree with them in their small minds you are not intelligent.
> 
> Oh well, so good to be here when the smart people are.
> 
> I am trying very hard not to buy a new spinning wheel. I have one that I could sell to help pay for it. Must be strong, must not contact seller, must not eat cookies....................................See I might be able to do one of those things. I lied, will eat cookies


Good one AOW love it.

Buy the spinning wheel you have work all your life and know how you love to spin and your yarns are just beautiful. BUY it do you hear me.
:thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You are so right. They are nothing more that a bunch of AOW (angry old women) that spend their lives in front of computer monitors waiting to attach anyone that disagrees with them. You see if you disagree with them in their small minds you are not intelligent.
> 
> Oh well, so good to be here when the smart people are.
> 
> I am trying very hard not to buy a new spinning wheel. I have one that I could sell to help pay for it. Must be strong, must not contact seller, must not eat cookies....................................See I might be able to do one of those things. I lied, will eat cookies


CB's post gave me an idea. To help you purchase the new spinning wheel, why not sell us some of the yarn you spin. I would love to see what you have and 'contribute' (buy yarn) to your 'wheel fund'. ;-) :-D Good idea??


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> AOW sounds like a pretty good description - after any real discussion stops, they just turn the topic into another personal commentary thread instead of using their own threads. They even admitted that snarky commentary is more fun than discussion.
> 
> I'd like to learn to spin one day, I have a lot of friends in the local guild. Have you created more of the lovely dyed yarns you showed us last year?


I would love to see your yarn, LTL. I saw a lady spin at a local craft show last year. It looked way beyond my ability.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The left are communist and Marxist so that is why they are on Putin's side. They need to go to Russia to live for about 5 years. Then they can come back and tell us how happy they are and what they believe. :hunf:
> Kerry is a joke.


I never would have believed that there are so many leftist communists in our government today. Wonder if Joe McCarthy would feel vindicated. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks Bumpkins for the post to think thus man really does think he has all the power and everyone in this country should do as he says. That man is scary.


Is that why some call him the messiah, or the anointed one, because he says things and expects reality to follow on the heels of his dictates?
Only one person performed miracles and He died on the cross for our sins.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Is that why some call him the messiah, or the anointed one, because he says things and expects reality to follow on the heels of his dictates?
> Only one person performed miracles and He died on the cross for our sins.


That's right. Speaking of miracles. Two people were healed of back injury this week from my church. One from lung cancer. He is still healing and performing Miracles. Jesus is. PTL


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's right. Speaking of miracles. Two people were healed of back injury this week from my church. One from lung cancer. He is still healing and performing Miracles. Jesus is. PTL


Amen! PTL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> CB's post gave me an idea. To help you purchase the new spinning wheel, why not sell us some of the yarn you spin. I would love to see what you have and 'contribute' (buy yarn) to your 'wheel fund'. ;-) :-D Good idea??


I like that idea.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Amen! PTL


Never fails those who believe and trust in him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Is that why some call him the messiah, or the anointed one, because he says things and expects reality to follow on the heels of his dictates?
> Only one person performed miracles and He died on the cross for our sins.


He may think so now but with only 38% approval rating think his ship may be heading for a storm.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> He may think so now but with only 38% approval rating think his ship may be heading for a storm.


Lowest approval rate yet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The left are communist and Marxist so that is why they are on Putin's side. They need to go to Russia to live for about 5 years. Then they can come back and tell us how happy they are and what they believe. :hunf:
> Kerry is a joke.


Unless they were given a lot of preferential treatment and protection, I don't think they would even last a year before they were begging to come back home

I thought Kerry was such a phony when he ran for President


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Unless they were given a lot of preferential treatment and protection, I don't think they would even last a year before they were begging to come back home
> 
> I thought Kerry was such a phony when he ran for President


Yes he was and the lies he told about serving in Veitnam, and then turning on the men who served there about how violent those men had been.

He to me does not deserve any respect, but then I can see why he is where he is now. Seem same song just differnet people.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Kitty have you heard any more about how your dad is doing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Unless they were given a lot of preferential treatment and protection, I don't think they would even last a year before they were begging to come back home
> 
> I thought Kerry was such a phony when he ran for President


I agree.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> CB's post gave me an idea. To help you purchase the new spinning wheel, why not sell us some of the yarn you spin. I would love to see what you have and 'contribute' (buy yarn) to your 'wheel fund'. ;-) :-D Good idea??


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I would love to see your yarn, LTL. I saw a lady spin at a local craft show last year. It looked way beyond my ability.


We have a Fiber Fair in Oct every year and some of the local spun and/or dyed yarns are so beautiful. Beyond my ability too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's right. Speaking of miracles. Two people were healed of back injury this week from my church. One from lung cancer. He is still healing and performing Miracles. Jesus is. PTL


Amen


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Kitty have you heard any more about how your dad is doing?


Thanks Yarnie - I just finished to talking to my parents and he's doing much better. Just a little blood now. Still on antibiotics for another week. God is so good - thanks all for your prayers


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a Fiber Fair in Oct every year and some of the local spun and/or dyed yarns are so beautiful. Beyond my ability too


We have one like that in Sept. It is so unbelieveable how these women do it. I bought a drop spindle and would like to learn how to use it. I watch a lady at our show roll it around on the table while holding the wool in other hand such control . Want to so learn how to use it. But been on back burner for a while. trying to get the knitting I have done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Yarnie - I just finished to talking to my parents and he's doing much better. Just a little blood now. Still on antibiotics for another week. God is so good - thanks all for your prayers


Oh I am so very happy to hear that. You must be so releived. We are very good prayer warriors for each other are we not. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> We have one like that in Sept. It is so unbelieveable how these women do it. I bought a drop spindle and would like to learn how to use it. I watch a lady at our show roll it around on the table while holding the wool in other hand such control . Want to so learn how to use it. But been on back burner for a while. trying to get the knitting I have done.


I have a customer that takes her basket of roving and drop spindle almost everywhere just in case she has a few spare moments. I haven't tried that yet either.

How's the progress on your vest coming along, are you almost ready to start the decreases (hope video made sense)? It seemed a strange way to decrease at first, but I like the look of it, so will probably try it on something


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I am so very happy to hear that. You must be so releived. We are very good prayer warriors for each other are we not. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: we sure are


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I have a customer that takes her basket of roving and drop spindle almost everywhere just in case she has a few spare moments. I haven't tried that yet either.
> 
> How's the progress on your vest coming along, are you almost ready to start the decreases (hope video made sense)? It seemed a strange way to decrease at first, but I like the look of it, so will probably try it on something


Just on bottom half yet. I think that it makes a difference as I notice that the stitches are longer on the decrease. Can't wait to see video you are so kind to do that for me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Yarnie - I just finished to talking to my parents and he's doing much better. Just a little blood now. Still on antibiotics for another week. God is so good - thanks all for your prayers


Yes He is. I felt good about your Dad. I knew he would be okay.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh you have to try it and then show me how to do it right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here I will help enable you. All artist and crafters need good tools. I say so go ahead buy the spinning wheel. It is what you NEED . Cookies too with some ice cream.


You're so right, CB. Enabling is what good friends do! There's a pretty wooden bread box in my kitchen that I almost didn't buy at a garage sale - until my dear friend said, "Buy it - you'll kick yourself later if you don't."

Friends. What would we do without them? (I mean - except save a little money and eat fewer cookies.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The left are communist and Marxist so that is why they are on Putin's side. They need to go to Russia to live for about 5 years. Then they can come back and tell us how happy they are and what they believe. :hunf:
> Kerry is a joke.


Right again!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you should have read today what one of them wrote about C Pak conference. Said that the right at that conference were supporting and were communist. Another said we are gun lovers and we do not care about women. I still am trying to figure out what program they were watching as I did not see or hear any of this. That is what is called spinning, and the problem with that is so many gullible women on KP will read it and believe their every word instead of checking into it themselves.


Ah, yes - we use our guns to control women and we do it in church!

Good grief. How to they manage to keep those ideas. Oh - I guess they believe everything the mainstream media tells them. Like lambs to the slaughter...

They are so afraid of conservative women - especially happy women and successful women. They don't like women like that, especially if those women are from Alaska!

If there are happy women and successful women, it means they should be happy and successful, too - and they aren't - so that makes them question their choices - almost. And that p's them o.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Yarnie - I just finished to talking to my parents and he's doing much better. Just a little blood now. Still on antibiotics for another week. God is so good - thanks all for your prayers


I'm so glad to hear it! He's definitely improving.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I never would have believed that there are so many leftist communists in our government today. Wonder if Joe McCarthy would feel vindicated. :wink: :lol:


I used to watch Glenn Beck. Anybody else? Remember the blackboard - he kept putting up pictures of obama's czars - communists. He quoted them, he quoted the ones obama revered. Communists. Beck was amazing in the things he predicted - he said from studying history. Smart man.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bon I have heart palpations too. Not as bad any more but when I did boy it was something.

My hubby poor thing was having problems and Dr. told him it was acid reflux. When he went to another doctor, the doctor sent him by amb. to hospital again he was sent home. The new Doctor then sent him for test on tread mill machine as he knew that something was wrong with his heart. Hubby came out and said he did really good. Then doctor came out this time he was sent right to hosopital and next day was in surgrey and stent put in. It was the worst of time and the best of times as the book said. He was safe.
If this had happen to him in the early years he would not be with me any more. God bless him and protected him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Never fails those who believe and trust in him.


Miracles - we look around and there they are.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're so right, CB. Enabling is what good friends do! There's a pretty wooden bread box in my kitchen that I almost didn't buy at a garage sale - until my dear friend said, "Buy it - you'll kick yourself later if you don't."
> 
> Friends. What would we do without them? (I mean - except save a little money and eat fewer cookies.)


That is another reason to love each other. We all need coaxing in the right direction. Kitty where is the righter card that we are always right?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I used to watch Glenn Beck. Anybody else? Remember the blackboard - he kept putting up pictures of obama's czars - communists. He quoted them, he quoted the ones obama revered. Communists. Beck was amazing in the things he predicted - he said from studying history. Smart man.


That is why the left hates Beck so much, as he is right and they know it but don't want to admit it. Obama has everyone of them in his pocket I don't know how he does it. But it sure scares the ba gee bees out of me at time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I have a customer that takes her basket of roving and drop spindle almost everywhere just in case she has a few spare moments. I haven't tried that yet either.
> 
> How's the progress on your vest coming along, are you almost ready to start the decreases (hope video made sense)? It seemed a strange way to decrease at first, but I like the look of it, so will probably try it on something


Drop spindle - I'm sure I could do that - I drop lots of things.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon I have heart palpations too. Not as bad any more but when I did boy it was something.
> 
> My hubby poor thing was having problems and Dr. told him it was acid reflux. When he went to another doctor, the doctor sent him by amb. to hospital again he was sent home. The new Doctor then sent him for test on tread mill machine as he knew that something was wrong with his heart. Hubby came out and said he did really good. Then doctor came out this time he was sent right to hosopital and next day was in surgrey and stent put in. It was the worst of time and the best of times as the book said. He was safe.
> If this had happen to him in the early years he would not be with me any more. God bless him and protected him.


Believe me, I know what those scary close calls are like. You feel like the rug has been pulled out from under you. Boom.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is another reason to love each other. We all need coaxing in the right direction. Kitty where is the righter card that we are always right?


I agree. A little encouragement goes a long way. :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Drop spindle - I'm sure I could do that - I drop lots of things.


Oh you you are a riot. :XD: :XD:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're so right, CB. Enabling is what good friends do! There's a pretty wooden bread box in my kitchen that I almost didn't buy at a garage sale - until my dear friend said, "Buy it - you'll kick yourself later if you don't."
> 
> Friends. What would we do without them? (I mean - except save a little money and eat fewer cookies.)


I'd love to see a picture of the breadbox. I have one from the 20's or 30's that I found for my kitchen. I love it and use it all the time.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Drop spindle - I'm sure I could do that - I drop lots of things.


When you drop things now you'll be able to knit it up into something.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Just on bottom half yet. I think that it makes a difference as I notice that the stitches are longer on the decrease. Can't wait to see video you are so kind to do that for me.


Let me know if you can't see the stitches properly and I'll get hubby to make a do-over


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You're so right, CB. Enabling is what good friends do! There's a pretty wooden bread box in my kitchen that I almost didn't buy at a garage sale - until my dear friend said, "Buy it - you'll kick yourself later if you don't."
> 
> Friends. What would we do without them? (I mean - except save a little money and eat fewer cookies.)


That's so true - there have been a few times I wished I bought something and when I went back for it - it was gone


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wouldn't you know it. I bought the #1 needles 12" a few month's ago. Then got my yarn for socks . Then I decided I was going to try the wooly nylon in the soles so ordered it. Thought I had everything I needed now I can't find my needles. Grrr.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon I have heart palpations too. Not as bad any more but when I did boy it was something.
> 
> My hubby poor thing was having problems and Dr. told him it was acid reflux. When he went to another doctor, the doctor sent him by amb. to hospital again he was sent home. The new Doctor then sent him for test on tread mill machine as he knew that something was wrong with his heart. Hubby came out and said he did really good. Then doctor came out this time he was sent right to hosopital and next day was in surgrey and stent put in. It was the worst of time and the best of times as the book said. He was safe.
> If this had happen to him in the early years he would not be with me any more. God bless him and protected him.


I'm so glad God gave you a new doc who paid attention to the symptoms and hubby is still safe with you


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I think my lost hour of sleep is catching up to me. So I will bid you a dew until tomorrow. 

but must let you know I will tell you about Mama Squirrel and santa hat on cedar bear.

That will give you something to wonder about.

Blessing to all


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is another reason to love each other. We all need coaxing in the right direction. Kitty where is the righter card that we are always right?


Here it is - right is right


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here it is - right is right


Always count on you kitty. :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://yournation.org/former-secret-service-agent-issues-serious-warning-about-obama/We need to pray for his safety.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We've missed Jane's pics - here are a couple to tide us over til she gets back to us


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning all, I am here to report my success or lack of it. Did not buy the spinning wheel YET. Did eat cookies.

I can't stand doing the drop spindle. I bought a few, but now they are just pretty things to collect dust. But I know several people that love using them and don't use a wheel. 

Have not done as much spinning lately. I am in the process of redoing my basement. It is already finished, but I went down a month ago and remembered it has 12 year old carpet, and it looked like a 12 year old carpet that has turned into a bio-hazard. For 12 years it has been the gateway for the kids to in and out of the house to the lake. It is where when they have a group of friends spend the weekend they camp out. So, I have repainted the bathroom (sky blue), and repainted the main rooms (patriotic blue) and my son did the doors and I did the trim. He helped with the walls too, I did the taping and trim and he used the roller on the big spaces. So now I have to do the stair case. Which will be tricky because it is two stories and will have to wait until someone is home to hold the ladder. I have no fear of getting up there, but ladders on stair landings do not make it too safe. But when I get the taping and trim done, I bought a 12 foot paint roller so the walls will be easy. But on a time line, (which is good for me) because I ordered new carpet, and want to get all that painting done before it comes.

I have knitted a cowl out of my raspberry yarn. I made a small shawlette from some yarn I spun. I spun some yarn as a Christmas gift for a friend, Got back into felting and am finishing a Noni purse, but I really do love to knit.

hugs to all, talk later


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When I clicked on your link I got this: "Wealth Inequality Hits Record High"


I did, too, until I did a copy and paste and removed the /w. Then it brought me to the correct article.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I'd love to see a picture of the breadbox. I have one from the 20's or 30's that I found for my kitchen. I love it and use it all the time.


I love mine, too!

As soon as I get my camera back, I'll take a picture and figure out how to get it in the computer. It's time I learned these things. I left the camera at my daughter's - will get it next week.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> When you drop things now you'll be able to knit it up into something.


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wouldn't you know it. I bought the #1 needles 12" a few month's ago. Then got my yarn for socks . Then I decided I was going to try the wooly nylon in the soles so ordered it. Thought I had everything I needed now I can't find my needles. Grrr.


Oh - I feel your pain. You are not alone!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Unless they were given a lot of preferential treatment and protection, I don't think they would even last a year before they were begging to come back home
> 
> I thought Kerry was such a phony when he ran for President


Russian tyrants want no one inside their country who is tainted with 'western marxist' ideas. In the 30's and early 40's, when leftists (commies, Marxists, int'l socialists, etc..) were fleeing Hitler and going to USSR, hoping there to find refuge and safety, Stalin 'isolated' them and 'disposed' of them 'tout suite'! So much for 'utopian iving'! ;-) :thumbdown:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We've missed Jane's pics - here are a couple to tide us over til she gets back to us


So sweet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning all, I am here to report my success or lack of it. Did not buy the spinning wheel YET. Did eat cookies.
> 
> I can't stand doing the drop spindle. I bought a few, but now they are just pretty things to collect dust. But I know several people that love using them and don't use a wheel.
> 
> ...


Wow - so much accomplished! No wonder we didn't see you on here for a while. Congratulations on many jobs well done!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Yarnie - I just finished to talking to my parents and he's doing much better. Just a little blood now. Still on antibiotics for another week. God is so good - thanks all for your prayers


I am still keeping your Dad in my prayers. God is good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Wow - so much accomplished! No wonder we didn't see you on here for a while. Congratulations on many jobs well done!


Basement sounds so nice. I'll bet the blue looks pretty. What color carpet did you choose?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I am so very happy to hear that. You must be so releived. We are very good prayer warriors for each other are we not. :thumbup:


Yes, we are here for each other for that. :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Russian tyrants want no one inside their country who is tainted with 'western marxist' ideas. In the 30's and early 40's, when leftists (commies, Marxists, int'l socialists, etc..) were fleeing Hitler and going to USSR, hoping there to find refuge and safety, Stalin 'isolated' them and 'disposed' of them 'tout suite'! So much for 'utopian iving'! ;-) :thumbdown:


I just read that obama is limiting visas for Russians. Is there any limit on visas for those who slaughtered people in the Twin Towers? We seem to have a lot of them.

Story in the Atlanta paper last week - student from Georgia Tech who was terribly burned in an explosion in his apartment has died. Tech officials said he had great potential and would be sorely missed. Here's the kicker. There was evidence of gasoline, kerosene, and a Molotov cocktail found in his room. His remains are being sent home to Iran. Is something wrong with this story? An inconsistency, perhaps? What's goin' on, Georgia Tech?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're so right, CB. Enabling is what good friends do! There's a pretty wooden bread box in my kitchen that I almost didn't buy at a garage sale - until my dear friend said, "Buy it - you'll kick yourself later if you don't."
> 
> Friends. What would we do without them? (I mean - except save a little money and eat fewer cookies.)


Isn't that just what so often happens? You see something and want to buy it, but for some reason, decide not to, thinking that maybe you'll get it later. But later, it's gone!
Happens to me a lot.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I used to watch Glenn Beck. Anybody else? Remember the blackboard - he kept putting up pictures of obama's czars - communists. He quoted them, he quoted the ones obama revered. Communists. Beck was amazing in the things he predicted - he said from studying history. Smart man.


Yes, I remember GB showing Van Jones speaking to a group of leftists and telling them, that in the new world reality they (o.w/his 'commie' regime) hope to create, "if you want a friend, get a dog." Think about this statement. The horrific environment it evokes! :thumbdown: :shock: :evil:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Miracles - we look around and there they are.


Amazing aren't they? If only we would open our heart's eye, we would see many more of His miracles.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Believe me, I know what those scary close calls are like. You feel like the rug has been pulled out from under you. Boom.


Exactly!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> santa hat on cedar bear.
> 
> Starting your Christmas decorating early, Yarnie? :lol: ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When I clicked on your link I got this: "Wealth Inequality Hits Record High"


Me too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We've missed Jane's pics - here are a couple to tide us over til she gets back to us


Thanks, Kitty. Took me back to when I was still living w/my parents. Had a dog and a cat who were the BBF. When the dog died, the cat stayed by him for two days.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just read that obama is limiting visas for Russians. Is there any limit on visas for those who slaughtered people in the Twin Towers? We seem to have a lot of them.
> 
> Story in the Atlanta paper last week - student from Georgia Tech who was terribly burned in an explosion in his apartment has died. Tech officials said he had great potential and would be sorely missed. Here's the kicker. There was evidence of gasoline, kerosene, and a Molotov cocktail found in his room. His remains are being sent home to Iran. Is something wrong with this story? An inconsistency, perhaps? What's goin' on, Georgia Tech?


It's becoming more and more apparent that there is a desire on the part of this admin. to allow potential future enemies into this country. One can only wonder why. Hmm...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

And now the story of Mrs. Squirrel and Ceder Bear.

Ceder Bear sits in a sled and has a nice fluffy santa hat on his head. He is buried under about 11 inches of snow from shoulders down. The reason for this is hubby directs snow from snow blower in that direction. So he has sat in sled since Christmas,with his upper shoulders to the top of his fluffy hat. I am not about to dig him out.

Mrs. Squirrelis building a nest in a tree some where.After all it is that time of year. No I do not know where. So Mrs. Squirrel see hat and thinks oh something nice to line my nest with. She decides oh that she must have that hat. Ah but hubby sees what she is doing and scares her away. But she decides not to give up. Hubby thinks she won't come back,wrong. When not looking hat disappears. So hubby goes out the door to see if he can find hat. Yes hat is in front of garage.Mrs. Squirrel must have decided to heavy and to hard to drag across all in front of her and climb tree for soft hat. Mr. Hubby brings in hat wet and dirty down in the basement to be wash. So ends the story of Mrs. Squirrel and hat for nest.Hope she can find replacement for hat.

Hubby ask if he should put snow shovels away as we have been in the 40's for a couple of days. Told him no as you know when shovels put away what will happen. So today may get into 50's. But guess what tommorrow is going to happen low 30's and yes snow. Rest of week in low 30's and 20's. So much for spring this week.

Ten more days till spring and about 6 inchs of snow still on ground, where hubby has not snow blowed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning all, I am here to report my success or lack of it. Did not buy the spinning wheel YET. Did eat cookies.
> 
> I can't stand doing the drop spindle. I bought a few, but now they are just pretty things to collect dust. But I know several people that love using them and don't use a wheel.
> 
> ...


So tell me what are you doing in your spare time? :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We've missed Jane's pics - here are a couple to tide us over til she gets back to us


Ah that's what friends are for.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning all, I am here to report my success or lack of it. Did not buy the spinning wheel YET. Did eat cookies.
> 
> I can't stand doing the drop spindle. I bought a few, but now they are just pretty things to collect dust. But I know several people that love using them and don't use a wheel.
> 
> ...


The redecorating sounds pretty successful! Love your choice of colours, blues are my favourite. Hope you have a great day


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I just read that obama is limiting visas for Russians. Is there any limit on visas for those who slaughtered people in the Twin Towers? We seem to have a lot of them.
> 
> Story in the Atlanta paper last week - student from Georgia Tech who was terribly burned in an explosion in his apartment has died. Tech officials said he had great potential and would be sorely missed. Here's the kicker. There was evidence of gasoline, kerosene, and a Molotov cocktail found in his room. His remains are being sent home to Iran. Is something wrong with this story? An inconsistency, perhaps? What's goin' on, Georgia Tech?


Sure sounds like there is a missing link in that story! Great potential to do --What? Hope no one else was injured in his explosion and that authorities are checking into where he's been and who he's been with


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> And now the story of Mrs. Squirrel and Ceder Bear.
> 
> Ceder Bear sits in a sled and has a nice fluffy santa hat on his head. He is buried under about 11 inches of snow from shoulders down. The reason for this is hubby directs snow from snow blower in that direction. So he has sat in sled since Christmas,with his upper shoulders to the top of his fluffy hat. I am not about to dig him out.
> 
> ...


Mrs Squirrel was on a mission - are you missing part of the hat? Would have been funny to watch her trying to drag that hat along. We don't have magpies here, but back in Alberta they often stole anything bright or soft for their nests

Years ago I saw this strange creature stumbling up our driveway. It was our little female kitty trying to carry a grouse - it was so big you couldn't see her behind it. She was exhausted and just plunked herself down beside it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Mrs Squirrel was on a mission - are you missing part of the hat? Would have been funny to watch her trying to drag that hat along. We don't have magpies here, but back in Alberta they often stole anything bright or soft for their nests
> 
> Years ago I saw this strange creature stumbling up our driveway. It was our little female kitty trying to carry a grouse - it was so big you couldn't see her behind it. She was exhausted and just plunked herself down beside it.


Oh to funny poor kitty. So much work and to think she was tired and could not finish up job.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LTL your basement sound lovely bright and cheerful colors of blue.

As to spinning wheel. You work hard all of your life. Sure you did with out so children could have what they needed. Now it is your time to spend on yourself. Buy that spinning wheel. It will give you joy and know you will use it to spin beauitful yarn.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks, Kitty. Took me back to when I was still living w/my parents. Had a dog and a cat who were the BBF. When the dog died, the cat stayed by him for two days.


Oh that was love.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning all, I am here to report my success or lack of it. Did not buy the spinning wheel YET. Did eat cookies.
> 
> I can't stand doing the drop spindle. I bought a few, but now they are just pretty things to collect dust. But I know several people that love using them and don't use a wheel.
> 
> ...


Big project. I know you will be so happy when it is finished. We want to see pics. Glad you are being careful and waiting for help. Please show us pics. You work sounds lovely and we have never seen it. Only your beautiful yarn.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> And now the story of Mrs. Squirrel and Ceder Bear.
> 
> Ceder Bear sits in a sled and has a nice fluffy santa hat on his head. He is buried under about 11 inches of snow from shoulders down. The reason for this is hubby directs snow from snow blower in that direction. So he has sat in sled since Christmas,with his upper shoulders to the top of his fluffy hat. I am not about to dig him out.
> 
> ...


Squirrels and crows, some of the most intelligent creatures out there. I always thought squirrels hibernated. Oh, it is almost spring on the calendar. It just doesn't look it outside. We will snowstorm warnings up on Wed. :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> And now the story of Mrs. Squirrel and Ceder Bear.
> 
> Ceder Bear sits in a sled and has a nice fluffy santa hat on his head. He is buried under about 11 inches of snow from shoulders down. The reason for this is hubby directs snow from snow blower in that direction. So he has sat in sled since Christmas,with his upper shoulders to the top of his fluffy hat. I am not about to dig him out.
> 
> ...


So funny I can just see that squirrel and your dh fighting over the hat.    
Saturday the geese came over going North . Yard was full of Robins too. Was cold yesterday but suppose to be in 70's today. We don't have in between weather it is either hot or cold.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, I remember GB showing Van Jones speaking to a group of leftists and telling them, that in the new world reality they (o.w/his 'commie' regime) hope to create, "if you want a friend, get a dog." Think about this statement. The horrific environment it evokes! :thumbdown: :shock: :evil:


Meaning - I think - you won't be able to trust anyone. Chilling.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> And now the story of Mrs. Squirrel and Ceder Bear.
> 
> Ceder Bear sits in a sled and has a nice fluffy santa hat on his head. He is buried under about 11 inches of snow from shoulders down. The reason for this is hubby directs snow from snow blower in that direction. So he has sat in sled since Christmas,with his upper shoulders to the top of his fluffy hat. I am not about to dig him out.
> 
> ...


I LOVE your stories. Especially Mrs. Squirrel - wouldn't that make a good beginning for a children's story? Talent, yarnie!

What's with the middle of the week? Storms, snow. Every two weeks.

The soothsayer in Shakespeare's "Julius Caesar" said, "Beware the ides of March." I just checked, and that means around March 15, which is - this week! Saturday. I'm afraid you could be shoveling snow and chipping ice on Saturday. 
:shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Squirrels and crows, some of the most intelligent creatures out there. I always thought squirrels hibernated. Oh, it is almost spring on the calendar. It just doesn't look it outside. We will snowstorm warnings up on Wed. :thumbdown:


I don't know much about crows, but I know squirrels are smart. I've watched one sit and contemplate just how he/she will get to the bird feeder. And he succeeded many times before we got the upper hand. My son has had squirrels in his attic for several squirrel generations! He catches them, drives about 45 minutes to his office, and lets them go in the woods there. So - who's winning that one? Not so sure. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Meaning - I think - you won't be able to trust anyone. Chilling.


Exactly!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't know much about crows, but I know squirrels are smart. I've watched one sit and contemplate just how he/she will get to the bird feeder. And he succeeded many times before we got the upper hand. My son has had squirrels in his attic for several squirrel generations! He catches them, drives about 45 minutes to his office, and lets them go in the woods there. So - who's winning that one? Not so sure. :-D


Oh.. squirrels in the attic, not good. They can cause lot's of damage! Brother had them in his house, came through a small hole near the chimney. He had to call a pro exterminator to get rid of them. They are rodents, as bad as rats.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Oh.. squirrels in the attic, not good. They can cause lot's of damage! Brother had them in his house, came through a small hole near the chimney. He had to call a pro exterminator to get rid of them. They are rodents, as bad as rats.


They're a real pain. But I'll admit, I enjoy watching them.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LTL your basement sound lovely bright and cheerful colors of blue.
> 
> As to spinning wheel. You work hard all of your life. Sure you did with out so children could have what they needed. Now it is your time to spend on yourself. Buy that spinning wheel. It will give you joy and know you will use it to spin beauitful yarn.


shhhhh this is a secret........I already have 4 and still have not bought it. May not be as great of a deal as I first thought, but then again will have to test drive her again.

Paint update. Got the first coat on the staircase hallway. I have an 16 foot roller, and it is hilarious watching me try to dip it in the paint and get it up and down the wall. And what makes it even funnier is that it is a staircase, so a 16 foot pole is not easy.

And you can only imagine how brilliant I was today, I got my nails and toes done and then I did the painting. I even stepped on a lid too. Good grief.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> shhhhh this is a secret........I already have 4 and still have not bought it. May not be as great of a deal as I first thought, but then again will have to test drive her again.
> 
> Paint update. Got the first coat on the staircase hallway. I have an 16 foot roller, and it is hilarious watching me try to dip it in the paint and get it up and down the wall. And what makes it even funnier is that it is a staircase, so a 16 foot pole is not easy.
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It was a beautiful sunny day but big dark clouds came in late this afternoon and on the way home we had heavy rain mixed with hail. Then we got our reward with this beautiful rainbow! I just love seeing rainbows


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> shhhhh this is a secret........I already have 4 and still have not bought it. May not be as great of a deal as I first thought, but then again will have to test drive her again.
> 
> Paint update. Got the first coat on the staircase hallway. I have an 16 foot roller, and it is hilarious watching me try to dip it in the paint and get it up and down the wall. And what makes it even funnier is that it is a staircase, so a 16 foot pole is not easy.
> 
> And you can only imagine how brilliant I was today, I got my nails and toes done and then I did the painting. I even stepped on a lid too. Good grief.


Sounds like an episode from "I Love Lucy!"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was a beautiful sunny day but big dark clouds came in late this afternoon and on the way home we had heavy rain mixed with hail. Then we got our reward with this beautiful rainbow! I just love seeing rainbows


That's beautiful. You do have a lovely view.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hooray now I finally got that afghan pattern sussed I can chat. ooh it feels so good.
All weekend long and today I was so determined to tackle RT and LT and the RT purl that I concentrated on swatches. I didn`t even come in here to chat because I felt like a complete failure. And I had to take back 2 rows and it looked so uneven. Nobody could tell because the yarn was so dark. But *I* knew.
Remember last week when I asked about the left leaning and right leaning stitches inside that huge diamond pattern? It was 2 Stitch Right Cross Purl, and 2 Stitch left Cross Knit.
I substituted the 2 stitch RC purl for T2B ( slip onto cable needle, hold in back, k1, purl 1 from cable needle). The 2 stitch left cross is c2F(slip 1 onto cable needle, hold in front, k1, knit 1 from cable needle)
It was staring me in the face for so long. Now I need to edit the pattern and print out a new one.
*pumps fist in the air*


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> It was a beautiful sunny day but big dark clouds came in late this afternoon and on the way home we had heavy rain mixed with hail. Then we got our reward with this beautiful rainbow! I just love seeing rainbows


What a gorgeous pic westy. You ought to use that as your desktop wallpaper pic.
:thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was a beautiful sunny day but big dark clouds came in late this afternoon and on the way home we had heavy rain mixed with hail. Then we got our reward with this beautiful rainbow! I just love seeing rainbows


Beautiful . Love your place!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> reporting on Willow yarns: beautiful colors, really soft, wools, wool blends, cotton, cotton blends, cotton linen.
> 
> I didn't buy any since I have so much and am only able to knit for short periods at a time. I squeezed many of them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joeys! Got my catalog coming.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray now I finally got that afghan pattern sussed I can chat. ooh it feels so good.
> All weekend long and today I was so determined to tackle RT and LT and the RT purl that I concentrated on swatches. I didn`t even come in here to chat because I felt like a complete failure. And I had to take back 2 rows and it looked so uneven. Nobody could tell because the yarn was so dark. But *I* knew.
> Remember last week when I asked about the left leaning and right leaning stitches inside that huge diamond pattern? It was 2 Stitch Right Cross Purl, and 2 Stitch left Cross Knit.
> I substituted the 2 stitch RC purl for T2B ( slip onto cable needle, hold in back, k1, purl 1 from cable needle). The 2 stitch left cross is c2F(slip 1 onto cable needle, hold in front, k1, knit 1 from cable needle)
> ...


Great! Hate it when I have to struggle with a pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray now I finally got that afghan pattern sussed I can chat. ooh it feels so good.
> All weekend long and today I was so determined to tackle RT and LT and the RT purl that I concentrated on swatches. I didn`t even come in here to chat because I felt like a complete failure. And I had to take back 2 rows and it looked so uneven. Nobody could tell because the yarn was so dark. But *I* knew.
> Remember last week when I asked about the left leaning and right leaning stitches inside that huge diamond pattern? It was 2 Stitch Right Cross Purl, and 2 Stitch left Cross Knit.
> I substituted the 2 stitch RC purl for T2B ( slip onto cable needle, hold in back, k1, purl 1 from cable needle). The 2 stitch left cross is c2F(slip 1 onto cable needle, hold in front, k1, knit 1 from cable needle)
> ...


Yay Wendy! Math and design work done, now comes the knitting


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

`


west coast kitty said:


> Yay Wendy! Math and design work done, now comes the knitting


Thank you westy. It was my own fault really as I should have done a swatch before I started it. And it may take a little longer doing it this way - but at least it`s better than having to go back rows.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> reporting on Willow yarns: beautiful colors, really soft, wools, wool blends, cotton, cotton blends, cotton linen.
> 
> I didn't buy any since I have so much and am only able to knit for short periods at a time. I squeezed many of them.
> 
> ...


I have never bought yarn from them, but my dear friend has and loves their yarn. They have nice patterns too.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds like an episode from "I Love Lucy!"


That was an accurate comment.

It made me smile this morning. So much better than being nasty and proud of mocking others.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was a beautiful sunny day but big dark clouds came in late this afternoon and on the way home we had heavy rain mixed with hail. Then we got our reward with this beautiful rainbow! I just love seeing rainbows


What a gorgeous view/rainbow!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray now I finally got that afghan pattern sussed I can chat. ooh it feels so good.
> All weekend long and today I was so determined to tackle RT and LT and the RT purl that I concentrated on swatches. I didn`t even come in here to chat because I felt like a complete failure. And I had to take back 2 rows and it looked so uneven. Nobody could tell because the yarn was so dark. But *I* knew.
> Remember last week when I asked about the left leaning and right leaning stitches inside that huge diamond pattern? It was 2 Stitch Right Cross Purl, and 2 Stitch left Cross Knit.
> I substituted the 2 stitch RC purl for T2B ( slip onto cable needle, hold in back, k1, purl 1 from cable needle). The 2 stitch left cross is c2F(slip 1 onto cable needle, hold in front, k1, knit 1 from cable needle)
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great! Hate it when I have to struggle with a pattern. :thumbup:


Thanks Bumpy. Only a true lover of knitting like you all could understand my torment.
Yayy it`s a real spring day today with temps in the high 60`s and sunny. Perfect day to hang out laundry. I`m making the most of it today as it`s supposed to drop back down to the mid 20s by Thursday.

:thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> reporting on Willow yarns: beautiful colors, really soft, wools, wool blends, cotton, cotton blends, cotton linen.
> 
> I didn't buy any since I have so much and am only able to knit for short periods at a time. I squeezed many of them.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Joey. I am going to order yarn from Willow. What I saw in the catalog looked very nice and I know silk/merino fingering yarn is going to be very soft. The Gosling yarn attracts me also. Thanks again. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> That was an accurate comment.
> 
> It made me smile this morning. So much better than being nasty and proud of mocking others.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=687056648016490&set=a.152219938166833.40496.133279166727577&type=1&theater So true.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=687056648016490&set=a.152219938166833.40496.133279166727577&type=1&theater So true.


Bullying others! Another name for liberalism.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was a beautiful sunny day but big dark clouds came in late this afternoon and on the way home we had heavy rain mixed with hail. Then we got our reward with this beautiful rainbow! I just love seeing rainbows


Absolutely postcard perfect picture! You truly live in paradise, Kitty. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds like an episode from "I Love Lucy!"


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great! Hate it when I have to struggle with a pattern. :thumbup:


Yes..., but what a glorious feeling when you finally figure it out! Great Job, Wendy! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Bumpy. Only a true lover of knitting like you all could understand my torment.
> Yayy it`s a real spring day today with temps in the high 60`s and sunny. Perfect day to hang out laundry. I`m making the most of it today as it`s supposed to drop back down to the mid 20s by Thursday.
> 
> :thumbup:


Get ready for another snowstorm tomorrow, Wendy. We'll get it also along with dropping temps. Got my fingers crossed so your pipes don't freeze. BTW- did you get your washer fixed?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK our picture reminds me there is always a rainbow after the storm.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Bullying others! Another name for liberalism.


Sounds about right nothing is off limits to them if they can't get you one way name calling becomes the way.

I have had one in my family attack now and that is it for me.

When they say family is off limits they mean only theirs.

One word women, thinks she can say what she wants in and has nothing to say that is worth her post. I mean really does not have any thing to put forth of why she thinks as she does. but one sentence, and :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :? :? :? :? :? :?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sounds about right nothing is off limits to them if they can't get you one way name calling becomes the way.
> 
> I have had one in my family attack now and that is it for me.
> 
> ...


I agree, Yarnie.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=687056648016490&set=a.152219938166833.40496.133279166727577&type=1&theater So true.


Country, that gives 5 year olds a bad name 
Or maybe they are talking about AOW with the maturity of 5 year olds


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Get ready for another snowstorm tomorrow, Wendy. We'll get it also along with dropping temps. Got my fingers crossed so your pipes don't freeze. BTW- did you get your washer fixed?


My area is under a weather watch. I cleaned chickens/ducks and goose house yesterday, unplugged heat lamps and opened their windows and doors to their outside yard, will be locking them down again this evening after watching what may happen here. Hope all is well with everyone. I need to go to work for a few hours, talk later.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Bullying others! Another name for liberalism.


Yes!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Get ready for another snowstorm tomorrow, Wendy. We'll get it also along with dropping temps. Got my fingers crossed so your pipes don't freeze. BTW- did you get your washer fixed?


Lots of snow coming!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=687056648016490&set=a.152219938166833.40496.133279166727577&type=1&theater So true.


Yep....and this too


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Bullying others! Another name for liberalism.


They practice Distraction from the Destruction, 
But you can't cover up fundamental change.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> They practice Distraction from the Destruction,
> But you can't cover up fundamental change.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> My area is under a weather watch. I cleaned chickens/ducks and goose house yesterday, unplugged heat lamps and opened their windows and doors to their outside yard, will be locking them down again this evening after watching what may happen here. Hope all is well with everyone. I need to go to work for a few hours, talk later.


Welcome back, Gali. Haven't hear from you in a few.
We're east of you Gali and we're under a snow-storm warning from 2 am Wed. to 2 am Thurs. Blowing winds and snow=blizzard conditions. Always happens around St. Pat's Day. This weather is supposed to go down as far south as you, Wendy Bee. Take care.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> They practice Distraction from the Destruction,
> But you can't cover up fundamental change.


Distracting us from their on-going destruction of our nation is the way they survive and win elections. Were the people of this country to see their true intentions, the libs wouldn't last a minute in politics. When they have nothing to lose, the show us their true 'colors'.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Get ready for another snowstorm tomorrow, Wendy. We'll get it also along with dropping temps. Got my fingers crossed so your pipes don't freeze. BTW- did you get your washer fixed?


I think the snow bypasses up this time Jokim...fingers crossed. On Thursday we have a high of 29F and very windy, so I`m making the most of this glorious weather while I can.
No we still haven`t gotten our washer fixed yet. Hubby has taken our sheets and towels over to our sons to wash. I`ve been hand washing clothes every morning and hanging them outside to dry. Usually by 7pm I have to put some in the dryer as they are still damp. 
Hubby had another look at the washer last night. Water leaked all over the floor, so I had to use nearly all our towels and all my tea towels in my kitchen drawer to mop up the water. I`ve washed some, and hubby took the rest to our sons house. I hope he comes back soon - need to hang them out.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I think the snow bypasses up this time Jokim...fingers crossed. On Thursday we have a high of 29F and very windy, so I`m making the most of this glorious weather while I can.
> No we still haven`t gotten our washer fixed yet. Hubby has taken our sheets and towels over to our sons to wash. I`ve been hand washing clothes every morning and hanging them outside to dry. Usually by 7pm I have to put some in the dryer as they are still damp.
> Hubby had another look at the washer last night. Water leaked all over the floor, so I had to use nearly all our towels and all my tea towels in my kitchen drawer to mop up the water. I`ve washed some, and hubby took the rest to our sons house. I hope he comes back soon - need to hang them out.


My heart goes out to you, Wendy. :|


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> My heart goes out to you, Wendy. :|


I really don`t mind Jokim - it won`t be forever. I`m thankful spring is nearly here. My hands are a little sore from being in water so much and the detergents, but hand cream soothes them.
The adrenalin from sussing out that knitting pattern is still coursing through my veins, that`s probably why I don`t mind too much.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=687056648016490&set=a.152219938166833.40496.133279166727577&type=1&theater So true.


 :thumbup: and the end objective is "give me your pay cheque and we'll give you what we think you need"

ps - how is your mom CB?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK our picture reminds me there is always a rainbow after the storm.


Yarnie - you've reached another milestone - 17,000 posts!! No wonder you are the first class journalist and editor of the Righter's Village News.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Sounds about right nothing is off limits to them if they can't get you one way name calling becomes the way.
> 
> I have had one in my family attack now and that is it for me.
> 
> ...


That's because anything more than a couple of words and a bunch of smiles would put way too much stress on her little remaining brain power.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Bumpy. Only a true lover of knitting like you all could understand my torment.
> Yayy it`s a real spring day today with temps in the high 60`s and sunny. Perfect day to hang out laundry. I`m making the most of it today as it`s supposed to drop back down to the mid 20s by Thursday.
> 
> :thumbup:


Same weather here, Wendy. Today is glorious! But don't put the sweaters away. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Yep....and this too


So funny!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My heart goes out to you, Wendy. :|


Same here, Wendy. We used to have a place here that sold parts for Whirlpool. I wish you had one there. You did say it's a Whirlpool, didn't you?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - you've reached another milestone - 17,000 posts!! No wonder you are the first class journalist and editor of the Righter's Village News.


Congratulations, Yarnie! Thanks for pointing that out, WCK. The golden keyboard is beeeeee-uu-tiful!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Found this on facebook today. Sweet!
> 
> http://www.reshareworthy.com/lara-glozou-child-conductor/


she sure a little cutie


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Same here, Wendy. We used to have a place here that sold parts for Whirlpool. I wish you had one there. You did say it's a Whirlpool, didn't you?


Thanks for thinking of me bon. Yes it`s a Whirlpool...a Whirlpool Cabrio. I`ll never buy another one. We have only had this washer since 2010.
I did some research on it last night, and apparently this particular washer has had more complaints than any other washer. I`ll make sure to do research before I buy my next washer


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - you've reached another milestone - 17,000 posts!! No wonder you are the first class journalist and editor of the Righter's Village News.


Many congratulations Yarnie on such a magnificent milestone.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I really don`t mind Jokim - it won`t be forever. I`m thankful spring is nearly here. My hands are a little sore from being in water so much and the detergents, but hand cream soothes them.
> The adrenalin from sussing out that knitting pattern is still coursing through my veins, that`s probably why I don`t mind too much.


That's the spirit, Wendy. Keep on going forward, don't let these thing slow you down. Just make sure you have a supply of good hand cream. Cold can really chap your hands. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - you've reached another milestone - 17,000 posts!! No wonder you are the first class journalist and editor of the Righter's Village News.


Congrats! Yarnie! That's quite an impressive keyboard. Wonder what it would be worth if it were real gold...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

OHHHHHHH!http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=452159128248254&set=a.226861490778020.57363.226821494115353&type=1&theater


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> OHHHHHHH!http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=452159128248254&set=a.226861490778020.57363.226821494115353&type=1&theater


This is a good one. She is terrible. She's "flying high" on our tax payer monies.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> she sure a little cutie


I LOve that!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sounds about right nothing is off limits to them if they can't get you one way name calling becomes the way.
> 
> I have had one in my family attack now and that is it for me.
> 
> ...


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :!: :!: :!: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: and the end objective is "give me your pay cheque and we'll give you what we think you need"
> 
> ps - how is your mom CB?


My mother has Diverticulitis. She will have to start watching her diet better. 
My sister got her test back Friday. She has to have surgery next 2 Monday's. She has skin cancer from the tanning beds and sun tanning. She has Basal cell and Squamous. She asked me to ask all of you to pray for her. God healed her of breast cancer 15 years ago. I told her about all of you and how we pray for each other. She is very upset right now. I will be the one going with her to surgery in Little Rock. Thanks for asking Kitty.
How is your Dad doing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Country, that gives 5 year olds a bad name
> Or maybe they are talking about AOW with the maturity of 5 year olds


Yes that is it. :roll: :shock:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother has Diverticulitis. She will have to start watching her diet better.
> My sister got her test back Friday. She has to have surgery next 2 Monday's. She has skin cancer from the tanning beds and sun tanning. She has Basal cell and Squamous. She asked me to ask all of you to pray for her. God healed her of breast cancer 15 years ago. I told her about all of you and how we pray for each other. She is very upset right now. I will be the one going with her to surgery in Little Rock. Thanks for asking Kitty.
> How is your Dad doing?


Oh Bumpy I am sorry to hear this. My love, hugs and prayers go to your sister, her family, and of course you too. ♥♥

I had diverticulitis last year, and I`ve never been in so much pain before or since. I can truly sympathise with her. With diet her symptoms should lessen. I have never eaten popcorn since.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother has Diverticulitis. She will have to start watching her diet better.
> My sister got her test back Friday. She has to have surgery next 2 Monday's. She has skin cancer from the tanning beds and sun tanning. She has Basal cell and Squamous. She asked me to ask all of you to pray for her. God healed her of breast cancer 15 years ago. I told her about all of you and how we pray for each other. She is very upset right now. I will be the one going with her to surgery in Little Rock. Thanks for asking Kitty.
> How is your Dad doing?


Prayers for both your mom and sister; so very sorry about their health. Yarnie said we were prayer warriors and it is so reassuring that we can support each other in prayer.

My mom also had diverticulitis a few years ago - she always did eat a lot of veggies but really cut back on processed meats and high carb foods. Scary for your sister to deal with cancer cells again but my middle brother and dh have both had several surgeries for basal cell lesions with good results. I'm glad they have you to help them through it.

Dad is doing much better - still on meds for the rest of the week. But he won't see his urologist until Apr 17!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Oh Bumpy I am sorry to hear this. My love, hugs and prayers go to your sister, her family, and of course you too. ♥♥
> 
> I had diverticulitis last year, and I`ve never been in so much pain before or since. I can truly sympathise with her. With diet her symptoms should lessen. I have never eaten popcorn since.


Glad that you've come through it ok Wendy,


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother has Diverticulitis. She will have to start watching her diet better.
> My sister got her test back Friday. She has to have surgery next 2 Monday's. She has skin cancer from the tanning beds and sun tanning. She has Basal cell and Squamous. She asked me to ask all of you to pray for her. God healed her of breast cancer 15 years ago. I told her about all of you and how we pray for each other. She is very upset right now. I will be the one going with her to surgery in Little Rock. Thanks for asking Kitty.
> How is your Dad doing?


CB, my prayers are with your family. Safe travels when you're on the road and I pray that her surgery is a success.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Prayers for both your mom and sister; so very sorry about their health. Yarnie said we were prayer warriors and it is so reassuring that we can support each other in prayer.
> 
> My mom also had diverticulitis a few years ago - she always did eat a lot of veggies but really cut back on processed meats and high carb foods. Scary for your sister to deal with cancer cells again but my middle brother and dh have both had several surgeries for basal cell lesions with good results. I'm glad they have you to help them through it.
> 
> Dad is doing much better - still on meds for the rest of the week. But he won't see his urologist until Apr 17!


Thanks Kitty. I think we have the heart for prayer warrior. We have all been thru enough we know what it is to hurt. 
My mother also had the basal cell cancer a few years ago. She had the surgery between her eyes and they got it all. My sister was a widow at 37. She and I are close even if she is 10 years younger than me. She was there for me when my dh had his accident and I was there for her when her dh died at 41. We know each other and what helps. She always wants me with her and my mother gets upset because she doesn't want her. 
That seems like a long time for your Dad to wait. Maybe the meds will help but I know the prayers will work even better. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Thumper, Kitty and Wendy.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother has Diverticulitis. She will have to start watching her diet better.
> My sister got her test back Friday. She has to have surgery next 2 Monday's. She has skin cancer from the tanning beds and sun tanning. She has Basal cell and Squamous. She asked me to ask all of you to pray for her. God healed her of breast cancer 15 years ago. I told her about all of you and how we pray for each other. She is very upset right now. I will be the one going with her to surgery in Little Rock. Thanks for asking Kitty.
> How is your Dad doing?


Will include your sister in my daily prayers, CB.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother has Diverticulitis. She will have to start watching her diet better.
> My sister got her test back Friday. She has to have surgery next 2 Monday's. She has skin cancer from the tanning beds and sun tanning. She has Basal cell and Squamous. She asked me to ask all of you to pray for her. God healed her of breast cancer 15 years ago. I told her about all of you and how we pray for each other. She is very upset right now. I will be the one going with her to surgery in Little Rock. Thanks for asking Kitty.
> How is your Dad doing?


Yes, your mom's diet will change and she will have to watch what she eats very carefully. Safe travel to you when you take your sister to L.R. for surgery.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

For all you cat lovers...
http://www.buzzfeed.com/matthewgustafson/things-cats-do-that-would-be-creepy-if-you-did-them


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother has Diverticulitis. She will have to start watching her diet better.
> My sister got her test back Friday. She has to have surgery next 2 Monday's. She has skin cancer from the tanning beds and sun tanning. She has Basal cell and Squamous. She asked me to ask all of you to pray for her. God healed her of breast cancer 15 years ago. I told her about all of you and how we pray for each other. She is very upset right now. I will be the one going with her to surgery in Little Rock. Thanks for asking Kitty.
> How is your Dad doing?


I am so sorry to hear this. Of course I will be praying. Please keep us informed. She is lucky to have you.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Welcome back, Gali. Haven't hear from you in a few.
> We're east of you Gali and we're under a snow-storm warning from 2 am Wed. to 2 am Thurs. Blowing winds and snow=blizzard conditions. Always happens around St. Pat's Day. This weather is supposed to go down as far south as you, Wendy Bee. Take care.


I live south of you. Expecting bad weather tomorrow. I have been doing Spring housecleaning for a few days. Even if it snows, my house is ready now for Spring. We have had some really Spring-like days. I finally finished the baby blanket I was working on. Planning on making a bear baby hat in blue and white next. We leave for California in about 3 weeks. Baby is due April 3. Big baby. Expecting 8 1/2 lbs. at least.

Boy, the nasties on the Paula Dean thread are really over the top. I like new topics, but when they get really aggressive, it isn't worth my time. I posted on the Aggressive People thread for awhile, but when Damemary showed up, the others left, I think.

The Libs ideology is formed, and their minds are warped. They like to race bait, and I find that so distasteful that I don't engage. Their world view is on the downturn, and the only members who can tolerate their nastiness is themselves. Most nice people are really turned off by the Libs. What a bunch of losers!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Many congratulations Yarnie on such a magnificent milestone.


Wow! Yarnie. That is impressive.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Kitty. I think we have the heart for prayer warrior. We have all been thru enough we know what it is to hurt.
> My mother also had the basal cell cancer a few years ago. She had the surgery between her eyes and they got it all. My sister was a widow at 37. She and I are close even if she is 10 years younger than me. She was there for me when my dh had his accident and I was there for her when her dh died at 41. We know each other and what helps. She always wants me with her and my mother gets upset because she doesn't want her.
> That seems like a long time for your Dad to wait. Maybe the meds will help but I know the prayers will work even better. :-D


I remember you talking about your bil's death at such a young age before. Your sister has had to deal with a lot of heartache but I'm glad you were there for each other. Sometimes siblings just have that share connection. We are a close family on my side but my youngest brother and I have a special connection too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> For all you cat lovers...
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/matthewgustafson/things-cats-do-that-would-be-creepy-if-you-did-them


That was too funny - thanks Thumper


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I live south of you. Expecting bad weather tomorrow. I have been doing Spring housecleaning for a few days. Even if it snows, my house is ready now for Spring. We have had some really Spring-like days. I finally finished the baby blanket I was working on. Planning on making a bear baby hat in blue and white next. We leave for California in about 3 weeks. Baby is due April 3. Big baby. Expecting 8 1/2 lbs. at least.
> 
> Boy, the nasties on the Paula Dean thread are really over the top. I like new topics, but when they get really aggressive, it isn't worth my time. I posted on the Aggressive People thread for awhile, but when Damemary showed up, the others left, I think.
> 
> The Libs ideology is formed, and their minds are warped. They like to race bait, and I find that so distasteful that I don't engage. Their world view is on the downturn, and the only members who can tolerate their nastiness is themselves. Most nice people are really turned off by the Libs. What a bunch of losers!


Nice to see you KC; times gone by so quickly your new little (?) grandson will be here before you know it. Hope you can post a photo of the finished quilt and the hat sounds cute too.

I think you're right - there is only so much that can be tolerated and then you need to get away from all that negative energy


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I wish I was allowed to eat popcorn, because I would be stocking up on it right now.
Paging Darrel Issa, paging Darrel Issa
http://www.wnd.com/2014/03/heat-turned-up-on-obamas-irs-minion/
:mrgreen:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks for thinking of me bon. Yes it`s a Whirlpool...a Whirlpool Cabrio. I`ll never buy another one. We have only had this washer since 2010.
> I did some research on it last night, and apparently this particular washer has had more complaints than any other washer. I`ll make sure to do research before I buy my next washer


That's so frustrating. We've had a few things like that, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother has Diverticulitis. She will have to start watching her diet better.
> My sister got her test back Friday. She has to have surgery next 2 Monday's. She has skin cancer from the tanning beds and sun tanning. She has Basal cell and Squamous. She asked me to ask all of you to pray for her. God healed her of breast cancer 15 years ago. I told her about all of you and how we pray for each other. She is very upset right now. I will be the one going with her to surgery in Little Rock. Thanks for asking Kitty.
> How is your Dad doing?


I'm sorry about your sister. It is upsetting. The good thing is that the outcomes are usually good I've had pre-cancerous spots on my face and a basal cell cancer on my arm. The surgery wasn't bad. It's so nice you can be with her, CB.

I'll pray for her and hope she has an easy time of it.

She may want to go back for regular check-ups after this so they catch it when it's pre-cancerous - then they just freeze it - easy. That's what I do. Prayers right now for her.

I'm glad your mother has found the answer to her problem. Any bleeding that's unusual is scary. My mother and a close friend had diverticulitis, but it wasn't bad. I hope your mother doesn't have any more trouble with it.

So nice that you and your sister are so close. My sister is ten years younger than I am, too! The older we get, the less difference it makes. Mine is 700 miles away, though, so we seldom see each other.

I hope all your family is feeling better soon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Prayers for both your mom and sister; so very sorry about their health. Yarnie said we were prayer warriors and it is so reassuring that we can support each other in prayer.
> 
> My mom also had diverticulitis a few years ago - she always did eat a lot of veggies but really cut back on processed meats and high carb foods. Scary for your sister to deal with cancer cells again but my middle brother and dh have both had several surgeries for basal cell lesions with good results. I'm glad they have you to help them through it.
> 
> Dad is doing much better - still on meds for the rest of the week. But he won't see his urologist until Apr 17!


WCK, does your dad have to wait until April 17 for test results? It sounds like he's doing well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> For all you cat lovers...
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/matthewgustafson/things-cats-do-that-would-be-creepy-if-you-did-them


Very very funny!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I wish I was allowed to eat popcorn, because I would be stocking up on it right now.
> Paging Darrel Issa, paging Darrel Issa
> http://www.wnd.com/2014/03/heat-turned-up-on-obamas-irs-minion/
> :mrgreen:


 :XD: We have supported ACLJ for awhile. They really fight for what is right. First saw him on 700 Club years ago. 
I will be so happy with the minions are caught!
So you still can't eat popcorn? I love popcorn. Poor you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for praying for my sister. She will be happy to know you are praying for her. Love y'all!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother has Diverticuliitis. She will have to start watching her diet better.
> My sister got her test back Friday. She has to have surgery next 2 Monday's. She has skin cancer from the tanning beds and sun tanning. She has Basal cell and Squamous. She asked me to ask all of you to pray for her. God healed her of breast cancer 15 years ago. I told her about all of you and how we pray for each other. She is very upset right now. I will be the one going with her to surgery in Little Rock. Thanks for asking Kitty.
> How is your Dad doing?


I will be praying for both your mother and sister and WCK's Dad. My Dad had diverticulosis for at least 30 tests. I remember that salads caused problems for him as well as popcorn. He was just careful to avoid those things and did very well. I know that you will feel better when she feels better. The basal vs squamous cell carcinomas are difficult. My MIL had a few basal carcinomas removed and one squamous. She has a good dermatologist and no further problems , but I think the word carcinoma is scary to all of us. My prayers go to both for quick healing. The Lord is merciful, and heals us when prayers are sent. I'm sending mine for your loved ones and WCK's Dad too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm sorry about your sister. It is upsetting. The good thing is that the outcomes are usually good I've had pre-cancerous spots on my face and a basal cell cancer on my arm. The surgery wasn't bad. It's so nice you can be with her, CB.
> 
> I'll pray for her and hope she has an easy time of it.
> 
> ...


I'm glad yours were found early Bonnie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> WCK, does your dad have to wait until April 17 for test results? It sounds like he's doing well.


Unfortunately he had to go back on the catheter today, hope to know more about what happens next in a day or 2. Very frustrating! He's scheduled to see his family doc on Fri and should get some results then but any further follow up has to wait until he's seen the specialist. Long wait times are the norm here :-(


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I will be praying for both your mother and sister and WCK's Dad. My Dad had diverticulosis for at least 30 tests. I remember that salads caused problems for him as well as popcorn. He was just careful to avoid those things and did very well. I know that you will feel better when she feels better. The basal vs squamous cell carcinomas are difficult. My MIL had a few basal carcinomas removed and one squamous. She has a good dermatologist and no further problems , but I think the word carcinoma is scary to all of us. My prayers go to both for quick healing. The Lord is merciful, and heals us when prayers are sent. I'm sending mine for your loved ones and WCK's Dad too.


Thanks KC. Are you almost ready for your new grandson?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :XD: We have supported ACLJ for awhile. They really fight for what is right. First saw him on 700 Club years ago.
> I will be so happy with the minions are caught!
> So you still can't eat popcorn? I love popcorn. Poor you!


Maybe this could be the floodgate to finding out more about this 'transparent' administration. Fast and Furious, NSA, Benghazi.....................


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad yours were found early Bonnie.


double post :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad yours were found early Bonnie.


Thanks, WCK. That's so nice of you. I appreciate it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Unfortunately he had to go back on the catheter today, hope to know more about what happens next in a day or 2. Very frustrating! He's scheduled to see his family doc on Fri and should get some results then but any further follow up has to wait until he's seen the specialist. Long wait times are the norm here :-(


I'm sorry about that. I hope it's only for a short time. I'm praying he'll get good results soon. The waiting is so hard.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I live south of you. Expecting bad weather tomorrow. I have been doing Spring housecleaning for a few days. Even if it snows, my house is ready now for Spring. We have had some really Spring-like days. I finally finished the baby blanket I was working on. Planning on making a bear baby hat in blue and white next. We leave for California in about 3 weeks. Baby is due April 3. Big baby. Expecting 8 1/2 lbs. at least.
> 
> Boy, the nasties on the Paula Dean thread are really over the top. I like new topics, but when they get really aggressive, it isn't worth my time. I posted on the Aggressive People thread for awhile, but when Damemary showed up, the others left, I think.
> 
> The Libs ideology is formed, and their minds are warped. They like to race bait, and I find that so distasteful that I don't engage. Their world view is on the downturn, and the only members who can tolerate their nastiness is themselves. Most nice people are really turned off by the Libs. What a bunch of losers!


Great that you are getting along with your spring cleaning. I still have to start mine, it's still winter.  Re the libs, I've reached the same point in my life: not worth wasting my time with their insane and inane arguments. Better things to do with my time and more productive. :thumbup: :-D
Enjoy your time in CA with your new grandchild. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Maybe this could be the floodgate to finding out more about this 'transparent' administration. Fast and Furious, NSA, Benghazi.....................


Perhaps, but they have many on their side helping to cover this whole 'transparency' up. Let's face it, if the people of this country were to see what the left is really like, they would drive them out of power in a flash! The left cannot afford to have their true agenda come out in the open. :thumbdown:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

KC, so exciting about this sweet baby who will be here soon. April's a nice time - lots of nice weather ahead to take the baby outside. This is your first grandchild, isn't it? (Please forgive me if I have that wrong. The old memory - too much in there.) It's the joy of a lifetime! I'm happy for you - looking forward to hearing about the arrival.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB in my thoughts and prayers.

WCK hope every thing tures out for your Dad, and praying for him.


Must learn to keep my big post shut. 

Oh KC new grands are so special. Have a safe trip.

Sorry for all done south of here. Less then an inch of snow, and sunny right now. Will have strong winds thogh. We are on the tip of bad weather.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Unfortunately he had to go back on the catheter today, hope to know more about what happens next in a day or 2. Very frustrating! He's scheduled to see his family doc on Fri and should get some results then but any further follow up has to wait until he's seen the specialist. Long wait times are the norm here :-(


Maybe the family doc can tell if the infection has cleared up. Bless him those catheters are a nuisance and sometime painful. When will they find out if he had a tumor?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Great that you are getting along with your spring cleaning. I still have to start mine, it's still winter.  Re the libs, I've reached the same point in my life: not worth wasting my time with their insane and inane arguments. Better things to do with my time and more productive. :thumbup: :-D
> Enjoy your time in CA with your new grandchild. :thumbup:


I guess we are winding down winter here but you never know. 
KC you have a lot to look forward too. I forgot how many grands to you have? Is your daughter making it ok being the last month?
I agree Jokim libs are not in my life. I have shaken the dust off my feet with all of their different personalities and their stupidity.
Not worth the time to try to show them the truth. Let the dead bury the dead. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I started a sock last nite. It is on the 12" circular# 1. Sock yarn was so thin and navy blue couldn't see or work with the thin yarn. I doubled the yarn and decided after about an inch I didn't like the pattern. So will try again tonight so I will have something to do while in the waiting room visits I have coming up. Can't just sit there.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow Bumpy. I am in so much awe of you and others who can knit socks. I`d love to learn one day. It`s the thought of casting on in the round that flummoxes me. I tried it once - ugh!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> WCK hope every thing tures out for your Dad, and praying for him.
> 
> ...


A vicious blizzard is raging here in WNY state. :-(


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow Bumpy. I am in so much awe of you and others who can knit socks. I`d love to learn one day. It`s the thought of casting on in the round that flummoxes me. I tried it once - ugh!


Don't be in awe of me. I have made thick socks but not thin this is my first with sock yarn. Try the casting on a straight then change to dpn or circular.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I guess we are winding down winter here but you never know.
> KC you have a lot to look forward too. I forgot how many grands to you have? Is your daughter making it ok being the last month?
> I agree Jokim libs are not in my life. I have shaken the dust off my feet with all of their different personalities and their stupidity.
> Not worth the time to try to show them the truth. Let the dead bury the dead. :-o


Amen, CB! :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> A vicious blizzard is raging here in WNY state. :-(


Same here!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I started a sock last nite. It is on the 12" circular# 1. Sock yarn was so thin and navy blue couldn't see or work with the thin yarn. I doubled the yarn and decided after about an inch I didn't like the pattern. So will try again tonight so I will have something to do while in the waiting room visits I have coming up. Can't just sit there.


Would a lighter color yarn be better for knitting during room visits, as the lighting may not be the best. At home you can focus the light on your knitting, but not necessarily so in a hosp. room. :? Just a thought.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Same here!


I find that there is something beautiful and haunting about inclement weather. Especially when watching it through a huge picture window looking out into the park. It's just me and my MIL, sitting and watching the snow swirl and blow around, a cup of hot coffee in our hands.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Would a lighter color yarn be better for knitting during room visits, as the lighting may not be the best. At home you can focus the light on your knitting, but not necessarily so in a hosp. room. :? Just a thought.


Probably but don't have a lys here to buy more before the appointments. Dh's appointment is tomorrow. I don't think I will wear the headlight to the dr. May get some funny looks. I am hard headed will still try with the navy. :shock: :-o :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't be in awe of me. I have made thick socks but not thin this is my first with sock yarn. Try the casting on a straight then change to dpn or circular.


Sounds like a solution to Wendy's issue, esp. if you knit a couple or rows first before joining. Go for it, Wendy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I find that there is something beautiful and haunting about inclement weather. Especially when watching it through a huge picture window looking out into the park. It's just me and my MIL, sitting and watching the snow swirl and blow around, a cup of hot coffee in our hands.


Sounds cosy. I would have cabin fever. But very good knitting weather.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Probably but don't have a lys here to buy more before the appointments. Dh's appointment is tomorrow. I don't think I will wear the headlight to the dr. May get some funny looks. I am hard headed will still try with the navy. :shock: :-o :-D


 :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :thumbup:
That's a funny mental image your post evoked.
I just thought of something that would help, maybe. Lighted needles. Have you seen them? I have, but I don't recall seeing them in very small sizes. I bought a pair (because I had a 50%off coupon) but have never knitted with them. Have any of you ever knitted with lighted needles?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow Bumpy. I am in so much awe of you and others who can knit socks. I`d love to learn one day. It`s the thought of casting on in the round that flummoxes me. I tried it once - ugh!


C'mon, Wendy! Someone, like you, that had the patience to figure out that pattern you had been working on and the lowly sock has you flummoxed?! I don't believe that for a minute.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :thumbup:
> That's a funny mental image your post evoked.
> I just thought of something that would help, maybe. Lighted needles. Have you seen them? I have, but I don't recall seeing them in very small sizes. I bought a pair (because I had a 50%off coupon) but have never knitted with them. Have any of you ever knitted with lighted needles?


I already get laughs at me for wearing 2 different flip flops , tags on my sweaters. One time I went with my sister shopping in Memphis. We had gone thru one of the big malls. We were leaving and my sister fell on a display bed laughing . I didn't know what in the world she was laughing at. It was just a few months since her Dh had died. She was pointing at my white shorts. I had an ink pen in my crochet purse and it had written about a 1000 marks on my pants. So I try , really try not to bring attention to myself on purpose. :roll: :shock: :lol:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> C'mon, Wendy! Someone, like you, that had the patience to figure out that pattern you had been working on and the lowly sock has you flummoxed?! I don't believe that for a minute.


Oh yes Thumpy...a lowly sock lol. It won`t get the better of me I promise you. I am determined to learn one day.
And I`m going to start knitting hats on the round and going on from there once i`ve mastered the hats. I`ve watched countless YouTube videos about it. The concept seems pretty straightforward. I just got to get my butt into gear.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Would a lighter color yarn be better for knitting during room visits, as the lighting may not be the best. At home you can focus the light on your knitting, but not necessarily so in a hosp. room. :? Just a thought.


That's a very good idea!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I find that there is something beautiful and haunting about inclement weather. Especially when watching it through a huge picture window looking out into the park. It's just me and my MIL, sitting and watching the snow swirl and blow around, a cup of hot coffee in our hands.


Yes, it does feel that way. You sound cozy. We are. We could get over 22 inches.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I started a sock last nite. It is on the 12" circular# 1. Sock yarn was so thin and navy blue couldn't see or work with the thin yarn. I doubled the yarn and decided after about an inch I didn't like the pattern. So will try again tonight so I will have something to do while in the waiting room visits I have coming up. Can't just sit there.


That's when I started knitting - waiting in the hospital. Otherwise, you will go crazy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow Bumpy. I am in so much awe of you and others who can knit socks. I`d love to learn one day. It`s the thought of casting on in the round that flummoxes me. I tried it once - ugh!


I feel the same way, WendyBee - want to do socks. BUT - I had the same experience - tried to cast on with circular needles - got as far a having 4 stitches on each needle and put them away. All the cables flowing around - I don't think I'll be able to handle that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> A vicious blizzard is raging here in WNY state. :-(


Uh-oh. Time for hot chocolate! I hope you don't have to go out in it. We're getting high winds later today. They're just starting. Time to cozy down.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't be in awe of me. I have made thick socks but not thin this is my first with sock yarn. Try the casting on a straight then change to dpn or circular.


Thanks, CB - for the good advice from the voice of experience. I really need to spend more time on my knitting.


----------



## frank jhon (Mar 12, 2014)

Yup u r ri8..!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Same here!


Same advice - hot chocolate - and popcorn! They always go well together. And a movie. Preferably starring Richard Gere.

Oh - this is advice for YOU, not me. Preferably starring your favorite actor/actress.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I find that there is something beautiful and haunting about inclement weather. Especially when watching it through a huge picture window looking out into the park. It's just me and my MIL, sitting and watching the snow swirl and blow around, a cup of hot coffee in our hands.


I love it, too! My mother did, and it rubbed off on me. We love storms, snow, wind. Enjoy!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Same advice - hot chocolate - and popcorn! They always go well together. And a movie. Preferably starring Richard Gere.
> 
> Oh - this is advice for YOU, not me. Preferably starring your favorite actor/actress.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, it does feel that way. You sound cozy. We are. We could get over 22 inches.


12-18" here, but, with 50 mph wind gusts, snow banks get to be pretty high and visibility nil. :-( 
Good thing DS has a truck with a plow attachment to plow our driveway. Everything, incl. shopping malls, is closed.
4 degrees tonight and in high in the teens tomorrow.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Uh-oh. Time for hot chocolate! I hope you don't have to go out in it. We're getting high winds later today. They're just starting. Time to cozy down.


Rushed out to the store at 7:30 am this morning to buy what I needed for supper and am staying put! Except I need to shovel the front stairs for the mailman. Love to stay in when it's this bad.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> KC, so exciting about this sweet baby who will be here soon. April's a nice time - lots of nice weather ahead to take the baby outside. This is your first grandchild, isn't it? (Please forgive me if I have that wrong. The old memory - too much in there.) It's the joy of a lifetime! I'm happy for you - looking forward to hearing about the arrival.


Actually, this is my fourth grandchild. My oldest will be 17 soon. I have two granddaughters, 12 and 8. It's just been a long times since DH and I have had a new one, and we never even imagined our youngest would marry. Once she made up her mind, however, she got down to business. Biological clock ticking probably. I was working when my other grandchildren were born, and didn't have time to knit and sew baby clothes. I'm enjoying doing that this time, but I keep telling DH that we are a little old for having new grandchildren and getting up for night feedings, etc.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Rushed out to the store at 7:30 am this morning to buy what I needed for supper and am staying put! Except I need to shovel the front stairs for the mailman. Love to stay in when it's this bad.


I didn't realize it was going to be that bad. Sounds like the dead of winter!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Actually, this is my fourth grandchild. My oldest will be 17 soon. I have two granddaughters, 12 and 8. It's just been a long times since DH and I have had a new one, and we never even imagined our youngest would marry. Once she made up her mind, however, she got down to business. Biological clock ticking probably. I was working when my other grandchildren were born, and didn't have time to knit and sew baby clothes. I'm enjoying doing that this time, but I keep telling DH that we are a little old for having new grandchildren and getting up for night feedings, etc.


Well, then, you are experienced at all this. Rest up!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I didn't realize it was going to be that bad. Sounds like the dead of winter!


It looks it, too! They're even playing Christmas songs on the radio, as joke! :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> 12-18" here, but, with 50 mph wind gusts, snow banks get to be pretty high and visibility nil. :-(
> Good thing DS has a truck with a plow attachment to plow our driveway. Everything, incl. shopping malls, is closed.
> 4 degrees tonight and in high in the teens tomorrow.


My husband has just gone out to plow...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Holy cow the weather is brutal out there. We lost power twice today already. It was the longest few hours ever. And the temperature is dropping dramatically as I type. More snow on the way tonight too.
The wind is horrendous. It`s blown the front door open quite a few times - even though I`ve locked it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Holy cow the weather is brutal out there. We lost power twice today already. It was the longest few hours ever. And the temperature is dropping dramatically as I type. More snow on the way tonight too.
> The wind is horrendous. It`s blown the front door open quite a few times - even though I`ve locked it.


Batten down the hatches, Wendy!  :XD: 
We're to have 50 mph wind gusts!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Batten down the hatches, Wendy!  :XD:
> We're to have 50 mph wind gusts!


Winters last gasp it seems Jokim


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Winters last gasp it seems Jokim


Just walked the dogs. Difficult in the storm!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Just walked the dogs. Difficult in the storm!


I`m glad you and your pooches are home safe and sound Lucy


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> And our 'fearless' leader had just laughed it off not too long ago. He's not laughing so hard now. What an idiot.


No, he's playing golf. He is totally clueless.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

We didn't get much snow, just about 2 inches. The sidewalks were warm, so it melted off right away. It sounds like some of you will be digging out for awhile. I am having my bridge club tomorrow and was afraid that I would need to cancel because we live on a hill and some of the members would have difficulty walking up the driveway. There won't be any problem tomorrow. I am so glad. The outings were cancelled in January and February due to snow.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> C'mon, Wendy! Someone, like you, that had the patience to figure out that pattern you had been working on and the lowly sock has you flummoxed?! I don't believe that for a minute.


I understand the problem with socks. I have never made one. I can't get the hang of dpns. I have watched the tutorials and understand the concept, but I have a block about it and can't seem to get the hang of them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Winters last gasp it seems Jokim


I certainly hope so! I love snow and winter, but this is a little much. :roll:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks KC. Are you almost ready for your new grandson?


I am getting there WCK. Here is my quilt. I used a different background than the picture I posted of the pattern, and somehow I got the whale reversed, but I don't think that matters much. I also knitted a baby blanket to match the little outfit that I made. I am posting that too. I have a baby hat to match on the needles now.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Just walked the dogs. Difficult in the storm!


Be careful so you don't fall, LL. :|


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I understand the problem with socks. I have never made one. I can't get the hang of dpns. I have watched the tutorials and understand the concept, but I have a block about it and can't seem to get the hang of them.


Perhaps, if you had someone sit with you and show you, it wouldn't be that difficult for you to grasp it. Are there any knitting groups that meet in your area locally, i.e. in a restaurant, or library? Someone in such a group would surely be happy to show you. In my case, I also was afraid to use dpns, fearing that the stitches would fall off the needles, but I used Takumi (Clover bamboo) needles which aren't as slippery as metal or plastic, and slowly became used to the feel of the needles and how the stitches sat on them. Now, I prefer to knit socks on bamboo dpns.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am getting there WCK. Here is my quilt. I used a different background than the picture I posted of the pattern, and somehow I got the whale reversed, but I don't think that matters much. I also knitted a baby blanket to match the little outfit that I made. I am posting that too. I have a baby hat to match on the needles now.


Beautiful work, KC. Bet your hands are tired. Baby will look darling in the outfit cuddled by the blanket and covered with the quilt. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m glad you and your pooches are home safe and sound Lucy


Thank you. I slipped numerous times. Was afraid I would break a hip.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am getting there WCK. Here is my quilt. I used a different background than the picture I posted of the pattern, and somehow I got the whale reversed, but I don't think that matters much. I also knitted a baby blanket to match the little outfit that I made. I am posting that too. I have a baby hat to match on the needles now.


Great quilt, Blankie and outfit! Your daughter will be so happy! Love them!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you. I slipped numerous times. Was afraid I would break a hip.


Be careful LL. How is your toe?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sebelius says Obamacare premiums will go up next year
11:54 AM 03/12/2014
[Pin It]
Email This Article
Print This Article
Patrick Howley
Political Reporter

See All Articles
Email Patrick Howley
Subscribe to RSS
Follow on Twitter
Bio

Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) Secretary Kathleen Sebelius admitted Wednesday that Obamacare premiums will probably go up in 2015, that she does not know how many Obamacare customers have paid their premiums, and that she does not know how many Obamacare enrollees had insurance previously.

I think premiums are likely to go up, but go up at a slower pace than they did previously, Sebelius admitted at Wednesdays House Ways and Means Committee hearing.

I cant tell you that, sir, because I dont know that, Sebelius said when asked by Georgia Rep. Tom Price how many Obamacare customers have paid their first premiums. Sebelius said she also does not know how many Obamacare customers previously had insurance plans that were canceled.

The Obama administration has delayed many provisions of the Obamacare law until after the 2014 midterms, including the economically consequential employer mandate.

The administrations inability to meet its goal for enrolling young, healthy invincibles on the Obamacare exchanges has mired the entire Obamacare program in the so-called death spiral, which drives up health insurance rates because older, sicker people are primarily signing up.

Lawmakers at Wednesday mornings hearing grilled Sebelius on the impact of the employer mandate, taxpayer-funded contractor costs related to the glitch-ridden Obamacare enrollment website, and the administrations inability to meet its original goal of enrolling seven million people in Obamacare.

Even though youre pushing those mandates off, businesses are still making changes including freezing hiring and reducing hours for staff, said Republican Florida Rep. Vern Buchanan in his questioning of Sebelius. I dont know how much more burden we can put on employers.

We are watching, as I say, that very closely, Sebelius said.

Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2014/03/12/sebelius-says-obamacare-premiums-will-go-up-next-year/#ixzz2vn243dYL


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am getting there WCK. Here is my quilt. I used a different background than the picture I posted of the pattern, and somehow I got the whale reversed, but I don't think that matters much. I also knitted a baby blanket to match the little outfit that I made. I am posting that too. I have a baby hat to match on the needles now.


What a nice gift! Won't it be fun to see him wearing that little outfit. It all looks great!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Perhaps, if you had someone sit with you and show you, it wouldn't be that difficult for you to grasp it. Are there any knitting groups that meet in your area locally, i.e. in a restaurant, or library? Someone in such a group would surely be happy to show you. In my case, I also was afraid to use dpns, fearing that the stitches would fall off the needles, but I used Takumi (Clover bamboo) needles which aren't as slippery as metal or plastic, and slowly became used to the feel of the needles and how the stitches sat on them. Now, I prefer to knit socks on bamboo dpns.


DW purchased some stops for her dpn's they work great, you use a different color for your start stitch and move them from needle to needle as you knit.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> DW purchased some stops for her dpn's they work great, you use a different color for your start stitch and move them from needle to needle as you knit.


Another great hint for knitting w/dpns. Thank you, karverr.
When I knit socks on dpns, I try to have the beg. st. of the row in the middle of one of the dpns. That way, the marker won't slide off.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> My husband has just gone out to plow...


So sorry , but it over 70 outside, just right. It has gotten down to 20 this winter, good thing about Texas,we missed the snow.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

I got finished with my 2 nd scarf, did it in garter stitch. now I'm making my pastors wife one with six stitch cables, it is a new stitch for me and is really fun to do.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> So sorry , but it over 70 outside, just right. It has gotten down to 20 this winter, good thing about Texas,we missed the snow.


Where is Waskom? Anywhere near Goliad or Karnes City? I'm reading Mitchener's, TEXAS, and find the whole story fascinating.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

karverr said:


> DW purchased some stops for her dpn's they work great, you use a different color for your start stitch and move them from needle to needle as you knit.


Your DW and I think alike. I bought some stoppers yesterday. I started a baby hat, but I know that I will need to start decreasing soon, and I will struggle through the dpn phase. Maybe I'll get more comfortable with dpns during the process. Thanks Karverr.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Be careful LL. How is your toe?


Welllll... when I slipped I stressed my toe. So, now as I write, I hurts more than it did before I walked. My husband said that I need to be up to par because we have a walking trip (Grand Canyon) in April. It was so beautiful out, that I just had to continue on the walk. I slipped several times and that caused the problem.

I guess, when you break a toe and stress it, the bones are rubbing in the break. That is what I feel is happening.

Thank you for asking.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sebelius says Obamacare premiums will go up next year
> 11:54 AM 03/12/2014
> [Pin It]
> Email This Article
> ...


Thank you for this, CB. Did you see the video of BO on TV. All he did was push OCare. What a creep. So un-presidential to go on a tv show. He was asked, "What does it feel like to be the last black president". I loved that question. I could tell he was angry.

I cannot wait for him to be GONE, GONE, GONE.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

karverr said:


> I got finished with my 2 nd scarf, did it in garter stitch. now I'm making my pastors wife one with six stitch cables, it is a new stitch for me and is really fun to do.


I love knitting cables - they`re my fave thing to do.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you for this, CB. Did you see the video of BO on TV. All he did was push OCare. What a creep. So un-presidential to go on a tv show. He was asked, "What does it feel like to be the last black president". I loved that question. I could tell he was angry.
> 
> I cannot wait for him to be GONE, GONE, GONE.


If this can gather another interest, hopefully our wish will be granted
http://beforeitsnews.com/alternative/2013/04/obamas-real-name-bari-shabazz-2628558.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Welllll... when I slipped I stressed my toe. So, now as I write, I hurts more than it did before I walked. My husband said that I need to be up to par because we have a walking trip (Grand Canyon) in April. It was so beautiful out, that I just had to continue on the walk. I slipped several times and that caused the problem.
> 
> I guess, when you break a toe and stress it, the bones are rubbing in the break. That is what I feel is happening.
> 
> Thank you for asking.


Oh no. I have had two broken toes. Did you tape it to the other toe? That is all the dr. did to mine. Get well so you can go on your trip.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you for the golden Keyboard wow Who Knew I could be such a big time poster. Well it is nice to know I can post that much too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> 12-18" here, but, with 50 mph wind gusts, snow banks get to be pretty high and visibility nil. :-(
> Good thing DS has a truck with a plow attachment to plow our driveway. Everything, incl. shopping malls, is closed.
> 4 degrees tonight and in high in the teens tomorrow.


It is nice isn't it, easy for me to say just a bit of snow and a little cold.

Glad you are indoors and do not have to go out in it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am getting there WCK. Here is my quilt. I used a different background than the picture I posted of the pattern, and somehow I got the whale reversed, but I don't think that matters much. I also knitted a baby blanket to match the little outfit that I made. I am posting that too. I have a baby hat to match on the needles now.


They are all lovely lady. That grandbaby is going to be bless by know his grandma made things for him. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you. I slipped numerous times. Was afraid I would break a hip.


Tell me why you were even out walking the dogs? Do you not have a fence in yard? What about an out door chain? Well if you have to leash them just stand in yard and tell them go or no. Or in the house we go. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sebelius says Obamacare premiums will go up next year
> 11:54 AM 03/12/2014
> [Pin It]
> Email This Article
> ...


I saw the five today and they mention that. Wonder what the left will use as an excuse now? Can't wait to hear how they will spin this one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> So sorry , but it over 70 outside, just right. It has gotten down to 20 this winter, good thing about Texas,we missed the snow.


Your mean Karverr telling us about being in the 70's. Don't think you would miss the snow this year. I would rather just see pictures of it then be here.

Oh you started a scarf for your pastors wife you are very thoughtful. Pictures when done please. It sounds very interesting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.k. I have added more post to my post that I already have posted so I will let someone else post now. so please feel free to post what ever you have to post


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

karverr said:


> I got finished with my 2 nd scarf, did it in garter stitch. now I'm making my pastors wife one with six stitch cables, it is a new stitch for me and is really fun to do.


Karverr: You are a wonder! Wonder how many other male knitters you'll encourage to start knitting? Way to go Karverr!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Welllll... when I slipped I stressed my toe. So, now as I write, I hurts more than it did before I walked. My husband said that I need to be up to par because we have a walking trip (Grand Canyon) in April. It was so beautiful out, that I just had to continue on the walk. I slipped several times and that caused the problem.
> 
> I guess, when you break a toe and stress it, the bones are rubbing in the break. That is what I feel is happening.
> 
> Thank you for asking.


How do you heal a stressed toe? Just take it easy on it? On your trip to the Grand Canyon are planning on taking the trip to the bottom of the canyon? Always wanted to take that trip but for one reason or another, never was able to.
Good luck on getting your toe into shape for the trip. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I love knitting cables - they`re my fave thing to do.


Cables are fun to knit and to see the end result.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no. I have had two broken toes. Did you tape it to the other toe? That is all the dr. did to mine. Get well so you can go on your trip.


Yes, it is taped. That's all I can do. Thank you, CB.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It is nice isn't it, easy for me to say just a bit of snow and a little cold.
> 
> Glad you are indoors and do not have to go out in it.


There are times when cabin fever is preferred to being outside. :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> DW purchased some stops for her dpn's they work great, you use a different color for your start stitch and move them from needle to needle as you knit.


Thanks, Karverr. I'm adding your post to my dpn knitting advice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> I got finished with my 2 nd scarf, did it in garter stitch. now I'm making my pastors wife one with six stitch cables, it is a new stitch for me and is really fun to do.


You sure are learning fast!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Welllll... when I slipped I stressed my toe. So, now as I write, I hurts more than it did before I walked. My husband said that I need to be up to par because we have a walking trip (Grand Canyon) in April. It was so beautiful out, that I just had to continue on the walk. I slipped several times and that caused the problem.
> 
> I guess, when you break a toe and stress it, the bones are rubbing in the break. That is what I feel is happening.
> 
> Thank you for asking.


Owww! I felt that with my collarbone, too. Icky. But a walking trip in the Grand Canyon sounds wonderful!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Welllll... when I slipped I stressed my toe. So, now as I write, I hurts more than it did before I walked. My husband said that I need to be up to par because we have a walking trip (Grand Canyon) in April. It was so beautiful out, that I just had to continue on the walk. I slipped several times and that caused the problem.
> 
> I guess, when you break a toe and stress it, the bones are rubbing in the break. That is what I feel is happening.
> 
> Thank you for asking.


Ouch Lucy - I feel your pain, I really do. I`ve broken my toe by stepping on Lego bricks when my sons were kids more times than I can remember.
I hope you will have healed and be pain free by the time your vacation comes around. I`m sending love and healing prayers to you.
♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> If this can gather another interest, hopefully our wish will be granted
> http://beforeitsnews.com/alternative/2013/04/obamas-real-name-bari-shabazz-2628558.html


Wow - if true, wouldn't this blow the lid off the White House!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Wow - if true, wouldn't this blow the lid off the White House!


It really would Bon. But by looking at the date on that article it`s nearly a year old - and all I hear are the sound of crickets from the lame stream media.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello all, we are heading home as we are in Perry, GA tonight as I couldn't go farther. It may take 3 days instead of 2 as coming to FL.

A sister who has skin cancer, prayers, Lucy bad toe, prayers, KC excited about new GC! Diverticulitis suffers, many prayers.

Yarnie, congrats on the golden keyboard!

Read several pages so hope did not miss anyone, but if did, sorry. Must go to bed so read more tomorrow night!

Good night!

Went shopping!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It really would Bon. But by looking at the date on that article it`s nearly a year old - and all I hear are the sound of crickets from the lame stream media.


You're right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hello all, we are heading home as we are in Perry, GA tonight as I couldn't go farther. It may take 3 days instead of 2 as coming to FL.
> 
> A sister who has skin cancer, prayers, Lucy bad toe, prayers, KC excited about new GC! Diverticulitis suffers, many prayers.
> 
> ...


Have a safe trip home, Jane. I hope you enjoy your stay in Perry, GA.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Welllll... when I slipped I stressed my toe. So, now as I write, I hurts more than it did before I walked. My husband said that I need to be up to par because we have a walking trip (Grand Canyon) in April. It was so beautiful out, that I just had to continue on the walk. I slipped several times and that caused the problem.
> 
> I guess, when you break a toe and stress it, the bones are rubbing in the break. That is what I feel is happening.
> 
> Thank you for asking.


When are you going Lukelucy? It gets warm there the closer you get to summer. I had a young colleague that climbed down and back up the Grand Canyon. He was in great shape, but it was difficult. What are your plans? I highly recommend stopping or staying in Sedona, AZ. It is so beautiful. It is an easy drive to the south rim of the Grand Canyon. DH and I did that. There was a beautiful lodge on the south rim where we had lunch. We just walked along the rim, took pictures, and shopped at some Native American shops. The rugs were outstanding. I couldn't afford one, but I wanted one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hello all, we are heading home as we are in Perry, GA tonight as I couldn't go farther. It may take 3 days instead of 2 as coming to FL.
> 
> A sister who has skin cancer, prayers, Lucy bad toe, prayers, KC excited about new GC! Diverticulitis suffers, many prayers.
> 
> ...


LOL Jane so true with the swimsuit. Glad you had a good vacation. Be careful on the way home.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone see this?http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=565874703479003. He looks like my Andrew.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LOL Jane so true with the swimsuit. Glad you had a good vacation. Be careful on the way home.


Jane, I'm curious. Did you get the discount?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hello all, we are heading home as we are in Perry, GA tonight as I couldn't go farther. It may take 3 days instead of 2 as coming to FL.
> 
> A sister who has skin cancer, prayers, Lucy bad toe, prayers, KC excited about new GC! Diverticulitis suffers, many prayers.
> 
> ...


Safe and enjoyable travels back home, Janie! Watch out for bad weather.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anyone see this?http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=565874703479003. He looks like my Andrew.


Amazing voice! My favorite hymn, wish I could sing it better than I do. Thanks for sharing this with us, CB. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> When are you going Lukelucy? It gets warm there the closer you get to summer. I had a young colleague that climbed down and back up the Grand Canyon. He was in great shape, but it was difficult. What are your plans? I highly recommend stopping or staying in Sedona, AZ. It is so beautiful. It is an easy drive to the south rim of the Grand Canyon. DH and I did that. There was a beautiful lodge on the south rim where we had lunch. We just walked along the rim, took pictures, and shopped at some Native American shops. The rugs were outstanding. I couldn't afford one, but I wanted one.


Been to the south rim twice. Climate is more Alpine, not as hot as Phoenix. Bottom of the canyon gets hot. When we went there last time, there were natural gas buses that would transport you from one point of interest to the next.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> When are you going Lukelucy? It gets warm there the closer you get to summer. I had a young colleague that climbed down and back up the Grand Canyon. He was in great shape, but it was difficult. What are your plans? I highly recommend stopping or staying in Sedona, AZ. It is so beautiful. It is an easy drive to the south rim of the Grand Canyon. DH and I did that. There was a beautiful lodge on the south rim where we had lunch. We just walked along the rim, took pictures, and shopped at some Native American shops. The rugs were outstanding. I couldn't afford one, but I wanted one.


We leave for the Grand Canyon in April. Do they have turquoise? Is it expensive?

Sunday we leave for CA.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We leave for the Grand Canyon in April. Do they have turquoise? Is it expensive?
> 
> Sunday we leave for CA.


You have some nice trips coming up. I guess you never have to store your suitcases - you're always using them!

Arizona is a lovely state - the air is dry and refreshing. I lived there for two years, and loved it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You have some nice trips coming up. I guess you never have to store your suitcases - you're always using them!
> 
> Arizona is a lovely state - the air is dry and refreshing. I lived there for two years, and loved it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I hope I can find some nice turquoise. Will I?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=609662445776654&set=a.159387084137528.39824.158924294183807&type=1&theater


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=609662445776654&set=a.159387084137528.39824.158924294183807&type=1&theater


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/topic/135134439841109?source=whfrt&position=1
http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/house-passes-gop-backed-bill-that-would-make-it-easier-for-congress-to-sue-a-president/2014/03/12/443d5d7a-aa5d-11e3-b61e-8051b8b52d06_story.html


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope I can find some nice turquoise. Will I?


I lived in Tucson, found some pretty turquoise there. Of course, we had no money so I had to settle for a ring and a necklace. Surely they'll have turquoise at the Grand Canyon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/topic/135134439841109?source=whfrt&position=1
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/house-passes-gop-backed-bill-that-would-make-it-easier-for-congress-to-sue-a-president/2014/03/12/443d5d7a-aa5d-11e3-b61e-8051b8b52d06_story.html


Both are good news!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I lived in Tucson, found some pretty turquoise there. Of course, we had no money so I had to settle for a ring and a necklace. Surely they'll have turquoise at the Grand Canyon.


Oh, boy!!! Can't wait to find some!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Jane, I'm curious. Did you get the discount?


No, darn it as clerk said it comes with 2 the top & bottom!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jayne have a safe trip home.

LL hope you find lots of Turquoise.

Jokim how much did you get from storm?

Cb wouldn"t let me play it. sorry

As to the rest do have a nice day.

The elctric went out to the kitchen and bathroom last night. Flash lights are fun not. Dear neighbor who is an electriction came this morning and fix it and rewired from shop to bathroom. It cost nothing but a peach pie or chocolate chip cookies. It's nice to have neighbor's like that. Also lady two house down is a vet. We do not pay as much as it cost others. She does serious things free. Willy had a bad time of it with a plug in his tube and he had exrays and surgrey, and she gave us a box of can food for him to eat till better. She also put my German Sherpard Bear down for us when he could no longer live and charged us nothing and brought us a rose bush to plant to remember him by.
We are very blessed to have neighbors like this.

Well I do not like spring forward clocks today. Woke up at 5:45, not thinking it was 4:45.Made coffee then it hit me what was I thinking of. Am going to take a nap I am beat.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, boy!!! Can't wait to find some!


I just googled, and there's a lot of info about buying turquoise jewelry. You might want to do that - or look at gift shops in Grand Canyon. You can also look under Native American arts and crafts and jewelry.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jayne have a safe trip home.
> 
> LL hope you find lots of Turquoise.
> 
> ...


We got about 12". DS was nice enough to plow/snow blow me out, esp. the front stairs for the mailman to deliver mail. The is the 2nd blizzard this winter for this area. A first! :?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope I can find some nice turquoise. Will I?


I'm sure you will. There are many stores that sell it. Some really beautiful pieces. I totally enjoyed my visit there and definitely say a visit to Sonoma is in order. I hope your toes will be better by then as you will do a lot of walking.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Bless me friends for I have once again broken my resolve and bought another spinning wheel. But I will do penance and either sell two of my wheels or one wheel and a loom. She is an absolute work horse. The small bobbins are twice as big as my Kromski's, and the jumbo flyer and bobbins could probably hold 1200 yards of lace weight. But she has her own skein winder that attaches to the wheel, so I can put my antique skein winder in a spot to be just pretty and be retired to a wonderfully quiet life. 

Side note, some of the AOWs miss me and can't leave me alone. Can you imagine being so desperate to be noticed that they dig out month old comments out of context just to pick a fight? Cracks me up.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Bless me friends for I have once again broken my resolve and bought another spinning wheel. But I will do penance and either sell two of my wheels or one wheel and a loom. She is an absolute work horse. The small bobbins are twice as big as my Kromski's, and the jumbo flyer and bobbins could probably hold 1200 yards of lace weight. But she has her own skein winder that attaches to the wheel, so I can put my antique skein winder in a spot to be just pretty and be retired to a wonderfully quiet life.
> 
> Side note, some of the AOWs miss me and can't leave me alone. Can you imagine being so desperate to be noticed that they dig out month old comments out of context just to pick a fight? Cracks me up.


Congratulations on your purchase. I can tell you are very happy! Enjoy!

Those nuts are crazy. Ugh to them. Ugh again.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Bless me friends for I have once again broken my resolve and bought another spinning wheel. But I will do penance and either sell two of my wheels or one wheel and a loom. She is an absolute work horse. The small bobbins are twice as big as my Kromski's, and the jumbo flyer and bobbins could probably hold 1200 yards of lace weight. But she has her own skein winder that attaches to the wheel, so I can put my antique skein winder in a spot to be just pretty and be retired to a wonderfully quiet life.
> 
> Side note, some of the AOWs miss me and can't leave me alone. Can you imagine being so desperate to be noticed that they dig out month old comments out of context just to pick a fight? Cracks me up.


Congratulations on your purchase, may you have many hours of happy spinning on it.  :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Bless me friends for I have once again broken my resolve and bought another spinning wheel. But I will do penance and either sell two of my wheels or one wheel and a loom. She is an absolute work horse. The small bobbins are twice as big as my Kromski's, and the jumbo flyer and bobbins could probably hold 1200 yards of lace weight. But she has her own skein winder that attaches to the wheel, so I can put my antique skein winder in a spot to be just pretty and be retired to a wonderfully quiet life.
> 
> Side note, some of the AOWs miss me and can't leave me alone. Can you imagine being so desperate to be noticed that they dig out month old comments out of context just to pick a fight? Cracks me up.


Nice way to put a positive 'spin' while professing to have been bad. Ha!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Nice way to put a positive 'spin' while professing to have been bad. Ha!


We all have been "bad". Especially me. So, why not enjoy it!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Giving up potato chips for Lent is more difficult than I thought. But I stood firm and said no when hubby asked if I wanted any at the store.
He said cheese puffs didn`t count as chips per say, but I still said no.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Giving up potato chips for Lent is more difficult than I thought. But I stood firm and said no when hubby asked if I wanted any at the store.
> He said cheese puffs didn`t count as chips per say, but I still said no.


You are a strong woman!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We all have been "bad". Especially me. So, why not enjoy it!


'Spin' - 'Spin'ning wheel...get it? I was trying to make a joke.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> 'Spin' - 'Spin'ning wheel...get it? I was trying to make a joke.


Got it!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Bless me friends for I have once again broken my resolve and bought another spinning wheel. But I will do penance and either sell two of my wheels or one wheel and a loom. She is an absolute work horse. The small bobbins are twice as big as my Kromski's, and the jumbo flyer and bobbins could probably hold 1200 yards of lace weight. But she has her own skein winder that attaches to the wheel, so I can put my antique skein winder in a spot to be just pretty and be retired to a wonderfully quiet life.
> 
> Side note, some of the AOWs miss me and can't leave me alone. Can you imagine being so desperate to be noticed that they dig out month old comments out of context just to pick a fight? Cracks me up.


Yes yes yes, good for you now the fun begins what are you thinging of spinning first?

AOW's should take their ski poles out and take a walk off a snow covered cliff. They have to say something as they have nothing to say other wise.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> 'Spin' - 'Spin'ning wheel...get it? I was trying to make a joke.


I got it really I did.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Sorry to sound clueless, but what is or are AOW`s?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We got about 12". DS was nice enough to plow/snow blow me out, esp. the front stairs for the mailman to deliver mail. The is the 2nd blizzard this winter for this area. A first! :?


Oh that is too much snow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Bless me friends for I have once again broken my resolve and bought another spinning wheel. But I will do penance and either sell two of my wheels or one wheel and a loom. She is an absolute work horse. The small bobbins are twice as big as my Kromski's, and the jumbo flyer and bobbins could probably hold 1200 yards of lace weight. But she has her own skein winder that attaches to the wheel, so I can put my antique skein winder in a spot to be just pretty and be retired to a wonderfully quiet life.
> 
> Side note, some of the AOWs miss me and can't leave me alone. Can you imagine being so desperate to be noticed that they dig out month old comments out of context just to pick a fight? Cracks me up.


We knew you wouldn't let us down. I am glad you bought the spinning wheel. It sounds great not that I know what you are talking about. But it makes you happy.
We always need a good laugh to crack us up. Not going there with the AOW's.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Nice way to put a positive 'spin' while professing to have been bad. Ha!


 :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Giving up potato chips for Lent is more difficult than I thought. But I stood firm and said no when hubby asked if I wanted any at the store.
> He said cheese puffs didn`t count as chips per say, but I still said no.


So are sweets. So far I've allowed myself cinnamon raisin toast. Nothing more sweet than that. :XD:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes yes yes, good for you now the fun begins what are you thinging of spinning first?
> 
> AOW's should take their ski poles out and take a walk off a snow covered cliff. They have to say something as they have nothing to say other wise.


Only a sissy momma's boy would use ski poles as hiking poles. And only sissy momma's boys would use hiking poles on fairly flat groomed trails. I mean who in their right mind, other than a person with a physical handicap or a balance issue, needs those unless you are doing the Appalachian Trail or very steep mountains? But just wondering do AOW create sissy momma's boys? With all the anger they have, their 'poor. sons and daughters must tremble with fear of not being pc.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Must get back to reading my new manual. This spinning wheel is a monster machine. It's regular bobbin holds 8 oz of fiber vs the normal 4 oz. The jumbo flyer could probably hold 1500 yards of lace/dk weight yarn. Then it has an attached yarn skeiner. A lot of nuts, bolts, screws and magnets to learn about, how they work, and how to put it together. But the best thing is that it is for taller people, and it is "just right'. Can sit back in my chair and not look all hunched over.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

WendyBee said:


> Giving up potato chips for Lent is more difficult than I thought. But I stood firm and said no when hubby asked if I wanted any at the store.
> He said cheese puffs didn`t count as chips per say, but I still said no.


LOL. I always tried to give up potato chips for lent as a kid. It was _always_ the toughest thing for me of everything I tried over the years. So I hear ya Sista!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jayne have a safe trip home.
> 
> LL hope you find lots of Turquoise.
> 
> ...


You do have nice neighbors, probably because you're a nice neighbor yourself.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB - thought of you starting to get your garden ready when I saw this


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Bless me friends for I have once again broken my resolve and bought another spinning wheel. But I will do penance and either sell two of my wheels or one wheel and a loom. She is an absolute work horse. The small bobbins are twice as big as my Kromski's, and the jumbo flyer and bobbins could probably hold 1200 yards of lace weight. But she has her own skein winder that attaches to the wheel, so I can put my antique skein winder in a spot to be just pretty and be retired to a wonderfully quiet life.
> 
> Side note, some of the AOWs miss me and can't leave me alone. Can you imagine being so desperate to be noticed that they dig out month old comments out of context just to pick a fight? Cracks me up.


Good job, Lovethelake! You'll spend many happy hours with your new purchase. I love hearing what you'll do with your antique skein winder. She's lucky to have such a thoughtful owner.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Giving up potato chips for Lent is more difficult than I thought. But I stood firm and said no when hubby asked if I wanted any at the store.
> He said cheese puffs didn`t count as chips per say, but I still said no.


Oh - you really are into this. No cheese puffs either. Very good. I haven't posted on FB yet. It was easier than I thought probably because I didn't give up reading, just posting and liking sharing. You chose a harder sacrifice, WendyBee.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sorry to sound clueless, but what is or are AOW`s?


I don't know either, but I'm sure she's talking about the angry libs. Oh - Angry Old Women? Just guessing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> So are sweets. So far I've allowed myself cinnamon raisin toast. Nothing more sweet than that. :XD:


You and Wendy both put me to shame.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Must get back to reading my new manual. This spinning wheel is a monster machine. It's regular bobbin holds 8 oz of fiber vs the normal 4 oz. The jumbo flyer could probably hold 1500 yards of lace/dk weight yarn. Then it has an attached yarn skeiner. A lot of nuts, bolts, screws and magnets to learn about, how they work, and how to put it together. But the best thing is that it is for taller people, and it is "just right'. Can sit back in my chair and not look all hunched over.


It sounds like you found a gem.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I already get laughs at me for wearing 2 different flip flops , tags on my sweaters. One time I went with my sister shopping in Memphis. We had gone thru one of the big malls. We were leaving and my sister fell on a display bed laughing . I didn't know what in the world she was laughing at. It was just a few months since her Dh had died. She was pointing at my white shorts. I had an ink pen in my crochet purse and it had written about a 1000 marks on my pants. So I try , really try not to bring attention to myself on purpose. :roll: :shock: :lol:


Some people are just magnets CB and you're one of them! Funny things will happen to you and people just love being around you


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Must get back to reading my new manual. This spinning wheel is a monster machine. It's regular bobbin holds 8 oz of fiber vs the normal 4 oz. The jumbo flyer could probably hold 1500 yards of lace/dk weight yarn. Then it has an attached yarn skeiner. A lot of nuts, bolts, screws and magnets to learn about, how they work, and how to put it together. But the best thing is that it is for taller people, and it is "just right'. Can sit back in my chair and not look all hunched over.


Now that sounds like a plan. It sounds nice that it is a better height for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh WCK I love your posting of photos. Thanks


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You and Wendy both put me to shame.


Oh Bon I bet you are doning better then you think. Don't give up you are going to make it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I am getting there WCK. Here is my quilt. I used a different background than the picture I posted of the pattern, and somehow I got the whale reversed, but I don't think that matters much. I also knitted a baby blanket to match the little outfit that I made. I am posting that too. I have a baby hat to match on the needles now.


I love the quilt KC - the whale and fish provide great contrast and are perfect for a California sea theme. You've been so productive with the little outfit too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Perhaps, if you had someone sit with you and show you, it wouldn't be that difficult for you to grasp it. Are there any knitting groups that meet in your area locally, i.e. in a restaurant, or library? Someone in such a group would surely be happy to show you. In my case, I also was afraid to use dpns, fearing that the stitches would fall off the needles, but I used Takumi (Clover bamboo) needles which aren't as slippery as metal or plastic, and slowly became used to the feel of the needles and how the stitches sat on them. Now, I prefer to knit socks on bamboo dpns.


I really like bamboo (Chia Goo or Clover) and birch (Brittany) dpn's too because they have a better grip on the stitches. I usually use the 6 inch lengths so the needles balance better and the tips don't cross as much. I've met quite a few people who really hate working with dpn's though, so for them using 2 circs or magic loop is an option


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Where is Waskom? Anywhere near Goliad or Karnes City? I'm reading Mitchener's, TEXAS, and find the whole story fascinating.


Jokim, if you head west on I 20 in Louisiana and cross the state line of Texas you will be in Waskom.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> I got finished with my 2 nd scarf, did it in garter stitch. now I'm making my pastors wife one with six stitch cables, it is a new stitch for me and is really fun to do.


You're moving right along with learning new skills; cables make such a pretty design. Hope you post a pic when its done


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes yes yes, good for you now the fun begins what are you thinging of spinning first?
> 
> AOW's should take their ski poles out and take a walk off a snow covered cliff. They have to say something as they have nothing to say other wise.


what are AOW'S?? now I have a hiking stick and I use it a lot, of course I carved it myself.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

karverr said:


> what are AOW'S?? now I have a hiking stick and I use it a lot, of course I carved it myself.


I believe it`s 'Angry Old Women'
I`d love to see that hand carved walking stick karverr. Do you have any pics of it please?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> what are AOW'S?? now I have a hiking stick and I use it a lot, of course I carved it myself.


Oh I would love to see it could you post it. I have a couple of canes that I have not gotten to yet. I started a shelf santa last year and still haven't pick it up again maybe this summer when I can sit and not worry about wood chips all over the place.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Some people are just magnets CB and you're one of them! Funny things will happen to you and people just love being around you


I agree!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree!


agree # 2


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> what are AOW'S?? now I have a hiking stick and I use it a lot, of course I carved it myself.


I have one, too. I didn't carve it - wouldn't dare. I'm lucky if I can cut carrots without drawing blood!

I took a branch that fell off a tree and decorated it. It was really fun to do. I have to add more beads - one for each grandchild, and we've had a few more since I did that. I'll bet yours is pretty since you actually carved it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

by the way where is CB tonight?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> by the way where is CB tonight?


Isn't she here with us - sitting at her computer?


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I believe it`s 'Angry Old Women'
> I`d love to see that hand carved walking stick karverr. Do you have any pics of it please?


use your search and type "carvings" I have some photos of some of my work on there. there are two topics both called carvings.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

My head is yearning for a deep, soft pillow.

Good night all. Stay warm and sweet dreams.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hello all, we are heading home as we are in Perry, GA tonight as I couldn't go farther. It may take 3 days instead of 2 as coming to FL.
> 
> A sister who has skin cancer, prayers, Lucy bad toe, prayers, KC excited about new GC! Diverticulitis suffers, many prayers.
> 
> ...


Hope you have a safe journey home Jane and that you find spring temps when you get there. Sounds like Jokim, LL and Wendy have had another bad blast of winter. Hope it's better for them today


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> When are you going Lukelucy? It gets warm there the closer you get to summer. I had a young colleague that climbed down and back up the Grand Canyon. He was in great shape, but it was difficult. What are your plans? I highly recommend stopping or staying in Sedona, AZ. It is so beautiful. It is an easy drive to the south rim of the Grand Canyon. DH and I did that. There was a beautiful lodge on the south rim where we had lunch. We just walked along the rim, took pictures, and shopped at some Native American shops. The rugs were outstanding. I couldn't afford one, but I wanted one.


We loved Sedona too - the rock formations and caves were just magnificent.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

The wonderful talent here never ceases to amaze me. It makes me so incredibly proud to be part of this great group
&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anyone see this?http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=565874703479003. He looks like my Andrew.


Wow - what an amazing voice for such a little guy! Thanks CB, that's one of my favourites - hubby came out of the den to see who I was listening too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> We leave for the Grand Canyon in April. Do they have turquoise? Is it expensive?
> 
> Sunday we leave for CA.


lots of travelling for you LL - hope you have a wonderful time. I did buy a very pretty turquoise and silver pin when we were in AZ and I didn't think it was overly expensive


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - thought of you starting to get your garden ready when I saw this


 :thumbup: Love it!
I have my plant swap Saturday. I haven't dug mine up yet because nothing is really up yet. Thru with the drs. visits until Monday so tomorrow I will be cleaning and raking leaves . Maybe I will find a flower or 2 under the leaves. 
How is your Dad doing ?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> by the way where is CB tonight?


Sorry I was online but watching Tv with Dh.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Some people are just magnets CB and you're one of them! Funny things will happen to you and people just love being around you


I think it is called goofy. :shock:  I amuse people at my goof ups. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wow - what an amazing voice for such a little guy! Thanks CB, that's one of my favourites - hubby came out of the den to see who I was listening too


Wasn't it so sweet. Looks like my gs Andrew a few years ago. I haven't heard him sing in awhile so can't say it sounds like him . But it looks like him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> I got finished with my 2 nd scarf, did it in garter stitch. now I'm making my pastors wife one with six stitch cables, it is a new stitch for me and is really fun to do.


You are going to love doing the cables. I love cables . Did a scarf for my daughter awhile back and she still wears it. Want to see pics of yours. You are a speedy knitter.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Jayne have a safe trip home.
> 
> LL hope you find lots of Turquoise.
> 
> ...


Your neighbours sound great Yarnie and I think they would say the same thing about you and your dh. That's what makes a community special


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Bless me friends for I have once again broken my resolve and bought another spinning wheel. But I will do penance and either sell two of my wheels or one wheel and a loom. She is an absolute work horse. The small bobbins are twice as big as my Kromski's, and the jumbo flyer and bobbins could probably hold 1200 yards of lace weight. But she has her own skein winder that attaches to the wheel, so I can put my antique skein winder in a spot to be just pretty and be retired to a wonderfully quiet life.
> 
> Side note, some of the AOWs miss me and can't leave me alone. Can you imagine being so desperate to be noticed that they dig out month old comments out of context just to pick a fight? Cracks me up.


 :thumbup: Happy for your gift to yourself. Don't know much about spinning but 1200 yards of lace weight would go a very long way. Have you got some fiber ready to go?

As for the AOW's - they already admitted that they think it's fun to be snarky and now there's no one to be snarky with :evil:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Giving up potato chips for Lent is more difficult than I thought. But I stood firm and said no when hubby asked if I wanted any at the store.
> He said cheese puffs didn`t count as chips per say, but I still said no.


 :thumbup: Good for you Wendy - think how good that first chip will taste at Easter


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://jeffcraw4d.wordpress.com/2014/03/10/vladimir-putin-the-rise-of-gog-and-the-prophecy-of-ezekiel-38-39/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I have one, too. I didn't carve it - wouldn't dare. I'm lucky if I can cut carrots without drawing blood!
> 
> I took a branch that fell off a tree and decorated it. It was really fun to do. I have to add more beads - one for each grandchild, and we've had a few more since I did that. I'll bet yours is pretty since you actually carved it.


Adding the beads for your grands is a great idea. Hope you post a pic too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> The wonderful talent here never ceases to amaze me. It makes me so incredibly proud to be part of this great group
> ♥♥


and your talents too Wendy - designer, knitter, baker, chef ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup: Love it!
> I have my plant swap Saturday. I haven't dug mine up yet because nothing is really up yet. Thru with the drs. visits until Monday so tomorrow I will be cleaning and raking leaves . Maybe I will find a flower or 2 under the leaves.
> How is your Dad doing ?


That does sound early in the season for a plant swap; do you have another one later when more things would be up? Is your sister's surgery on Mon? Still praying for her, she'll be so relieved to have it over with

Things are back on track with Dad again today but yesterday was bad. Dried blood blocked the catheter tubes and home care tried to get a doc's ok to remove and flush but they didn't get a reply so Dad had to go back to ER to have it done. They now want to leave the catheter in until meds are done next Wed. Thaks for asking


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wasn't it so sweet. Looks like my gs Andrew a few years ago. I haven't heard him sing in awhile so can't say it sounds like him . But it looks like him.


Then your gs is a real sweetheart! He's quite the perfomer as well as having a terrific voice


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://jeffcraw4d.wordpress.com/2014/03/10/vladimir-putin-the-rise-of-gog-and-the-prophecy-of-ezekiel-38-39/


Putin is a very dangerous man


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That does sound early in the season for a plant swap; do you have another one later when more things would be up? Is your sister's surgery on Mon? Still praying for her, she'll be so relieved to have it over with
> 
> Things are back on track with Dad again today but yesterday was bad. Dried blood blocked the catheter tubes and home care tried to get a doc's ok to remove and flush but they didn't get a reply so Dad had to go back to ER to have it done. They now want to leave the catheter in until meds are done next Wed. Thaks for asking


We have a swap every month from March -October. 
Yes sister's surgery is Monday. She is more positive. She called to tell me that she got a sweet card from her local dr . She is a Christian and so is my dr that is in with her. It is so nice Praise music is going on while you wait. Pictures of Jesus on the wall and scriptures. While I was in the room waiting on my dr last time I was in I heard the nurse praying for someone on the phone.  
Your poor Dad. I know he is scared and your mom is worried like the rest of you. Shame he had to go to the ER to do something that the home care could have done. Wouldn't dry blood mean healing? Will continue to pray for his recovery.Probably a good idea to keep catheter in to draw it all out.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Good for you Wendy - think how good that first chip will taste at Easter


Absolutely westy!!. I don`t want chocolate Easter eggs this year - I want some garlic rye chips instead lol
:-D


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

karverr said:


> what are AOW'S?? now I have a hiking stick and I use it a lot, of course I carved it myself.


'angry old women'

I bet it is beautiful and worthy of being seen by all. No that comment was referring to the type of person that was raised in the city and thought ski poles/ hiking poles were needed to walk on a path to make them look 'cool' and with it even though they wear sneakers to hike in and not proper hiking shoes. My son does some hiking on the Appalachian Trail, so I bought him a hand carved walking stick as a Christmas gift, mostly to guide snakes out of the paths. But I will be honest, it is such a work of art that I am glad that he rarely needs it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes yes yes, good for you now the fun begins what are you thinging of spinning first?
> 
> AOW's should take their ski poles out and take a walk off a snow covered cliff. They have to say something as they have nothing to say other wise.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Good morning, ladies. Hope everyone has a blessed day!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Good morning, ladies. Hope everyone has a blessed day!


Same to you, Thumper!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> use your search and type "carvings" I have some photos of some of my work on there. there are two topics both called carvings.


Very nice!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The wonderful talent here never ceases to amaze me. It makes me so incredibly proud to be part of this great group
> ♥♥


You put it so well - I feel the same way.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://jeffcraw4d.wordpress.com/2014/03/10/vladimir-putin-the-rise-of-gog-and-the-prophecy-of-ezekiel-38-39/


Chilling.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Adding the beads for your grands is a great idea. Hope you post a pic too


I'm finally getting my camera back this weekend. I'll try to take a picture and post it. It's not much to look at, but it was fun to do.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That does sound early in the season for a plant swap; do you have another one later when more things would be up? Is your sister's surgery on Mon? Still praying for her, she'll be so relieved to have it over with
> 
> Things are back on track with Dad again today but yesterday was bad. Dried blood blocked the catheter tubes and home care tried to get a doc's ok to remove and flush but they didn't get a reply so Dad had to go back to ER to have it done. They now want to leave the catheter in until meds are done next Wed. Thaks for asking


I'm sorry to hear that. I'm still praying that all will be well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Putin is a very dangerous man


Yes. These are uncertain times. This morning Gen. McInerny talked about the missing plane. He said he thinks it was probaby hijacked for another purpose, and he named several terrifying scenarios.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree!


Me too! CB is the polar opposite of a AOW.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Happy for your gift to yourself. Don't know much about spinning but 1200 yards of lace weight would go a very long way. Have you got some fiber ready to go?
> 
> As for the AOW's - they already admitted that they think it's fun to be snarky and now there's no one to be snarky with :evil:


When we ignore them, they can't stand it. It infuriates them. The devil has them in his grip and his demons are writhing in anger.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

DH and I are going to the Flower and Patio show today. I am ready for a peek at flowers. Visiting MIL too. Jane won't find Spring here yet. But, it is close.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> DH and I are going to the Flower and Patio show today. I am ready for a peek at flowers. Visiting MIL too. Jane won't find Spring here yet. But, it is close.


Not soon enough.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> When we ignore them, they can't stand it. It infuriates them. The devil has them in his grip and his demons are writhing in anger.


 :thumbup: Agree and love the visual  exactly what they deserve too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Me too! CB is the polar opposite of a AOW.


You've got that right. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That does sound early in the season for a plant swap; do you have another one later when more things would be up? Is your sister's surgery on Mon? Still praying for her, she'll be so relieved to have it over with
> 
> Things are back on track with Dad again today but yesterday was bad. Dried blood blocked the catheter tubes and home care tried to get a doc's ok to remove and flush but they didn't get a reply so Dad had to go back to ER to have it done. They now want to leave the catheter in until meds are done next Wed. Thaks for asking


Happy to hear this WCK; I hope your Dad will be fine again very soon.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Absolutely westy!!. I don`t want chocolate Easter eggs this year - I want some garlic rye chips instead lol
> :-D


WenBee - you are hilarious! This comment of yours "cracks me up."

BTW: I've been MIA for some days, but did wish to mention how awesome it was for you to donate your beautiful hair for those with needs.

Good on you girl!

P.S. Ignore the troll that posted to you about chips; she is trying to rile someone up to fight with her; don't bother - a boring, AOW filled with nothing but lies and hate (and with three heads, too)!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I have one, too. I didn't carve it - wouldn't dare. I'm lucky if I can cut carrots without drawing blood!
> 
> I took a branch that fell off a tree and decorated it. It was really fun to do. I have to add more beads - one for each grandchild, and we've had a few more since I did that. I'll bet yours is pretty since you actually carved it.


Oh bon you give me the giggles carrots and blood.
you are more gifted then you admit. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My head is yearning for a deep, soft pillow.
> 
> Good night all. Stay warm and sweet dreams.


Thanks Bon just to let you know even if you don''t want to know I think you should know so i will tell you so you know.

last night's sleep I was to warm kick covers off. No sweet dreams actual no dreams at all. But the good thing is I slept in.

So know you know. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Happy for your gift to yourself. Don't know much about spinning but 1200 yards of lace weight would go a very long way. Have you got some fiber ready to go?
> 
> As for the AOW's - they already admitted that they think it's fun to be snarky and now there's no one to be snarky with :evil:


Ditto what you said. :twisted:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://jeffcraw4d.wordpress.com/2014/03/10/vladimir-putin-the-rise-of-gog-and-the-prophecy-of-ezekiel-38-39/


Well lets see the world has been warn, yet they will not listen.
Will USA do anything think not Gods hand is on it and in it.

Are we afraid not us, we know who our redeemer is, and we know our Redeemer lives.

So that means come Lord Jesus come. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> and your talents too Wendy - designer, knitter, baker, chef ...


She is isn't she, not just her but all of the ladies on here.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> The wonderful talent here never ceases to amaze me. It makes me so incredibly proud to be part of this great group
> ♥♥


Yeah...me too.....I'm constantly....day-to-day....amazed at the talented people we have here on our KP - & more than that, the thoughtul, caring, compasonate KPers - oh y'all are such nice people - I'm glad I found y'all.
Georgiegirl


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm finally getting my camera back this weekend. I'll try to take a picture and post it. It's not much to look at, but it was fun to do.


Will be waiting to see them women of talent that thinks she isn't


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> When we ignore them, they can't stand it. It infuriates them. The devil has them in his grip and his demons are writhing in anger.


Here is new theme song for AOW:

I'm a little(very little in my mind's eye) tea pot short and stout.

Here is my mind and here is my mouth.

when I get all steamed up I just shout tip me over pour me out.

Been told by hubby this morning no more singing this song.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah...me too.....I'm constantly....day-to-day....amazed at the talented people we have here on our KP - & more than that, the thoughtul, caring, compasonate KPers - oh y'all are such nice people - I'm glad I found y'all.
> Georgiegirl


I am glad you are here to Georgiegirl. How have you been what have you been doing?

I have missed you of late.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah Wee Bee you are strong I would at least put one in my mouth and suck the salt off of it then take it out with out chewing on it, and throw it away.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK, sorry to hear about the set back to your Dad. But do pray with every day it gets better


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well lets see the world has been warn, yet they will not listen.
> Will USA do anything think not Gods hand is on it and in it.
> 
> Are we afraid not us, we know who our redeemer is, and we know our Redeemer lives.
> ...


 :thumbup: Amen Sis!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB glad to hear sister came through surgrey. I would love to go to her hospital. Sure would feel safe knowing that the believers were near by and praying for one.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I am glad you are here to Georgiegirl. How have you been what have you been doing?
> 
> I have missed you of late.


Have simply had a full plate - I still work - thus I'm at my desk every day - my Ipad died on me - so can't sit at night in my easy chair at night & communicate with all ya' KPers - compiling my income tax papers - yuch - such a lousy job to have - but it must be done - anyway, just busy - busy - busy - but I do try to periodically check KP as often as possible every day - so - will be back with ya' soon.
Georgiegirl


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh poor neigbhor is back today something went wrong with lighting. But he is back to firgure out what went wrong. What would we do with out him.

First it would cost a fortune to have electican come back in two days and the hourly wage don't want to think about it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Have simply had a full plate - I still work - thus I'm at my desk every day - my Ipad died on me - so can't sit at night in my easy chair at night & communicate with all ya' KPers - compiling my income tax papers - yuch - such a lousy job to have - but it must be done - anyway, just busy - busy - busy - but I do try to periodically check KP as often as possible every day - so - will be back with ya' soon.
> Georgiegirl


Oh lady you do have more then a plate full I would say a platter full. Just glad you check in once in a while.

Sorry about Ipad hope you will get it up and running.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup: Amen Sis!


Morning dear lady and how are you doing this fine day?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB glad to hear sister came through surgrey. I would love to go to her hospital. Sure would feel safe knowing that the believers were near by and praying for one.


No her surgery is Monday. Out patient in office first time, then next Monday in hospital. She has all of you and she posted it on FB so she has many praying for her. She also posted a warning about tanning beds on FB. So maybe she can warn someone else about it causing cancer. She was told that all the tanning made her have an early menopause. She was 42. Also could never get pregnant . She went almost everyday for 30 minutes .  
We tried to warn her but she wouldn't listen. Now she is shouting it from the roof tops.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh poor neigbhor is back today something went wrong with lighting. But he is back to firgure out what went wrong. What would we do with out him.
> 
> First it would cost a fortune to have electican come back in two days and the hourly wage don't want to think about it.


He is a real blessing. Maybe he just wants 2 desserts. :XD:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WenBee - you are hilarious! This comment of yours "cracks me up."
> 
> BTW: I've been MIA for some days, but did wish to mention how awesome it was for you to donate your beautiful hair for those with needs.
> 
> ...


I didn`t even see it. What did she say?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No her surgery is Monday. Out patient in office first time, then next Monday in hospital. She has all of you and she posted it on FB so she has many praying for her. She also posted a warning about tanning beds on FB. So maybe she can warn someone else about it causing cancer. She was told that all the tanning made her have an early menopause. She was 42. Also could never get pregnant . She went almost everyday for 30 minutes .
> We tried to warn her but she wouldn't listen. Now she is shouting it from the roof tops.


I really have to learn to read better CB. Didn't know tanning beds could bring on early menopause. Wow that should be enough for anyone to think twice about using them too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I didn`t even see it. What did she say?


She is back a few pages, you will know it is an AOW as she does not post here. Well did not post here, well she told us if we did not post on POV they would not post here. Well actual they have done it more then once. We just egnore them just post over them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have a swap every month from March -October.
> Yes sister's surgery is Monday. She is more positive. She called to tell me that she got a sweet card from her local dr . She is a Christian and so is my dr that is in with her. It is so nice Praise music is going on while you wait. Pictures of Jesus on the wall and scriptures. While I was in the room waiting on my dr last time I was in I heard the nurse praying for someone on the phone.
> Your poor Dad. I know he is scared and your mom is worried like the rest of you. Shame he had to go to the ER to do something that the home care could have done. Wouldn't dry blood mean healing? Will continue to pray for his recovery.Probably a good idea to keep catheter in to draw it all out.


I'm glad your ds was able to get surgery booked so quickly and the atmosphere in her clinic will be comforting to her - especially knowing the docs and nurses are also praying.

Actually Dad is calmest of all of us (except for the few hours he was in pain). He was more upset about missing my nephew's last indoor soccer game of the season than anything else.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Putin is a very dangerous man


Couldn't resist sending this!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I didn`t even see it. What did she say?


Wendy, she was "trying" to get you to respond then get nasty as she does each time. Ignore her!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes. These are uncertain times. This morning Gen. McInerny talked about the missing plane. He said he thinks it was probaby hijacked for another purpose, and he named several terrifying scenarios.


There are so many stories; amazing with all of our satelites and technology that there is still so much mystery


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> DH and I are going to the Flower and Patio show today. I am ready for a peek at flowers. Visiting MIL too. Jane won't find Spring here yet. But, it is close.


Sounds like a great way to anticipate spring! Our Home and Garden show will be coming up in a couple of weeks


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

We arrived home last night & was Molly glad to get home! She was running around looking at everything to make sure it was in place!

I'm tired but doing laundry as it will be around 55 today so might try hanging out sheets. Going out for lunch.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Glad you had a few minutes to drop in KPG; know how busy you and Joey are at this time of year


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We arrived home last night & was Molly glad to get home! She was running around looking at everything to make sure it was in place!
> 
> I'm tired but doing laundry as it will be around 55 today so might try hanging out sheets. Going out for lunch.


Glad you are home safe and that Molly is happy too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Here is new theme song for AOW:
> 
> I'm a little(very little in my mind's eye) tea pot short and stout.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: too funny Yarnie - now you've got me humming along


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Have simply had a full plate - I still work - thus I'm at my desk every day - my Ipad died on me - so can't sit at night in my easy chair at night & communicate with all ya' KPers - compiling my income tax papers - yuch - such a lousy job to have - but it must be done - anyway, just busy - busy - busy - but I do try to periodically check KP as often as possible every day - so - will be back with ya' soon.
> Georgiegirl


Hope your Ipad gets a new life soon. Just getting started on getting organized for taxes here - but ours aren't due to end of April


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No her surgery is Monday. Out patient in office first time, then next Monday in hospital. She has all of you and she posted it on FB so she has many praying for her. She also posted a warning about tanning beds on FB. So maybe she can warn someone else about it causing cancer. She was told that all the tanning made her have an early menopause. She was 42. Also could never get pregnant . She went almost everyday for 30 minutes .
> We tried to warn her but she wouldn't listen. Now she is shouting it from the roof tops.


There weren't alot of warnings about them until recently up here. Thank her for getting the message out


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

karverr said:


> use your search and type "carvings" I have some photos of some of my work on there. there are two topics both called carvings.


Oh my goodness - those are incredible karverr. The attention to detail is absolutely beautiful.
How talented you are. Thank you for posting them. ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Absolutely westy!!. I don`t want chocolate Easter eggs this year - I want some garlic rye chips instead lol
> :-D


Perhaps a good substitute for garlic rye chips: toast couple of pcs of rye bread, peel a clove of garlic and rub it on the toasted garlic. Delicious! and not a chip.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have a swap every month from March -October.
> Yes sister's surgery is Monday. She is more positive. She called to tell me that she got a sweet card from her local dr . She is a Christian and so is my dr that is in with her. It is so nice Praise music is going on while you wait. Pictures of Jesus on the wall and scriptures. While I was in the room waiting on my dr last time I was in I heard the nurse praying for someone on the phone.
> Your poor Dad. I know he is scared and your mom is worried like the rest of you. Shame he had to go to the ER to do something that the home care could have done. Wouldn't dry blood mean healing? Will continue to pray for his recovery.Probably a good idea to keep catheter in to draw it all out.


Know what you mean about having a God-fearing dr. I had a very pro-life ob-gyn but unfortunately he retired. I looked long and hard for another pro-life ob-gyn and found one. I'm happy with this one.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Perhaps a good substitute for garlic rye chips: toast couple of pcs of rye bread, peel a clove of garlic and rub it on the toasted garlic. Delicious! and not a chip.


That is just plain yuck, and more penance than giving up the real thing.

Come to think of it, maybe my Lenten penance should be to read the AOW's posts, praying that I won't throw up when reading their vile lies. Nawwww I haven't been that bad this year.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That does sound early in the season for a plant swap; do you have another one later when more things would be up? Is your sister's surgery on Mon? Still praying for her, she'll be so relieved to have it over with
> 
> Things are back on track with Dad again today but yesterday was bad. Dried blood blocked the catheter tubes and home care tried to get a doc's ok to remove and flush but they didn't get a reply so Dad had to go back to ER to have it done. They now want to leave the catheter in until meds are done next Wed. Thaks for asking


So sorry about the set back your Dad had. Hope all is better with him now, Kitty.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Good morning, ladies. Hope everyone has a blessed day!


Hope your day is blessed, also, Thumper. :thumbup: 
So far it looks good, 45+ degrees and sunny! I'm itching to go out and start gardening, except there is 12" of snow on the ground. :roll:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> When we ignore them, they can't stand it. It infuriates them. The devil has them in his grip and his demons are writhing in anger.


Exactly! KC :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes. These are uncertain times. This morning Gen. McInerny talked about the missing plane. He said he thinks it was probaby hijacked for another purpose, and he named several terrifying scenarios.


He did, didn't he?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Things are looking good politically here in West Virginia. We may finally get rid of our Democrat Nick Rahall for a new Republican Rep Evan Jenkins. Nick Rahall the incumbent is trailing Evan Jenkins 54-43 so far. Almost unheard of in the dem controlled house and senate in WV.
Jaye D Rockefeller is retiring, and a Republican Shelley Moore Capito could be grabbing his Senate seat. Shelley Moore Capito is the daughter of the late Republican WV Governor Arch Moore.He was very popular, and still missed today. I hope his daughter is a chip off the old block.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Things are looking good politically here in West Virginia. We may finally get rid of our Democrat Nick Rahall for a new Republican Rep Evan Jenkins. Nick Rahall the incumbent is trailing Evan Jenkins 54-43 so far. Almost unheard of in the dem controlled house and senate in WV.
> Jaye D Rockefeller is retiring, and a Republican Shelley Moore Capito could be grabbing his Senate seat. Shelley Moore Capito is the daughter of the late Republican WV Governor Arch Moore.He was very popular, and still missed today. I hope his daughter is a chip off the old block.


Good to hear such positive news, Wendy. How is the Arkansas senatorial race coming along?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks Bon just to let you know even if you don''t want to know I think you should know so i will tell you so you know.
> 
> last night's sleep I was to warm kick covers off. No sweet dreams actual no dreams at all. But the good thing is I slept in.
> 
> So know you know. :roll:


I sure do know. The couple of warm days and nights we had - by warm I mean maybe 60 at night - I had the same problem. I like it cold at night. I'm glad you slept in so you'll have lots of energy to keep posting! Can't let that record slip. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah...me too.....I'm constantly....day-to-day....amazed at the talented people we have here on our KP - & more than that, the thoughtul, caring, compasonate KPers - oh y'all are such nice people - I'm glad I found y'all.
> Georgiegirl


You all keep me going with my knitting. I may even try to make a sock one day!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Will be waiting to see them women of talent that thinks she isn't


Thanks, Yarnie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Here is new theme song for AOW:
> 
> I'm a little(very little in my mind's eye) tea pot short and stout.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB glad to hear sister came through surgrey. I would love to go to her hospital. Sure would feel safe knowing that the believers were near by and praying for one.


I would, too. That would be such a comfort. I've heard of the operating room staff praying before surgery. I don't know where, but I love it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah Wee Bee you are strong I would at least put one in my mouth and suck the salt off of it then take it out with out chewing on it, and throw it away.


Funny! Although it might be easier grab the salt shaker, tip your head back, open up, and just shake it in! No middle-man chip needed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Have simply had a full plate - I still work - thus I'm at my desk every day - my Ipad died on me - so can't sit at night in my easy chair at night & communicate with all ya' KPers - compiling my income tax papers - yuch - such a lousy job to have - but it must be done - anyway, just busy - busy - busy - but I do try to periodically check KP as often as possible every day - so - will be back with ya' soon.
> Georgiegirl


Boy, you sure are busy! I know the feeling. Good luck with all of it. It's good to hear from you, even if it's just a quick hello.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Bless me friends for I have once again broken my resolve and bought another spinning wheel. But I will do penance and either sell two of my wheels or one wheel and a loom. She is an absolute work horse. The small bobbins are twice as big as my Kromski's, and the jumbo flyer and bobbins could probably hold 1200 yards of lace weight. But she has her own skein winder that attaches to the wheel, so I can put my antique skein winder in a spot to be just pretty and be retired to a wonderfully quiet life.
> 
> Side note, some of the AOWs miss me and can't leave me alone. Can you imagine being so desperate to be noticed that they dig out month old comments out of context just to pick a fight? Cracks me up.


How exciting for you. Congratulations. Since this new wheel is a workhorse, does that mean there is a lot of spinning in your future?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No her surgery is Monday. Out patient in office first time, then next Monday in hospital. She has all of you and she posted it on FB so she has many praying for her. She also posted a warning about tanning beds on FB. So maybe she can warn someone else about it causing cancer. She was told that all the tanning made her have an early menopause. She was 42. Also could never get pregnant . She went almost everyday for 30 minutes .
> We tried to warn her but she wouldn't listen. Now she is shouting it from the roof tops.


I knew they were bad for the skin, but early menopause - at 42. That's very early. I hope Monday is easy for her. Prayers help.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad your ds was able to get surgery booked so quickly and the atmosphere in her clinic will be comforting to her - especially knowing the docs and nurses are also praying.
> 
> Actually Dad is calmest of all of us (except for the few hours he was in pain). He was more upset about missing my nephew's last indoor soccer game of the season than anything else.


Good for him. I don't know how they remain so calm. Same with my husband. Maybe it's men?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Couldn't resist sending this!


Can't resist laughing - and shaking my head in dismay at the same time. :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wendy, she was "trying" to get you to respond then get nasty as she does each time. Ignore her!


That's exactly what they do - you are so right again, Jane! Are you home?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We arrived home last night & was Molly glad to get home! She was running around looking at everything to make sure it was in place!
> 
> I'm tired but doing laundry as it will be around 55 today so might try hanging out sheets. Going out for lunch.


Sounds like fun. I haven't been out for lunch for a while. Have to make some plans!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Know what you mean about having a God-fearing dr. I had a very pro-life ob-gyn but unfortunately he retired. I looked long and hard for another pro-life ob-gyn and found one. I'm happy with this one.


We had only ONE pro-life ob-gyn in the area, and I think she's retired. I'm sure mine are not pro-life. They have a huge practice, and although I like my doctor, the place just feels too big and too feminist to be pro-life. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> He did, didn't he?


You saw it, too? Awful! I thought it, but having a general who is well-respected talk about the possibilities is rather grim.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There weren't alot of warnings about them until recently up here. Thank her for getting the message out


Yes, they can be very harmful.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We had only ONE pro-life ob-gyn in the area, and I think she's retired. I'm sure mine are not pro-life. They have a huge practice, and although I like my doctor, the place just feels too big and too feminist to be pro-life. I hope I'm wrong.


My orig. obgyn was a bro. of a Cath. priest. Need I say more? This new one I have is a son of an older gyn who has been in practice in a heavily Catholic part of Buffalo. Son took over the practice. I feel comfortable with him.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You saw it, too? Awful! I thought it, but having a general who is well-respected talk about the possibilities is rather grim.


When it comes to theories of this sort, worst case scenario is not that far out of the realm of possibility. Esp. when dealing with terrorists. :?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> We arrived home last night & was Molly glad to get home! She was running around looking at everything to make sure it was in place!
> 
> I'm tired but doing laundry as it will be around 55 today so might try hanging out sheets. Going out for lunch.


Glad you made it home safely. 55 isn't so bad and spring is next week, officially anyway.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Good to hear such positive news, Wendy. How is the Arkansas senatorial race coming along?


From what I could tell so far Jokim....

Election 2014: Arkansas Senate
Arkansas Senate: Cotton (R) 45%, Pryor (D) 40%

It`s from February, and I couldn`t find anything more recent. Here`s where I got it from
http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/elections/election_2014/arkansas/election_2014_arkansas_senate

It seems the Florida race where Jolly won this week was the bellwether for future midterm elections.
We can only hope.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> From what I could tell so far Jokim....
> 
> Election 2014: Arkansas Senate
> Arkansas Senate: Cotton (R) 45%, Pryor (D) 40%
> ...


I heard on Fox that none of the mainstream media reported on the victory. But would bet my last dollar they would be have been shouting from the rooftops if she had won. Such losers


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> From what I could tell so far Jokim....
> 
> Election 2014: Arkansas Senate
> Arkansas Senate: Cotton (R) 45%, Pryor (D) 40%
> ...


I hope they don't go on and on about the win, the way they did with Scott Brown. Jolly still has to win again in November. That will prove the people are behind him. Jolly seems to understand that which is refreshing.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I heard on Fox that none of the mainstream media reported on the victory. But would bet my last dollar they would be have been shouting from the rooftops if she had won. Such losers


Can you imagine if the Democrat Sink had won? There would be 24/7 coverage by the lame stream media about it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I hope they don't go on and on about the win, the way they did with Scott Brown. Jolly still has to win again in November. That will prove the people are behind him. Jolly seems to understand that which is refreshing.


Definately. What made that win so refreshing though was the libertarian candidate that took 5% of the vote and Jolly still won. It seems the Democrats fund a lot of money for 3rd parties to gain Dem control. Case in point Ken Cuccinelli's loss in Virginias Governors race a few months ago.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My orig. obgyn was a bro. of a Cath. priest. Need I say more? This new one I have is a son of an older gyn who has been in practice in a heavily Catholic part of Buffalo. Son took over the practice. I feel comfortable with him.


The doctor I used to have, now retired, was a true Southern gentleman. I liked him so much. I asked him if he did abortions. He said he had done some but was no longer going to. I was sorry he'd done that but glad he'd changed his mind. He was so kind that I can't imagine him being able to do that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Ditto what you said. :twisted:


The LWNs have each other - and enough hate and anger to endure for them through eternity.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> When it comes to theories of this sort, worst case scenario is not that far out of the realm of possibility. Esp. when dealing with terrorists. :?


Right. I hope NOT to revive my nuclear attack nightmares of the '50s. Duck and cover.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Here is new theme song for AOW:
> 
> I'm a little(very little in my mind's eye) tea pot short and stout.
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Bravo Yarnie! Everybody sing ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah...me too.....I'm constantly....day-to-day....amazed at the talented people we have here on our KP - & more than that, the thoughtul, caring, compasonate KPers - oh y'all are such nice people - I'm glad I found y'all.
> Georgiegirl


Oh, I must hide again then. Bye, see if you can find me now . :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh poor neigbhor is back today something went wrong with lighting. But he is back to firgure out what went wrong. What would we do with out him.
> 
> First it would cost a fortune to have electican come back in two days and the hourly wage don't want to think about it.


Lighting? I could help you with that.  I'm good and cheap too!

Reminds me of a funny story: in my youth three of my friends and I formed a small painting company. We thought about have tee shirts printed with the words on the back so when we all faced the wall/trim being painted folks could read these words:

VERY GOOD BUT CHEAP

HOWEVER, we soon realized lots more combos of the order of those words would NOT serve our company well.

     

I can still remember how hard we all laughed (while painting that lux townhouse that day) and still am laughing now at the memory.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No her surgery is Monday. Out patient in office first time, then next Monday in hospital. She has all of you and she posted it on FB so she has many praying for her. She also posted a warning about tanning beds on FB. So maybe she can warn someone else about it causing cancer. She was told that all the tanning made her have an early menopause. She was 42. Also could never get pregnant . She went almost everyday for 30 minutes .
> We tried to warn her but she wouldn't listen. Now she is shouting it from the roof tops.


Prayers for her CB. Sorry to hear this news.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I didn`t even see it. What did she say?


Not worth discussing.

You did good by ignoring the post.

The LWNs are just trying to incite you to respond so they can fight with you.

Don't bother - they have nothing interesting to say or worthy of an actual discussion.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Couldn't resist sending this!


Funny Jane. I cannot believe how weak President Obama appears to the rest of the world leaders. No wonder Putin is walking all over him, again. Who wouldn't?

BTW: I have a bad feeling that the missing plane is in the hands of some wacko in North Korea, Pakistan, Iran, etc.

The BBC has said the plane was hijacked for "another purpose."

So sad for those on board; probably all executed or prisoners of some evil force. I hope the next time we hear of that plane again is NOT because it was used as a weapon of terrorism filled with some kind of explosives or with suicide warriors.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Wendy, she was "trying" to get you to respond then get nasty as she does each time. Ignore her!


 :thumbup: One of the most "vocal" and hateful.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> We arrived home last night & was Molly glad to get home! She was running around looking at everything to make sure it was in place!
> 
> I'm tired but doing laundry as it will be around 55 today so might try hanging out sheets. Going out for lunch.


Yeah! Welcome back Jane. I think you'll like the weather better at your home now.

Look for a package in 2-3 days. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad you had a few minutes to drop in KPG; know how busy you and Joey are at this time of year


Oh, this time of year is always busy in my businesses, but other stuff keeping me busy at the moment. Although, I do need to start doing a couple of tax returns.

I enjoy doing them, so volunteer to do some, am paid for doing some, and do my own, of course.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> That is just plain yuck, and more penance than giving up the real thing.
> 
> Come to think of it, maybe my Lenten penance should be to read the AOW's posts, praying that I won't throw up when reading their vile lies. Nawwww I haven't been that bad this year.


 :XD: You're NEVER, ever that bad to HAVE to read their crap.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Things are looking good politically here in West Virginia. We may finally get rid of our Democrat Nick Rahall for a new Republican Rep Evan Jenkins. Nick Rahall the incumbent is trailing Evan Jenkins 54-43 so far. Almost unheard of in the dem controlled house and senate in WV.
> Jaye D Rockefeller is retiring, and a Republican Shelley Moore Capito could be grabbing his Senate seat. Shelley Moore Capito is the daughter of the late Republican WV Governor Arch Moore.He was very popular, and still missed today. I hope his daughter is a chip off the old block.


I'm still hoping the Dems will be whalloped in the Nov mid-terms. Yet, they and the Indepts need to put forth ideas to get the economy moving again. They have plenty of ideas but need to work well together to get their message out.

Also, there are something like 150 bills sitting on Do-Nothing Harry Reid's desk that they can get passed IF the Senate is controlled by the Repubs.

That will be a start to help the economy and stop ObamaNoCare until a Repub Pres can repeat it in its entirety in 2016/7.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> From what I could tell so far Jokim....
> 
> Election 2014: Arkansas Senate
> Arkansas Senate: Cotton (R) 45%, Pryor (D) 40%
> ...


Thanks Wendy!
Yes, we can only hope and pray that elections and vote counts aren't tampered with. :?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Right. I hope NOT to revive my nuclear attack nightmares of the '50s. Duck and cover.


Oh no! Not that, please. But you've seen what these suicide bombers are capable of.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I hope they don't go on and on about the win, the way they did with Scott Brown. Jolly still has to win again in November. That will prove the people are behind him. Jolly seems to understand that which is refreshing.


Right! They've won a battle, not the war.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The LWNs have each other - and enough hate and anger to endure for them through eternity.


I don't think they are happy with their own group of Lefties though. They keep baiting other KP readers on controversial topics and then taking over with their rants. If the neutral KPers don't buy their points, they begin name calling and race baiting. It is getting so predictable.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> From what I could tell so far Jokim....
> 
> Election 2014: Arkansas Senate
> Arkansas Senate: Cotton (R) 45%, Pryor (D) 40%
> ...


Going to be a close race with Cotton and Pryor. Pryor is trying to push the I believe in the Bible on his ads. Don't think he is fooling anyone with that one. Can't stand him or his daddy. Hope we can get Pryor out of here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Things are looking good politically here in West Virginia. We may finally get rid of our Democrat Nick Rahall for a new Republican Rep Evan Jenkins. Nick Rahall the incumbent is trailing Evan Jenkins 54-43 so far. Almost unheard of in the dem controlled house and senate in WV.
> Jaye D Rockefeller is retiring, and a Republican Shelley Moore Capito could be grabbing his Senate seat. Shelley Moore Capito is the daughter of the late Republican WV Governor Arch Moore.He was very popular, and still missed today. I hope his daughter is a chip off the old block.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You all keep me going with my knitting. I may even try to make a sock one day!


Go go go. You can do it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I would, too. That would be such a comfort. I've heard of the operating room staff praying before surgery. I don't know where, but I love it.


My son in nursing school has been told it is okay for anyone to pray for a patient. I know he will ,maybe not out loud but he will be praying for them. You know that drs see miracles every day so they should know it is not always them that has healed someone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I don't think they are happy with their own group of Lefties though. They keep baiting other KP readers on controversial topics and then taking over with their rants. If the neutral KPers don't buy their points, they begin name calling and race baiting. It is getting so predictable.


They are getting themselves a nasty name. Can't talk about anything without them trying to start a fight. The ladies on KP know they are bullies and trouble makers. They asked for it .


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I don't think they are happy with their own group of Lefties though. They keep baiting other KP readers on controversial topics and then taking over with their rants. If the neutral KPers don't buy their points, they begin name calling and race baiting. It is getting so predictable.


Most KPers are getting to know who these nasty people are. More and more are avoiding them and/or not engaging in conversation with them. I, personally, am avoiding them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Going to be a close race with Cotton and Pryor. Pryor is trying to push the I believe in the Bible on his ads. Don't think he is fooling anyone with that one. Can't stand him or his daddy. Hope we can get Pryor out of here.


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son in nursing school has been told it is okay for anyone to pray for a patient. I know he will ,maybe not out loud but he will be praying for them. You know that drs see miracles every day so they should know it is not always them that has healed someone.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jay Carney leaving? Who will be the next liar?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jay Carney leaving? Who will be the next liar?


Well I guess Pinocchio's nose got so heavy with those lies he couldn't keep his head held high as he continued to lie.

<<<<<whispering............the AOW are still talking to themselves and boy is it not only stupid childish talk, but boring. Bless their hearts>>>>>>>>>


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well I guess Pinocchio's nose got so heavy with those lies he couldn't keep his head held high as he continued to lie.
> 
> <<<<<whispering............the AOW are still talking to themselves and boy is it not only stupid childish talk, but boring. Bless their hearts>>>>>>>>>


That or he couldn't physically tolerate the oppressive guilt and constant vomiting he experienced after each press conference. Well, one can only hope.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They are getting themselves a nasty name. Can't talk about anything without them trying to start a fight. The ladies on KP know they are bullies and trouble makers. They asked for it .


They`re eating their own Bumpy....just like the libs in the House and Senate


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Pray for the people of the Ukraine. President, Clinton helped to disarm them in 1990's, and now their position to defend themselves, against Russia and (Ras)Putin, is compromised. :?


I posted a reply- but decided it was useless. It is nice that Clinton and Obama are the reason Putin is invading the Crimea and 
disrupting the Ukraine. Wow, But Bush never sent the US to war over a lie - where billions of dollars were spent and many many young Americans were killed. Did Obama do that too? I am sure someone on the right thinks so. No need to answer - I already know your answers. I am in awe of your mind set and your 
opinions. Truth doesn't have anything to do with it. I won't be answering any more but some things need a reply; I am still surprised when I read this type of thing. I have avoided coming here because it is so unbelievable. I will be sorry later that I answered but sometimes yoiu just have to.

I haven't been around for awhile - but each time I come it is more and more nasty on both sides. such a shame.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Prayers for her CB. Sorry to hear this news.


Praying for her.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Well I guess Pinocchio's nose got so heavy with those lies he couldn't keep his head held high as he continued to lie.
> 
> <<<<<whispering............the AOW are still talking to themselves and boy is it not only stupid childish talk, but boring. Bless their hearts>>>>>>>>>


LOL I saw that. And what`s so funny is one of them has a signture preaching tolerence.
You just can`t make this stuff up.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Uh oh another Friday night news dump. This one is scary
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/us-to-relinquish-remaining-control-over-the-internet/2014/03/14/0c7472d0-abb5-11e3-adbc-888c8010c799_print.html


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I posted a reply- but decided it was useless. It is nice that Clinton and Obama are the reason Putin is invading the Crimea and
> disrupting the Ukraine. Wow, But Bush never sent the US to war over a lie - where billions of dollars were spent and many many young Americans were killed. Did Obama do that too? I am sure someone on the right thinks so. No need to answer - I already know your answers. I am in awe of your mind set and your
> opinions. Truth doesn't have anything to do with it. I won't be answering any more but some things need a reply; I am still surprised when I read this type of thing. I have avoided coming here because it is so unbelievable. I will be sorry later that I answered but sometimes yoiu just have to.


You're not even from the US, so whatever...
However, to what 'lie' are you referring?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> You're not even from the US, so whatever...
> However, to what 'lie' are you referring?


She's talking about the fact that the US, Canada, France, Britain, and Italy were convinced that Saddam Hussein had WMDs. No one knows for sure how the international intelligence could have been wrong, and at the time the evaluation was done, there is a very high probability that he did. He either lied and fooled those countries (unlikely) or he transferred them to Assad in Syria. The lies of Obama don't affect Designer, so she doesn't 't care about his lie library and his communist agenda.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son in nursing school has been told it is okay for anyone to pray for a patient. I know he will ,maybe not out loud but he will be praying for them. You know that drs see miracles every day so they should know it is not always them that has healed someone.


You're so right. I feel sure your son will pray for his patients.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jay Carney leaving? Who will be the next liar?


What? I hadn't heard. No wonder. What took him so long? Imagine having to defend that president every day - and to people you used to work beside. Ugh.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> That or he couldn't physically tolerate the oppressive guilt and constant vomiting he experienced after each press conference. Well, one can only hope.


LOL to that one! You're funny, Thumpbunny.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I posted a reply- but decided it was useless. It is nice that Clinton and Obama are the reason Putin is invading the Crimea and
> disrupting the Ukraine. Wow, But Bush never sent the US to war over a lie - where billions of dollars were spent and many many young Americans were killed. Did Obama do that too? I am sure someone on the right thinks so. No need to answer - I already know your answers. I am in awe of your mind set and your
> opinions. Truth doesn't have anything to do with it. I won't be answering any more but some things need a reply; I am still surprised when I read this type of thing. I have avoided coming here because it is so unbelievable. I will be sorry later that I answered but sometimes yoiu just have to.
> 
> I haven't been around for awhile - but each time I come it is more and more nasty on both sides. such a shame.


It's just not worth it to fight - on your thread or ours. Peace.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:     :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> You're not even from the US, so whatever...
> However, to what 'lie' are you referring?


Tumper , don't even read her stuff, she is about as left as one can be, if she gets any more left she will make a turn and be a righty.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> She's talking about the fact that the US, Canada, France, Britain, and Italy were convinced that Saddam Hussein had WMDs. No one knows for sure how the international intelligence could have been wrong, and at the time the evaluation was done, there is a very high probability that he did. He either lied and fooled those countries (unlikely) or he transferred them to Assad in Syria. The lies of Obama don't affect Designer, so she doesn't 't care about his lie library and his communist agenda.


Given what Designer, a non US citizen (no offense WCK), has been obviously spoon fed by the lefties regarding former President Bush and his decision to send our troops into the Middle East, her post is not surprising. I pretty much knew, from previous experience, that she identifies herself with the nasty gals. So many of 'them' don't realize, or are aware of the fact, that the intel Former President Bush had was from the Clinton presidency. However, of they did acknowledge that fact it would be an issue for their hopes for hellory.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Oh my goodness - those are incredible karverr. The attention to detail is absolutely beautiful.
> How talented you are. Thank you for posting them. ♥


thanks, I don't know if I will be able to carve like that again since I had my stroke/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Given what Designer, a non US citizen (no offense WCK), has been obviously spoon fed by the lefties regarding former President Bush and his decision to send our troops into the Middle East, her post is not surprising. I pretty much knew, from previous experience, that she identifies herself with the nasty gals. So many of 'them' don't realize, or are aware of the fact, that the intel Former President Bush had was from the Clinton presidency. However, of they did acknowledge that fact it would be an issue for their hopes for hellory.


Oh you speak with false tongue. :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Nay you don't but they don't want to believe the truth. your right about spoon fed.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

karverr said:


> thanks, I don't know if I will be able to carve like that again since I had my stroke/


It may different but that's ok. It will still be your work and beautiful still.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> thanks, I don't know if I will be able to carve like that again since I had my stroke/


Karverr don't give up carving just do what you can. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL I saw that. And what`s so funny is one of them has a signture preaching tolerence.
> You just can`t make this stuff up.


I know I saw that too, :shock: :shock:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I know I saw that too, :shock: :shock:


Well, me, too. I was giving them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Here is new theme song for AOW:
> 
> I'm a little(very little in my mind's eye) tea pot short and stout.
> 
> ...


Yarnie you got me humming along - here's a great version of the original tune


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Karverr don't give up carving just do what you can. :thumbup:


Yeah Karverr....what Yarny said X 10
♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> We arrived home last night & was Molly glad to get home! She was running around looking at everything to make sure it was in place!
> 
> I'm tired but doing laundry as it will be around 55 today so might try hanging out sheets. Going out for lunch.


Glad to hear you made it home safe and sound Jane and that you aren't hit with a hard blast of winter. Won't take Molly long to reclaim her space.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, ladies and gentleman. Tomorrow I'm leaving to go play with six kids - 3 to 17! Starts with two softball games tomorrow. Have a great weekend. 

Back on Tuesday!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

It`s always a good day when Jane posts. We missed you Jane
&#9829;


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night, ladies and gentleman. Tomorrow I'm leaving to go play with six kids - 3 to 17! Starts with two softball games tomorrow. Have a great weekend.
> 
> Back on Tuesday!


Have a wonderful long weekend bon...see you Tuesday ♥


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Can we not talk about taxes? Being from one of the most tax heavy states in the union it grates on me big time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie you got me humming along - here's a great version of the original tune
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night, ladies and gentleman. Tomorrow I'm leaving to go play with six kids - 3 to 17! Starts with two softball games tomorrow. Have a great weekend.
> 
> Back on Tuesday!


Have fun with the kids and the grands. Take your vitamins with you. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son in nursing school has been told it is okay for anyone to pray for a patient. I know he will ,maybe not out loud but he will be praying for them. You know that drs see miracles every day so they should know it is not always them that has healed someone.


I would feel so much safer with someone who believed in more than themselves or science alone. With God's support, your son will do so much more for his patients than basic care


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I would feel so much safer with someone who believed in more than themselves or science alone. With God's support, your son will do so much more for his patients than basic care


He is not looking forward to the abortion class. He is already learning how they do it and is upset. He also was there with a still birth last week. He had 6 girls with him . They were all crying and upset. They had to foot print and hand print the baby and weigh and measure it. I don't know if it was a boy or girl but everyone was upset over it. Part of the learning. Nursing or being a dr is seeing the worse it can be or the best part with the healing and the living.
I remember when my dh was hurt and I went to the hospital. I had to go 45 miles only knowing he had been ran over by the train. I had everyone from church praying for us. When I jumped out of my db's and sil's car the peace came over me. I could feel the weights falling off of me. When I talked to the dr he was so caring and just said it so matter of fact. I really appreciated the way he told me what had happened. Even with bad news he made me feel good. Hope my son , gs and dil are kind to the hurting too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

ha http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153065789903475&set=a.10151929001398475.505881.261340523474&type=1&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Given what Designer, a non US citizen (no offense WCK), has been obviously spoon fed by the lefties regarding former President Bush and his decision to send our troops into the Middle East, her post is not surprising. I pretty much knew, from previous experience, that she identifies herself with the nasty gals. So many of 'them' don't realize, or are aware of the fact, that the intel Former President Bush had was from the Clinton presidency. However, of they did acknowledge that fact it would be an issue for their hopes for hellory.


No offense taken Thumper - I don't know why Designer posted as she did or why she wants to compare the current crises in the Ukraine to Iraq when they are so obviously very different. Unfortunately she seems to be prepared to look for the worst from the right while overlooking or excusing bad attitudes and behaviour from the left.

Although Canada's *Liberal* govt of the time chose not to send troops to Iraq, it did *NOT* question the validity of intelligence claiming Iraq had WMD and *did* provide other forms of support to coalition forces. I think there is a lot of self serving propaganda and re-writing of history taking place by leftists who have their own agenda to push.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> thanks, I don't know if I will be able to carve like that again since I had my stroke/


your carving might change, but as long as you still have the passion for it I hope you continue.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night, ladies and gentleman. Tomorrow I'm leaving to go play with six kids - 3 to 17! Starts with two softball games tomorrow. Have a great weekend.
> 
> Back on Tuesday!


Have a great weekend Bonnie; the grands are sure to keep you hopping. Hope they do well with their ball games


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is not looking forward to the abortion class. He is already learning how they do it and is upset. He also was there with a still birth last week. He had 6 girls with him . They were all crying and upset. They had to foot print and hand print the baby and weigh and measure it. I don't know if it was a boy or girl but everyone was upset over it. Part of the learning. Nursing or being a dr is seeing the worse it can be or the best part with the healing and the living.
> I remember when my dh was hurt and I went to the hospital. I had to go 45 miles only knowing he had been ran over by the train. I had everyone from church praying for us. When I jumped out of my db's and sil's car the peace came over me. I could feel the weights falling off of me. When I talked to the dr he was so caring and just said it so matter of fact. I really appreciated the way he told me what had happened. Even with bad news he made me feel good. Hope my son , gs and dil are kind to the hurting too.


I'm sure they will be more than kind CB and I pray that they have the strength to deal with the hurt and hardships that they will face.With all the joys and sucess in medicine, the losses must still tear at the emotions.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yeah! Welcome back Jane. I think you'll like the weather better at your home now.
> 
> Look for a package in 2-3 days. :-D


Yes, there really isn't any place like home! I went to bed early, but woke up so I'm reading & posting. Thanks in advance for pkg.

Those AOW are really angry you must read even if you don't post--they are funny. Conan has returned!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I posted a reply- but decided it was useless. It is nice that Clinton and Obama are the reason Putin is invading the Crimea and
> disrupting the Ukraine. Wow, But Bush never sent the US to war over a lie - where billions of dollars were spent and many many young Americans were killed. Did Obama do that too? I am sure someone on the right thinks so. No need to answer - I already know your answers. I am in awe of your mind set and your
> opinions. Truth doesn't have anything to do with it. I won't be answering any more but some things need a reply; I am still surprised when I read this type of thing. I have avoided coming here because it is so unbelievable. I will be sorry later that I answered but sometimes yoiu just have to.
> 
> I haven't been around for awhile - but each time I come it is more and more nasty on both sides. such a shame.


I just couldn't resist!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> thanks, I don't know if I will be able to carve like that again since I had my stroke/


Your carvings are great! You now knit with precision so you might carve again.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I posted a reply- but decided it was useless. It is nice that Clinton and Obama are the reason Putin is invading the Crimea and
> disrupting the Ukraine. Wow, But Bush never sent the US to war over a lie - where billions of dollars were spent and many many young Americans were killed. Did Obama do that too? I am sure someone on the right thinks so. No need to answer - I already know your answers. I am in awe of your mind set and your
> opinions. Truth doesn't have anything to do with it. I won't be answering any more but some things need a reply; I am still surprised when I read this type of thing. I have avoided coming here because it is so unbelievable. I will be sorry later that I answered but sometimes yoiu just have to.
> 
> I haven't been around for awhile - but each time I come it is more and more nasty on both sides. such a shame.


Yes, while we were in Florida, a couple from your country bought a condo, stripped it of the nice furniture then put it back on the market within 3 weeks. The good news to everyone in the neighborhood was they must keep the condo 1 year before selling it! We all laughed at the stupidity of the Canadians thinking they could pull a fast one & strip the condo then because of the money exchange make a huge profit!

When we left the news was they couldn't make the 1st payment & were going to be foreclosed! The bank already had been at the Condo with papers that items that were removed "must" be replaced!

You people are not as smart as you think as I laughed my head off & thought of you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm sure they will be more than kind CB and I pray that they have the strength to deal with the hurt and hardships that they will face.With all the joys and sucess in medicine, the losses must still tear at the emotions.


WC, you are one lovely lady so my reply to Designer does not reflect on you. Hugs!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I posted a reply- but decided it was useless. It is nice that Clinton and Obama are the reason Putin is invading the Crimea and
> disrupting the Ukraine. Wow, But Bush never sent the US to war over a lie - where billions of dollars were spent and many many young Americans were killed. Did Obama do that too? I am sure someone on the right thinks so. No need to answer - I already know your answers. I am in awe of your mind set and your
> opinions. Truth doesn't have anything to do with it. I won't be answering any more but some things need a reply; I am still surprised when I read this type of thing. I have avoided coming here because it is so unbelievable. I will be sorry later that I answered but sometimes yoiu just have to.
> 
> I haven't been around for awhile - but each time I come it is more and more nasty on both sides. such a shame.


Then why come back? We are a wonderful group of Conservative and God Loving women (and guy) that enjoy each other's company and speak kindly to each other. I will say what others are thinking.......We don't care what you think about Bush. We don't care that you hate him. We do not care about anything you have to say about our country, because it is always negative. So if you are trying to maintain your number one spot with the amount of posts you make, please do it in another thread...........


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Uh oh another Friday night news dump. This one is scary
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/us-to-relinquish-remaining-control-over-the-internet/2014/03/14/0c7472d0-abb5-11e3-adbc-888c8010c799_print.html


This is terrible.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I posted a reply- but decided it was useless. It is nice that Clinton and Obama are the reason Putin is invading the Crimea and
> disrupting the Ukraine. Wow, But Bush never sent the US to war over a lie - where billions of dollars were spent and many many young Americans were killed. Did Obama do that too? I am sure someone on the right thinks so. No need to answer - I already know your answers. I am in awe of your mind set and your
> opinions. Truth doesn't have anything to do with it. I won't be answering any more but some things need a reply; I am still surprised when I read this type of thing. I have avoided coming here because it is so unbelievable. I will be sorry later that I answered but sometimes yoiu just have to.
> 
> I haven't been around for awhile - but each time I come it is more and more nasty on both sides. such a shame.


We do not have a nasty fight. Obama has done far worse than Bush. If you don't live it, you don't know.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, there really isn't any place like home! I went to bed early, but woke up so I'm reading & posting. Thanks in advance for pkg.
> 
> Those AOW are really angry you must read even if you don't post--they are funny. Conan has returned!


I am glad you are back Jane all refreshed. You sure needed a vacation. Sweet dh to take you away like that.
Just ignore the AOW. We have too much fun here to pay any attention to them.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No offense taken Thumper - I don't know why Designer posted as she did or why she wants to compare the current crises in the Ukraine to Iraq when they are so obviously very different. Unfortunately she seems to be prepared to look for the worst from the right while overlooking or excusing bad attitudes and behaviour from the left.
> 
> Although Canada's *Liberal* govt of the time chose not to send troops to Iraq, it did *NOT* question the validity of intelligence claiming Iraq had WMD and *did* provide other forms of support to coalition forces. I think there is a lot of self serving propaganda and re-writing of history taking place by leftists who have their own agenda to push.


Very true. Those that have claimed that Iraq did not have WMDs should ask that of the thousands and thousands of Kurds that were murdered using the aforementioned non-existent weapons. Oh, wait...they can't because they're _dead_. I guess if one repeats to themselves "There is no such thing as WMDs in Iraq" enough times they didn't exist.

I do find it strange that libs are still wanting to blame current affairs on Bush whilst finding no blame with things the mindless moron in the WH is doing. Amazing what far reaching control and future vision Bush had, isn't it?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Very true. Those that have claimed that Iraq did not have WMDs should ask that of the thousands and thousands of Kurds that were murdered using the aforementioned non-existent weapons. Oh, wait...they can't because they're _dead_. I guess if one repeats to themselves "There is no such thing as WMDs in Iraq" enough times they didn't exist.
> 
> I do find it strange that libs are still wanting to blame current affairs on Bush whilst finding no blame with things the mindless moron in the WH is doing. Amazing what far reaching control and future vision Bush had, isn't it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK, you are such a love. I am glad I have gotten to know you on KP. 

You understand how we feel about what is going on in our country, and never find fault with us.

It is nice that you can share with us. 

You do know that I find the Canadian Mount Police sexy. Those uniforms and horses wow I am just impress. (tee hee)


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Great picture, KPG. I have always wondered why people voted for the twit. Twice! Nothing about him could be substantiated or withstand any scrutiny and that which could be substantiated was not likable. The only conclusions my DH and I have been able to come up with are lack of standards, white guilt, or a desire for governmental control.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Good morning! It is good as I have 3 days off, the sun is trying to shine and the snow is melting. I need a second cup.


ha ha, lucky you we are to get 1 inch of snow this afternoon, saw on news it won't be getting near you. will be up there as soon as I can. Really sick of snow.

We also by order of the villiage have to have a small stream of water ranning from our fasit(on to heck with it can't find in dictionary) you know those things in sink. As six inches of frost and they are worried about water lines rapturing.We have to do this until father notice.

Gads women posted about puncuation and red lining it if wrong. Now I am back to worrying about that. Wish people would understand that some do not do it on purpose. I even have trouble with simple words.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ha ha nice one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is not looking forward to the abortion class. He is already learning how they do it and is upset. He also was there with a still birth last week. He had 6 girls with him . They were all crying and upset. They had to foot print and hand print the baby and weigh and measure it. I don't know if it was a boy or girl but everyone was upset over it. Part of the learning. Nursing or being a dr is seeing the worse it can be or the best part with the healing and the living.
> I remember when my dh was hurt and I went to the hospital. I had to go 45 miles only knowing he had been ran over by the train. I had everyone from church praying for us. When I jumped out of my db's and sil's car the peace came over me. I could feel the weights falling off of me. When I talked to the dr he was so caring and just said it so matter of fact. I really appreciated the way he told me what had happened. Even with bad news he made me feel good. Hope my son , gs and dil are kind to the hurting too.


Oh how nice to know that there are people out there that do feel the pain, and you know you raise them the right way they have your love in them CB.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Can we not talk about taxes? Being from one of the most tax heavy states in the union it grates on me big time.


No no do not want to talk abaout taxes. Sorry for you, really it is times like this I wish I lived in Fla or some place where do not make you pay through the nose.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie you got me humming along - here's a great version of the original tune
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you speak with false tongue. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Nay you don't but they don't want to believe the truth. your right about spoon fed.


Thumper I hope you know I was trying to be funny, reread it and thought how stupid it sounded and you may have taken it wrong.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Bon envy you with Grandchildren have fun.

KGP good one . Of all the things thehy miss it must be their minds, (Voters)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Designer, you may want to do this next time you feel you have to post. Don't do it, easy peasy then you won't have to worry about being attack.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thumper I hope you know I was trying to be funny, reread it and thought how stupid it sounded and you may have taken it wrong.


I know. I just hate the absurd amount our liberal controlled state thinks we should have to pay and this time of year always makes me crazy.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Designer, you may want to do this next time you feel you have to post. Don't do it, easy peasy then you won't have to worry about being attack.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
That or post something with some degree of thought and knowledge of actual fact to support the post.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I posted a reply- but decided it was useless. It is nice that Clinton and Obama are the reason Putin is invading the Crimea and
> disrupting the Ukraine. Wow, But Bush never sent the US to war over a lie - where billions of dollars were spent and many many young Americans were killed. Did Obama do that too? I am sure someone on the right thinks so. No need to answer - I already know your answers. I am in awe of your mind set and your
> opinions. Truth doesn't have anything to do with it. I won't be answering any more but some things need a reply; I am still surprised when I read this type of thing. I have avoided coming here because it is so unbelievable. I will be sorry later that I answered but sometimes yoiu just have to.
> 
> I haven't been around for awhile - but each time I come it is more and more nasty on both sides. such a shame.


My statement is based on fact. Not only did Clinton help to disarm the Ukraine in the 1990's, but Obama further weakened Eastern Europe's ability to defend itself against an aggressor (which now is showing himself to be Russia's Putin), by withdrawing the missile defense system from Poland and the Czech Republic. Eastern Europe and the Baltic countries are now vulnerable to aggression. Can anyone remember Hitler in the 30's, using the same reasoning?! In Sudetenland, in Austria, in the Rhineland!

The argument's transition to Bush is a non-sequitur, illogical and hate-filled.
Designer should follow what she preaches:
"EMBRACE OUR DIFFERENCES - Be Kind!" (her post's subscript)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> Tumper , don't even read her stuff, she is about as left as one can be, if she gets any more left she will make a turn and be a righty.


God forbid! :-(


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Given what Designer, a non US citizen (no offense WCK), has been obviously spoon fed by the lefties regarding former President Bush and his decision to send our troops into the Middle East, her post is not surprising. I pretty much knew, from previous experience, that she identifies herself with the nasty gals. So many of 'them' don't realize, or are aware of the fact, that the intel Former President Bush had was from the Clinton presidency. However, of they did acknowledge that fact it would be an issue for their hopes for hellory.


Not only was it intel from Clinton but the dems in Congress couldn't wait to attack S. Hussein and Iraq. They harangued Bush about it, saying that he was slow in responding. So he invaded Irag, but when things there got a little 'slow' they badgered Bush again that Afghanistan is the place to attack, that that's where the problem was, and to get out of Iraq. The dems, leftists, socialists, communists, whatever the name they go by, are bullies par excellence! :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is not looking forward to the abortion class. He is already learning how they do it and is upset. He also was there with a still birth last week. He had 6 girls with him . They were all crying and upset. They had to foot print and hand print the baby and weigh and measure it. I don't know if it was a boy or girl but everyone was upset over it. Part of the learning. Nursing or being a dr is seeing the worse it can be or the best part with the healing and the living.
> I remember when my dh was hurt and I went to the hospital. I had to go 45 miles only knowing he had been ran over by the train. I had everyone from church praying for us. When I jumped out of my db's and sil's car the peace came over me. I could feel the weights falling off of me. When I talked to the dr he was so caring and just said it so matter of fact. I really appreciated the way he told me what had happened. Even with bad news he made me feel good. Hope my son , gs and dil are kind to the hurting too.


They will be kind to the hurting. You have raised them in the Lord. They are sensitive to others' feelings. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> ha http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153065789903475&set=a.10151929001398475.505881.261340523474&type=1&theater


Cheap and easy.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Can we not talk about taxes? Being from one of the most tax heavy states in the union it grates on me big time.


NY is no sloucher when it comes to high taxes.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No offense taken Thumper - I don't know why Designer posted as she did or why she wants to compare the current crises in the Ukraine to Iraq when they are so obviously very different. Unfortunately she seems to be prepared to look for the worst from the right while overlooking or excusing bad attitudes and behaviour from the left.
> 
> Although Canada's *Liberal* govt of the time chose not to send troops to Iraq, it did *NOT* question the validity of intelligence claiming Iraq had WMD and *did* provide other forms of support to coalition forces. I think there is a lot of self serving propaganda and re-writing of history taking place by leftists who have their own agenda to push.


I think you're right, Kitty. They love to re-write history into their own version, not necessarily the truth! :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, while we were in Florida, a couple from your country bought a condo, stripped it of the nice furniture then put it back on the market within 3 weeks. The good news to everyone in the neighborhood was they must keep the condo 1 year before selling it! We all laughed at the stupidity of the Canadians thinking they could pull a fast one & strip the condo then because of the money exchange make a huge profit!
> 
> When we left the news was they couldn't make the 1st payment & were going to be foreclosed! The bank already had been at the Condo with papers that items that were removed "must" be replaced!
> 
> You people are not as smart as you think as I laughed my head off & thought of you!


They didn't read their mortgage contract carefully. Prepayment penalty applies, very often, when obtaining mtges in the US.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Love the message in this pic. Perhaps someday we'll knot the truth about this admin.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Very true. Those that have claimed that Iraq did not have WMDs should ask that of the thousands and thousands of Kurds that were murdered using the aforementioned non-existent weapons. Oh, wait...they can't because they're _dead_. I guess if one repeats to themselves "There is no such thing as WMDs in Iraq" enough times they didn't exist.
> 
> I do find it strange that libs are still wanting to blame current affairs on Bush whilst finding no blame with things the mindless moron in the WH is doing. Amazing what far reaching control and future vision Bush had, isn't it?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, there really isn't any place like home! I went to bed early, but woke up so I'm reading & posting. Thanks in advance for pkg.
> 
> Those AOW are really angry you must read even if you don't post--they are funny. Conan has returned!


You're right Jane - they are funny (haha) and funny (strange). They're lost without someone to be nasty at


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> WC, you are one lovely lady so my reply to Designer does not reflect on you. Hugs!


I know there is history there Jane. Hugs back to you. Looking forward to your funny pics now that you're back home


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Good morning! It is good as I have 3 days off, the sun is trying to shine and the snow is melting. I need a second cup.


Hope you enjoy your weekend off Joey. Nice to have a little break and do something just for enjoyment


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK, you are such a love. I am glad I have gotten to know you on KP.
> 
> You understand how we feel about what is going on in our country, and never find fault with us.
> 
> ...


Is this the sexy Mountie? :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Great picture, KPG. I have always wondered why people voted for the twit. Twice! Nothing about him could be substantiated or withstand any scrutiny and that which could be substantiated was not likable. The only conclusions my DH and I have been able to come up with are lack of standards, white guilt, or a desire for governmental control.


You forgot: ignorance and entitlement.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> ha ha, lucky you we are to get 1 inch of snow this afternoon, saw on news it won't be getting near you. will be up there as soon as I can. Really sick of snow.
> 
> We also by order of the villiage have to have a small stream of water ranning from our fasit(on to heck with it can't find in dictionary) you know those things in sink. As six inches of frost and they are worried about water lines rapturing.We have to do this until father notice.
> 
> Gads women posted about puncuation and red lining it if wrong. Now I am back to worrying about that. Wish people would understand that some do not do it on purpose. I even have trouble with simple words.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: gotta love Yarnie - thanks for my laugh out-loud today!

It's _faucet_ and since when did our precious Savior decide to _rapture_ the water lines?

I thought the water lines were under Govt control, not God's?

On 2nd thought, man is 90% water I think and so is the earth, so I guess it does stand to reason that ruptured water lines, man and earth will be caught up in the _Rapture!_


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Great picture, KPG. I have always wondered why people voted for the twit. Twice! Nothing about him could be substantiated or withstand any scrutiny and that which could be substantiated was not likable. The only conclusions my DH and I have been able to come up with are lack of standards, white guilt, or a desire for governmental control.


In Canada the right was divided for decades leaving it to the Liberals to keep forming the govt despite many financial and patronage scandals and the Prime Minister even punched a protester while TV cameras were rolling. It didn't change until the right was able to get past their differences and unite under their leader. As long as your right is divided, it could let the left keep their control


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> That or post something with some degree of thought and knowledge of actual fact to support the post.


 :thumbup: Facts and thought are never strengths of a Lib.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> My statement is based on fact. Not only did Clinton help to disarm the Ukraine in the 1990's, but Obama further weakened Eastern Europe's ability to defend itself against an aggressor (which now is showing himself to be Russia's Putin), by withdrawing the missile defense system from Poland and the Czech Republic. Eastern Europe and the Baltic countries are now vulnerable to aggression. Can anyone remember Hitler in the 30's, using the same reasoning?! In Sudetenland, in Austria, in the Rhineland!
> 
> The argument's transition to Bush is a non-sequitur, illogical and hate-filled.
> Designer should follow what she preaches:
> "EMBRACE OUR DIFFERENCES - Be Kind!" (her post's subscript)


You tell 'em, professor Jokim! (I agree btw)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I know there is history there Jane. Hugs back to you. Looking forward to your funny pics now that you're back home


WCK: how come many of your posts cut the final period off?

I've seen this a lot recently and wonder if you know why it is happening?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Is this the sexy Mountie? :XD:


Absolutely NOT! That is a rat that is and enjoys NUTS - gotta be a Leftie Liberal.

Yarnie loves the real thing and real Canadians as do I.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You forgot: ignorance and entitlement.


I stand corrected. Thank you.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

It`s all about the taxes, that`s why the US wanted to give away authority of the internet to the UN.
http://dailycaller.com/2014/03/15/ex-bush-admin-official-internet-giveaway-weakens-cybersecurity-opens-door-to-web-tax/


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK, you are such a love. I am glad I have gotten to know you on KP.
> 
> You understand how we feel about what is going on in our country, and never find fault with us.
> 
> ...


Well, Yarnie, there is still fire in your furnace! I like the Mounties too, but wouldn't know what to do with one if I caught one! Too much snow on the mountain-top with a dead furnace! Ha, Ha!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> In Canada the right was divided for decades leaving it to the Liberals to keep forming the govt despite many financial and patronage scandals and the Prime Minister even punched a protester while TV cameras were rolling. It didn't change until the right was able to get past their differences and unite under their leader. As long as your right is divided, it could let the left keep their control


I agree with your assessment. Sometimes I think they're all too willing to cut off their nose to spite their face. I'm hoping that the presidential election we can manage to present a more united front. Lord knows we don't need another moron in the WH like we have now. It's going to take many years to undo the damage the twit has caused. I wouldn't put it past he with the pen and the phone to declare himself ruler for life.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Absolutely NOT! That is a rat that is and enjoys NUTS - gotta be a Leftie Liberal.
> 
> Yarnie loves the real thing and real Canadians as do I.


Oh, yes, handsome bunch!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

oh my God, I have ran out of yarn for my scarf. DW will pick me up some on her way home, when ever that may be.this is terrible, all day to sit because of rain and no yarn.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

If you look back over time, the U.S. has bailed out every country they have been to war with. Germany, France, Vietnam Korea, we have spent billion if not trillions in reparation as they call it. why are we paying money to people who we fought? So I've got the perfect solution. Lets declare war on Canada, then before we start fighting we'll surrender and let them take care of us.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I hate it when that happens karverr.
Is there another knitting project you can work on while you wait for your wife to come back?
What yarn are you using to knit your scarf?


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I hate it when that happens karverr.
> Is there another knitting project you can work on while you wait for your wife to come back?
> What yarn are you using to knit your scarf?


It is lions brand super bulky in the color 
little Rock Granite, if she comes on home soon I can finish the scarf and give it to my pastors wife.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: gotta love Yarnie - thanks for my laugh out-loud today!
> 
> It's _faucet_ and since when did our precious Savior decide to _rapture_ the water lines?
> 
> ...


Oh gosh now you did what that lady on punctuation site said she does. She red lines them and corrects them. To lazy to look the words up sorry.

But glad you got a laugh from it.  :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is this the sexy Mountie? :XD:


nope and not even close but he is a cute little animal.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, Yarnie, there is still fire in your furnace! I like the Mounties too, but wouldn't know what to do with one if I caught one! Too much snow on the mountain-top with a dead furnace! Ha, Ha!


Nay never to old to enjoy the view Jayne. Never worry about the furnace. A good view is just as nice. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> If you look back over time, the U.S. has bailed out every country they have been to war with. Germany, France, Vietnam Korea, we have spent billion if not trillions in reparation as they call it. why are we paying money to people who we fought? So I've got the perfect solution. Lets declare war on Canada, then before we start fighting we'll surrender and let them take care of us.


Agree with some of what you said Karrverr, but would not do declare war on Canada, they are probably the only nation that has back us in the world. 
Now France if I remember correctly still has not paid back monies we lent them for world warII. So maybe we should go after them and surrender and let them take care of us. At least we would get our money back.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> oh my God, I have ran out of yarn for my scarf. DW will pick me up some on her way home, when ever that may be.this is terrible, all day to sit because of rain and no yarn.


Hope she is home by now and you can finish scarf. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Absolutely NOT! That is a rat that is and enjoys NUTS - gotta be a Leftie Liberal.
> 
> Yarnie loves the real thing and real Canadians as do I.


yes that is more like it.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

YEAH, DW is back with my yarn, this knitting is addictive.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Agree with some of what you said Karrverr, but would not do declare war on Canada, they are probably the only nation that has back us in the world.
> Now France if I remember correctly still has not paid back monies we lent them for world warII. So maybe we should go after them and surrender and let them take care of us. At least we would get our money back.


If they still owe us then they don't have money to support us. We don't have to fight them just declare a war then 10 minutes later surrender, Canada has the economy to support us.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Absolutely NOT! That is a rat that is and enjoys NUTS - gotta be a Leftie Liberal.
> 
> Yarnie loves the real thing and real Canadians as do I.


that is proably a real Canadian beaver.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> If you look back over time, the U.S. has bailed out every country they have been to war with. Germany, France, Vietnam Korea, we have spent billion if not trillions in reparation as they call it. why are we paying money to people who we fought? So I've got the perfect solution. Lets declare war on Canada, then before we start fighting we'll surrender and let them take care of us.


Yes, that is great as Canada doesn't allow illegals so they will deport them!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> If they still owe us then they don't have money to support us. We don't have to fight them just declare a war then 10 minutes later surrender, Canada has the economy to support us.


Designer could run for President as she "thinks" she knows our government! Not!!!! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

karverr said:


> It is lions brand super bulky in the color
> little Rock Granite, if she comes on home soon I can finish the scarf and give it to my pastors wife.


I love Lions Brand chunky. i`ve used it a few times to knit some hats.
I`m sure your pastor`s wife will really love the scarf you`re knitting. And she will appreciate all the love that went into it too.
♥


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> No offense taken Thumper - I don't know why Designer posted as she did or why she wants to compare the current crises in the Ukraine to Iraq when they are so obviously very different. Unfortunately she seems to be prepared to look for the worst from the right while overlooking or excusing bad attitudes and behaviour from the left.
> 
> Although Canada's *Liberal* govt of the time chose not to send troops to Iraq, it did *NOT* question the validity of intelligence claiming Iraq had WMD and *did* provide other forms of support to coalition forces. I think there is a lot of self serving propaganda and re-writing of history taking place by leftists who have their own agenda to push.


Designer is not kidding anyone. She is a typical hit and run poster. She claims to not visit the threads often, yet places her nasty comments and posts where she thinks they will get noticed. No matter how many times she says she's not in it for a fight, her posts always reveal that is exactly what she wants. Just another LWN hypocrite.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

karverr said:


> If you look back over time, the U.S. has bailed out every country they have been to war with. Germany, France, Vietnam Korea, we have spent billion if not trillions in reparation as they call it. why are we paying money to people who we fought? So I've got the perfect solution. Lets declare war on Canada, then before we start fighting we'll surrender and let them take care of us.


Oh my word Karverr! Such an idea! War with Canada! I've posted on other subjects that I have family in Sweden....but......my Daddy was Canadian. Hum? I have my Canadian Indian card. Would I have to declare war on myself? Or, my numerous - REALLY numerous Canadian cousins (my grandfather had 21 brothers & sisters!) Yikes!
Georgiegirl


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I just heard about this this morning. Bad idea. My first thought was will they ban conservative sites. It would be a good way to control the news. So we will not know what is going on in the world.


My first thought was that they would ban conservative talk radio. So no more Rush Limbaugh, Sean Hannity, Brian Sussman, or Mark Levin for me to listen to on the radio or online. Although I would gladly pay for a Mark Levin subscription if it came to it.
Maybe that`s their intention.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Designer is not kidding anyone. She is a typical hit and run poster. She claims to not visit the threads often, yet places her nasty comments and posts where she thinks they will get noticed. No matter how many times she says she's not in it for a fight, her posts always reveal that is exactly what she wants. Just another LWN hypocrite.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Good morning! It is good as I have 3 days off, the sun is trying to shine and the snow is melting. I need a second cup.


Oh sun! Know you are happy about that!
Now I know why I am droopy only 1 cup today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Great picture, KPG. I have always wondered why people voted for the twit. Twice! Nothing about him could be substantiated or withstand any scrutiny and that which could be substantiated was not likable. The only conclusions my DH and I have been able to come up with are lack of standards, white guilt, or a desire for governmental control.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah can always depend on you . I mean it Hubby told me to stop singing it. So I just did my mind song used my inside mine voice.


Lol inside mind voice. HA!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> YEAH, DW is back with my yarn, this knitting is addictive.


We know. :XD: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We know. :XD: :lol:


Jar err,
I am addicted, too. Am on a trip and brought 4 knitting projects!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jar err,
> I am addicted, too. Am on a trip and brought 4 knitting projects!


Enjoying your trip, I hope. :thumbup: :-D


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Drat... winter still has a death grip on West Virginia. More snow Sunday night into Monday. I thought winter had its last gasp 6 days ago. Apparently not.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: how come many of your posts cut the final period off?
> 
> I've seen this a lot recently and wonder if you know why it is happening?


Because I'm lazy with my keystrokes, which also explains why some of my sentences are incomplete phrases!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Absolutely NOT! That is a rat that is and enjoys NUTS - gotta be a Leftie Liberal.
> 
> Yarnie loves the real thing and real Canadians as do I.


You're right, that is a much better representation of the Mounties. But the little beaver works very hard and is very productive in meeting his goals so he could never be a Lib! Libs are much better represented by the sloth. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> If you look back over time, the U.S. has bailed out every country they have been to war with. Germany, France, Vietnam Korea, we have spent billion if not trillions in reparation as they call it. why are we paying money to people who we fought? So I've got the perfect solution. Lets declare war on Canada, then before we start fighting we'll surrender and let them take care of us.


OMG :lol: :lol: :lol: - that has me laughing myself silly. I think they made a movie with that plot line, will have to check it out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Nay never to old to enjoy the view Jayne. Never worry about the furnace. A good view is just as nice. :thumbup:


You're right Yarnie - it never hurts to look and admire :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Agree with some of what you said Karrverr, but would not do declare war on Canada, they are probably the only nation that has back us in the world.
> Now France if I remember correctly still has not paid back monies we lent them for world warII. So maybe we should go after them and surrender and let them take care of us. At least we would get our money back.


I wouldn't hold my breath on France, Yarnie; they can't afford to look after their own and have had lots of protest marches. And Germany is bailing out most of the rest of Europe, so they can't pay you back either. Too bad we can't sent our left leaning politicians to a "real" socialist country and see how happy they are in a year or two.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, that is great as Canada doesn't allow illegals so they will deport them!


Sorry Jane - we have plenty of refugee claimants and it takes many years to deport anyone, even people with criminal records. :-(


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Designer is not kidding anyone. She is a typical hit and run poster. She claims to not visit the threads often, yet places her nasty comments and posts where she thinks they will get noticed. No matter how many times she says she's not in it for a fight, her posts always reveal that is exactly what she wants. Just another LWN hypocrite.


How have you been Solo? Are you starting to think about taking your camper out soon?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> It`s all about the taxes, that`s why the US wanted to give away authority of the internet to the UN.
> http://dailycaller.com/2014/03/15/ex-bush-admin-official-internet-giveaway-weakens-cybersecurity-opens-door-to-web-tax/


I think the Internet handoff is one more move toward one-world government. Obama has been working toward that goal for awhile. This proves he has never studied the Bible and is a Muslim. One-world government happens before Armageddon, which Muslims think is their overthrow of Christianity. If they had ever read Revelations, they'd know it foreshadows the return of Christ.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think the Internet handoff is one more move toward one-world government. Obama has been working toward that goal for awhile. This proves he has never studied the Bible and is a Muslim. One-world government happens before Armageddon, which Muslims think is their overthrow of Christianity. If they had ever read Revelations, they'd know it foreshadows the return of Christ.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> It`s all about the taxes, that`s why the US wanted to give away authority of the internet to the UN.
> http://dailycaller.com/2014/03/15/ex-bush-admin-official-internet-giveaway-weakens-cybersecurity-opens-door-to-web-tax/


Yep, so our feckless leader will give away the control or the internet CREATED BY AN AMERICAN, and the tax rates will go sky high and some enemy will hack into the system and all electronics will be destroyed(down) and the world will be in chaos.

Then the USA will be required and mandated to come in and have the American taxpayers (50% w/out jobs) PAY to bring order back.

What else is new? This is what we get with the bozo in the WH.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

karverr said:


> oh my God, I have ran out of yarn for my scarf. DW will pick me up some on her way home, when ever that may be.this is terrible, all day to sit because of rain and no yarn.


You have now been initiated in the "true" knitters group. Only a true knitter would be put out because he ran out of yarn. 

Welcome to the club and the beginning of your stash buildup.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh gosh now you did what that lady on punctuation site said she does. She red lines them and corrects them. To lazy to look the words up sorry.
> 
> But glad you got a laugh from it.  :XD:


You know me Yarnie; I couldn't care less about typos on occasion.

I do care that folks have no excuse to not form proper sentences and were too lazy to learn proper English and spelling.

I'm a stickler for grammar and punctuation, and I'm appalled that the majority of Americans cannot read, write or form proper sentences.

However, when you are writing on a site such as this, I expect to be able understand what is written. There are so many that don't even write sentences, yet expect to be understood.

I overlook missing punctuation and poor sentence structure, but without a true reason (like you have), there is NO excuse for not being able to write a proper sentence, particularly if English is your first language. I don't expect PERFECT sentences, just sentences. It speaks to the person's lack of education, ability to learn, laziness or lack of character and pride in themselves.

You write sentences and we all make stupid typos, yet that wasn't my point.

Your message cracked me up because I pictured all the water lines of the earth being raptured up to the heavens!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Agree with some of what you said Karrverr, but would not do declare war on Canada, they are probably the only nation that has back us in the world.
> Now France if I remember correctly still has not paid back monies we lent them for world warII. So maybe we should go after them and surrender and let them take care of us. At least we would get our money back.


 and croissants - I love croissants!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> yes that is more like it.


They are on their way to you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Designer is not kidding anyone. She is a typical hit and run poster. She claims to not visit the threads often, yet places her nasty comments and posts where she thinks they will get noticed. No matter how many times she says she's not in it for a fight, her posts always reveal that is exactly what she wants. Just another LWN hypocrite.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I enjoy reading all of your posts Yarnie. I didn't notice any mistakes until KPG pointed them out. I guess we are on the same wavelength. I seem to know just what you mean to say.


Oh, I hope everyone understood that I KNEW what Yarnie was saying; I was just teasing her by her visual of the water lines being raptured rather than ruptured!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Jar err,
> I am addicted, too. Am on a trip and brought 4 knitting projects!


Thanks to you introducing me to WEBS, I just received eight skeins of baby bamboo by Sirdar.

I think I should thank you?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Because I'm lazy with my keystrokes, which also explains why some of my sentences are incomplete phrases!


I'm not certain. You always write beautifully, so I found it strange that your final period was missing.

I've noticed the same with some other regulars as well, so believed it the fault of the KP system.

No problem, I'm still reading your every word!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> You're right, that is a much better representation of the Mounties. But the little beaver works very hard and is very productive in meeting his goals so he could never be a Lib! Libs are much better represented by the sloth. :XD:


You are so right, of course! Shame on me for calling it a DemoRat.

Beavers are very intelligent, and hard workers and never wait nor expect a handout; they are definitely on the right side of the river.

Great last sentence!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're right, that is a much better representation of the Mounties. But the little beaver works very hard and is very productive in meeting his goals so he could never be a Lib! Libs are much better represented by the sloth. :XD:


 :XD:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

With so much bad stuff going on in the world, I wanted to post something positive. Get your Kleenexes out.
http://therightscoop.com/kleenex-emotional-moment-as-reporter-reunites-with-child-she-helped-get-adopted/


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> With so much bad stuff going on in the world, I wanted to post something positive. Get your Kleenexes out.
> http://therightscoop.com/kleenex-emotional-moment-as-reporter-reunites-with-child-she-helped-get-adopted/


How DARE you, WBee! I was fine and didn't need any tissues until the bright young man came up to the woman who helped find him a loving home.

Now I have the tears of happiness on my cheeks.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nay never to old to enjoy the view Jayne. Never worry about the furnace. A good view is just as nice. :thumbup:


You are so "right" Yarnie as it is the men who get a wimpy willy! I do enjoy looking as the mind still registers a "good looking" man.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep, so our feckless leader will give away the control or the internet CREATED BY AN AMERICAN, and the tax rates will go sky high and some enemy will hack into the system and all electronics will be destroyed(down) and the world will be in chaos.
> 
> Then the USA will be required and mandated to come in and have the American taxpayers (50% w/out jobs) PAY to bring order back.
> 
> What else is new? This is what we get with the bozo in the WH.


After WWII, the concept of the UN sounded wonderful but I doubt that it was ever truly effective. Veto power has always been used to protect self interest. There have been so many questionable appointments to the various councils that I don't know how they keep a straight face when they make their announcements. (Saudi Arabia, Chad & Nigeria last year).

The thought of giving more power, authority and funding sources to the UN should make people cringe.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks to you introducing me to WEBS, I just received eight skeins of baby bamboo by Sirdar.
> 
> I think I should thank you?


Baby Bamboo is such a beautiful yarn to work with. What are you going to make, or is it a stash addition?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm not certain. You always write beautifully, so I found it strange that your final period was missing.
> 
> I've noticed the same with some other regulars as well, so believed it the fault of the KP system.
> 
> No problem, I'm still reading your every word!


Bullet points were often used in my professional life because it got the message out quickly in an easy to understand format. Proper sentences and punctuation were reserved for letters and reports. What I find hard to read on KP are posts with very long sentences and no paragraph breaks. Agree with you that as long as we get the message, its all good.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> With so much bad stuff going on in the world, I wanted to post something positive. Get your Kleenexes out.
> http://therightscoop.com/kleenex-emotional-moment-as-reporter-reunites-with-child-she-helped-get-adopted/


That was a real heartwarmer! Thanks Wendy.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> That was a real heartwarmer! Thanks Wendy.


You`re welcome westy and gifty. I`m glad you both loved that video as much as I did.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bullet points were often used in my professional life because it got the message out quickly in an easy to understand format. Proper sentences and punctuation were reserved for letters and reports. What I find hard to read on KP are posts with very long sentences and no paragraph breaks. Agree with you that as long as we get the message, its all good.


I have my bug-a-boos as well. However, they're mine. I mostly care that I can understand what message the poster is trying to convey. As a long past coworker would say, "It don't make no nevermind to me." I get the message but it still makes me cringe to this day.

My biggest peeve; using the wrong word in a sentence or phrase. Mute point instead of moot point, cut the mustard instead of cut the muster. That kind of thing.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

In my front yard I have a huge snowball bush. So when the weather turns warmer I`m going to take some cuttings from it (about 10) and hopefully make enough to plant all across my front yard which will eventually become a huge hedge in years to come.
I don`t have have a very green thumb, more like an off yellow. So fingers crossed I get a few plants from the cuttings.
Here`s the site I got advise from.
http://www.ehow.com/way_6060765_can-starting-off-snowball-bush_.html


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> After WWII, the concept of the UN sounded wonderful but I doubt that it was ever truly effective. Veto power has always been used to protect self interest. There have been so many questionable appointments to the various councils that I don't know how they keep a straight face when they make their announcements. (Saudi Arabia, Chad & Nigeria last year).
> 
> The thought of giving more power, authority and funding sources to the UN should make people cringe.


I've always wanted the USA out of the UN, and then it would simply dissolve; frankly, it is completely useless.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> How have you been Solo? Are you starting to think about taking your camper out soon?


Hey WCK. Getting over some kind of "crud" at present. It's not really a cold, or the flu. Just feels like an enormous fur ball that I can't get rid of. Copious amounts of ice cream are handling the medicinal requirements.

I have been getting together with some RV friends throughout the winter. We've been able to have some RV time in between all the cold temps. It's been a real escape pod.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Baby Bamboo is such a beautiful yarn to work with. What are you going to make, or is it a stash addition?


It is soooooo soft.

I'm attempting to make a bodice of the baby bamboo with a fabric yarn tutu-like skirt bottom.

The pattern was free on Rav; I'm in the process of changing it to my liking. Frogged the skirt three times until I was happy with it.

The rest of the baby bamboo is for dresses/sweaters I want to try for some wee folk.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> You`re welcome westy and gifty. I`m glad you both loved that video as much as I did.


It put a nice feeling into my day - thanks!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> In my front yard I have a huge snowball bush. So when the weather turns warmer I`m going to take some cuttings from it (about 10) and hopefully make enough to plant all across my front yard which will eventually become a huge hedge in years to come.
> I don`t have have a very green thumb, more like an off yellow. So fingers crossed I get a few plants from the cuttings.
> Here`s the site I got advise from.
> http://www.ehow.com/way_6060765_can-starting-off-snowball-bush_.html


What a great idea! I didn't have a clue what a snowball bush was; I immediately thought you meant a bush covered with remaining snow. We have several hydrangeas; love them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> In my front yard I have a huge snowball bush. So when the weather turns warmer I`m going to take some cuttings from it (about 10) and hopefully make enough to plant all across my front yard which will eventually become a huge hedge in years to come.
> I don`t have have a very green thumb, more like an off yellow. So fingers crossed I get a few plants from the cuttings.
> Here`s the site I got advise from.
> http://www.ehow.com/way_6060765_can-starting-off-snowball-bush_.html


That will be a beautiful hedge when it gets established Wendy. I hadn't heard the term "snowball bush" before so thanks for giving me another name for hydrangea.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've always wanted the USA out of the UN, and then it would simply dissolve; frankly, it is completely useless.


I agree with you - it's long outlived whatever usefulness it might have had.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

I am proud tp report that I have been hard at work sorting and organizing in my sewing and stash rooms. I am not proud to report that I seem to have turned into somewhat of a hoarder. I'm never going to get all this stuff made into actual usable items in this lifetime.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Hey WCK. Getting over some kind of "crud" at present. It's not really a cold, or the flu. Just feels like an enormous fur ball that I can't get rid of. Copious amounts of ice cream are handling the medicinal requirements.
> 
> I have been getting together with some RV friends throughout the winter. We've been able to have some RV time in between all the cold temps. It's been a real escape pod.


Hope you're better soon. This has been a bad year for bugs, but I've been lucky to have avoided them so far. We should never underestimate the healing powers of ice cream 

We have several year around RV parks on the Island that attract people from colder parts of the country. In the last couple of weeks have met people from Winnipeg, Saskatoon, Camrose and Prince Rupert. Glad you got a few visits in too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Drat... winter still has a death grip on West Virginia. More snow Sunday night into Monday. I thought winter had its last gasp 6 days ago. Apparently not.


...and the cold weather! How are your pipes surviving, Wendy?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> OMG :lol: :lol: :lol: - that has me laughing myself silly. I think they made a movie with that plot line, will have to check it out.


Wasn't Peter Sellers in that movie? Remember watching it, HILARIOUS!!! :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It is soooooo soft.
> 
> I'm attempting to make a bodice of the baby bamboo with a fabric yarn tutu-like skirt bottom.
> 
> ...


Would love to see your creation when you're happy with it; sounds lovely. I've only used it for baby and toddler items, but the yarn has a beautiful drape and would be great for any garment


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath on France, Yarnie; they can't afford to look after their own and have had lots of protest marches. And Germany is bailing out most of the rest of Europe, so they can't pay you back either. Too bad we can't sent our left leaning politicians to a "real" socialist country and see how happy they are in a year or two.


Were that we could! They're eyes would be opened for sure!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think the Internet handoff is one more move toward one-world government. Obama has been working toward that goal for awhile. This proves he has never studied the Bible and is a Muslim. One-world government happens before Armageddon, which Muslims think is their overthrow of Christianity. If they had ever read Revelations, they'd know it foreshadows the return of Christ.


How could o ever study the Bible, when the church of rev wright teaches nothing but hatred of America!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I am proud tp report that I have been hard at work sorting and organizing in my sewing and stash rooms. I am not proud to report that I seem to have turned into somewhat of a hoarder. I'm never going to get all this stuff made into actual usable items in this lifetime.


 :thumbup: but now you might find it easier to decide what to do next. Are you still working on projects for the twins or have you got something for yourself in the works?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You have now been initiated in the "true" knitters group. Only a true knitter would be put out because he ran out of yarn.
> 
> Welcome to the club and the beginning of your stash buildup.


Get a room ready for the growing stash, karverr!  :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, I hope everyone understood that I KNEW what Yarnie was saying; I was just teasing her by her visual of the water lines being raptured rather than ruptured!


I got your play on words, KPG. ;-)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Wasn't Peter Sellers in that movie? Remember watching it, HILARIOUS!!! :lol:


"The Mouse that Roared" :lol:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> ...and the cold weather! How are your pipes surviving, Wendy?


So far so good thanks Jokim. I took a hot shower at 9 this morning. Fingers crossed I get one tomorrow morning too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So far so good thanks Jokim. I took a hot shower at 9 this morning. Fingers crossed I get one tomorrow morning too.


Got my fingers crossed for you, also, Wendy! :-D


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: but now you might find it easier to decide what to do next. Are you still working on projects for the twins or have you got something for yourself in the works?


I'm trying to finish up UFOs. There are so many of them. Severeal of them are baby sweaters. I suffer from PADD (Project Attention Defecit Disorder). However, I do eventually get back to them when I go through a MGA (Make Go Away) phase. That phase usually preceded a congratulatory enhancement trip. I'm not doing that anymore. I've got more than I'll ever need.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I got your play on words, KPG. ;-)


Someone understands me.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> How could o ever study the Bible, when the church of rev wright teaches nothing but hatred of America!


Reverend Sharpton, Jackson and Wright are as much a reverend as I am a brain surgeon and rocket scientist.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

What's your new avatar KPG?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Reverend Sharpton, Jackson and Wright are as much a reverend as I am a brain surgeon and rocket scientist.


 :lol: They probably read this book


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: They probably read this book


Brilliant westy

:thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Reverend Sharpton, Jackson and Wright are as much a reverend as I am a brain surgeon and rocket scientist.


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: They probably read this book


Oh it probably is a real book. :shock: :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

here's a new knitting quiz - what type of ewe are you?

http://www.randomhouse.com/crown/whicheweareyou/whicheweareyou.swf

I'm rambouillet


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

That was fun...thanks westy.
I`m Shropshire.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That was fun...thanks westy.
> I`m Shropshire.


Me too.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Me too


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> What's your new avatar KPG?


I love color and taking pics of abstract or unusual things (well that seem that way to me).

I was on a "field trip" with my family and saw this display of plastic lamps. I own one (a gift) but mine is white.

I loved the display, so snapped a few pics.

Guess what? They are LIGHTS! :-D  Oh, man, I just realized there really is something unusual about me and electricity.

Here they are full size:

OK - tell me I'm a wacko - it is OK! :-D Pretty, huh? (the lights/photos, I mean )

You should see the photos of the actual field trip experience. I'll send you privately, a couple - what fun!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> here's a new knitting quiz - what type of ewe are you?
> 
> http://www.randomhouse.com/crown/whicheweareyou/whicheweareyou.swf
> 
> I'm rambouillet


WCK: You should know the pattern I was telling you about, is so poorly written; I've about had it!

I'm working on the bodice and have frogged the first inch twice now. The author has no clue how to write a pattern. I realize beggars (free pattern) shouldn't be critiques, but if you write a pattern it SHOULD be accurate.

So frustrating. I'm a bit over a beginner knitter, but I have to figure out my own way of creating a button band and button holes because the author has no clue.

The pattern calls for circular needles, yet the entire dress MUST be made by knitting/purling or at least back and forth in rows IF done on a circular; you cannot join and knit in the round.

So ridiculous that the pattern is written that way!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks, Kitty. I'm same as you, Rambouillet! Love to say that name. :XD:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm Navajo-Churro...whatever that is.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I love color and taking pics of abstract or unusual things (well that seem that way to me).
> 
> I was on a "field trip" with my family and saw this display of plastic lamps. I own one (a gift) but mine is white.
> 
> ...


They're very pretty lights! With all those brilliant colours, they would be perfect as deck or patio lights. I hope they are plug-ins only and don't require any wiring skills :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: You should know the pattern I was telling you about, is so poorly written; I've about had it!
> 
> I'm working on the bodice and have frogged the first inch twice now. The author has no clue how to write a pattern. I realize beggars (free pattern) shouldn't be critiques, but if you write a pattern it SHOULD be accurate.
> 
> ...


I feel your frustration on the pattern - I meet a lot of people who come in for help with badly written patterns. Also, some European patterns assume that the knitter is familiar with their writing and design style and most of us aren't! I think it's easy to forget to write something down when writing the pattern after the fact - but that is why test knitting should be done.

There are some great videos and links for buttonholes so I'm sure you'll find the one that works best for you. This one is pretty good if you want a 1 row buttonhole which gives you a firmer edge (nicer on the baby bamboo yarn)






Knitting Daily also has some great tutorials


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB - thoughts and prayers with your sister (and you) for today; hope all goes well with the surgery. xx


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They're very pretty lights! With all those brilliant colours, they would be perfect as deck or patio lights. I hope they are plug-ins only and don't require any wiring skills :XD:


Cracks me up every time I see the plug! :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - thoughts and prayers with your sister (and you) for today; hope all goes well with the surgery. xx


I didn't go with her. My cousin took her. My son needed my car. Waiting to hear from her right now. Thanks for praying.XX


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - thoughts and prayers with your sister (and you) for today; hope all goes well with the surgery. xx


CB -

Please let us know how it is all going. I am praying.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I feel your frustration on the pattern - I meet a lot of people who come in for help with badly written patterns. Also, some European patterns assume that the knitter is familiar with their writing and design style and most of us aren't! I think it's easy to forget to write something down when writing the pattern after the fact - but that is why test knitting should be done.
> 
> There are some great videos and links for buttonholes so I'm sure you'll find the one that works best for you. This one is pretty good if you want a 1 row buttonhole which gives you a firmer edge (nicer on the baby bamboo yarn)
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'm going to take a peek and adjust my idea of how this dress should be made. I'm even considering just making a 3 stitch button band on both sides of the bodice back and sewing on dummy buttons that cover over a snap instead of making buttonholes which would probably just gap on a toddler anyway.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - thoughts and prayers with your sister (and you) for today; hope all goes well with the surgery. xx


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cracks me up every time I see the plug! :XD:


Very funny . :evil:

Aren't the lights pretty though?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> That was fun...thanks westy.
> I`m Shropshire.


Me too.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Well we lost water last night. The pipes didn`t freeze.... we lost power too when the heavy snow toppled some trees down onto power lines in our street. We were without power for 12 long freezing cold hours.
We just got power and water back 30 minutes ago. Hooray the pipes under the house didn`t freeze. Now I`m waiting for the water heater to heat up so I can take a hot shower.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Well we lost water last night. The pipes didn`t freeze.... we lost power too when the heavy snow toppled some trees down onto power lines in our street. We were without power for 12 long freezing cold hours.
> We just got power and water back 30 minutes ago. Hooray the pipes under the house didn`t freeze. Now I`m waiting for the water heater to heat up so I can take a hot shower.


I'm glad your pipes didn't freeze, Wendy. Did you get hot water for your shower? You can't do much about trees falling on power lines. Happens a lot during storms. Do you have a fireplace or a wood stove? How much snow did you get? Hang in there for just a little longer, spring will be here in a few days. 
Saw on the news that DC was paralyzed. :-( :XD:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks Jokim. No I havn`t had a shower yet. I had to wash my sons green work shirt for tonight For ST Paddys Day. He wasn`t supposed to go in tonight, but because the roads were really bad last night, trucks couldn`t bring in food supplies, so my son is working tonight too when the trucks get in.
We had about 8 inches of snow in total. And last night the state had run of salt, so the roads were a huge mess as you can imagine. The ploughs weren`t much help. In fact one snow plough nearly slammed into hubby on the highway on the way back from dropping our son off at 10 pm last night. Luckily our son worked til 11am today so the roads were in better condition by the time he got back.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

So after hearing the President's action plan re Putin, I decided this cartoon outlines the type of leadership I have come to expect from our President.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thanks WCK for the buttonhole reference video.

I've watched it carefully and will attempt using it tonight for my project. It seems just what I need.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB -
> 
> Please let us know how it is all going. I am praying.


LL my ds had the surgery on her leg but the worst is yet to come. That is the dangerous one. I am starting to get a little worried about the Basal cell on her chest. Please continue to pray for her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I love color and taking pics of abstract or unusual things (well that seem that way to me).
> 
> I was on a "field trip" with my family and saw this display of plastic lamps. I own one (a gift) but mine is white.
> 
> ...


Those are neat! Looks perfect for KnitsPresentsGifts. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Very funny . :evil:
> 
> Aren't the lights pretty though?


Yes. :!:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Jokim. No I havn`t had a shower yet. I had to wash my sons green work shirt for tonight For ST Paddys Day. He wasn`t supposed to go in tonight, but because the roads were really bad last night, trucks couldn`t bring in food supplies, so my son is working tonight too when the trucks get in.
> We had about 8 inches of snow in total. And last night the state had run of salt, so the roads were a huge mess as you can imagine. The ploughs weren`t much help. In fact one snow plough nearly slammed into hubby on the highway on the way back from dropping our son off at 10 pm last night. Luckily our son worked til 11am today so the roads were in better condition by the time he got back.


This winter has been hard on everything, incl. the supplies of salt. Our salt supplies are dwindling fast and we're (the localities) just hoping that warm weather comes before we run out of salt. I also worry about my son when he works. He drives in all sort of weather and when it's stormy out, I spend the evening praying that he is safe on the road.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LL my ds had the surgery on her leg but the worst is yet to come. That is the dangerous one. I am starting to get a little worried about the Basal cell on her chest. Please continue to pray for her.


I have been and will continue to, pray for your sister, CB. :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't go with her. My cousin took her. My son needed my car. Waiting to hear from her right now. Thanks for praying.XX


My thoughts and prayers are with you all Bumpy. We are all here for you.
♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LL my ds had the surgery on her leg but the worst is yet to come. That is the dangerous one. I am starting to get a little worried about the Basal cell on her chest. Please continue to pray for her.


CB!

Am praying. Do not think the worst until you know for sure. Thinking of you. Praying for a positive outcome. Keep us posted.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Ever wonder what happens when you leave your dog home alone? Well wonder no more.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB!
> 
> Am praying. Do not think the worst until you know for sure. Thinking of you. Praying for a positive outcome. Keep us posted.


Thanks everyone. I know the dr always tells you the worse . Fear just comes in and has a party. I wasn't worried until today. I have been reading up on the skin cancer and am not as worried. Melanoma is the worst and she doesn't have that. We will know next Monday because the dr won't close her up until he gets it all. Y'all make me feel better. 
xx


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks everyone. I know the dr always tells you the worse . Fear just comes in and has a party. I wasn't worried until today. I have been reading up on the skin cancer and am not as worried. Melanoma is the worst and she doesn't have that. We will know next Monday because the dr won't close her up until he gets it all. Y'all make me feel better.
> xx


If she does not have melanoma, you can relax. Glad you read up on it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Ev.NaeemNasir/photos/a.204923612985084.62948.140441629433283/423186571158786/?type=1&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Quiz.http://www.facebook.com/Ev.NaeemNasir/photos/a.204923612985084.62948.140441629433283/423186571158786/?type=1&theater Musical McMuffin.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup:


Circular needles are better if you have a lot of stitches and it is easier to hold in your lap. I can't remember the last time I used straight needles, except for dp's


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Circular needles are better if you have a lot of stitches and it is easier to hold in your lap. I can't remember the last time I used straight needles, except for dp's


Same here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Irish sheep dog trials; good for a chuckle-
http://biggeekdad.com/2012/03/irish-sheepdog/#.Ux3rDiH7Qx0.email


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you! I'm going to take a peek and adjust my idea of how this dress should be made. I'm even considering just making a 3 stitch button band on both sides of the bodice back and sewing on dummy buttons that cover over a snap instead of making buttonholes which would probably just gap on a toddler anyway.


The snaps might work out really well and gives you more options for button styles. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Well we lost water last night. The pipes didn`t freeze.... we lost power too when the heavy snow toppled some trees down onto power lines in our street. We were without power for 12 long freezing cold hours.
> We just got power and water back 30 minutes ago. Hooray the pipes under the house didn`t freeze. Now I`m waiting for the water heater to heat up so I can take a hot shower.


Sorry to hear that Wendy - awful to be without power. Hope you had a good, long shower once the water heated up.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> This winter has been hard on everything, incl. the supplies of salt. Our salt supplies are dwindling fast and we're (the localities) just hoping that warm weather comes before we run out of salt. I also worry about my son when he works. He drives in all sort of weather and when it's stormy out, I spend the evening praying that he is safe on the road.


Sorry Jokim, I know how hard it is when someone you love is out in a blizzard or bad road condiditons. Hope you get a true spring soon; this seems to have been one of the worst winters in so many places in the world - it makes me realize how fortunate we are here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Ever wonder what happens when you leave your dog home alone? Well wonder no more.


Too funny Wendy; and the cat just watches the whole thing! Our dog knew he wasn't allowed on the furniture, but he loved to sit in the armchair by the window and watch the world pass by. Whenever one of us kids came by he stayed in the chair until we went around the corner to the back door and then he'd come greet us. But if he saw Mom coming down the block, he'd jump off well before she could see him -- he was a very smart dog! Of course, Mom always knew he sat in the chair because she would see the dog hair, but he always thought he was pulling one over on her :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks everyone. I know the dr always tells you the worse . Fear just comes in and has a party. I wasn't worried until today. I have been reading up on the skin cancer and am not as worried. Melanoma is the worst and she doesn't have that. We will know next Monday because the dr won't close her up until he gets it all. Y'all make me feel better.
> xx


Will keep praying CB; basal cells are so much easier to deal with than melanoma and the newer technology lets them see how deep the cancer cells have gone. Have to stay postive and trust in the Lord.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/Ev.NaeemNasir/photos/a.204923612985084.62948.140441629433283/423186571158786/?type=1&theater


Thanks CB - that say's exactly what I feel


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Circular needles are better if you have a lot of stitches and it is easier to hold in your lap. I can't remember the last time I used straight needles, except for dp's


Same with me, except I do have short 15(US19) and 20 (US35) mm Brittany pairs that I use on some scarves


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've always wanted the USA out of the UN, and then it would simply dissolve; frankly, it is completely useless.


the U.S. never wanted the UN in the U.S., much less to join it.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks everyone. I know the dr always tells you the worse . Fear just comes in and has a party. I wasn't worried until today. I have been reading up on the skin cancer and am not as worried. Melanoma is the worst and she doesn't have that. We will know next Monday because the dr won't close her up until he gets it all. Y'all make me feel better.
> xx


praying for your family, keep us informed.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Too funny Wendy; and the cat just watches the whole thing! Our dog knew he wasn't allowed on the furniture, but he loved to sit in the armchair by the window and watch the world pass by. Whenever one of us kids came by he stayed in the chair until we went around the corner to the back door and then he'd come greet us. But if he saw Mom coming down the block, he'd jump off well before she could see him -- he was a very smart dog! Of course, Mom always knew he sat in the chair because she would see the dog hair, but he always thought he was pulling one over on her :lol:


LOL westy. That sounds a lot like my Dixie too. She knows she`s not allowed on the furniture.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Solo try this!http://two-in-the-kitchen.com/nutella-peanut-butter-and-banana-stuffed-breakfast-braid/


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Solo try this!http://two-in-the-kitchen.com/nutella-peanut-butter-and-banana-stuffed-breakfast-braid/


Thank you CB. I will try nutella baked inside my Pillsbury croissant rectangle, but not being a fan of bananas or p.b. (unless mixed w/choc.), I will have to look for another additive. Perhaps cream cheese? This will have to wait until Easter, as I have given up sweets till then. (Lost 5# so far) :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> The snaps might work out really well and gives you more options for button styles. :thumbup:


OMG - frogged the stupid dress/skirt portion three times last night alone! Now it has become a mission to finish this stupid thing.

I already know the bodice directions are horrible; so expect to rip that out several times too.

I'm determined.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Better days in the future! Although I feel for all those who lost their insurance because of Obamacare, and have had disaster fall upon them, in time I hope those folks will be able to again find insurance they can afford.

The #1 reason people didn't buy ObamaNoCare was its unaffordable costs! Pretty sweet irony for a law called the Affordable Care Act!

Meanwhile, Obamacare will go down in history as the huge disaster it is and since it is the only alleged "good" thing and, of course, Obama's only "thing" which is a massive failure; Obama just wrote his own disastrous legacy. Step aside Jimmy Carter; someone has taken your title as the worse recent President to-date.

Obamacare won't have the 7 million it needs by March 31st - and then it will be

GOOD BYE OBAMACARE and GOOD RIDDANCE.

Bonus: Good bye Demorats in Nov!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG - frogged the stupid dress/skirt portion three times last night alone! Now it has become a mission to finish this stupid thing.
> 
> I already know the bodice directions are horrible; so expect to rip that out several times too.
> 
> I'm determined.


I have a Dale sweater that I have struggled with for years. I didn't like the way the pattern appeared on the chest so I ripped it out and charted it and then knit it again. On one of the sleeves I didn't increase enough (calculated the number of rows in between increases wrong)...had to rip that an in the process of reknitting I have lost track of the last skein of black yarn. It's in my UFO pile right now. My son has been bugging me to get it done as he really wants it. I just want to burn the darned thing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I have a Dale sweater that I have struggled with for years. I didn't like the way the pattern appeared on the chest so I ripped it out and charted it and then knit it again. On one of the sleeves I didn't increase enough (calculated the number of rows in between increases wrong)...had to rip that an in the process of reknitting I have lost track of the last skein of black yarn. It's in my UFO pile right now. My son has been bugging me to get it done as he really wants it. I just want to burn the darned thing.


 :-D I know the feeling! Mine is a simple project too - all knit or stockinette stitch. Except I'm just making it to give away to who knows; I just liked the yarn so bought it and then went on search for a pattern.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG - frogged the stupid dress/skirt portion three times last night alone! Now it has become a mission to finish this stupid thing.
> 
> I already know the bodice directions are horrible; so expect to rip that out several times too.
> 
> I'm determined.


Is this by any chance a DROPS pattern? I like the looks of D. patts., but they're hard to get used to.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Is this by any chance a DROPS pattern? I like the looks of D. patts., but they're hard to get used to.


No, I found it on Rav. I'm not the only one who had trouble with it; lots of frustration with those on Rav who tried it as well.

I'll get it but am a perfectionist in my work; so I don't let anything slide. The pattern doesn't produce what it looks like in the photo; poorly written pattern.

IF I get what I want my project will be adorable as in this photo; the skirt only looks like that in this photo, no other's on Rav looks like that either.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Solo try this!http://two-in-the-kitchen.com/nutella-peanut-butter-and-banana-stuffed-breakfast-braid/


Wow. This looks great!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, I found it on Rav. I'm not the only one who had trouble with it; lots of frustration with those on Rav who tried it as well.
> 
> I'll get it but am a perfectionist in my work; so I don't let anything slide. The pattern doesn't produce what it looks like in the photo; poorly written pattern.
> 
> IF I get what I want my project will be adorable as in this photo; the skirt only looks like that in this photo, no other's on Rav looks like that either.


This is a very nice looking dress. Have a GD who would probably love it. What are you using for flounces? And... how are you attaching them? Is it a combo knit 1 row and attach flounce on the next row? I've seen knitted skirts, for girls, that incorporated starbella, sashay-type, yarn. Looked absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, I found it on Rav. I'm not the only one who had trouble with it; lots of frustration with those on Rav who tried it as well.
> 
> *I'll get it but am a perfectionist in my work[b/]; so I don't let anything slide. The pattern doesn't produce what it looks like in the photo; poorly written pattern.
> 
> IF I get what I want my project will be adorable as in this photo; the skirt only looks like that in this photo, no other's on Rav looks like that either.*


*
I am the same way too gifty.
Just last night I saw a slight error in one of the cable repeats so I ripped it down to that mistake. Hubby came into the living room and asked me why I was ripping out all my hard work. I said I did a front cross instead of a back cross on one of the plaited cable repeats. Hubby said the afghan is for our bed and it`s at the bottom of it so no one would notice. ANd I told him I would know it was there. He walked off shaking his head.*


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LL my ds had the surgery on her leg but the worst is yet to come. That is the dangerous one. I am starting to get a little worried about the Basal cell on her chest. Please continue to pray for her.


Sending prayers, but the one to worry about is the squamous as it travels but the basal cell does not travel. I've had both of those cancers from too much sun exposure doing farm work & swimming!

I cover up when outside now & when in Florida, I stayed in the shade.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I am the same way too gifty.
> Just last night I saw a slight error in one of the cable repeats so I ripped it down to that mistake. Hubby came into the living room and asked me why I was ripping out all my hard work. I said I did a front cross instead of a back cross on one of the plaited cable repeats. Hubby said the afghan is for our bed and it`s at the bottom of it so no one would notice. ANd I told him I would know it was there. He walked off shaking his head.


I'm with you, Wendy. I would know there's a mistake and it would bother me to no end. :|


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, I found it on Rav. I'm not the only one who had trouble with it; lots of frustration with those on Rav who tried it as well.
> 
> I'll get it but am a perfectionist in my work; so I don't let anything slide. The pattern doesn't produce what it looks like in the photo; poorly written pattern.
> 
> IF I get what I want my project will be adorable as in this photo; the skirt only looks like that in this photo, no other's on Rav looks like that either.


Wow, how cute is this dress? You are truly a wonder with your crafts. Thanks for showing this cutie!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Well we lost water last night. The pipes didn`t freeze.... we lost power too when the heavy snow toppled some trees down onto power lines in our street. We were without power for 12 long freezing cold hours.
> We just got power and water back 30 minutes ago. Hooray the pipes under the house didn`t freeze. Now I`m waiting for the water heater to heat up so I can take a hot shower.


So sorry you have had such a bad winter, but Spring must be on the way soon so you won't have anymore water/power problems. Hugs!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> praying for your family, keep us informed.


Thanks!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you CB. I will try nutella baked inside my Pillsbury croissant rectangle, but not being a fan of bananas or p.b. (unless mixed w/choc.), I will have to look for another additive. Perhaps cream cheese? This will have to wait until Easter, as I have given up sweets till then. (Lost 5# so far) :-D


I'm sorry. I forgot about everyone giving up sweets.  :-(


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG - frogged the stupid dress/skirt portion three times last night alone! Now it has become a mission to finish this stupid thing.
> 
> I already know the bodice directions are horrible; so expect to rip that out several times too.
> 
> I'm determined.


I am right there with you ripping a sock. I will not be defeated! I know you won't either.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> So sorry you have had such a bad winter, but Spring must be on the way soon so you won't have anymore water/power problems. Hugs!


How is your weather? Are you having culture shock being back home?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Better days in the future! Although I feel for all those who lost their insurance because of Obamacare, and have had disaster fall upon them, in time I hope those folks will be able to again find insurance they can afford.
> 
> The #1 reason people didn't buy ObamaNoCare was its unaffordable costs! Pretty sweet irony for a law called the Affordable Care Act!
> 
> ...


Praise The Lord!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I am the same way too gifty.
> Just last night I saw a slight error in one of the cable repeats so I ripped it down to that mistake. Hubby came into the living room and asked me why I was ripping out all my hard work. I said I did a front cross instead of a back cross on one of the plaited cable repeats. Hubby said the afghan is for our bed and it`s at the bottom of it so no one would notice. ANd I told him I would know it was there. He walked off shaking his head.


You are right. I would feel the same way. You would not believe what I have ripped out. A whole long back of cables...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, I found it on Rav. I'm not the only one who had trouble with it; lots of frustration with those on Rav who tried it as well.
> 
> I'll get it but am a perfectionist in my work; so I don't let anything slide. The pattern doesn't produce what it looks like in the photo; poorly written pattern.
> 
> IF I get what I want my project will be adorable as in this photo; the skirt only looks like that in this photo, no other's on Rav looks like that either.


Oh it is sooo cute!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm with you, Wendy. I would know there's a mistake and it would bother me to no end. :|


I am the same way. Either rip it or push it to the side. Did that with a sweater. After I knitted the whole back I found a mistake at the bottom and just set it aside. :shock:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I'm with you, Wendy. I would know there's a mistake and it would bother me to no end. :|


Same here Jokim. I tried to knit to the end of the row, but in the end I just ripped it. It really bothered me, and I never felt comfortable about it being there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

No kisses.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=498608453582383&set=vb.116989095077656&type=2&theater


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

uh oh. My oldest son just called me and said that he was in a store that sold my fave ketchup chips and said he`s pick me up 3 bags. It wasn`t until he rang off that I remembered about Lent. So I told hubby that when he brings them to hide them in the car. He knows I won`t walk to the bottom of the driveway to get them. The snow is melting so fast that the field is like a quagmire. I nearly slipped out the back yard hanging out laundry.
The sun is so bright today that I was temporarily blinded when I walked in the house. It seemed so dark. So when I got online I tried to use my phone as my mouse. My phone was still in my hand after talking to my son lol


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No kisses.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=498608453582383&set=vb.116989095077656&type=2&theater


LOL cute doggie.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I'm sorry. I forgot about everyone giving up sweets.  :-(


Please, don't be sorry. I'm filing it for later. It looks delicious. Thank you. I was looking for breakfast ideas.
I am keeping your sister in my prayers. God has her in His hands. She's safe.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> uh oh. My oldest son just called me and said that he was in a store that sold my fave ketchup chips and said he`s pick me up 3 bags. It wasn`t until he rang off that I remembered about Lent. So I told hubby that when he brings them to hide them in the car. He knows I won`t walk to the bottom of the driveway to get them. The snow is melting so fast that the field is like a quagmire. I nearly slipped out the back yard hanging out laundry.
> The sun is so bright today that I was temporarily blinded when I walked in the house. It seemed so dark. So when I got online I tried to use my phone as my mouse. My phone was still in my hand after talking to my son lol


The sun is so cheerful this morning! Feels like spring already, but it's only 32 degrees out.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is your weather? Are you having culture shock being back home?


Speaking of culture/weather shock,... DH is coming home tonight after spending two weeks in much warmer climes. Boy, is he in for a shock! We still have snow on the ground and more cold next week. :-(


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I feel the same Jokim about giving up chips. It`s my choice and I feel proud of myself for showing so much restraint so far.
So please everyone...don`t feel guilty about eating chips or showing pics of chips in front of me. I don`t feel bad. I feel the same way if I saw pics of cakes or delicious dinners.
Giving up chips is my way for being so thankful in both my hubby and son coming home safe after so much brutal weather. I`ve never prayed so hard when they`ve been on the road. One time it was so cold that tears froze on my cheeks because I was so scared and I was waiting for them to come home. Everytime I see a chip commercial or chips in the store I don`t feel guilty - I feel proud.
Oops sorry. I didn`t mean to make this a mini novel.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I feel the same Jokim about giving up chips. It`s my choice and I feel proud of myself for showing so much restraint so far.
> So please everyone...don`t feel guilty about eating chips or showing pics of chips in front of me. I don`t feel bad. I feel the same way if I saw pics of cakes or delicious dinners.
> Giving up chips is my way for being so thankful in both my hubby and son coming home safe after so much brutal weather. I`ve never prayed so hard when they`ve been on the road. One time it was so cold that tears froze on my cheeks because I was so scared and I was waiting for them to come home. Everytime I see a chip commercial or chips in the store I don`t feel guilty - I feel proud.
> Oops sorry. I didn`t mean to make this a mini novel.


Giving up sweets has made me feel better. I sleep better at night and with 2 diabetics in the house, it's a better lifestyle all-around.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thank you CB. I will try nutella baked inside my Pillsbury croissant rectangle, but not being a fan of bananas or p.b. (unless mixed w/choc.), I will have to look for another additive. Perhaps cream cheese? This will have to wait until Easter, as I have given up sweets till then. (Lost 5# so far) :-D


Good for you Jokim! I like bananas -- but jam might also be a nice additive with Nutella for Easter brunch.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Giving up sweets has made me feel better. I sleep better at night and with 2 diabetics in the house, it's a better lifestyle all-around.


I don`t think I could ever give up chocolate completely. I don`t each much of it - once or twice a month is my limit.
On Sunday my sons new girlfriend made me a cake. It was blue raspberry cake with blue raspberry frosting and decorated with Cadburys Mini Eggs on top. It was so delicious. No one has ever made me a cake before, so it was a huge treat for me. 
It was a Pillsbury cake mix, so I`m going to buy one to make again it was so good. It`s all gone now - me and hubby shared the last piece last night.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I love Nutella, I could eat it with a spoon. And I have once or twice.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Is this by any chance a DROPS pattern? I like the looks of D. patts., but they're hard to get used to.


I agree with you Jokim - they have a huge selection of wonderful free patterns, but Europeans have a very different approach to pattern writing and it takes me a while to think it through.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you Jokim - they have a huge selection of wonderful free patterns, but Europeans have a very different approach to pattern writing and it takes me a while to think it through.


I love Drops patterns too. I`ve gone to their site a few times to get some ideas from their charts.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, I found it on Rav. I'm not the only one who had trouble with it; lots of frustration with those on Rav who tried it as well.
> 
> I'll get it but am a perfectionist in my work; so I don't let anything slide. The pattern doesn't produce what it looks like in the photo; poorly written pattern.
> 
> IF I get what I want my project will be adorable as in this photo; the skirt only looks like that in this photo, no other's on Rav looks like that either.


It really is adorable and knowing how determined you are, I'm sure you'll get it to work out!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good for you Jokim! I like bananas -- but jam might also be a nice additive with Nutella for Easter brunch.


That's also an idea. I will have to think about this. I LOVE Nutella. That's what I miss most during Lent. :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I don`t think I could ever give up chocolate completely. I don`t each much of it - once or twice a month is my limit.
> On Sunday my sons new girlfriend made me a cake. It was blue raspberry cake with blue raspberry frosting and decorated with Cadburys Mini Eggs on top. It was so delicious. No one has ever made me a cake before, so it was a huge treat for me.
> It was a Pillsbury cake mix, so I`m going to buy one to make again it was so good. It`s all gone now - me and hubby shared the last piece last night.


Isn't that funny, as mothers, we bake cakes and things for everyone, yet who bakes for us? My DH will buy a cake for my B'day (Cassata cake, my favorite) and sometimes my DD will bake a box cake, but she works and is very busy. Oh, well. Such is life of a mother. :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I love Nutella, I could eat it with a spoon. And I have once or twice.


I have been know to go through a jar of Nutella in a 2-3 nights while on KP at night, when everyone is sleeping.  
But no more. Had to give it up for a while. Have 3 jars of it waiting for me in the pantry.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I am the same way too gifty.
> Just last night I saw a slight error in one of the cable repeats so I ripped it down to that mistake. Hubby came into the living room and asked me why I was ripping out all my hard work. I said I did a front cross instead of a back cross on one of the plaited cable repeats. Hubby said the afghan is for our bed and it`s at the bottom of it so no one would notice. ANd I told him I would know it was there. He walked off shaking his head.


Me too - if it's visible, I need to fix it. But if the mistake is just over a few stitches --and you've charted the stitches so you can pick them up properly again -- you can ladder them down to the error and pick them back up again without frogging the whole project back to the error.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you Jokim - they have a huge selection of wonderful free patterns, but Europeans have a very different approach to pattern writing and it takes me a while to think it through.


I've discovered that in the Drops patts. lot more information is assumed that, in Am. patts., is explicitly stated. It's possible to conquer that challenge by studying the patt. carefully and going through it till you're comfortable with it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Irish sheep dog trials; good for a chuckle-
> http://biggeekdad.com/2012/03/irish-sheepdog/#.Ux3rDiH7Qx0.email


Thanks for the chuckle WCK.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Solo try this!http://two-in-the-kitchen.com/nutella-peanut-butter-and-banana-stuffed-breakfast-braid/


thanks CB. This looks quite tasty and definitely falls within my culinary expertise.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No kisses.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=498608453582383&set=vb.116989095077656&type=2&theater


Cute - maybe they like giving kisses better than receiving them :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Please, don't be sorry. I'm filing it for later. It looks delicious. Thank you. I was looking for breakfast ideas.
> I am keeping your sister in my prayers. God has her in His hands. She's safe.


How's your sister doing today CB?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> The sun is so cheerful this morning! Feels like spring already, but it's only 32 degrees out.


That sounds like us yesterday, but today is overcast and drizzling. Forecast calls for sun again on Thurs, but then back to cloud and rain over the weekend. I hope you warm up soon and the snow starts to disappear.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Speaking of culture/weather shock,... DH is coming home tonight after spending two weeks in much warmer climes. Boy, is he in for a shock! We still have snow on the ground and more cold next week. :-(


 :-( Poor hubby, he will probably be wishing he could bring those warmer temps back to share with you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I feel the same Jokim about giving up chips. It`s my choice and I feel proud of myself for showing so much restraint so far.
> So please everyone...don`t feel guilty about eating chips or showing pics of chips in front of me. I don`t feel bad. I feel the same way if I saw pics of cakes or delicious dinners.
> Giving up chips is my way for being so thankful in both my hubby and son coming home safe after so much brutal weather. I`ve never prayed so hard when they`ve been on the road. One time it was so cold that tears froze on my cheeks because I was so scared and I was waiting for them to come home. Everytime I see a chip commercial or chips in the store I don`t feel guilty - I feel proud.
> Oops sorry. I didn`t mean to make this a mini novel.


Your winter has been so brutal Wendy and you've coped with such positive spirits. You have every reason to be very proud!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I don`t think I could ever give up chocolate completely. I don`t each much of it - once or twice a month is my limit.
> On Sunday my sons new girlfriend made me a cake. It was blue raspberry cake with blue raspberry frosting and decorated with Cadburys Mini Eggs on top. It was so delicious. No one has ever made me a cake before, so it was a huge treat for me.
> It was a Pillsbury cake mix, so I`m going to buy one to make again it was so good. It`s all gone now - me and hubby shared the last piece last night.


Sounds like your son has a very thoughtful and considerate girlfriend. It was so nice that you had a cake you didn't have to bake yourself!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It's my sil's birthday today and I found this card with an Irish and knitting theme -
http://www.jacquielawson.com/preview.asp?cont=1&hdn=1&mpv=3370143&path=83542


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like your son has a very thoughtful and considerate girlfriend. It was so nice that you had a cake you didn't have to bake yourself!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :-( Poor hubby, he will probably be wishing he could bring those warmer temps back to share with you!


DH just called, his plane will be at least 45 min late in take off, therefore he might miss his connecting flight. He might not make it home tonight!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> DH just called, his plane will be at least 45 min late in take off, therefore he might miss his connecting flight. He might not make it home tonight!


So sorry to hear that Jokim. Hopefully his connecting flight is late taking off too.
Love and prayers for you both
♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> DH just called, his plane will be at least 45 min late in take off, therefore he might miss his connecting flight. He might not make it home tonight!


 :-( hope they have a good tail wind and he makes the connection.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry to hear that Jokim. Hopefully his connecting flight is late taking off too.
> Love and prayers for you both
> ♥


Thanks Wendy. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :-( hope they have a good tail wind and he makes the connection.


Yes, let's hope so. I don't care for flying, so that just adds to my worries. Thank you for all your prayers, Ladies. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry to hear that Jokim. Hopefully his connecting flight is late taking off too.
> Love and prayers for you both
> ♥


Oh, dear. Flying is so difficult these days. Perhaps the weather is causing the problem.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, dear. Flying is so difficult these days. Perhaps the weather is causing the problem.


I don't know what the reason for the hold up is, LL, but I know he's worried about missing the connecting flight.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I don't know what the reason for the hold up is, LL, but I know he's worried about missing the connecting flight.


I bet he makes it. It is better if he does not have to change terminals. When this happened to me, I told the stewaress that I better be the first one off the plane. She put me in row 1 of First Class when it came time to land and I made my connection.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good golly, I rec'd a pkg in the mail from my dear friend KPG. Thanks a million as now must find a pattern to fit the lovely material.

BIG arm hug!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> This is a very nice looking dress. Have a GD who would probably love it. What are you using for flounces? And... how are you attaching them? Is it a combo knit 1 row and attach flounce on the next row? I've seen knitted skirts, for girls, that incorporated starbella, sashay-type, yarn. Looked absolutely gorgeous!


The skirt is made by the type of "yarn." The yarn is actually poly blend of chiffon-like ribbon about 1.5" wide with pre-punched holes along one top edge. You knit every row (on straight needles I NOW know) to form the skirt of the dress). I'll use Baby Bamboo yarn (DK) for the bodice of the dress. I also have the novelty yarns you mentioned for skirts, but this fabric yarn is pretty special. The pattern could be very easy to complete if better written.

I'll get it done yet.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I am the same way too gifty.
> Just last night I saw a slight error in one of the cable repeats so I ripped it down to that mistake. Hubby came into the living room and asked me why I was ripping out all my hard work. I said I did a front cross instead of a back cross on one of the plaited cable repeats. Hubby said the afghan is for our bed and it`s at the bottom of it so no one would notice. ANd I told him I would know it was there. He walked off shaking his head.


You and I would get along just fine - I'll frog for you if you'll frog for me!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Wow, how cute is this dress? You are truly a wonder with your crafts. Thanks for showing this cutie!


Thanks Jane, but I didn't make the dress in the photo; I'm trying to make a similar one though. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am right there with you ripping a sock. I will not be defeated! I know you won't either.


Thanks for the vote of confidence.

Please tell us about your DS? Good news, I hope.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh it is sooo cute!


Want one? :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Same here Jokim. I tried to knit to the end of the row, but in the end I just ripped it. It really bothered me, and I never felt comfortable about it being there.


Aren't we all nuts? Sounds as if we know there is even a minor mistake, we all will frog it all and fix it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Speaking of culture/weather shock,... DH is coming home tonight after spending two weeks in much warmer climes. Boy, is he in for a shock! We still have snow on the ground and more cold next week. :-(


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I feel the same Jokim about giving up chips. It`s my choice and I feel proud of myself for showing so much restraint so far.
> So please everyone...don`t feel guilty about eating chips or showing pics of chips in front of me. I don`t feel bad. I feel the same way if I saw pics of cakes or delicious dinners.
> Giving up chips is my way for being so thankful in both my hubby and son coming home safe after so much brutal weather. I`ve never prayed so hard when they`ve been on the road. One time it was so cold that tears froze on my cheeks because I was so scared and I was waiting for them to come home. Everytime I see a chip commercial or chips in the store I don`t feel guilty - I feel proud.
> Oops sorry. I didn`t mean to make this a mini novel.


I admire your strength to resist. I don't give up things for Lent, but wonder if I'd succeed if I tried; I'd like to think I could for 40 days.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You and I would get along just fine - I'll frog for you if you'll frog for me!


Anytime gifty....I mean that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> It really is adorable and knowing how determined you are, I'm sure you'll get it to work out!


We shall all hope, otherwise, I'll be driving you crazy with questions for "HELP!" :-D


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Emailed to me today,need to read.

A SHORT POEM YOU WON'T FORGET

"A bump in the road" .... remember that calloused statement?

I don't know the author of this poem.. Received it today. Very thought provoking and poignant. I do recall, however, the President referring to the Benghazi incident as "a bump in the road." Today I heard an ex-Navy Seal being interviewed on Fox News regarding a book he has written about how to handle crisis situations in our lives. At the end of the interview he asked if he could make a comment on Benghazi and of course the anchor said yes. He then thanked Fox News for keeping the Benghazi story in the news, since other news organizations are not. He said the Seals who died deserve the public knowing the truth about the whole affair.



The poem was written by a MARINE CORPS Officer (ANON).

THE BATTLING BOYS OF BENGHAZI

We're the battling boys of Benghazi
No fame, no glory, no paparazzi.
Just a fiery death in a blazing hell
Defending our country we loved so well.
It wasn't our job, but we answered the call,
fought to the Consulate and scaled the wall.
We pulled twenty Countrymen from the jaws of fate
Led them to safety, and stood at the gate.
Just the two of us, and foes by the score,
But we stood fast to bar the door.
Three calls for reinforcement, but all were denied,
So we fought, and we fought, and we fought 'til we died.
We gave our all for our Uncle Sam,
But Barack Obama didn't give a damn.
Just two dead seals who carried the load
No thanks to us.........we were just "Bumps In The Road".



So will this reach every American with a computer? Or do we act like the press and give a pass to the incompetent people who literally sat there in the White House and watched the Seal's execution on live streaming video and did absolutely nothing? The Obama Administration obviously won't be held accountable because we apparently accept Hilary Clinton's statement, "What difference does it make?"


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> That's also an idea. I will have to think about this. I LOVE Nutella. That's what I miss most during Lent. :XD:


I've never tried Nutella and you have three containers of it!

What's up with that? :-D


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I admire your strength to resist. I don't give up things for Lent, but wonder if I'd succeed if I tried; I'd like to think I could for 40 days.


I couldn`t give up knitting for 40 days...1`d go crazy lol
Hubby suggested I give up talk radio for Lent....I couldn`t do that either. 40 days of not listening to Mark Levin - nope not that either.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Good golly, I rec'd a pkg in the mail from my dear friend KPG. Thanks a million as now must find a pattern to fit the lovely material.
> 
> BIG arm hug!


  You are most welcome. I have so much stash, but decided I would go out shopping instead for something specific to your taste. I do hope you like the coordinates I chose for you.

If not, I know you'll create something beautiful for another who will enjoy it.

You do so much in making baby quilts for charity, I thought it was time for some new fabrics and some for you as well.

Post what you create please so I can admire your creations!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Anytime gifty....I mean that.


I know, WBee - you're in trouble, because lately I'm making LOTS of mistakes.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

karverr said:


> Emailed to me today,need to read.
> 
> A SHORT POEM YOU WON'T FORGET
> 
> ...


Thanks, Karverr. I don't forget the lies of Hilary and Obama about Benghazi. Just today, I read an editorial about the most recent bipartisan report that proves, without a doubt, Hilary was complacent and void of her duties and ignored the requests for security in Benghazi.

She NEEDS to be held responsible. Also, according to the same report, Obama and she both lied to cover up her/their mistakes.

Disgusting actions by both of them.

The report specifically said all lives could have been saved IF the SOS and POTUS did THEIR JOBS!

What is even more despicable, Clinton thinks she is capable and experienced and deserves to be the next President.

I hope she is knocked flat on her arse when she runs.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are most welcome. I have so much stash, but decided I would go out shopping instead for something specific to your taste. I do hope you like the coordinates I chose for you.
> 
> If not, I know you'll create something beautiful for another who will enjoy it.
> 
> ...


Will post the finished product, but babying a sore back from traveling home from Florida! Dr. gave me muscle relaxers & something for pain as couldn't rest.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I admire your strength to resist. I don't give up things for Lent, but wonder if I'd succeed if I tried; I'd like to think I could for 40 days.


I'm sure you could do whatever you set your mind to!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks, Karverr. I don't forget the lies of Hilary and Obama about Benghazi. Just today, I read an editorial about the most recent bipartisan report that proves, without a doubt, Hilary was complacent and void of her duties and ignored the requests for security in Benghazi.
> 
> She NEEDS to be held responsible. Also, according to the same report, Obama and she both lied to cover up her/their mistakes.
> 
> ...


Yes, yes, people would be putting us in danger if she runs & they vote for her. How soon people forget those who called for help & NONE was sent!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Y'all know I had to post a funny!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Y'all know I had to post a funny!


oh Jane ,how funny, I really liked the first but whooted over the
second.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Speaking of culture/weather shock,... DH is coming home tonight after spending two weeks in much warmer climes. Boy, is he in for a shock! We still have snow on the ground and more cold next week. :-(


Better get him a big bowl of soup to cheer him up.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

karverr said:



> oh Jane ,how funny, I really liked the first but whooted over the
> second.


 :thumbup: Me too - teach them to fish .... so the govt can take 80% of them.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Brilliant posts karverr and Jane
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The skirt is made by the type of "yarn." The yarn is actually poly blend of chiffon-like ribbon about 1.5" wide with pre-punched holes along one top edge. You knit every row (on straight needles I NOW know) to form the skirt of the dress). I'll use Baby Bamboo yarn (DK) for the bodice of the dress. I also have the novelty yarns you mentioned for skirts, but this fabric yarn is pretty special. The pattern could be very easy to complete if better written.
> 
> I'll get it done yet.


I'm sure you'll get it done and it'll be absolutely stunning! It's fascinating what we can knit for little girls isn't it? There are some cute things for boys also, but girls are special.
I'm going to keep my eye open for this fancy yarn. Possibilities galore!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Y'all know I had to post a funny!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Better get him a big bowl of soup to cheer him up.


I am. I have some of the most delicious beef vegetable soup leftover from when MIL and I were supping the other evening. Made a point to leave some for DH.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Jane, but I didn't make the dress in the photo; I'm trying to make a similar one though. :-D


Will you post a photo of the one you're working on?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I admire your strength to resist. I don't give up things for Lent, but wonder if I'd succeed if I tried; I'd like to think I could for 40 days.


This is the first time in a long time I gave up something this serious (sweets) for Lent. God willing, I'll carry it through to the end.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Consider it done, karverr. Copied, pasted and mailed!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I'm sure you'll get it done and it'll be absolutely stunning! It's fascinating what we can knit for little girls isn't it? There are some cute things for boys also, but girls are special.
> I'm going to keep my eye open for this fancy yarn. Possibilities galore!


Look for Covent Garden, Piccadilly or Katia Tutu yarn.

Here's a video so you can see how they are knitted.






The only pattern I've seen for using it is for a scarf - blah.

Therefore, I'm attempting to make a cute dress.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've never tried Nutella and you have three containers of it!
> 
> What's up with that? :-D


First of all, I love chocolate, second, I also love hazelnuts. Nutella is a combo. of both and is heavenly. I use it in MIL's cream of wheat. We call that choc. pudding.  
Also, it is very good on toast. I just like it straight out of the jar (when no one's looking). ;-) :XD:

PS - There are several brands of this concoction but Nutella is the most 'hazelnuttiest'. ;-)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm sure you could do whatever you set your mind to!


Can I quote you to my hubby and family?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Will you post a photo of the one you're working on?


As is - in progress?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I couldn`t give up knitting for 40 days...1`d go crazy lol
> Hubby suggested I give up talk radio for Lent....I couldn`t do that either. 40 days of not listening to Mark Levin - nope not that either.


Knitting and talk radio deprivation, now that's serious sacrifice. I don't think I could survive.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Will post the finished product, but babying a sore back from traveling home from Florida! Dr. gave me muscle relaxers & something for pain as couldn't rest.


Hope couple days of rest will get your back into normal condition. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks, Karverr. I don't forget the lies of Hilary and Obama about Benghazi. Just today, I read an editorial about the most recent bipartisan report that proves, without a doubt, Hilary was complacent and void of her duties and ignored the requests for security in Benghazi.
> 
> She NEEDS to be held responsible. Also, according to the same report, Obama and she both lied to cover up her/their mistakes.
> 
> ...


I'm with you, KPG! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Y'all know I had to post a funny!


If one picture is worth a 1,000 words, are two worth 1,000,000 geometrically speaking? Seems like that to me.
Those pictures are brilliant! Thanks.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As is - in progress?


Oh, when you're finished with it, if that's preferable. Thanks.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

I like this one. Got it from my big brother.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I feel the same Jokim about giving up chips. It`s my choice and I feel proud of myself for showing so much restraint so far.
> So please everyone...don`t feel guilty about eating chips or showing pics of chips in front of me. I don`t feel bad. I feel the same way if I saw pics of cakes or delicious dinners.
> Giving up chips is my way for being so thankful in both my hubby and son coming home safe after so much brutal weather. I`ve never prayed so hard when they`ve been on the road. One time it was so cold that tears froze on my cheeks because I was so scared and I was waiting for them to come home. Everytime I see a chip commercial or chips in the store I don`t feel guilty - I feel proud.
> Oops sorry. I didn`t mean to make this a mini novel.


  :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I like this one. Got it from my big brother.


Cute, thumper!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you Jokim - they have a huge selection of wonderful free patterns, but Europeans have a very different approach to pattern writing and it takes me a while to think it through.


I love the look of Drops but had trouble with reading the pattern. But it could have been me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How's your sister doing today CB?


She is in better spirits today. I just took her some soup. We were laughing and joking around while we looked at her flowers. Her leg hurts some but not a whole lot.
How your Daddy?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I am. I have some of the most delicious beef vegetable soup leftover from when MIL and I were supping the other evening. Made a point to leave some for DH.


Yumm...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's my sil's birthday today and I found this card with an Irish and knitting theme -
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/preview.asp?cont=1&hdn=1&mpv=3370143&path=83542


Love, love the card. Did your sil love it too?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, let's hope so. I don't care for flying, so that just adds to my worries. Thank you for all your prayers, Ladies. :thumbup:


Prayers for your Dh , Jokim.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Want one? :-D


I would have to have a much bigger size. It is so cute!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> Emailed to me today,need to read.
> 
> A SHORT POEM YOU WON'T FORGET
> 
> ...


Just terrible!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Y'all know I had to post a funny!


Sooooo true!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I like this one. Got it from my big brother.


This is true too!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Prayers for your Dh , Jokim.


Thanks CB. DH called and he should come home on time. Plane must've had a strong tail wind.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I like this one. Got it from my big brother.


Those are only ones we know about. How about those we aren't aware of?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

This is for everyone here with love from me


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> This is for everyone here with love from me


Thank you, Wendy.
And with that nice prayer on my mind, I'll say good night.
Talk again tomorrow. ;-)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can I quote you to my hubby and family?


 :thumbup:  I'd guess that they are already completely familiar with your strength and determination!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love the look of Drops but had trouble with reading the pattern. But it could have been me.


No - I think that is all of us that just aren't used to the bare bones pattern structure! But if you chart it out or make notes to yourself it gets easier - but i have to REALLY like it before I go to the extra effort.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She is in better spirits today. I just took her some soup. We were laughing and joking around while we looked at her flowers. Her leg hurts some but not a whole lot.
> How your Daddy?


I'm glad she's feeling a little better. Is she a gardener too? Being with plants and flowers is good therapy along with soup from a loving big sis! I know it takes a while to heal so will keep her in my prayers. Is the 2nd surgery next week?

Dad is doing ok but is restless - the catheter should come out tomorrow or Thurs. Everyone is still a bit worried about getting his bladder working on its own after being on the catheter for a couple of weeks. Still don't know any details about the infection or other issues and a month to wait before the appointment with the urologist so its frustrating.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love, love the card. Did your sil love it too?


She's not really a knitter so I sent her a different one. Jackie Lawson does such a nice assortment of cards.  and to think I gave dh a hard time when he first subscribed and now I use them a lot.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thanks CB. DH called and he should come home on time. Plane must've had a strong tail wind.


 :thumbup: Wonderful news Jokim. It will be so nice for you and MIL to have him back home even if it takes him a while to adjust to the colder temps.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> This is for everyone here with love from me


Thanks Wendy! That's exactly how I feel too.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thanks CB. DH called and he should come home on time. Plane must've had a strong tail wind.


Hooray that`s excellent news. He`s on his way home on a wing and a prayer...... the planes wing and our prayer!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad she's feeling a little better. Is she a gardener too? Being with plants and flowers is good therapy along with soup from a loving big sis! I know it takes a while to heal so will keep her in my prayers. Is the 2nd surgery next week?
> 
> Dad is doing ok but is restless - the catheter should come out tomorrow or Thurs. Everyone is still a bit worried about getting his bladder working on its own after being on the catheter for a couple of weeks. Still don't know any details about the infection or other issues and a month to wait before the appointment with the urologist so its frustrating.


Yes I got her into gardening flowers, then she got her boy friend into it. They fixed up Chris's house with tons of flowers. I am suppose to go dig up what I want. She can't take them all with her too many.
So glad to hear you Daddy is doing ok . I understand the restless part. I know he will be so happy to get the catheter out. It may take his bladder a little time to start back up. Prays that it flows after it is taken out. A month is a long time to wait for results. Maybe the weather is start to warm up and cheer him with Spring coming.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This was on face book today. For all of my friends who are having difficulties now.


Thanks needed to see this.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> This was on face book today. For all of my friends who are having difficulties now.


Thanks Joey - perfect today and everyday.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I got her into gardening flowers, then she got her boy friend into it. They fixed up Chris's house with tons of flowers. I am suppose to go dig up what I want. She can't take them all with her too many.
> So glad to hear you Daddy is doing ok . I understand the restless part. I know he will be so happy to get the catheter out. It may take his bladder a little time to start back up. Prays that it flows after it is taken out. A month is a long time to wait for results. Maybe the weather is start to warm up and cheer him with Spring coming.


Nice that you can share the flowers. Being in the garden is almost as good as knitting for therapy!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This was on face book today. For all of my friends who are having difficulties now.


Oh Joey that is what I need right now. There is something going on in my life and I am deep in worry. I really need prayers to get through this thank you if you can.Need the faith in believeing prayers will be answer too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Joey that is what I need right now. There is something going on in my life and I am deep in worry. I really need prayers to get through this thank you if you can.Need the faith in believeing prayers will be answer too.


Yarnlady,

I have not been reading everything on this site. Can you share what is happening?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow - I just got back yesterday from a great and busy weekend. Had family in for dinner - just getting to this today and see that I have twenty pages to read!!! Going to volunteer at school - will read when I get back. I hope everybody's well and that CB's sister's surgery went well. Back later......


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Joey that is what I need right now. There is something going on in my life and I am deep in worry. I really need prayers to get through this thank you if you can.Need the faith in believeing prayers will be answer too.


Whatever you need prayers sent your way for ------- here they are. No need in me having knowledge of why - God knows & he hears the prayers I'm sending him for you. Blessings.
Georgiegirl


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Joey that is what I need right now. There is something going on in my life and I am deep in worry. I really need prayers to get through this thank you if you can.Need the faith in believeing prayers will be answer too.


Yarnie - thoughts and prayers for the Lord to support you and your family in your crisis, for faith, strength and wisdom. Hugs to you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Whatever you need prayers sent your way for ------- here they are. No need in me having knowledge of why - God knows & he hears the prayers I'm sending him for you. Blessings.
> Georgiegirl


I'm praying for you, too, Yarnie. God bless you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Joey that is what I need right now. There is something going on in my life and I am deep in worry. I really need prayers to get through this thank you if you can.Need the faith in believeing prayers will be answer too.


Yarnie, sending prayers to you & big hugs.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

yarnie you can count on a lot of prayer coverage from all your friends here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Wow - I just got back yesterday from a great and busy weekend. Had family in for dinner - just getting to this today and see that I have twenty pages to read!!! Going to volunteer at school - will read when I get back. I hope everybody's well and that CB's sister's surgery went well. Back later......


How was your trip with the grands. Tell us all about it. We love your stories.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks, Karverr. I don't forget the lies of Hilary and Obama about Benghazi. Just today, I read an editorial about the most recent bipartisan report that proves, without a doubt, Hilary was complacent and void of her duties and ignored the requests for security in Benghazi.
> 
> She NEEDS to be held responsible. Also, according to the same report, Obama and she both lied to cover up her/their mistakes.
> 
> ...


I hope she is asked questions on Benghazi at every stop on her campaign. I hope the questions are relentless and she blows up again. I also hope that the Dems start treating her the way they are now treating Obama. Who in their right mind would want to join with her and be her VP?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - thoughts and prayers for the Lord to support you and your family in your crisis, for faith, strength and wisdom. Hugs to you.


I agree in the Name of Jesus.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray that`s excellent news. He`s on his way home on a wing and a prayer...... the planes wing and our prayer!!


 :thumbup: Thank you everyone for your prayers and good wishes for my DH. He's home safe with us. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> :thumbup: Thank you everyone for your prayers and good wishes for my DH. He's home safe with us. :-D


GOOD NEWS!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This was on face book today. For all of my friends who are having difficulties now.


Very reassuring picture. Thanks, Joey. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Joey that is what I need right now. There is something going on in my life and I am deep in worry. I really need prayers to get through this thank you if you can.Need the faith in believeing prayers will be answer too.


I will be praying that your issue is resolved to your benefit.
God is good. Stay strong.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Wow - I just got back yesterday from a great and busy weekend. Had family in for dinner - just getting to this today and see that I have twenty pages to read!!! Going to volunteer at school - will read when I get back. I hope everybody's well and that CB's sister's surgery went well. Back later......


Welcome back, Bonnie. You were missed on KP.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Joey that is what I need right now. There is something going on in my life and I am deep in worry. I really need prayers to get through this thank you if you can.Need the faith in believeing prayers will be answer too.


Yarnie, I am sending prayers for your problem and am wishing you peace of mind. God loves you, and so do your friends.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry to be so needy lately. My dh and I need your prayers. I had to just tell my mil good by over the phone. In last stages of death. Thanks love yall.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry to be so needy lately. My dh and I need your prayers. I had to just tell my mil good by over the phone. In last stages of death. Thanks love yall.


Oh bumpy I am so very sorry. My love, prayers and lots of hugs surround you all today.
♥♥♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh bumpy I am so very sorry. My love, prayers and lots of hugs surround you all today.
> ♥♥♥


I am so sorry. I am praying for you, your mother-in-law and your family.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry to be so needy lately. My dh and I need your prayers. I had to just tell my mil good by over the phone. In last stages of death. Thanks love yall.


Sending prayers--so sorry to hear the news!

Hope this may help.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> :thumbup: Thank you everyone for your prayers and good wishes for my DH. He's home safe with us. :-D


Thank goodness as was worried too! Hugs


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB my heart and prayers are with you right now and for your hubby and family.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Bon, glad you are home. Please tell the good stories with the grands!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry to be so needy lately. My dh and I need your prayers. I had to just tell my mil good by over the phone. In last stages of death. Thanks love yall.


So sorry to hear this news CB. I am sending prayers for you and your husband, and, of course, your MIL.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone. We are still waiting on the phone call. I knew I could count on you! Love!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry, CB. I know this is a sad time. I'm praying, too, and I know your faith will see you through. Love to you and your family.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

CB,

You are not needy. We are all caring about you. Will pray.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> :thumbup: Thank you everyone for your prayers and good wishes for my DH. He's home safe with us. :-D


So glad to hear that dh is safely back home with you. Did you have an extra warm sweater and socks to help him acclimatize to your temps?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry to be so needy lately. My dh and I need your prayers. I had to just tell my mil good by over the phone. In last stages of death. Thanks love yall.


So very sorry to hear that CB; prayers for you and your family during this difficult time. You've always been such a source of strength for us and we all love you too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So very sorry to hear that CB; prayers for you and your family during this difficult time. You've always been such a source of strength for us and we all love you too.


This is well said. I feel the same way.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry to be so needy lately. My dh and I need your prayers. I had to just tell my mil good by over the phone. In last stages of death. Thanks love yall.


Prayers and hugs to you and your DH during this difficult time. The Great Healer heals our hurts and our heart. Be strong in the Lord.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So glad to hear that dh is safely back home with you. Did you have an extra warm sweater and socks to help him acclimatize to your temps?


He fell right into the 'groove' of this weather. ;-)


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Finally the first day of spring is here!!!
I`ve got a real stinking cold because of this awful weather. On Monday we had heavy snow, so heavy in fact that we lost power for 12 hours when trees fell on the power lines in our street. That`s probably how I got my cold. 
Typical...I get through the most brutal winter in decades without so much as a sniffle. And now today on the first day of spring I`m full up with a cold.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Finally the first day of spring is here!!!
> I`ve got a real stinking cold because of this awful weather. On Monday we had heavy snow, so heavy in fact that we lost power for 12 hours when trees fell on the power lines in our street. That`s probably how I got my cold.
> Typical...I get through the most brutal winter in decades without so much as a sniffle. And now today on the first day of spring I`m full up with a cold.


So sorry you are sick.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Finally the first day of spring is here!!!
> I`ve got a real stinking cold because of this awful weather. On Monday we had heavy snow, so heavy in fact that we lost power for 12 hours when trees fell on the power lines in our street. That`s probably how I got my cold.
> Typical...I get through the most brutal winter in decades without so much as a sniffle. And now today on the first day of spring I`m full up with a cold.


Sad to hear that you're not feeling well. Isn't it just the way of life? You survive the toughest part but when it starts to get better, you come down with a sickness. Know a lot of people to whom this has happened. Hang in there, don't let it get you really down. Prayers going your way.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks everyone. We are still waiting on the phone call. I knew I could count on you! Love!


Sending strength and hugs your way.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Finally the first day of spring is here!!!
> I`ve got a real stinking cold because of this awful weather. On Monday we had heavy snow, so heavy in fact that we lost power for 12 hours when trees fell on the power lines in our street. That`s probably how I got my cold.
> Typical...I get through the most brutal winter in decades without so much as a sniffle. And now today on the first day of spring I`m full up with a cold.


Sorry to hear that you are sick. Now that spring has sprung, your part of the country can get out from under that winter cloud of doom. Take care of yourself.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

soloweygirl said:


> I hope she is asked questions on Benghazi at every stop on her campaign. I hope the questions are relentless and she blows up again. I also hope that the Dems start treating her the way they are now treating Obama. Who in their right mind would want to join with her and be her VP?


There's no there there re: Benghazi.

You sound like a ridiculous conspiracy theorist.

But by all means, I hope the RW keeps this crap up. It just makes you all look foolish.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wendy, I hope you feel better soon. Nasty stuff on the first day of spring.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Some good news for a change! Court Rules States Can Require ID to Vote
> 
> The judge said the Constitution gives states the power to determine voter qualifications, and if states want to insist on proof of citizenship, the election commission cannot overrule them.
> 
> ...


It's about time somebody woke up and saw reality. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It's about time somebody woke up and saw reality. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Some good news for a change! Court Rules States Can Require ID to Vote
> 
> The judge said the Constitution gives states the power to determine voter qualifications, and if states want to insist on proof of citizenship, the election commission cannot overrule them.
> 
> ...


Well done that judge. We need him cloned and put in every courtroom in the USA.

:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. They are more of a tonic to me than Nyquil.
Even though I`m not the best in health I still managed to wash two loads of laundry this mornings - by hand of course. Am still waiting for hubby to buy that pump for the washing machine.
It`s a beautiful sunny day outside and windy too. Perfect for line drying clothes. 
And for the first time in months the barometer needle on our front porch is on the right hand side of the barometer for a change. The needle has been stuck on the left hand side for so long I thought it had broken.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Sweet Pandora from KP gave this website of a live cam of bald eagles nesting. Interesting.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-246916-1.html


Isn't it amazing? Few years ago, bald eagles were on the verge of extinction. Now they're nesting in so many places.
We have some nests in our area (WNY) also. :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends

Finally a sunny warm day.

Find it hilarious that the AOW miss us so much. Good grief the LWNs are so desperate that they try to engage us here. What a bunch of losers.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Finally a sunny warm day.
> 
> Find it hilarious that the AOW miss us so much. Good grief the LWNs are so desperate that they try to engage us here. What a bunch of losers.


They don't realize that we don't read their ridiculous comments. All you have to do is see Democratic email posts, which I am getting for some strange reason, to see how desperate they are getting. The LWNs on KP don't interest me at all. They aren't smart enough to realize how out of the norm their politics are, how lacking in morals they are, and how weak their arguments are. I really don't have time for the idiocy they spout.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Finally a sunny warm day.
> 
> Find it hilarious that the AOW miss us so much. Good grief the LWNs are so desperate that they try to engage us here. What a bunch of losers.


 :XD:  :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They don't realize that we don't read their ridiculous comments. All you have to do is see Democratic email posts, which I am getting for some strange reason, to see how desperate they are getting. The LWNs on KP don't interest me at all. They aren't smart enough to realize how out of the norm their politics are, how lacking in morals they are, and how weak their arguments are. I really don't have time for the idiocy they spout.


I'm with you, KC. There are FAR better ways to spend my time and not raise my blood pressure! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They don't realize that we don't read their ridiculous comments. All you have to do is see Democratic email posts, which I am getting for some strange reason, to see how desperate they are getting. The LWNs on KP don't interest me at all. They aren't smart enough to realize how out of the norm their politics are, how lacking in morals they are, and how weak their arguments are. I really don't have time for the idiocy they spout.


I saw the post. My knee-jerk reaction was to answer. Luckily, my knees don't work so well any more, so I just moved on to the next post. :-D


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I saw the post. My knee-jerk reaction was to answer. Luckily, my knees don't work so well any more, so I just moved on to the next post. :-D


Ignoring them is the way to defeat them. People as crazy as they are can't be reasoned with. They just want the fight. Don't give it to them. They will have no choice but to slink back to the holes they crawled out of. I think of them as serpents - slimy, slithery, evil creatures.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Finally a sunny warm day.
> 
> Find it hilarious that the AOW miss us so much. Good grief the LWNs are so desperate that they try to engage us here. What a bunch of losers.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Finally the first day of spring is here!!!
> I`ve got a real stinking cold because of this awful weather. On Monday we had heavy snow, so heavy in fact that we lost power for 12 hours when trees fell on the power lines in our street. That`s probably how I got my cold.
> Typical...I get through the most brutal winter in decades without so much as a sniffle. And now today on the first day of spring I`m full up with a cold.


Sorry to hear that. Probably is the weather. Do you take Vitamin D

/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Some good news for a change! Court Rules States Can Require ID to Vote
> 
> The judge said the Constitution gives states the power to determine voter qualifications, and if states want to insist on proof of citizenship, the election commission cannot overrule them.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: We have had to show ID for as long as I can remember. Some town where everyone knows each other but we still have to show it. I am not complaining either.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes I take Vitamin D Bumpy....and C too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yes I take Vitamin D Bumpy....and C too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup: We have had to show ID for as long as I can remember. Some town where everyone knows each other but we still have to show it. I am not complaining either.


Same here. My neighbor two doors up (for 30 + years) asks for it, and we give it to him. No problem at all. I'm proud to do it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Finally the first day of spring is here!!!
> I`ve got a real stinking cold because of this awful weather. On Monday we had heavy snow, so heavy in fact that we lost power for 12 hours when trees fell on the power lines in our street. That`s probably how I got my cold.
> Typical...I get through the most brutal winter in decades without so much as a sniffle. And now today on the first day of spring I`m full up with a cold.


Sorry to read about your cold especially now that warm weather has arrived. Sending hugs, dear Wendy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sorry to read about your cold especially now that warm weather has arrived. Sending hugs, dear Wendy.


It has been a rough year with sickness.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words. They are more of a tonic to me than Nyquil.
> Even though I`m not the best in health I still managed to wash two loads of laundry this mornings - by hand of course. Am still waiting for hubby to buy that pump for the washing machine.
> It`s a beautiful sunny day outside and windy too. Perfect for line drying clothes.
> And for the first time in months the barometer needle on our front porch is on the right hand side of the barometer for a change. The needle has been stuck on the left hand side for so long I thought it had broken.


Wendy, I love to hang out clothes as we are not in a subdivision so we can hang out clothes & all around us they are restricted to hang out clothes! Such a shame as one of my neighbors has 4 young boys who play outside & I'm sure they get very dirty.

Sheets smell so good when they are hung out in the sunshine!

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It has been a rough year with sickness.


Hi Lucy how are you?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Finally a sunny warm day.
> 
> Find it hilarious that the AOW miss us so much. Good grief the LWNs are so desperate that they try to engage us here. What a bunch of losers.


Hi lovely lady so glad to read your post. You hit the nail on the head with those AOW people. Yes, in elections in every state the Republicans are beating those Lefties!

FB is full of people tired of the WH people & guess Mrs. O took her children & crew to China at the tax payers expense! What a crock of S---! Sure glad I'm on the "Right" side of life!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They don't realize that we don't read their ridiculous comments. All you have to do is see Democratic email posts, which I am getting for some strange reason, to see how desperate they are getting. The LWNs on KP don't interest me at all. They aren't smart enough to realize how out of the norm their politics are, how lacking in morals they are, and how weak their arguments are. I really don't have time for the idiocy they spout.


I read about 25 pages of the most garbage ever written on KP. Posted picture of "show" me the bullies for Wombat & Knitter as those nasty Lefties are giving them a whirl-wind. They sure spin a lot! They sure are sick people!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Hi lovely lady so glad to read your post. You hit the nail on the head with those AOW people. Yes, in elections in every state the Republicans are beating those Lefties!
> 
> FB is full of people tired of the WH people & guess Mrs. O took her children & crew to China at the tax payers expense! What a crock of S---! Sure glad I'm on the "Right" side of life!


It cost we U.S. taxpayers $4-1/2 million for Moochelle, the 2 1st daughters & Mrs. O's mom to fly/go to China. What really frosts me is our government doesn't have enough $'s to have a military fly-over at military funerals for our fallen heroes. You're so correct....the tactics the O family pull are a crock of
s--t!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sign I saw today. 

Do you know what I gave up for Lent?

Winter.

Snow next week.

Keep praying for me it is helping . When it is all through I will. God knows and your prayers mean so much to me.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Saw a sign recently at a gardening center:

Spring is here!
I'm so excited!
I wet my plants!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Wendy, I love to hang out clothes as we are not in a subdivision so we can hang out clothes & all around us they are restricted to hang out clothes! Such a shame as one of my neighbors has 4 young boys who play outside & I'm sure they get very dirty.
> 
> Sheets smell so good when they are hung out in the sunshine!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!


Thank you so much Jane. I love the smell of line dried clothes, there`s nothing like it in the world - especially sheets and quilts. In the spring and summer I hang out the sheets and put `em straight back on the beds once they`ve been sun dried. It perfumes the whole house.
I can never understand why in some sub divisions solar drying clothes is restricted. Clothes being line dried is good for the environment. With this totalitarian government you`d think that solar drying would be encouraged to save the planet etc etc.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Some good news for freedom loving Americans
http://www.wnd.com/2014/03/2-more-state-houses-join-plan-to-rein-in-feds/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I just heard about this this morning. Bad idea. My first thought was will they ban conservative sites. It would be a good way to control the news. So we will not know what is going on in the world.


OH, no - I never thought of that. Control is their game. Scary.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you so much Jane. I love the smell of line dried clothes, there`s nothing like it in the world - especially sheets and quilts. In the spring and summer I hang out the sheets and put `em straight back on the beds once they`ve been sun dried. It perfumes the whole house.
> I can never understand why in some sub divisions solar drying clothes is restricted. Clothes being line dried is good for the environment. With this totalitarian government you`d think that solar drying would be encouraged to save the planet etc etc.


My subdivision rules forbid me having an outdoor clothes line, thus no solar outside drying....but I do have a ground floor enclosed screen porch attached to the back of my house..no 1 can see it - not the next door neighbors nor from the street. I've strung a clothes line inside the porch & when the weather's warm frequently hang my washing on that line.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

For Yarnie & CB , found these in my prayer journal and thought of you - 
May God heal your body and soul.
May your pain cease,
May your strength increase,
May your fears be released,
May blessings, love, and joy surround you.
Amen. 

Without sorrow, the heart would never learn the meaning of joy. Without tears, our eyes would never see what we hold inside. Without darkness, we would have no reason to look to the light of heaven.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Finally the first day of spring is here!!!
> I`ve got a real stinking cold because of this awful weather. On Monday we had heavy snow, so heavy in fact that we lost power for 12 hours when trees fell on the power lines in our street. That`s probably how I got my cold.
> Typical...I get through the most brutal winter in decades without so much as a sniffle. And now today on the first day of spring I`m full up with a cold.


Hope you feel better soon Wendy. Do you take Vit C and echinacea?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

sorry - double post


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Isn't it amazing? Few years ago, bald eagles were on the verge of extinction. Now they're nesting in so many places.
> We have some nests in our area (WNY) also. :thumbup:


We also have bald and golden eagles nesting here as well; they're magnificent birds.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> For Yarnie & CB , found these in my prayer journal and thought of you -
> May God heal your body and soul.
> May your pain cease,
> May your strength increase,
> ...


Thank you Kitty. It builds your faith too. God is Good!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> For Yarnie & CB , found these in my prayer journal and thought of you -
> May God heal your body and soul.
> May your pain cease,
> May your strength increase,
> ...


Amen!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> My subdivision rules forbid me having an outdoor clothes line, thus no solar outside drying....but I do have a ground floor enclosed screen porch attached to the back of my house..no 1 can see it - not the next door neighbors nor from the street. I've strung a clothes line inside the porch & when the weather's warm frequently hang my washing on that line.


Good for you. I don't like those rules.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> For Yarnie & CB , found these in my prayer journal and thought of you -
> May God heal your body and soul.
> May your pain cease,
> May your strength increase,
> ...


Beautiful, WCK.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> It cost we U.S. taxpayers $4-1/2 million for Moochelle, the 2 1st daughters & Mrs. O's mom to fly/go to China. What really frosts me is our government doesn't have enough $'s to have a military fly-over at military funerals for our fallen heroes. You're so correct....the tactics the O family pull are a crock of
> s--t!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Saw a sign recently at a gardening center:
> 
> Spring is here!
> I'm so excited!
> I wet my plants!


 :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Found this very interesting think it shows just how mean spirited the left can be.

http://www.newsmax.com/newswidget/paul-ryan-rich-lowry-poverty-racism/2014/03/20/id/560856/?promo_code=125BD-1&utm_source=125BDTelegraph_Media_Group&utm_medium=nmwidget&utm_campaign=widgetphase1


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> For Yarnie & CB , found these in my prayer journal and thought of you -
> May God heal your body and soul.
> May your pain cease,
> May your strength increase,
> ...


Thank you so much WCK you will never know how much theis means to me right now.

I keep telling myself this to shall pass, meaning what is happening.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you so much WCK you will never know how much theis means to me right now.
> 
> I keep telling myself this to shall pass, meaning what is happening.


Yarnie you know we are praying for you & your troubles. Big arm hugs, Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

CB, praying for you & your family during this time of grief. Double arm hugs, Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

To CB, Yarnie & others who are having a difficult time these days. Sending love, Jane.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you feel better soon Wendy. Do you take Vit C and echinacea?


Thanks westy....I take D and C. Coincidently, I hope the Republicans take DC by storm in these mid terms too lol


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Was reading War on Women # 6 as usual, they are fighting among themselves. Wombatnomore is holding her own with VocalLisa, then Seattle (MIB) just had to go verbal! Such fun better than a soap opera!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> CB, praying for you & your family during this time of grief. Double arm hugs, Jane


Also praying for you and your family. Stay strong.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Was reading War on Women # 6 as usual, they are fighting among themselves. Wombatnomore is holding her own with VocalLisa, then Seattle (MIB) just had to go verbal! Such fun better than a soap opera!


Janeway, what site are they on?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Doing laundry & will hang out sheets, but will dry towels as not much breeze to make them soft.

Will chat later.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is true. Yarnie this is for you.http://www.facebook.com/JoelOsteen/photos/a.230616295226.279472.101306095226/10154031954215227/?type=1&thea


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Just getting over Bronchitis...lasted foreverrrrrrrrrr. Read some on the thread but was unable to commit to posting, hope everyone is getting better, sending well wishes your way along with hugs and a sunny spring. It's shining here in N. Indiana but we woke to about an inch of fresh snow. It's not even pretty anymore.
I hope that in your limited time you will be able to Bing or Google Yuri Bezmenov, he was a/ defected Soviet Jouralist and a member of the KGB. G. Edward Griffin interviewed him in 1984, There are a few youtube interviews but this one is 16 min. long and it about the 4 steps of Ideological Subversion. 1. demoralization 2. destabilization 3. Crisis (think economic collapse) 4. Normalization. My belief is that we are at #3 and it's taken us many years to get to this unlawful point. We know we can-not sustain a debt such as ours. For ever action there is an opposite and equal reaction. We deserve better. Sorry to ramble on, but if you have not seen Yuri Bezmenov ideological subversion youtube, I hope that you do. Talk later, Gali


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Another one of those statements that it is OK for a black man to say but not a white man, even if it is the truth.


Yep


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Found this very interesting think it shows just how mean spirited the left can be.
> 
> http://www.newsmax.com/newswidget/paul-ryan-rich-lowry-poverty-racism/2014/03/20/id/560856/?promo_code=125BD-1&utm_source=125BDTelegraph_Media_Group&utm_medium=nmwidget&utm_campaign=widgetphase1


Left wing policies and commentary here too can be so hypocritical and mean spirited.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks westy....I take D and C. Coincidently, I hope the Republicans take DC by storm in these mid terms too lol


You've got a way with words Wendy! :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is true. Yarnie this is for you.http://www.facebook.com/JoelOsteen/photos/a.230616295226.279472.101306095226/10154031954215227/?type=1&thea


Thanks CB. Lots happening for you and your family all at the same time makes the challenges harder and faith will give you strength. How is your sister doing?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Just getting over Bronchitis...lasted foreverrrrrrrrrr. Read some on the thread but was unable to commit to posting, hope everyone is getting better, sending well wishes your way along with hugs and a sunny spring. It's shining here in N. Indiana but we woke to about an inch of fresh snow. It's not even pretty anymore.
> I hope that in your limited time you will be able to Bing or Google Yuri Bezmenov, he was a/ defected Soviet Jouralist and a member of the KGB. G. Edward Griffin interviewed him in 1984, There are a few youtube interviews but this one is 16 min. long and it about the 4 steps of Ideological Subversion. 1. demoralization 2. destabilization 3. Crisis (think economic collapse) 4. Normalization. My belief is that we are at #3 and it's taken us many years to get to this unlawful point. We know we can-not sustain a debt such as ours. For ever action there is an opposite and equal reaction. We deserve better. Sorry to ramble on, but if you have not seen Yuri Bezmenov ideological subversion youtube, I hope that you do. Talk later, Gali


Sorry you haven't been well Gali, hope you're much better soon. Will look up Bezmwnov video.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Just getting over Bronchitis...lasted foreverrrrrrrrrr. Read some on the thread but was unable to commit to posting, hope everyone is getting better, sending well wishes your way along with hugs and a sunny spring. It's shining here in N. Indiana but we woke to about an inch of fresh snow. It's not even pretty anymore.
> I hope that in your limited time you will be able to Bing or Google Yuri Bezmenov, he was a/ defected Soviet Jouralist and a member of the KGB. G. Edward Griffin interviewed him in 1984, There are a few youtube interviews but this one is 16 min. long and it about the 4 steps of Ideological Subversion. 1. demoralization 2. destabilization 3. Crisis (think economic collapse) 4. Normalization. My belief is that we are at #3 and it's taken us many years to get to this unlawful point. We know we can-not sustain a debt such as ours. For ever action there is an opposite and equal reaction. We deserve better. Sorry to ramble on, but if you have not seen Yuri Bezmenov ideological subversion youtube, I hope that you do. Talk later, Gali


I found the video but only watched the first couple of minutes. It's about an hour long, so I'll have to watch the full video tonight - but here is the link -


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Some good news for a change! Court Rules States Can Require ID to Vote
> 
> The judge said the Constitution gives states the power to determine voter qualifications, and if states want to insist on proof of citizenship, the election commission cannot overrule them.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Your last statement couldn't be repeated enough!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`m sending you some healing prayers gali. I hope you feel better soon &#9829;


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Finally a sunny warm day.
> 
> Find it hilarious that the AOW miss us so much. Good grief the LWNs are so desperate that they try to engage us here. What a bunch of losers.


Boy, are they ever a bunch of losers.

They have the 73 pearl of a mathematician who has her 39 year old son still living with her and cannot argue anything logically. She is green with envy so well named. Then the crazy who cannot form a coherent sentence that had three adults living with her, then the most vocal and multiple-personality disorder flake that cannot shut her mouth and thinks KP is her stage yet is so U G L Y and hate filled that she cannot say anything good about anyone. Is it any wonder she is washed up, her husband divorced her and she claims all kinds of things she hasn't done and LIES about *everything.* She simply cannot understand no one cares, listens to her, or believes anything she spews. I particularly loved the fooled gould who couldn't post anything except others' words because she had only two words in her vocabulary (Republican hypocrite).

Then the multiple Libs who are all collecting their "entitlements" because they fake their claims or they are too lazy to do anything other than insult non-libs on spend their day on-line.

Nah, I don't bother reading their crap anymore; haven't missed anything nor any of them, but I'm sure they have missed me and us much!

They all need a punching bag so if none of us pay them any mind, they'll post where we are (big mouth just did) so they have someone to attempt to hurt. OR they'll turn on each other as they have done so often in the past.

Yep, losers, BIG time. Every - single - one of them. Loon, Lib, Leftie, Loser, Lunatic and most definitely the best description of all = Louse.

louse [n. lous; v. lous, louz] noun, plural lice

1. any small, wingless insect of the order Anoplura (sucking louse) parasitic on humans and other mammals and having mouthparts adapted for sucking, as Pediculus humanus (body louse or head louse) and Phthirius pubis (crab louse or pubic louse)

2. any insect of the order parasitic on birds and mammals, having mouthparts adapted for biting.

3. Slang. a contemptible person, especially an unethical one.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

What a terrible season for us all.

So many in this heart-wrenching season with ill family members or personal sickness.

I pray for us all and wish God's love and blessings.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Boy, are they ever a bunch of losers.
> 
> They have the 73 pearl of a mathematician who has her 39 year old son still living with her and cannot argue anything logically, then the crazy who cannot form a coherent sentence that had three adults living with her, then the most vocal and multiple-personality disorder flake that cannot shut her mouth and thinks KP is her stage yet is so U G L Y and hate filled that she cannot say anything good about anyone. Is it any wonder she is washed up, her husband divorced her and she claims all kinds of things she hasn't done and LIES about *everything.* She simply cannot understand no one cares, listens to her, or believes anything she spews. I particularly loved the fooled gould who couldn't post anything except others' words because she had only two ugly words in her vocabulary (Republican hypocrite).
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Well said!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Ignoring them is the way to defeat them. People as crazy as they are can't be reasoned with. They just want the fight. Don't give it to them. They will have no choice but to slink back to the holes they crawled out of. I think of them as serpents - slimy, slithery, evil creatures.


I do have to say that I am amused when they turn on each other. They aren't able to go after us, so they do what they always do and turn on one another.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup: We have had to show ID for as long as I can remember. Some town where everyone knows each other but we still have to show it. I am not complaining either.


I'm sure this voter ID conflict for the Dems has gone down the drain since ID is required for Obamacare. They can't get around that one and they have no one to blame for it but themselves.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Just getting over Bronchitis...lasted foreverrrrrrrrrr. Read some on the thread but was unable to commit to posting, hope everyone is getting better, sending well wishes your way along with hugs and a sunny spring. It's shining here in N. Indiana but we woke to about an inch of fresh snow. It's not even pretty anymore.
> I hope that in your limited time you will be able to Bing or Google Yuri Bezmenov, he was a/ defected Soviet Jouralist and a member of the KGB. G. Edward Griffin interviewed him in 1984, There are a few youtube interviews but this one is 16 min. long and it about the 4 steps of Ideological Subversion. 1. demoralization 2. destabilization 3. Crisis (think economic collapse) 4. Normalization. My belief is that we are at #3 and it's taken us many years to get to this unlawful point. We know we can-not sustain a debt such as ours. For ever action there is an opposite and equal reaction. We deserve better. Sorry to ramble on, but if you have not seen Yuri Bezmenov ideological subversion youtube, I hope that you do. Talk later, Gali


I've heard of this , probably when Glenn Beck was on Fox. Somebody posted a great and encouraging post (can't remember who - a couple of pp back). It said that Georgia has passed a resolution to get enough states to have a constitutional convention to stop the govt outreach. Arizona and Alaska just signed on, and it's going to two other states. I hope this is the beginning of the end of the destruction of the United States of America!

Sorry you've been so sick. I'm glad you're better and hope you stay that way. Welcome back!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You've got a way with words Wendy! :lol:


She sure does! :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you so much Jane. I love the smell of line dried clothes, there`s nothing like it in the world - especially sheets and quilts. In the spring and summer I hang out the sheets and put `em straight back on the beds once they`ve been sun dried. It perfumes the whole house.
> I can never understand why in some sub divisions solar drying clothes is restricted. Clothes being line dried is good for the environment. With this totalitarian government you`d think that solar drying would be encouraged to save the planet etc etc.


I think it is all about how it looks, not about the actual drying of clothes. It's the "not in my neighborhood" mentality. Home Owners Associations have a lot of power these days. If they want a certain "look" for their neighborhood they usually win all disputes. I lived in a HOA neighborhood in Fla. One day I came home and parked in the driveway with my rear left tire half on the driveway and half on the grass. (Horrors!) Three days later I received a letter in the mail stating I did that, along with a fine to pay. It is unbelievable the lengths the HOA will go to get what they want. Talk about a power trip, many of the HOA members would get into physical fights with residents at homeowner meetings.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Good for you. I don't like those rules.


I don't like them either but when buying in an HOA neighborhood, you have no choice but to comply if you want to live there. The law is on the side of the HOA.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway, what site are they on?


LL, they are on the thread War on Women. It's up to #6 now.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Boy, are they ever a bunch of losers.
> 
> They have the 73 pearl of a mathematician who has her 39 year old son still living with her and cannot argue anything logically. She is green with envy so well named. Then the crazy who cannot form a coherent sentence that had three adults living with her, then the most vocal and multiple-personality disorder flake that cannot shut her mouth and thinks KP is her stage yet is so U G L Y and hate filled that she cannot say anything good about anyone. Is it any wonder she is washed up, her husband divorced her and she claims all kinds of things she hasn't done and LIES about *everything.* She simply cannot understand no one cares, listens to her, or believes anything she spews. I particularly loved the fooled gould who couldn't post anything except others' words because she had only two words in her vocabulary (Republican hypocrite).
> 
> ...


Well put, KPG. What's most galling is that they are fomenting the hate of the Right while collecting entitlements that were paid for by the tax-paying Right? :thumbdown: 
Why are we paying them? So they are free to spread their hate??
Their 'bennies' should stop and they should become income earning tax payers and know what it's like to have their hard-earned money wasted on entitlements.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't like them either but when buying in an HOA neighborhood, you have no choice but to comply if you want to live there. The law is on the side of the HOA.


If I want to dry clothing 'outdoors', I have to do it in the garage with the door open about 6". :|


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I think it is all about how it looks, not about the actual drying of clothes. It's the "not in my neighborhood" mentality. Home Owners Associations have a lot of power these days. If they want a certain "look" for their neighborhood they usually win all disputes. I lived in a HOA neighborhood in Fla. One day I came home and parked in the driveway with my rear left tire half on the driveway and half on the grass. (Horrors!) Three days later I received a letter in the mail stating I did that, along with a fine to pay. It is unbelievable the lengths the HOA will go to get what they want. Talk about a power trip, many of the HOA members would get into physical fights with residents at homeowner meetings.


What fun is there to live under such conditions?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Just getting over Bronchitis...lasted foreverrrrrrrrrr. Read some on the thread but was unable to commit to posting, hope everyone is getting better, sending well wishes your way along with hugs and a sunny spring. It's shining here in N. Indiana but we woke to about an inch of fresh snow. It's not even pretty anymore.
> I hope that in your limited time you will be able to Bing or Google Yuri Bezmenov, he was a/ defected Soviet Jouralist and a member of the KGB. G. Edward Griffin interviewed him in 1984, There are a few youtube interviews but this one is 16 min. long and it about the 4 steps of Ideological Subversion. 1. demoralization 2. destabilization 3. Crisis (think economic collapse) 4. Normalization. My belief is that we are at #3 and it's taken us many years to get to this unlawful point. We know we can-not sustain a debt such as ours. For ever action there is an opposite and equal reaction. We deserve better. Sorry to ramble on, but if you have not seen Yuri Bezmenov ideological subversion youtube, I hope that you do. Talk later, Gali


Galli, I hope you're feeling better. Thanks for the heads-up on Bezmenov. It certainly appears that that is the path of destruction our country is taking. :?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> LL, they are on the thread War on Women. It's up to #6 now.


Thank you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is true. Yarnie this is for you.http://www.facebook.com/JoelOsteen/photos/a.230616295226.279472.101306095226/10154031954215227/?type=1&thea


Thank you CB he did allow something good to happen to me today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

To all of you special ladies thank you for your prayers. You will never know how much they mean't to me.

Three years ago they found two nodule's on my right and left lung.They did an MRI 

Last year they did and X-ray and were concern about change in right one. But were not worried enough to do more test.

This year got a letter from Doctor concerning it, and wanted me in for X-rays again. Went this afternoon and there is nothing to worry about right one had not grown and I will need no further test. I just sat and cried my eyes out I can finial sleep tonight. I know longer have to worry and have fear. God with your prayers saw me through, and you will never know the depth of my love for each of you and how caring you all really are. You are all right you are always right.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

LOL this is from Ted Cruz`s Twitter post. I love this guy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB I am praying for you that your troubles may be lifted too.

I would also like to ask you women to pray for this lady.

On KP the other day a lady named Pam 1954 ask for prayers and she was going through what I was going through.

Please if you can lift her up in your prayers.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> To all of you special ladies thank you for your prayers. You will never know how much they mean't to me.
> 
> Three years ago they found two nodule's on my right and left lung.They did an MRI
> 
> ...


That's wonderful news. God is good. Huge hug to you, Yarnie! :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL this is from Ted Cruz`s Twitter post. I love this guy.


Fair and honest polling, I would say.  :XD:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> To all of you special ladies thank you for your prayers. You will never know how much they mean't to me.
> 
> Three years ago they found two nodule's on my right and left lung.They did an MRI
> 
> ...


I cried too reading that. God is good Yarny. God Bless You.
♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB I am praying for you that your troubles may be lifted too.
> 
> I would also like to ask you women to pray for this lady.
> 
> ...


Yes, I will pray so that CB's troubles may become fewer and her burden lighter, and that Pam 1954 has peace in her heart as she goes through this anxious time in her life. As always, we ask for this in the name of Jesus.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That's wonderful news. God is good. Huge hug to you, Yarnie! :-D


Great news. Thank God.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Just getting over Bronchitis...lasted foreverrrrrrrrrr. Read some on the thread but was unable to commit to posting, hope everyone is getting better, sending well wishes your way along with hugs and a sunny spring. It's shining here in N. Indiana but we woke to about an inch of fresh snow. It's not even pretty anymore.
> I hope that in your limited time you will be able to Bing or Google Yuri Bezmenov, he was a/ defected Soviet Jouralist and a member of the KGB. G. Edward Griffin interviewed him in 1984, There are a few youtube interviews but this one is 16 min. long and it about the 4 steps of Ideological Subversion. 1. demoralization 2. destabilization 3. Crisis (think economic collapse) 4. Normalization. My belief is that we are at #3 and it's taken us many years to get to this unlawful point. We know we can-not sustain a debt such as ours. For ever action there is an opposite and equal reaction. We deserve better. Sorry to ramble on, but if you have not seen Yuri Bezmenov ideological subversion youtube, I hope that you do. Talk later, Gali


First of all I am glad that you are on the mend. It's no fun going through that.

will check out site. But figure that with what Obama is doing in cutting military we will be seen in the world as a country who is not to be worried about any more.

Our debt is so beyond what the left wants to exknowledge and what we are leaving for our children and grandchildren will be far worst than what the depression every was.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't like them either but when buying in an HOA neighborhood, you have no choice but to comply if you want to live there. The law is on the side of the HOA.


It just seems snobby to me. Nobody likes to see a house that's a total mess, but home should be a place where we can be ourselves.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> To all of you special ladies thank you for your prayers. You will never know how much they mean't to me.
> 
> Three years ago they found two nodule's on my right and left lung.They did an MRI
> 
> ...


We love you, too, Yarnie. I'm very thankful that everything's all right - and that your doctor is paying attention. It is very frightening, and the waiting is awful. Thankful that's over. As a friend of mine said, you "dodged THAT bullet." :-D :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL this is from Ted Cruz`s Twitter post. I love this guy.


That's about right, although I really think he's off the bottom of the chart!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Your last statement couldn't be repeated enough!


Did you know California has passed a law making it legal for illegals to serve on CA juries!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, I will pray so that CB's troubles may become fewer and her burden lighter, and that Pam 1954 has peace in her heart as she goes through this anxious time in her life. As always, we ask for this in the name of Jesus.


Amen to that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Did you know California has passed a law making it legal for illegals to serve on CA juries!


Ridiculous.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I just heard from my daughter. My mil is sitting up drinking and eating. She has 40% kidney function . Was given 48 hours to live 2 days ago . Now shw is going back to nursing home Sunday or Monday. GOD IS GOOD. You all had a part in her healing. Thank YOU! Love of my love to you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB. Lots happening for you and your family all at the same time makes the challenges harder and faith will give you strength. How is your sister doing?


 Sister is hanging on . She is believing she will be okay. Will let you know Monday how surgery goes. Her boyfriend is coming in from Kentucky to go with her to hospital. I will not be going. I will have my son's dog's here while they are on vacation during every one's spring break Ugh! Odis is the blood hound that drags me around by the lease.. lol He is strong!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh Bumpy that`s the most amazing recovery. It`s all due to the wonderful doctors, and the power of prayer.
I`m so happy for you all. May your Mother in law continue to heal.
&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> To all of you special ladies thank you for your prayers. You will never know how much they mean't to me.
> 
> Three years ago they found two nodule's on my right and left lung.They did an MRI
> 
> ...


ain't no lady, I had a good long talk to the big guy and told him you were needed here to keep those AOW's in check, and he said we needed some body like you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you CB he did allow something good to happen to me today.


Praise Jesus!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> To all of you special ladies thank you for your prayers. You will never know how much they mean't to me.
> 
> Three years ago they found two nodule's on my right and left lung.They did an MRI
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is our new theme song. LOL


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just heard from my daughter. My mil is sitting up drinking and eating. She has 40% kidney function . Was given 48 hours to live 2 days ago . Now shw is going back to nursing home Sunday or Monday. GOD IS GOOD. You all had a part in her healing. Thank YOU! Love of my love to you!


Such good news. Will keep praying.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It just seems snobby to me. Nobody likes to see a house that's a total mess, but home should be a place where we can be ourselves.


I have lived in both. When you buy the house you are well informed about your HOA, and you either like it and buy or you don't like that type of neighborhood and buy some place else. Some people like the protection of a HOA to keep property value high


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Karveer, Please forgive me as I only thank the ladies, and I did not thank you for your prayers. So thank you Karveer for all your prayers. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I have lived in both. When you buy the house you are well informed about your HOA, and you either like it and buy or you don't like that type of neighborhood and buy some place else. Some people like the protection of a HOA to keep property value high


What you say is true, but it like their own mini government and try to control everyone. Not all have common sense I mean really because a car is park a bit on grass. I can see if a person lets things go to pot and neighbors would get upset. They had a program on tv a while back they complain about a man flying the United States flag. I mean really. What does that have to do with anything.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Boy, are they ever a bunch of losers.
> 
> They have the 73 pearl of a mathematician who has her 39 year old son still living with her and cannot argue anything logically. She is green with envy so well named. Then the crazy who cannot form a coherent sentence that had three adults living with her, then the most vocal and multiple-personality disorder flake that cannot shut her mouth and thinks KP is her stage yet is so U G L Y and hate filled that she cannot say anything good about anyone. Is it any wonder she is washed up, her husband divorced her and she claims all kinds of things she hasn't done and LIES about *everything.* She simply cannot understand no one cares, listens to her, or believes anything she spews. I particularly loved the fooled gould who couldn't post anything except others' words because she had only two words in her vocabulary (Republican hypocrite).
> 
> ...


You are so Right, But then you are always right. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL this is from Ted Cruz`s Twitter post. I love this guy.


Oh my gosh some one saw his value to this country. Or saw how low he can go.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I think it is all about how it looks, not about the actual drying of clothes. It's the "not in my neighborhood" mentality. Home Owners Associations have a lot of power these days. If they want a certain "look" for their neighborhood they usually win all disputes. I lived in a HOA neighborhood in Fla. One day I came home and parked in the driveway with my rear left tire half on the driveway and half on the grass. (Horrors!) Three days later I received a letter in the mail stating I did that, along with a fine to pay. It is unbelievable the lengths the HOA will go to get what they want. Talk about a power trip, many of the HOA members would get into physical fights with residents at homeowner meetings.


I'm constantly amazed that people are willing to give so much power to others - the nanny state brought to the lowest community level. One of the subdivisions in a nearby city doesn't even allow homeowners to paint their houses or change the flower beds or landscaping without neighbourhood approval


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway, what site are they on?


The site is: war on Women #6


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> To all of you special ladies thank you for your prayers. You will never know how much they mean't to me.
> 
> Three years ago they found two nodule's on my right and left lung.They did an MRI
> 
> ...


Yarnie, I'm so very grateful and relieved that this burden has been taken from you. God is so very good.

And as Editor in chief of the Righter's News, you have are a charter member of the Always Right Association


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, I'm so very grateful and relieved that this burden has been taken from you. God is so very good.
> 
> And as Editor in chief of the Righter's News, you have are a charter member of the Always Right Association


LOL westy. I love that card - it`s perfect.
:thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> To all of you special ladies thank you for your prayers. You will never know how much they mean't to me.
> 
> Three years ago they found two nodule's on my right and left lung.They did an MRI
> 
> ...


Praise The Lord Jesus Christ dear Yarnie as that is great news! Hugs, Janie
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just heard from my daughter. My mil is sitting up drinking and eating. She has 40% kidney function . Was given 48 hours to live 2 days ago . Now shw is going back to nursing home Sunday or Monday. GOD IS GOOD. You all had a part in her healing. Thank YOU! Love of my love to you!


Miracles - every day! I'm happy for you, CB.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just heard from my daughter. My mil is sitting up drinking and eating. She has 40% kidney function . Was given 48 hours to live 2 days ago . Now shw is going back to nursing home Sunday or Monday. GOD IS GOOD. You all had a part in her healing. Thank YOU! Love of my love to you!


Such a wonderful day of blessings CB! So very much to be grateful for; I hope your mil continues to improve and your ds comes through her next surgery with flying colours.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sister is hanging on . She is believing she will be okay. Will let you know Monday how surgery goes. Her boyfriend is coming in from Kentucky to go with her to hospital. I will not be going. I will have my son's dog's here while they are on vacation during every one's spring break Ugh! Odis is the blood hound that drags me around by the lease.. lol He is strong!


The waiting is so hard. I know you'll all be glad when the surgery is over. I hope it goes well. I don't know what kind of skin cancer she has, but I know five people who had melanoma and all did very well and were cured of it. Medicine has come a long way. Prayers for her, CB.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sister is hanging on . She is believing she will be okay. Will let you know Monday how surgery goes. Her boyfriend is coming in from Kentucky to go with her to hospital. I will not be going. I will have my son's dog's here while they are on vacation during every one's spring break Ugh! Odis is the blood hound that drags me around by the lease.. lol He is strong!


 :lol: your house is his second home! The big baby loves spending time with you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gal, hope you are better soon sending prayers. Hugs


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I have lived in both. When you buy the house you are well informed about your HOA, and you either like it and buy or you don't like that type of neighborhood and buy some place else. Some people like the protection of a HOA to keep property value high


I know, and property values are important.

We have a strong HOA in my neighborhood, but joining is voluntary. I think they've had to speak to a few people over the years, but they'd be most likely to see if someone was sick and needed help with the upkeep for a while. In fact, we now have some members who volunteer to do that. Most of us have been here a long time, and some of the kids who grew up here have moved back with their own families. It's a nice place to raise a family.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> What you say is true, but it like their own mini government and try to control everyone. Not all have common sense I mean really because a car is park a bit on grass. I can see if a person lets things go to pot and neighbors would get upset. They had a program on tv a while back they complain about a man flying the United States flag. I mean really. What does that have to do with anything.


There was a subdivision "up north" - New England? Somewhere in Yankee land...whatever....you could not own a pick-up truck nor park it at your house. A friend lives in a subdivision wherein they cannot park a vehicle of ANY kind in their driveway. Another subdivision wouldn't let parents erect an extremely small-plastic playhouse - the size wherein only small children could get inside of it in their yard. Another subdivision even controlled the depth of your mulch. Could only be about 2 inches thick.

I worked 13 years for a land title company & was very familiar with property deeds & what we called CC&R'S (Covenants, Conditions & Restrictions). You'd best read the subdivision CC&R'S before you sign that deed & buy that home. And, yes, have read about a lot of subdivision & condo complexes not permitting flying the American flag. BEWARE!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What you say is true, but it like their own mini government and try to control everyone. Not all have common sense I mean really because a car is park a bit on grass. I can see if a person lets things go to pot and neighbors would get upset. They had a program on tv a while back they complain about a man flying the United States flag. I mean really. What does that have to do with anything.


I know.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm constantly amazed that people are willing to give so much power to others - the nanny state brought to the lowest community level. One of the subdivisions in a nearby city doesn't even allow homeowners to paint their houses or change the flower beds or landscaping without neighbourhood approval


I've seen that here, too. Or they'll give you a choice of two colors to paint your house. Now, I'm not crazy about the purple door at the end of the street, but I do enjoy the individuality. After all, it's their home. Just my opinion. Some people don't mind at all and enjoy having rules for their neighborhood.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Praise The Lord Jesus Christ dear Yarnie as that is great news! Hugs, Janie
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Beautiful blessing, Jane.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

On a different note; I hate daylight savings time! This fits!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> There was a subdivision "up north" - New England? Somewhere in Yankee land...whatever....you could not own a pick-up truck nor park it at your house. A friend lives in a subdivision wherein they cannot park a vehicle of ANY kind in their driveway. Another subdivision wouldn't let parents erect an extremely small-plastic playhouse - the size wherein only small children could get inside of it in their yard. Another subdivision even controlled the depth of your mulch. Could only be about 2 inches thick.
> 
> I worked 13 years for a land title company & was very familiar with property deeds & what we called CC&R'S (Covenants, Conditions & Restrictions). You'd best read the subdivision CC&R'S before you sign that deed & buy that home. And, yes, have read about a lot of subdivision & condo complexes not permitting flying the American flag. BEWARE!


2 inches of mulch? That's pretty funny, if you ask me!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yarnie, I think I posted to you, but just in case let me say that I"m so thankful about your good news. It's awful getting a call from the doctor to come in and check on something. I'm glad you found out quickly and that you're okay!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> 2 inches of mulch? That's pretty funny, if you ask me!


Yeah, my girlfriend thought it was pretty hilarious also. They could not leave their garage door open at any time. 1 of their neighbors was MOVING INTO their new home - you know how that goes - things being moved into the house through the garage & an "official" homeowners' association representative came to their house smack in the middle of the move-in & told the owners they could not leave their garage doors open. Mercy! Where has common sense gone? Needless to say, my friends didn't live there long!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah, my girlfriend thought it was pretty hilarious also. They could not leave their garage door open at any time. 1 of their neighbors was MOVING INTO their new home - you know how that goes - things being moved into the house through the garage & an "official" homeowners' association representative came to their house smack in the middle of the move-in & told the owners they could not leave their garage doors open. Mercy! Where has common sense gone? Needless to say, my friends didn't live there long!


Unbelievable! There's a lot of craziness out there.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It's been a wonderful day - so many blessings to share amongst friends:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

So many on the left regularly talk about corporate greed, lack of corporate ethics and in general just bad mouth business. I found the diversity of corporations on this listing of 144 most ethical businesses very interesting and am not surprised that so many businesses play such strong roles in their communities.

http://business.financialpost.com/2014/03/21/encana-among-most-ethical-companies-in-the-world-ethisphere-survey-finds/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

So sweet Kitty. We have a sweet friendship going between us. I am so thankful for Yarnies good report. Also my mil's good report. She still needs total healing. Her kidney and heart fluid needs to go away. Also she has pneumonia so she still needs prayers. I pray for Gali to recover from her sickness in the Name of Jesus. God You are Good and we thank You for our blessings today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So many on the left regularly talk about corporate greed, lack of corporate ethics and in general just bad mouth business. I found the diversity of corporations on this listing of 144 most ethical businesses very interesting and am not surprised that so many businesses play such strong roles in their communities.
> 
> http://business.financialpost.com/2014/03/21/encana-among-most-ethical-companies-in-the-world-ethisphere-survey-finds/


wow you mean there are responsiable companies out there? Don't let the LRN know that, they may have to get busy and find fault with them. But at least they will have to look for it and dig up something.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> On a different note; I hate daylight savings time! This fits!


sounds about right Jayne. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's been a wonderful day - so many blessings to share amongst friends:


Oh that is so lovely thank you WCK

I need to ask how is your Dad doing? I pray things are getting better for him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Forgive me Kitty . How is your Dad?


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Here's my 3rd scarf. It's done in bulky- color, little rock granite, it will be a gift for my pastors wife.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sister is hanging on . She is believing she will be okay. Will let you know Monday how surgery goes. Her boyfriend is coming in from Kentucky to go with her to hospital. I will not be going. I will have my son's dog's here while they are on vacation during every one's spring break Ugh! Odis is the blood hound that drags me around by the lease.. lol He is strong!


Am praying for your sister, CB. Hope surgery on Mon. goes well. 
Your MIL seems to have gotten better. Prayers for her also.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> ain't no lady, I had a good long talk to the big guy and told him you were needed here to keep those AOW's in check, and he said we needed some body like you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

karverr said:


> Here's my 3rd scarf. It's done in bulky- color, little rock granite, it will be a gift for my pastors wife.


Karverr: You are simply amazing! I vote & nominate you our KP #1 very favorite guy knitter! Three cheers for Karverr!

Hip hip hooray!
Hip hip hooray!
Hip hip hooray!

Way to go Karverr!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

karverr said:


> Here's my 3rd scarf. It's done in bulky- color, little rock granite, it will be a gift for my pastors wife.


Oh that`s so gorgeous karverr. 
Now I can see why you were so anxious to get more yarn to finish it. I love the granite shade and the cable design you used too. 
:thumbup:
Your pastors wife will love it. I bet she wears it to church tomorrow.....unless you plan to give her the scarf at church tomorrow.
A project very well done. Are you going to make you and your wife matching scarves too?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Am sitting in Denver airport. Flight leaves for Boston in an hour or so.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is our new theme song. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Karverr,

Great job. I love your scarf!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> On a different note; I hate daylight savings time! This fits!


It fits perfectly! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Karverr: You are simply amazing! I vote & nominate you our KP #1 very favorite guy knitter! Three cheers for Karverr!
> 
> Hip hip hooray!
> Hip hip hooray!
> ...


I'll second that! What a pretty scarf - and your first try at cables? I've never tried them. I'm sure your pastor's wife will love the scarf.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So many on the left regularly talk about corporate greed, lack of corporate ethics and in general just bad mouth business. I found the diversity of corporations on this listing of 144 most ethical businesses very interesting and am not surprised that so many businesses play such strong roles in their communities.
> 
> http://business.financialpost.com/2014/03/21/encana-among-most-ethical-companies-in-the-world-ethisphere-survey-finds/


Noticed two things right away:
1. Most of the companies are from the USA
2. Progressive Insurance is not on this list. (this is a lefty insurance co.)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So sweet Kitty. We have a sweet friendship going between us. I am so thankful for Yarnies good report. Also my mil's good report. She still needs total healing. Her kidney and heart fluid needs to go away. Also she has pneumonia so she still needs prayers. I pray for Gali to recover from her sickness in the Name of Jesus. God You are Good and we thank You for our blessings today.


Amen!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> Here's my 3rd scarf. It's done in bulky- color, little rock granite, it will be a gift for my pastors wife.


Oh..., that looks so warm and nice. You made it with love and it shows! :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Am sitting in Denver airport. Flight leaves for Boston in an hour or so.


Have a safe flight, Lukelucy. We'll talk when you get back.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Have a safe flight, Lukelucy. We'll talk when you get back.


Thank you, Jokim. I will be glad to get home.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Jokim. I will be glad to get home.


I'm the same way - always looking for home. Godspeed, LL.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

You will love this! From when we were proud to be Americans. Let's get that time back!

Just cut and paste - inside look at President Bush throwing out the first pitch at the World Series right after 9/11.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm the same way - always looking for home. Godspeed, LL.


Thank you, Bon. Have not been reading a lot on the site. Will be glad to get back to normal.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You will love this! From when we were proud to be Americans. Let's get that time back!
> 
> Just cut and paste - inside look at President Bush throwing out the first pitch at the World Series right after 9/11.
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> To all of you special ladies thank you for your prayers. You will never know how much they mean't to me.
> 
> Three years ago they found two nodule's on my right and left lung.They did an MRI
> 
> ...


That is such wonderful news Yarnie. I feel such joy knowing this burden has been lifted from you. Doing the happy dance here. No it is NOT an earthquake.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I have lived in both. When you buy the house you are well informed about your HOA, and you either like it and buy or you don't like that type of neighborhood and buy some place else. Some people like the protection of a HOA to keep property value high


I, too, have lived in both and much prefer the non HOA neighborhood. HOA's are about power.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm the same way - always looking for home. Godspeed, LL.


Dorothy was oh so right ------- "There's No Place Like Home"


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I, too, have lived in both and much prefer the non HOA neighborhood. HOA's are about power.


Yeah, you're correct - but it's not always the HOA - sometimes it's simply the people living in the subdivision - 1 place we lived in - this happened at the monthly HOA meeting - 1 of the neighbors got up - spoke - complained 'cause a neighbor who didn't even live close to his house had planted an extremely small vegetable garden in his side yard - just a couple of rows for squash & such. His negative remarks very quickly got "voted" down by every other HOA member. Some people need to get a life! All other members thought the small garden only added to our neighborhood. And, to top it all off - my DH & I had given the complaining neighbor - free - no charge - 9 Dogwood trees he'd previously planted in his yard - what a silly man.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm constantly amazed that people are willing to give so much power to others - the nanny state brought to the lowest community level. One of the subdivisions in a nearby city doesn't even allow homeowners to paint their houses or change the flower beds or landscaping without neighbourhood approval


So true. We were allowed certain approved house paint colors and landscape "packages", fences also had to follow rigid requirements, lawn decorations were totally monitored and the list went on and on. Very few warnings were given, and always fines were imposed on the offending party. I did not enjoy the experience. The standard joke was "you're going to get a letter for that".


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Or right click the link and choose 'open in new tab'
> Excellent video. Thanks bon
> :thumbup:


I'm glad you liked it. He was such a genuine person - nothing put on about him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That is such wonderful news Yarnie. I feel such joy knowing this burden has been lifted from you. Doing the happy dance here. No it is NOT an earthquake.


 :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

karverr said:


> Here's my 3rd scarf. It's done in bulky- color, little rock granite, it will be a gift for my pastors wife.


Karverr, you are just a scarf making machine.  It looks great. I think it is great that you jump in with both feet (tackling cables on your 3rd project) and produce a nice product. Your pastor's wife will love it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm glad you liked it. He was such a genuine person - nothing put on about him.


Absolutely bon. It makes me weep at what we had then, and what we got now.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Oh that`s so gorgeous karverr.
> Now I can see why you were so anxious to get more yarn to finish it. I love the granite shade and the cable design you used too.
> :thumbup:
> Your pastors wife will love it. I bet she wears it to church tomorrow.....unless you plan to give her the scarf at church tomorrow.
> A project very well done. Are you going to make you and your wife matching scarves too?


DW doesn't like scarfs so I finally talked her into a shawl, so that will be my next project.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> Here's my 3rd scarf. It's done in bulky- color, little rock granite, it will be a gift for my pastors wife.


Wow karverr. That is a great scarf. I want the 4th scarf! lol What pattern did you use? It' really is great. Love the color. The pastor's wife will love it. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Am praying for your sister, CB. Hope surgery on Mon. goes well.
> Your MIL seems to have gotten better. Prayers for her also.


Thank you Jokim!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Am sitting in Denver airport. Flight leaves for Boston in an hour or so.


LL you are a world traveler. Have fun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

LOL http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=731041700250350&set=a.310384928982698.74988.100000335809923&type=1&theater


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

karverr said:


> ain't no lady, I had a good long talk to the big guy and told him you were needed here to keep those AOW's in check, and he said we needed some body like you.


LOL! You are a funny guy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is so lovely thank you WCK
> 
> I need to ask how is your Dad doing? I pray things are getting better for him.


He's doing great; the catheter was taken out and fortunately his body started working again. He's very happy to be out and about again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Forgive me Kitty . How is your Dad?


Nothing at all to forgive - we've all had such wonderful news the past couple of days haven't we? PTL!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> Here's my 3rd scarf. It's done in bulky- color, little rock granite, it will be a gift for my pastors wife.


Your scarf looks wonderful, your pastor's wife will be thrilled. Can't believe that is your first try at cables - you did a great job. What's next on your needles?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Am sitting in Denver airport. Flight leaves for Boston in an hour or so.


How was your holiday LL? Hope you enjoyed some warmth and sunshine.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Noticed two things right away:
> 1. Most of the companies are from the USA
> 2. Progressive Insurance is not on this list. (this is a lefty insurance co.)


I had noticed most of them were American too and that there were quite a few energy companies represented.

Is your dh settled back in after his time in warmer climates?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Absolutely bon. It makes me weep at what we had then, and what we got now.


Just goes to show how the media can create anyone in the image it wants to be seen by others. They totally lied about Pres. Bush and what he did. But,.... what goes around, comes around.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He's doing great; the catheter was taken out and fortunately his body started working again. He's very happy to be out and about again.


Great news, Kitty. So glad he's back and getting better. We're praying for your Dad also. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had noticed most of them were American too and that there were quite a few energy companies represented.
> 
> Is your dh settled back in after his time in warmer climates?


Yes, he's settled into the routine. We're praying for warmer weather. When will it come????


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He's doing great; the catheter was taken out and fortunately his body started working again. He's very happy to be out and about again.


Great news!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He's doing great; the catheter was taken out and fortunately his body started working again. He's very happy to be out and about again.


What great news!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Nothing at all to forgive - we've all had such wonderful news the past couple of days haven't we? PTL!


Yes thank You Lord! My daughter talked to mil. She was fussing at the nurses. She is back to her old self. She remember Dh talking to her but no one else. I think talking to him helped bring her back to life.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Uh oh! http://www.capitolhilldaily.com/2014/03/obama-travel-expense/


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Uh oh! http://www.capitolhilldaily.com/2014/03/obama-travel-expense/


Another white resentment industry story by people who are angry that a black dude is spending ANY of "our" (_aka Aryan_) tax money.

No president has wasted and spent more of our money than Reagan and the two Bushes.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Received this from a friend and thought you might enjoy it.
> 
> In church I heard the sweet elderly lady in the pew next to me saying a prayer. It was so innocent and sincere that I just have to share it with you:
> 
> ...


 :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> DW doesn't like scarfs so I finally talked her into a shawl, so that will be my next project.


Shawls are a grea project, have you decided on warm & cosy or light & lacy? Look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, he's settled into the routine. We're praying for warmer weather. When will it come????


The forecasts sure don't sound promising; looks like the groundhog was right this year -


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes thank You Lord! My daughter talked to mil. She was fussing at the nurses. She is back to her old self. She remember Dh talking to her but no one else. I think talking to him helped bring her back to life.


I'm glad she's still improving and will continue prayers (also for spiritual healing). Does she live close to your daughter?

How long will you be hound sitting? Hope Otis hasn't worn you out yet :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

nuclearfinz said:


> :XD:


Nice to see you nuclearfinz (and your beautiful cats!)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> DW doesn't like scarfs so I finally talked her into a shawl, so that will be my next project.


You are on a role Karverr, on to the shawl.

Have you started a stash yet?

Love the scarf


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm glad you liked it. He was such a genuine person - nothing put on about him.


Reminds me of the song," Those were the days my friends, I wish they had never end."


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LL you are a world traveler. Have fun.


Lucky Loo, are you sure you want to go to Boston after a trip to warm weather. It is suppose to snow, hope you have your snow boots with. (just had to tease you) Have a great time. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> LOL! You are a funny guy.


Yes you gave me a laugh, but do know you were praying for me.

Still praying for your family to Karveer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you Jokim!


Agree with Jokim praying for her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Great news!


Yeah such good news after a week of down news.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Uh oh! http://www.capitolhilldaily.com/2014/03/obama-travel-expense/


Thanks for the info.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> :XD:


Oh I love it I mean I really love it.

Hey Nuclearfinz, Hi join us if you would like to. We really are a fun bunch. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The forecasts sure don't sound promising; looks like the groundhog was right this year -


I personal want to push that part of rat family back in his hole.

Our's Jimmy predicted early spring.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It was 6 here at 8am. I think it was 21 below at International Falls, MN. We may be fortunate to reach freezing today. Winter clothes have not been put away.


Same here Joey, bought a new spring shirt, may be able to use it next year. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thought I was a sleep and having night mare. Nope awake seem not enough going on to keep it's mouth in gear.

Well I am done with my DM routine.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.k. not done just one more question . Has anyone heard from KGP of late. I miss her, last I saw was her cute dress.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> Here's my 3rd scarf. It's done in bulky- color, little rock granite, it will be a gift for my pastors wife.


Wow, you are a fast learner & such a wonderful gift!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. not done just one more question . Has anyone heard from KGP of late. I miss her, last I saw was her cute dress.


She is busy doing her crafts, but read this thread I'm sure as she is such a wonderful lady.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes thank You Lord! My daughter talked to mil. She was fussing at the nurses. She is back to her old self. She remember Dh talking to her but no one else. I think talking to him helped bring her back to life.


Bless your heart, CB. MIL is back to "her old self" and you're very loving, patient and forgiving. She's been given more time here on earth. Prayers for her and you, and family.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Am sitting in Denver airport. Flight leaves for Boston in an hour or so.


Wow, you sure travel a lot! Enjoy your trip but keep in touch! Hugs!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The forecasts sure don't sound promising; looks like the groundhog was right this year -


Thanks for that map of 'encouragement', Kitty. The cold is right smack over our area! :XD: :wink: :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Lucky Loo, are you sure you want to go to Boston after a trip to warm weather. It is suppose to snow, hope you have your snow boots with. (just had to tease you) Have a great time. :thumbup:


Warm weather? Beaver Creek, CO is not warm. It is ski country and cold! I am glad to be home!

Thinking of the Malaysian plane made flying for me apprehensive...

Thanks everyone for your words.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Still praying for those who are ill. Keep me posted. Saying "hi" to my friends!

The Lefty's are fighting among themselves so they post here with garbage!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wow, you sure travel a lot! Enjoy your trip but keep in touch! Hugs!


Thanks, Janeway. Next trip is in a few weeks to Palm Desert and the Grand Canyon. Not my idea. It's my husband's idea!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks for that map of 'encouragement', Kitty. The cold is right smack over our area! :XD: :wink: :-D


We are expecting snow on Monday night! Yuk!, think we came home too soon!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Warm weather? Beaver Creek, CO is not warm. It is ski country and cold! I am glad to be home!
> 
> Thinking of the Malaysian plane made flying for me apprehensive...
> 
> Thanks everyone for your words.


I thought you were going to Boston ? Just heard they may get another big snow storm.

I 'm with you about flying. Son flies to China as it is part of his job. Now I will worry about him having to go there.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I thought you were going to Boston ? Just heard they may get another big snow storm.
> 
> I 'm with you about flying. Son flies to China as it is part of his job. Now I will worry about him having to go there.


Now is probably the safest time to fly because of all of this. 
We flew out of Boston and returned through Boston last night.

Your son must have an important job to go all the way to China!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The forecasts sure don't sound promising; looks like the groundhog was right this year -


That map is right. Was warm yesterday and down right cold today after the storm last night. Brrr


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad she's still improving and will continue prayers (also for spiritual healing). Does she live close to your daughter?
> 
> How long will you be hound sitting? Hope Otis hasn't worn you out yet :lol:


My daughter lives 2 hours from my mil. My mil's nursing home is way back in the Ozark mountains . Out in the middle of nowhere. 
Otis will be spending the week with Grandma for another week. :-o When I woke up yesterday he had had a meltdown. lol He flipped over the extra pieces of games I put in a bowl when I find them. Marbles and bingo pieces were every where. He had even had the view master out. 
Then he got the basket with the crayons and chalk. :shock: :x :? :thumbdown: Buster goes back home and sleeps by the door. We have to go find him because he is deaf. 
Today everything is ok. He must have had a good night. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Another cloudy and drizzly day here - this is now the 5th weekend in a row that we've had snow and/or rain. But we've had a few warmer, sunny weekdays to tease us with spring. The willow tree is starting to bud out. Grateful that our little corner of the country has escaped the latest blast of cold and snow that hit the rest of the country.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My daughter lives 2 hours from my mil. My mil's nursing home is way back in the Ozark mountains . Out in the middle of nowhere.
> Otis will be spending the week with Grandma for another week. :-o When I woke up yesterday he had had a meltdown. lol He flipped over the extra pieces of games I put in a bowl when I find them. Marbles and bingo pieces were every where. He had even had the view master out.
> Then he got the basket with the crayons and chalk. :shock: :x :? :thumbdown: Buster goes back home and sleeps by the door. We have to go find him because he is deaf.
> Today everything is ok. He must have had a good night. :lol:


You are patient and busy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Thought I was a sleep and having night mare. Nope awake seem not enough going on to keep it's mouth in gear.
> 
> Well I am done with my DM routine.


Lots of yammering, but nothing worth listening to -- a self obsessed vigilante that thinks she knows more than anyone else and takes on the role of cop, judge, jury and executioner. Such a miserable way to live life.

What are you working on these days Yarnie?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. not done just one more question . Has anyone heard from KGP of late. I miss her, last I saw was her cute dress.


I think its a busy time for financial business and crafts, but hope she's back soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Lots of yammering, but nothing worth listening to -- a self obsessed vigilante that thinks she knows more than anyone else and takes on the role of cop, judge, jury and executioner. Such a miserable way to live life.
> 
> What are you working on these days Yarnie?


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thanks for that map of 'encouragement', Kitty. The cold is right smack over our area! :XD: :wink: :-D


This winter has been brutal for so many of you, and now there are worries about flooding if the snow melts too quickly. This poor family in Newfoundland have lost their house in the snow (crushed under the weight of the snow)

http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/03/19/there-is-a-house-somewhere-under-all-this-snow-newfoundland-home-almost-completely-buried/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Warm weather? Beaver Creek, CO is not warm. It is ski country and cold! I am glad to be home!
> 
> Thinking of the Malaysian plane made flying for me apprehensive...
> 
> Thanks everyone for your words.


Sorry LL - I thought you were basking in the California sunshine. Did you enjoy the skiing despite the cold?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I thought you were going to Boston ? Just heard they may get another big snow storm.
> 
> I 'm with you about flying. Son flies to China as it is part of his job. Now I will worry about him having to go there.


I know that flying is safer than driving but there is always a feeling of less control when you're in a plane. I hope your son can stay home for a while.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry LL - I thought you were basking in the California sunshine. Did you enjoy the skiing despite the cold?


I would not ski for all the money in the world! I keep myself busy knitting, walking, shopping while he skis!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I thought you might enjoy this! It's not really a tear-jerker - just a very nice story about a boy who weighed less than 2 pounds at birth.

http://www.godvine.com/Preemie-Miracle-Baby-Pays-It-Forward-to-Honor-His-Mom-This-is-a-Tear-jerker--4949.html?utm_source=GodVine%20Daily&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=03/21/2014


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Reminds me of the song," Those were the days my friends, I wish they had never end."


Yes, that's perfect. I've always liked that song - so bittersweet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My daughter lives 2 hours from my mil. My mil's nursing home is way back in the Ozark mountains . Out in the middle of nowhere.
> Otis will be spending the week with Grandma for another week. :-o When I woke up yesterday he had had a meltdown. lol He flipped over the extra pieces of games I put in a bowl when I find them. Marbles and bingo pieces were every where. He had even had the view master out.
> Then he got the basket with the crayons and chalk. :shock: :x :? :thumbdown: Buster goes back home and sleeps by the door. We have to go find him because he is deaf.
> Today everything is ok. He must have had a good night. :lol:


Sounds like Otis got bored and wanted to play :lol: and has fun at grandma's house!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. not done just one more question . Has anyone heard from KGP of late. I miss her, last I saw was her cute dress.


She's posted since then. She has a new avatar - gift wrap bows in bright red and yellow. Easy to find. I think if you go back to pp in the 60s, you'll find her.

I just checked - half-way down page 61 - and other posts by KPG follow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks, Janeway. Next trip is in a few weeks to Palm Desert and the Grand Canyon. Not my idea. It's my husband's idea!


Wow - he has some great ideas!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I thought you were going to Boston ? Just heard they may get another big snow storm.
> 
> I 'm with you about flying. Son flies to China as it is part of his job. Now I will worry about him having to go there.


Yes, I understand, too. We have a family member who does business in the Middle East. I'm always so glad when he's back home safe and sound.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I thought you were going to Boston ? Just heard they may get another big snow storm.
> 
> I 'm with you about flying. Son flies to China as it is part of his job. Now I will worry about him having to go there.


Gee, Yarnie - with any luck he'll catch up to Michelle and the girls!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That map is right. Was warm yesterday and down right cold today after the storm last night. Brrr


It's getting here slowly, CB. We're supposed to have rain today - and need it for our "weed and feed." Sadly, the sky is brightening. Oh, well. HIgh 61 today and in the fifties for three days after. Not bad.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I would not ski for all the money in the world! I keep myself busy knitting, walking, shopping while he skis!


Glad you had your knitting and hope you found something nice in your shopping. I hope the Lodge had a nice fire to keep you cosy while knitting and while DH enjoys the slopes.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> So many on the left regularly talk about corporate greed, lack of corporate ethics and in general just bad mouth business. I found the diversity of corporations on this listing of 144 most ethical businesses very interesting and am not surprised that so many businesses play such strong roles in their communities.
> 
> http://business.financialpost.com/2014/03/21/encana-among-most-ethical-companies-in-the-world-ethisphere-survey-finds/


Thanks WCK. I found this list very interesting and have supported quite a few of those companies on the list and still do.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My daughter lives 2 hours from my mil. My mil's nursing home is way back in the Ozark mountains . Out in the middle of nowhere.
> Otis will be spending the week with Grandma for another week. :-o When I woke up yesterday he had had a meltdown. lol He flipped over the extra pieces of games I put in a bowl when I find them. Marbles and bingo pieces were every where. He had even had the view master out.
> Then he got the basket with the crayons and chalk. :shock: :x :? :thumbdown: Buster goes back home and sleeps by the door. We have to go find him because he is deaf.
> Today everything is ok. He must have had a good night. :lol:


Your house sounds like mine - toys around for the grandkids. I also have a container for game pieces! I do need more entertainment for the teenagers, though. Bought a funny game for them a while back. It's hard to compete with those hand-held electronic devices. Good thing they love to eat and talk when they visit! Especially eat.

When the kids can't come, you have the dogs visitng! Lucky you! (?) :shock:


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-248309-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

